# [IronDM] Iron DM Returns! Winner announced!



## carpedavid (May 26, 2005)

Iron DM, the adventure-writing competition that's sweeping the nation, makes a triumphant return to EN World with the Spring 2005 Tournament. Sign-ups will take place in this very thread on Tuesday, May 31st at 1:00 PM, EDT (that's eastern daylight time, or GMT-4 for those outside the US). The first eleven (that's right, 11) competitors with timestamps after 1:00 will get to participate in this season's incarnation of the Roughest, Toughest DM Competition on the Web!

The previous winner, Wulf Ratbane, gets a guaranteed seat, if he wants it, for a total of twelve participants.

*What is this Iron DM of which you speak?*

Well, according to the official Iron DM archive:



> An Iron DM tournament is a contest in which writers show their ability to turn a collection of random ingredients into a cohesive adventure over a short period of time.
> Created by Nemmerle (a regular of the EN Boards and co-creator of the Rat Bastard DM Forum), the tournament was inspired by the tongue-in-cheek cooking show Iron Chef. Whereas the show’s contestants fashion several dishes out of a single random ingredient, however, Iron DM contestants fashion a single adventure out of several random ingredients. These ingredients may include locations (Millhouse, sinking island, filthy nursery), creatures (goblin prince, wyvern, guttersnipe), objects (limes, broken teeth, rod of wonder), or more abstract elements (betrayal, typhoon, vengeance).
> 
> A single round in the tournament consists of two contestants pairing off against one another. The tournament judge gives both contestants the same set of ingredients (usually six) and a set length of time in which to create the adventure (usually between four and twenty-four hours). Once both entries are in, the judge reads them and evaluates both their qualities as an adventure and their creative and appropriate use of ingredients. The judge then issues a ruling, usually accompanied by a detailed critique of each adventure. The winner of a round advances, until the tournament’s final round produces the Iron DM.
> ...




*Where can I read previous tournaments so that I know what I'm getting myself into?*

Why, you can go to the official tournament archives, found here:

http://www.aquerra.com/IRON_DM/main_archive.htm

*Who is eligible to sign up?*

Aside from current or previous players in this judge's campaign, anyone is! If you've ever GMed a game (or even if you haven't), you're a potential participant.

*Wait, who are you to run this thing?*

Me? I'm a multiple-time finalist, Spring 2004 Champion, and was the Fall 2004 Judge.

*I just found this thread in the middle of the tournament, and I have no idea where to begin.*

While just jumping in and reading through the thread is the most interesting way to follow the tournament, here's a handy dandy menu of the entries and judgments:

*Round 1*

Ingredients - el-remmen vs. Tinner - judgment
Ingredients - Wulf Ratbane vs. reveal - judgment
Ingredients - Stormborn vs. WinnepegDragon - judgment
Ingredients - Dremmen vs. Evilhalfling - judgment
Ingredients - Nonamazing vs. howandwhy99 - judgment
Ingredients - Warden vs. Mark - judgment

*Round 2*

Ingredients - Evilhalfling vs. Tinner - judgment
Ingredients - Nonamazing vs. Stormborn - judgment
Ingredients - Warden vs. Wulf Ratbane - judgment

*Finals*

Ingredients - Tinner vs. Stormborn - judgment
Ingredients - Wulf Ratbane vs. Stormborn - judgment
Ingredients - Wulf Ratbane vs. Tinner - judgment


----------



## Berandor (May 27, 2005)

So... are you able to do Nemmerlesque judgements?


----------



## carpedavid (May 27, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> So... are you able to do Nemmerlesque judgements?




I think I got pretty close during the later rounds of the last tournament. I tried to be somewhat gentle during the first round, but once we got to the semifinals, my judgements were much more _nemmerlesque_.

For the uninitiated, the term nemmerlesque refers to the judging style of the Iron DM founder, Nemmerle (or el-remmen, as he is now known): no-holds-barred and brutally honest. His judgements cut right to the quick of what is right or wrong with an entry, and he doesn't let you off the hook if you screw up.

Rendering judgements that live up to that standard is something that all Iron DM judges aspire to.

If you want examples, read my judgements for the semifinal rounds one and two here:

http://www.aquerra.com/rbdmc/viewtopic.php?p=1486#1486

and here:

http://www.aquerra.com/rbdmc/viewtopic.php?p=1526#1526


----------



## carpedavid (May 27, 2005)

For those wondering what they might get out of competing in the IronDM tournament, here's my spiel from my judgment of the last tourney's finals. In addition to being what I consider good, general DMing advice, it might also give you an insight into what I'm expecting from the competitors.

---------------​
Before I get into the actual judgment, I'd like to take a moment to share what I've learned from competing in previous Iron DM tournaments, since it's my sincerest hope that the competitors found my judgments to be constructive, even when they've been downright mean. 

The single biggest lesson that I've learned is to focus on what's important. I used to spend far too much time prepping for games - I would create elaborate maps, write up descriptive text for every encounter area, and invent intricately detailed backgrounds for NPCs. 

Ultimately, very little of that would end up being worthwhile for the PCs. Spiffy looking maps are great, but if I'm the only one that sees them, it's not worth the effort. Descriptive text is great, but if all the PCs really need to get a sense of their surroundings is a sentence or two, I'm just wasting time. Intricate backgrounds are great, but if the PCs never need to know what the NPC studied in grammar school, then I'm really just feeding my ego. 

Besides wasting creative energy, the other problem that over planning produced in me was the tendency to hold on to the story I had set up; in other words, railroading the PCs. Learning to focus on what's important had a distinct effect on my planning process; I no longer spend so much time on prepping an adventure. What time I do spend is focused on the things I know the PCs are going to interact with, and how they tie together. Since I spend less time planning, I'm more flexible during the game - which means that I'm a better GM. 

Remember, role-playing is collaborative, improvisational fiction. The players aren't there to read your story, nor are you there to create theirs. As both GMs and players, you are there to create a story together - that's the essence of role-playing. 

The other lesson I learned from Iron DM, and it's a subtle lesson, is to try to design adventures that give each PC a chance to shine. Competitors - remember those six ingredients that you're given that you have to be creative to tie together? Those aren't a random bunch of items that I pulled out of the ether, nor are they the essential pieces to a puzzle whose pattern you're tasked with developing. They are your PCs. They're the random actions of a group of individual players and the essential qualities of their characters. They're the cleric's turning ability, the rogue's lock picking skills, and the fighter's power attack. They're the decision to take a walk down the inconsequential tunnel that you hadn't mapped out, and the hour spent investigating the rock that you placed there for no reason. The goal of trying to integrate six seemingly disparate ingredients is the same as trying to integrate a group of six seemingly disparate PCs: to create something that's interesting and fun to play.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 27, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> The previous winner, Wulf Ratbane, gets a guaranteed seat,




Wait a second... I won? Is there a link to it?

I seem to recall, the last Iron DM I was in I quit-- and went home cryin' like a Mary.

If in fact I did win the last one, that's a good thing, cause I am overseas at the moment exactly 12 hours off the signup, and unlikely to be able to make it.

So to reiterate:

If I have a seat, I am in. 

If not, I takes my chances with everyone else trying to sign up.

I was just noticing the other day we have had a dry spell of Iron DM (or so it seems) and was about to start one up myself! 

Which can only mean that our implanted Iron DM microchips have awakened us, Lobot-like, at precisely the moment the master intended.


Wulf


----------



## carpedavid (May 27, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Wait a second... I won? Is there a link to it?




The last IronDM contest was the Fall 2004 one I ran over on the Rat's Nest. You did indeed emerge triumphant from that one. If anyone knows different, I'd appreciate a clarification.



> I seem to recall, the last Iron DM I was in I quit-- and went home cryin' like a Mary.




Was that the Spring 2004 tournament (also held on the Rat's Nest, and lost to a server crash)? That was the one with Nemmerle's oh-so-clever, second-round "theme."  Again, if I'm missing one, hopefully someone can point me to it.



> If I have a seat, I am in.




Yep, yer in. If someone does correct me, then I'll grant that winner a seat as well, and we'll take the first 10 other contestants.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 27, 2005)

the last Iron DM tourneys moved to a differernet site,  this made me cry. 
I read a round or two then lost track of it.  Im looking forward to its return.


----------



## WinnipegDragon (May 27, 2005)

Man, I hardly ever post here, and the last time I entered an Iron DM I got bounced in the first round, but this is so tempting...

Are lurkers welcome?


----------



## carpedavid (May 27, 2005)

WinnipegDragon said:
			
		

> Man, I hardly ever post here, and the last time I entered an Iron DM I got bounced in the first round, but this is so tempting...
> 
> Are lurkers welcome?




Everyone is welcome! By all means, give it a shot. The worst that can happen is that you get practice at adventure design and some constructive, if stinging, criticism.


----------



## WinnipegDragon (May 27, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> Everyone is welcome! By all means, give it a shot. The worst that can happen is that you get practice at adventure design and some constructive, if stinging, criticism.




Actually, I didn't get much criticism when I entered last, I just ran into a red-hot Seasong that made it all the way to the finals that time.  A weak use of 'Bag of Tricks' also hurt me.  It's archived here: http://www.aquerra.com/IRON_DM/summer2003/R1M4.htm

Side note, I remember there being a huge rush to sign up last time...  I can't believe this has been up for a whole day and only 2 have signed up so far?


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 27, 2005)

WinnipegDragon said:
			
		

> Side note, I remember there being a huge rush to sign up last time... I can't believe this has been up for a whole day and only 2 have signed up so far?




Sign ups are Tuesday at 1pm -4GMT as per the OP.

That's... um... 12pm Eastern/9am Pacific. Maybe. Math is hard.


----------



## WinnipegDragon (May 27, 2005)

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> Sign ups are Tuesday at 1pm -4GMT as per the OP.
> 
> That's... um... 12pm Eastern/9am Pacific. Maybe. Math is hard.




Reading comprehension is my friend AND my foe.  Today, I'm voting foe...


----------



## Quickbeam (May 27, 2005)

This is good news!!  Even if I fail to be one of the lucky 11 (or 12 counting Wulf), it will be nice to see the competition return home to EN World!


----------



## carpedavid (May 28, 2005)

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> Sign ups are Tuesday at 1pm -4GMT as per the OP.
> 
> That's... um... 12pm Eastern/9am Pacific. Maybe. Math is hard.




I should probably clarify: I intended to mean 1 PM Eastern Daylight Time, which the thingie at the bottom of the screen tells me is GMT -4. So if you currently live in the Eastern time zone in the US, it's 1 PM (10 AM Pacific).


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 28, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> The last IronDM contest was the Fall 2004 one I ran over on the Rat's Nest. You did indeed emerge triumphant from that one.




Yep, I found it.

I'm in (I hope).

May have a weird hiccup on my return trip, depending on when we get started.


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 28, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> I should probably clarify: I intended to mean 1 PM Eastern Daylight Time, which the thingie at the bottom of the screen tells me is GMT -4. So if you currently live in the Eastern time zone in the US, it's 1 PM (10 AM Pacific).




I had to look this one up. EST converts to EDT during daylight savings time. I had no idea. My computer says GMT -5. But, its really GMT -4 at the moment. But... I'm going to end up confusing myself.

Does that mean Greenwich converts to GMT+1 or does it not have daylight savings? Wait... there's that confusing myself again.

Thanks for the clarification at least. ^^;

[EDIT: Math bad.]


----------



## Berandor (May 28, 2005)

I'm considering joining. The Iron DM tournament was highly, extremely stressful for me, but also very, very helpful. And fun, can't forget the fun.


----------



## Nifft (May 28, 2005)

I'm in if there's room.

 -- N


----------



## carpedavid (May 28, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> I'm in if there's room.
> 
> -- N




Sign ups begin Tuesday at 1 PM EDT. Hopefully, I'll see you then!


----------



## nonamazing (May 31, 2005)

This seems very interesting, and I'd like to know more about it.  I've been having a lot of fun reading some of the past entries.  But I can't seem to find a set of general rules for the competition.  Am I just overlooking them?  Do you have a link you could provide me with?


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 31, 2005)

I'll see what kind of damage I can do....


----------



## carpedavid (May 31, 2005)

*Tournament Rules*



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> This seems very interesting, and I'd like to know more about it.  I've been having a lot of fun reading some of the past entries.  But I can't seem to find a set of general rules for the competition.  Am I just overlooking them?  Do you have a link you could provide me with?




I'll do you one better. In preparation for the sign-up tomorrow (1PM EDT/10AM PDT, GMT-4 for everybody else), I'll post the rules for the tournament.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The rules for this tournament are as follows:

1) Twelve contestants will participate in this tournament. Eleven will be chosen from those announcing their intent in this thread, while one slot is reserved for the previous champion.

2) Three alternates will be chosen, but will only be used if a contestant is not available at the agreed ingredient posting time (see below) and no other arrangement has been made beforehand. The judge also reserves the right to choose an alternate if a contestant's schedule interferes with the timely progress of the tournament.

3) The judge determines contestant pairings based on availability and any other factors he may deem pertinent. 

4) Each set of contestants is given six ingredients with which to design an adventure. These ingredients may be a monster, a person, a location, an item, a spell, or an abstract event or concept. The adventure will be judged on the creative integration of the ingredients, as well as playability of the overall adventure. Creative interpretation of a particular ingredient often helps in the integration of all the ingredients, but is not, in and of itself, a prerequisite to winning. In other words, sometimes a bugbear is just a bugbear.

6) The length of an entry may vary. The first round will have a suggested limit of 2500 words, the second round 3500, and the finals 5000. The word limits are not absolute, but do serve as a useful guide as to the amount of detail expected in each round.

7) The judge may disqualify any entry that is unreadable due to grammar, spelling, or formatting. 

8) Contestants have 24 hours from the timestamp of the post containing the ingredients to post their entries to this thread. If, for any reason, the boards are inaccessible, the contestant may email the judge a copy of the entry. Any entry posted even one minute past the deadline will be disqualified, unless the competitor's opponent is willing to grant an exception.

9) Once an entry has been posted, it may not be edited for any reason. Editing an already posted entry is grounds for immediate disqualification. One of the delights of Iron DM is posting your entry, warts and all, for public scrutiny. 

10) A contestant is considered honor bound not to read his opponent's entry until his is posted. 

11) Comments and questions are welcome from contest observers. However, please wait until both scenarios have been posted for a given match to comment on either of them.

13) All judgments are final. I will endeavor to be as "nemmerlesque" in my critiques as possible, which means that they should be honest, direct, and bluntly critical. But hey, that's half the fun!

14) Each round is single elimination, except for the final round, which will be held in a round-robin format with the three finalists.

15) The final round will include one special tie-breaking ingredient. This ingredient must be used in one, but not both, of the finalist's two entries.

16) The winner of the third and final round is crowned “Iron DM” and he (or she) will be guaranteed a seat in the next IRON DM tournament.


----------



## carpedavid (May 31, 2005)

Remember folks - sign ups begin today at 1PM EDT/10AM PDT (GMT -4)! Don't wait for me to announce that they've begun - the timestamp on your post will be the final arbiter of your eligibility.

The first 11 contestants to express their interest after 1PM EDT get to participate. I'll also take the 12-15th contestants as alternates (who do, on occasion, get to participate).


----------



## carpedavid (May 31, 2005)

Sign ups are now open!


----------



## Tinner (May 31, 2005)

Count me in please!


----------



## Mark (May 31, 2005)

I'd like to be in, please.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 31, 2005)

Im posting  in then count entries


----------



## WinnipegDragon (May 31, 2005)

Internet died at work spot on noon!

I'm IN I hope!


----------



## Warden (May 31, 2005)

Sign me up, please.


----------



## carpedavid (May 31, 2005)

*Contestant List*
I'll edit this list as the participants sign up.

*Contestants*
1. Wulf Ratbane (previous champion)
2. Tinner
3. Mark
4. Evilhalfling
5. WinnipegDragon
6. Warden
7. Nonamazing
8. Reveal
9. Howandwhy99
10. Dremmen
11. Stormborn
12. el-remmen

*Alternates*
1. lightful
2. Nifft
3. Berandor


----------



## nonamazing (May 31, 2005)

May I please have my name added to the list?  Pretty please?  With sugar on top?


----------



## el-remmen (May 31, 2005)

Man, I wish I had time to take part, but I think my players would kill me if one of the climactic sessions to end a four and half year campaign (this Saturday) sucked because I was too busy playing IRON DM to prepare. . . 

Good luck to the participants. ..  

And CD, let 'em have it!


----------



## reveal (May 31, 2005)

I know I'm going to regret this, but sign me up bay-bee!


----------



## howandwhy99 (May 31, 2005)

> I know I'm going to regret this, but sign me up bay-bee!




Ditto


----------



## carpedavid (May 31, 2005)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> Man, I wish I had time to take part, but I think my players would kill me if one of the climactic sessions to end a four and half year campaign (this Saturday) sucked because I was too busy playing IRON DM to prepare. . .
> 
> Good luck to the participants. ..
> 
> And CD, let 'em have it!




You're a man of integrity, good sir. Good luck with the planning, and I'll endeavor to be as "el-remmenesque" as possible


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 31, 2005)

Unfortunatley, I'm going to be away from the computer for extended periods of time sporadically, but count me in for the peanut gallery comments.


----------



## WinnipegDragon (May 31, 2005)

Yay!  I'm signed up for what is roughly equivalent to ritual abuse!

I can't wait!


----------



## TroyXavier (May 31, 2005)

I'll just watch this one, but I look forward to participating in a future one.


----------



## Dremmen (May 31, 2005)

*Step 1: Paint the bullseye neatly on yer ego..*

Well hell, lets give her a shot eh? If there are spots left that is. The subject line said 3 left but maybe that was before 3 others joined.


----------



## Stormborn (May 31, 2005)

Let's see:  end of quarter where I teach, book in progress with Highmoon, other articles pending, restarting long running campaign in 2 weeks that needs ton of work.... yeah OK, I'm in if you'll have me.


----------



## el-remmen (May 31, 2005)

Oh, what the heck - as long as I do not have to do more than one round before next Monday, count me in. . . if not add me as a possible alternate.


----------



## el-remmen (May 31, 2005)

Oh, and I am  ready to go at 830 EST this evening. .


----------



## carpedavid (May 31, 2005)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> Oh, what the heck - as long as I do not have to do more than one round before next Monday, count me in. . . if not add me as a possible alternate.




I think it'll be unlikely that I'll get everyone off and the first round completely judged by then, so you're in!


----------



## carpedavid (May 31, 2005)

Contestants, please post your availability, so that I can begin assigning the first round pairings.


----------



## Dremmen (May 31, 2005)

I'm good to go anytime between 8am and 3pm tomorrow. I'm out thursday, then back 8am - 5pm Friday. I'll be checking this post regular-like.


----------



## Tinner (May 31, 2005)

With the exception of a few hours here and there, I am available from 10am - 5pm M-F, 7pm - 12am M-W, F, 8am - 12am Sat, and 2pm - 12am Sunday.
All times EST (Eastlake, Ohio, USA)


----------



## WinnipegDragon (May 31, 2005)

I'm available weekdays from 8am to 5pm CDT, and evenings I normally am online and checking anytime from 8pm to 11pm CDT.  Weekends (this weekend in particular) I am available pretty much anytime.


----------



## Stormborn (May 31, 2005)

I am available (due to strange teaching schedule): 
Monday and Wednesday after 10:30 AM to about 5 PM Central
Tuesday and Thursday after 1:30 PM to around 5 PM Central
Friday, basically all day until about 5PM Central
Saturday, 9AM until Noon Central
Sunday, after  2PM. Central, just incase that wasn't clear.

Other than Wednesday, most evenings I can be available as needed or with prior warning.  I just am not usually on line then.  My wife, however, is very understanding if I am working on something (and she would include this.)


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 31, 2005)

Fair warning: I am off EST by 12 hours at the moment. But I am ready to go immediately for the first round. My "free time" runs pretty well from 10:00 PM EST until 10:00 AM EST.


----------



## reveal (May 31, 2005)

I'm available between 8AM and 10PM Monday through Friday. On the weekends, I'm available Saturday from 8AM to noon and Sunday from noon to 6PM. All times Central.


----------



## carpedavid (May 31, 2005)

*Round 1 Match Schedule*

*Round 1 Match Schedule*
I'll edit this post as contestants post their availability. I'm scheduling people in as "first-come, first-serve" sort of way as possible.

1. el-remmen vs. Tinner (tonight @ 8:30 PM EDT)
2. Wulf Ratbane vs. reveal (tonight @ 10:00 PM EDT (9:00 PM CDT))
3. Stormborn vs. WinnepegDragon (Wednesday @ 11:30 AM EDT (10:30 AM CDT))
4. Dremmen vs. Evilhalfling (Wednesday @ 1:30 PM EDT (12:30 PM CDT))
5. Nonamazing vs. howandwhy99 (Thursday @ 9 AM EDT)
6. Warden vs. Mark (Thursday @ 12:00 PM EDT)

If any of the contestants foresee a problem with the schedule as posted, please let me know.


----------



## reveal (May 31, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> 2. Wulf Ratbane vs. reveal (tonight @ 10:00 PM EDT (9:00 PM CDT))




Aw crap. Well, it'll be fun while it lasts.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Aw crap. Well, it'll be fun while it lasts.




Now come on. Seriously, most of my my wins have come only because the other guy stumbled.

So don't stumble and you'll do fine. Shoot for just above average.

Get an early start, read, re-read, don't settle for flaws no matter how minor they might appear. If your gut tells you something isn't working, odds are you are right, and the judge is going to spot it.

Great, now I've given away the farm...

EDIT: On the other hand, I have jet lag on my side. Sleep is for wussies.


Wulf


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 31, 2005)

Wedensday 11am - midnight CST 
Thursday 6am-midnight CST 
Friday 2pm - midnight CST 

Saturday 6am - noon CST 
Sunday - next Thursday 8am -midnight CST


----------



## nonamazing (May 31, 2005)

I have sort of an odd schedule, but:

I'm free this Thursday (all day and evening) and on Friday and Saturday (afternoon and evening).  I'm going to be busy pretty much all day Sundayand Monday, but next week I'm totally free on Tuesday and Wednesday, and free in the afternoon and evening on Thursday and Saturday.

I'm pretty flexible, schedule-wise, and will do my best to fit into whatever timeslot is available.  I'll make sure to keep watching this thread regularly.


----------



## Stormborn (May 31, 2005)

"Round 1 Match Schedule: 3. Stormborn vs. WinnepegDragon (Wednesday @ 11:30 AM EDT (10:30 AM CDT))"

Gulp.  OK, I'm ready.  I think. Although I just knew I, as a first time contestant, would get the former Champ my first time out.  Good luck all.


----------



## howandwhy99 (May 31, 2005)

Checking in.  I am free from tomorrow through Saturday.  Mornings are the best for me.


----------



## Mark (May 31, 2005)

I'm fairly available and flexible.  Schedule me as needed this first round, please.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 31, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> I'm fairly available and flexible.  Schedule me as needed this first round, please.




Mark, my money's on you this time.


----------



## Mark (May 31, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Mark, my money's on you this time.





No wagering, please.  

I'm a complete noob to this whole process.  Never did an Iron or Ceramic or anything DM.  Would you, as a previous contestant and winner, say that it's largely in how the inspiration hits you once you've gotten your ingredients?


----------



## lightful (May 31, 2005)

Apperently I'm not to late ?

If that's case, count me in !


----------



## Warden (Jun 1, 2005)

Wednesday is out for me due to work and prior plans.
Thursday from 7AM EST to 3PM EST
Friday from 8PM EST to Midnight EST
Saturday from 7AM EST to 3PM EST
Sunday from 7AM EST to 3PM EST


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 1, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> No wagering, please.
> 
> I'm a complete noob to this whole process.  Never did an Iron or Ceramic or anything DM.  Would you, as a previous contestant and winner, say that it's largely in how the inspiration hits you once you've gotten your ingredients?




Yes, because it's only through inspiration that you will be able to thematically link six ingredients. That's the inspiration you need to hope for. 

If you read through the list and 3 or 4 of them all together spark [edit: or support] the same idea, you are in good shape.

Doesn't matter how inspired your entry is if it doesn't make good, closely linked use of all six ingredients. This is more true of some judges than others, but I think it's definitely true in carpedavid's case (as it is in mine).


----------



## Nifft (Jun 1, 2005)

Still room? I want in too!

 -- N, posting before reading the thread, just in case it's close


----------



## Nifft (Jun 1, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Would you, as a previous contestant and winner, say that it's largely in how the inspiration hits you once you've gotten your ingredients?




I'm not a winner, but I'd say it depends how you define "ingredients"... 

 -- N, a fan of ale and...


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jun 1, 2005)

Good luck everybody!

Whatever happens, remember its all in fun.

I can't wait to read these things.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 1, 2005)

lightful said:
			
		

> Apperently I'm not to late ?
> 
> If that's case, count me in !




Alas, we are full up at the inn. You are, however, the first alternate.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 1, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Still room? I want in too!
> 
> -- N, posting before reading the thread, just in case it's close




You're alternate number two, Nifft.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 1, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> You're alternate number two, Nifft.




Yay! I'm full of joy and love! I hope that the two of you who are _clearly_ fated to die do so in the quickest and most painless way possible! 

 -- N


----------



## Warden (Jun 1, 2005)

(CRACKING FINGERS)

Okay, Mark, you and me on Thursday.  Noon.  Outside the chapel.  Pistols at fifty paces.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 1, 2005)

*Round 1, Match 1: el-remmen vs. Tinner*

*Ingredients*

Adamantine Key Ring
Lavender
Werewolf Mayor
Otyugh
Glass Mountain
Temperance

Remember, contestants:

You have 24 hours from the timestamp on this post to submit your entries. If the boards are inaccessible when your entry is due, you can send a copy to garrettdm AT ameritech DOT net.
Do not read your opponent's entry until you have submitted yours.
Once your entry has been submitted, NO EDITING!
You have a suggested limit of 2500 words.
Please include a summary of ingredients at the end of your entry. See some of the recent competitions for examples.
Above all, have fun.


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 1, 2005)

I got 'em. . . oof!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 1, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Yay! I'm full of joy and love! I hope that the two of you who are _clearly_ fated to die do so in the quickest and most painless way possible!
> 
> -- N




I forget who it was up above that listed a whole slew of other committments he had, but I'd take my winnings from my Mark bet and slap it down on _that guy_ dropping out.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 1, 2005)

WinnipegDragon said:
			
		

> I'm available weekdays from 8am to 5pm CDT, and evenings I normally am online and checking anytime from 8pm to 11pm CDT.  Weekends (this weekend in particular) I am available pretty much anytime.




This guy must work in IT.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 1, 2005)

*Round 1, Match 2: Wulf Ratbane vs. reveal*

*Ingredients*

Darkwood Dagger
Foxglove
Enlightened Monk
Mohrg
Impossibly High Wall
Instability

Remember, contestants:

You have 24 hours from the timestamp on this post to submit your entries. If the boards are inaccessible when your entry is due, you can send a copy to garrettdm AT ameritech DOT net.
Do not read your opponent's entry until you have submitted yours.
Once your entry has been submitted, NO EDITING!
You have a suggested limit of 2500 words.
Please include a summary of ingredients at the end of your entry. See some of the recent competitions for examples.
Above all, have fun.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 1, 2005)

You know, Dave, just once I'd like to submit you an entry without any _Oriental Adventures_ influence.

Couldn't just be a monk-- which at least gives you a Western European "out" if you wanted it. 

Oh no. He has to be _enlightened_.

Friggin' navel-gazers.


----------



## Mark (Jun 1, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> *Round 1 Match Schedule*
> I'll edit this post as contestants post their availability. I'm scheduling people in as "first-come, first-serve" sort of way as possible.
> 
> 1. el-remmen vs. Tinner (tonight @ 8:30 PM EDT)
> ...







			
				Warden said:
			
		

> (CRACKING FINGERS)
> 
> Okay, Mark, you and me on Thursday.  Noon.  Outside the chapel.  Pistols at fifty paces.










Spoiler



How about "creampies at six feet" instead?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 1, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> *Ingredients*
> 
> Darkwood Dagger
> Foxglove
> ...




I'm up to 4 out of 6. Maybe even 5 of 6. 

One item does not fit.

And you know what they say, "If it does not fit, you must not quit!"


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 1, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> *Round 1 Match Schedule*
> 
> 5. Nonamazing vs. howandwhy99 (Thursday @ 9 AM EDT)




Duly noted.  I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Berandor (Jun 1, 2005)

Mark me as alternate... though you might have to send me an e-mail if I'm needed (I don't check in as regularly as I used to). Send to "ppricken" at the domain "t-online.de" (also available through my profile)


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 1, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Mark me as alternate... though you might have to send me an e-mail if I'm needed (I don't check in as regularly as I used to). Send to "ppricken" at the domain "t-online.de" (also available through my profile)




You're officially alternate number three.


----------



## WinnipegDragon (Jun 1, 2005)

Stormborn said:
			
		

> "Round 1 Match Schedule: 3. Stormborn vs. WinnepegDragon (Wednesday @ 11:30 AM EDT (10:30 AM CDT))"
> 
> Gulp.  OK, I'm ready.  I think. Although I just knew I, as a first time contestant, would get the former Champ my first time out.  Good luck all.




Ummm...  I'm not a former champ.  I lost in the first round in Summer 2003 my only other time out.  Don't panic


----------



## WinnipegDragon (Jun 1, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> This guy must work in IT.




Information Services...   Bingo.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jun 1, 2005)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Duly noted.  I'm looking forward to it!




Checking in for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 1, 2005)

WinnipegDragon said:
			
		

> Ummm...  I'm not a former champ.  I lost in the first round in Summer 2003 my only other time out.  Don't panic




Actually, I figured I would get Wulf.  But then I'm the guy he is betting will drop out.  I guess we will see how the first round goes.  Any second now by my count.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 1, 2005)

*Round 1, Match 3: Stormborn vs. WinnepegDragon*

*Ingredients*

Cold Iron Crossbow
Sage
Elven Child-Prince
Owlbear
Hill of Bones
Blind Loyalty

Remember, contestants:

You have 24 hours from the timestamp on this post to submit your entries. If the boards are inaccessible when your entry is due, you can send a copy to garrettdm AT ameritech DOT net.
Do not read your opponent's entry until you have submitted yours.
Once your entry has been submitted, NO EDITING!
You have a suggested limit of 2500 words.
Please include a summary of ingredients at the end of your entry. See some of the recent competitions for examples.
Above all, have fun.


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 1, 2005)

Got it. On it. Going now.


----------



## WinnipegDragon (Jun 1, 2005)

Ingredients recieved Cap'n!


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 1, 2005)

*Round 1, Match 4: Dremmen vs. Evilhalfling*

*Ingredients*

Silver Necklace
Nightshade
Queen of the Dryads
Ettercap
Sea of Souls
Arrogance

Remember, contestants:

You have 24 hours from the timestamp on this post to submit your entries. If the boards are inaccessible when your entry is due, you can send a copy to garrettdm AT ameritech DOT net.
Do not read your opponent's entry until you have submitted yours.
Once your entry has been submitted, NO EDITING!
You have a suggested limit of 2500 words.
Please include a summary of ingredients at the end of your entry. See some of the recent competitions for examples.
Above all, have fun.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 1, 2005)

Whee !


----------



## Dremmen (Jun 1, 2005)

So it begins...(insert *very* dramatic music here)


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 1, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> *Round 1, Match 3: Stormborn vs. WinnepegDragon*
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> ...




Blind Loyalty
By Stormborn
An adventure for 4th level characters.
Background
Mhelack the High King of the Elves was a magnanimous ruler, a puissant mage, and a cunning warrior without equal in the lands of the elf or man.  His lineage had ruled the elves and goodly creatures of the Darkling Vale for time out of memory.  In them flowed the blood of the fey, strong and terrible, and oft they would take for themselves mates of the Fiannoashide, the wild fey, to better enhance their gifts.  None of their line had ever fallen in combat; none had ever succumbed to mortal woes.  When their time came they merely walked away into the green, never to be seen again.

Mhelack was ages of man away from his last walk; he was yet strong and full of power and majesty.  He was also full of pride, and in his pride he did ride out to make war on a band of goblins with only his closest companions at his side.  

On an as-yet-nameless hill on the far borders of the Vale he fought them. There he fell and his companions, his cousin Bhenazra and several knights, buried him and built a monument to his memory.  Nameless no more, it is now called the Hill of Bones, for they left the bodies of the dead goblins to rot on its sides as grim markers for their king.

Now his young son Khezedk, a half-fey elf, is to be king.  If he is to succeed his father to the throne he must first go on a simple quest.  He must retrieve his father’s blade from the tomb where the king lies.

In truth, however, Bhenazra took the king’s blade, Blind Loyalty and replaced it with a simple sword from one of the dead knights.  Bhenazra knows that anyone who holds the blade can command the unquestioning loyalty of others.  The subjects do not feel as if they are being compelled in any way, rather they simply feel like they can trust the person who holds the blade completely, even when what they say and do seems suspicious.  Bhenazra has been using the blade to influence the Sage Vhabehr without revealing its existence.  He has been playing on his own sterling reputation in the court to put the prince in harms way, so that he may later establish himself as the next king.

Hooks:
-	If one of the PCs is an elf the character may be visiting family when Khezedk quest is announced, or may have come to pay last respects to the fallen king and his family.

-	If there are no elves in the group, but they have made a reputation for themselves, the Sage Vhabehr might contact them and ask for assistance.

-	If one or more of the PCs is connected to a lawful or good deity they might be sought out by the sage as a trustworthy, but unaffiliated, source of help.

-	Alternately, the PCs might simply be traveling through the Vale on another errand. If so, skip to Scene 2 where the PCs find the young prince under attack, and most of his defenders dead or dying.

Scene 1:  Enter the PCs
Once the PCs have arrived at the court of the elves in the Darkling Vale they are ushered into the library of the elven sage Vhabehr (male elf Wizard 15, N).  He explains to the PCs that the elven Council of Elders had decreed that the first stage of mourning has ended and that it is time for the young prince to take his place on the throne.  However, Mhelack bore his ancestral sword, Blind Loyalty, when he died.  Elven custom forbids any but the king or the king’s heir from bearing the blade, and so his companions placed it in the tomb with him to be retrieved by his son when the time came.  Khezedk (male half-fey elf Aristocrat 1,CN) is only a child by elven standards, and his fey blood makes him seem far younger.  He cannot go alone, and the sage wants the PCs to accompany him to make sure he is safe.  If they can bring him back safe and sound they will be rewarded for their efforts.

Development:  It should strike the PCs as odd that outsiders would be asked to safeguard an elven prince when so many powerful warrior-mages are available.  If need be the DM should include descriptions of the obvious martial prowess of the elves at the court.  Should the PCs wonder they can find out more with an appropriate skill check.

The sage starts out as Friendly toward the PCs.  A DC 20 Diplomacy check will make him Helpful.  He will then explain his reasons for sending outsiders.  Given the power of the late king, it seems unlikely that a simple band of goblins would have been able to harm, much less kill, him.  Vhabehr believes that one or more members of the court may have been plotting against the king to take the throne, and now the young prince is the only obstacle to that.  Anyone he might choose who has been at court for while might be allied to the traitor.

Given time the PCs might seek information in the court itself. Gather Information reveals the following:

DC 10 – The Sage has told everyone that the young prince needs to learn to deal with outsiders, and that this quest is the perfect opportunity to do so in the relatively safe confines of the Darkling Vale.

DC 15- Many in the court are unhappy with the Sage’s decision to seek outside help, but Bhenazra, the king’s cousin, has supported the plan.  While the Sage’s motives might be questioned, Bhenazra is trusted and loved by all.

DC 20 – Several members of the court suspect that the Sage is up to something himself, but are unsure what.  Bhenazra has, however, withdrawn himself from the discussion and gone into a period of secluded morning for his lost kin.  While some might prefer to see him on the throne, this seems to have settled the matter. 

DC 30 – While initially unwilling to voice it to strangers, many feel like the king’s death was not simply the chance of battle.  People are whispering that he was assassinated.  The two powers closest to the throne, the Sage and Bhenazra, seem intent not just on protecting the boy but protecting themselves. If they place no member of their factions close to the child no blame will be cast on them. Should the child die in the PCs care it will seem like a bad decision, but not a malicious one.  Such would not be the case if the child died surrounded by various elven factions.

A DC 20 Bardic Knowledge check will reveal that the king’s sword is called Blind Loyalty because it has the power to make the person who holds it supremely trustworthy.  The effect lasts even after someone has left its presence.  The blade does not have to be seen to be used in this manner. 

The King’s cousin, Bhenazra (Sorcerer 10/Fighter 4, NE), is a highly charismatic and well beloved warrior.  He is also a very good liar.  He is currently observing a ritual state of mourning in seclusion, but almost any one can tell the PCs where he resides.  If the PCs can convince his servants that it is vital to the prince’s safety that they see him, he will give them a brief audience.  If the do see him he will be wearing a ring of Undetectable Alignment.  He will state his support for the Sage and his plan.  He will also offer the PCs an additional reward if they bring the prince back safely.  Overall, however, he will keep the discussion very brief.  His home his warded against scrying and other forms of magical surveillance, and is heavily guarded to protect against any intrusion.

Scene 2:  Waylaid in the Wood 

The Sage will see to it that the party is sufficiently equipped with any mundane gear they might need, as well as a few healing potions for themselves and the prince.  The elven craftsmen are also willing to give them a 10% discount on magical items if they identify themselves as the prince’s companions.  They are given a map of the quickest path through the Vale to the Hill of Bones.  It should take about 6 days round trip on foot.  Unfortunately, the twisting paths and thick growth of the Vale make any mount large enough to carry a medium creature impractical.

A few members of the palace guard and various well-wishers accompany the party for the first day, at which point they begin to drift off in groups to return home.  None of them are exceptional and all seem to wish the prince well on his journey, perhaps even going so far as to offer small gifts of food or useful items on the trail.  This leaves only the prince and the party to continue on.

At the end of the second day, the party comes to a small lake indicated on the map as a good place to make camp.  They should be able to reach the Hill of Bones by the end of the next day.  If any of the PCs suggest continuing, or making an alternative camp, the prince will protest.  The nature and severity of that protest depends on the way the DM wishes to portray the child.  It can be made obvious to the PCs that the prince is young and tired and still grieving and needs his rest, or the prince can simply make life so difficult that stopping by the lake is the most palatable choice.

That night, however, they are ambushed by a gnoll hunting party.

2 1st level gnoll warriors and 1 2nd level gnoll ranger.

Tactics:  The gnolls’ plan is simple.  The two warriors will attempt to sneak up to the campsite and ambush whoever is on guard.  Failing that they will charge in and attempt to scatter the group.  Their goal is to get the prince away from his protectors and into the open.  The gnoll ranger has approached the camp from the opposite direction.  He is armed with a masterwork cold iron crossbow and 10 bolts, as well as a cold iron short sword.  His goal is to kill the prince, no matter what. 

Development:  While the PCs can likely make quick work of the gnoll warriors without the ranger to back them up they need to remember their primary mission: protect the prince.  The prince will run from the gnolls if he is not stopped by one of the PCs.  This may put him exactly where the ambushers want him.

Follow-up:  If the PCs defeat the gnolls but keep some of them alive they can learn more about what is really going on.  The warriors know nothing other than their boss, the ranger, was hired by someone to kill the elf child.  The ranger can confirm that he was paid to kill the prince by an elf, but he never got a good look at his patron, whose face seemed to be hidden by both natural shadow and some kind of magic.  The elf provided the ranger with cold iron weapons that would be more effective against the fey-blooded elven prince.

Scene 3: Looking in Holes

 The PCs can continue to the Hill of Bones the next day relatively unhindered.  Once there they find it as they might have expected, a hill that was obviously once the site of a great battle now littered with bones.  Animals have disrupted most of the bodies, and some plant life is growing around them.  

The king’s tomb is little more than a small cave cut into the side of the hill, widened and shaped by elven magic.  A large stone has been placed in front of it and mystically sealed.  The prince has been given a magic word that will cause the wards to lower and allow the PCs to move the rock; the word said a second time will reseal the tomb.

The PCs aren’t going to have much of a chance to look in the tomb, as the sound of the rock moving has seemingly stirred up one of the local creatures.

1 Owlbear

Tactics:  Owlbears fight to the death once roused.  In this case the cave used as the king’s tomb was once a seasonal lair for the creature, and it is fighting to protect its home.  As such it is especially vicious, but makes no special effort to attack the prince over a closer target.  

Follow-up:  Once the owlbear is dealt with the PCs can again look to the tomb.  While the king is arrayed in all his battle gear, the PCs have been charged with removing only his sword, something that his son will be sure to remind anyone who looks greedy.  A masterwork long sword is in the tomb, but the prince is quick to point out that the weapon in question is not his father’s.  Detect Magic will reveal the item to be utterly mundane in nature, and not at all the powerful Blind Loyalty.

Scene 4: Going Home Empty Handed.

Disappointed, the young prince wants to return to the court with all haste to see who has committed this, as it seems to him, sacrilege.  The PCs can escort him back as quickly as they like, but it is still likely to take about 3 days.  However, as they are only a few hours away from court a herald approaches them.  The herald seems to be an elven youth just entering adult hood.  He is dressed in the attire of a page and in the colors of the late king.  He tells the PCs that Bhenazra has been killed and the Sage wants the prince back immediately.  

The “elven herald” is, in fact, a 1st level doppelganger rogue sent to kill the prince.  He will use his detect thoughts ability to play on the PCs fears and desires, and strike at the prince if any of them begin to have doubts about his identity. If it looks like he cannot complete his mission he will attempt to escape. The doppelganger knows that he was hired by Bhenazra, a fact that he will trade for his life if need be.

Scene 5:  The Villain Revealed

If the PCs return to the elven court they will soon discover that while Bhenazra has not been killed, but is missing.  

Follow-up:
It should be obvious by now that the prince has been targeted for assassination, even if the PCs did not obtain any specific information about a mysterious elf that hired the gnolls.  

If they talk to the Sage about what happened he will reveal that the plan had been Bhenazra’s, including the route that would be taken.  The Sage, however, has no reason to suspect Bhenazra and will defend him without question and in the face of any evidence to the contrary.

While the PCs did not recover the sword, if they kept the prince safe they will receive their reward.  If the PCs have been nice to the prince he will be favorably disposed toward them, providing a hook for future adventures as well as someone who could become a powerful ally or benefactor. Bhenazra is not gone.  With the failure of his assassins he has decided to take a more subtle approach to ruling the elves of the Darkling Vale, and will continue to operate in shadows.  If the PCs were not nice to the prince, or cast suspicions on the Sage, he may use that to turn the prince against them in the future. 

·	Cold Iron Crossbow:  Found as evidence on the gnoll rogue that he was specifically hunting a creature with fey blood and that their attack was not simply random chance.
·	Sage:  Vhabehr the elf and primary contact for the PCs.
·	Elven Child-Prince:  Khezedk, here a half-fey, the PCs charge in the adventure.
·	Owlbear: The beast appears in Scene 3: Looking in Holes, where it wants its home back.
·	Hill of Bones:  The resting place of the elven king and the site of his final battle. 
·	Blind Loyalty: The king’s sword, as well as what it inspires in those who come near it.


----------



## reveal (Jun 1, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> *Round 1, Match 2: Wulf Ratbane vs. reveal*
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> ...




_Instability
An investigative adventure for four level 15-20 characters
_
*Summary*

The PCs investigate strange attacks by undead in a merchant town called Gorring. While there, they talk to a lot of interesting people, investigate the situation and find out who is causing the problems.

The adventure, as written, highlights a few of the more high-profile NPCs. It also takes you through the investigation to its end without too many side turns. It is highly recommended that you, the DM, invent your own NPCs and locations to use in this adventure to flesh it out more to use in future adventures or campaigns.

*Background on Gorring*

The “Temple in the Clouds” had been there longer than the town of Gorring itself. 30 years ago, a band of merchants decided that the land directly below the temple would make a good spot for trade for two reasons; one, because it was along the Gorring river, which made it an excellent location for river trade and, two, because the monks in the temple would also need supplies. In return for the trade between the two parties, the monks promised to protect the merchants from bandits that decided to cause trouble.

Recently, the peace that had existed in the area has been broken. At night, undead creatures have been terrorizing the town. The few clerics in Gorring have been unable to defeat the abominations and are helpless. The monks have also been useless as the undead creatures are too strong for them to handle. Heroes are needed and they are needed quickly.

*Hooks*
1) The PCs are traveling through the area, whether by land or by river, and stop in Gorring to rest, trade, eat, etc.

2) One of the PCs in the party is from Gorring and has received word from a relative that help is needed and the monks cannot protect them from the new threat.

3) If one of the PCs is a monk, he/she could belong to the same order as the monks in the “Temple in the Clouds” and has been asked to help them defeat this enemy.

*NPCs*

_Richard Russels_ is the mayor of Gorring. He’s very sure of himself but is not overbearing. He has been mayor for the last decade and the townsfolk, especially the merchants, are very pleased with his service. Richard understands that the town is made for trade and does his best to make sure the town is ready for any and all outsiders. He makes sure the merchants are taken care of, since most everyone in the town works for them in some way. Recently, Richard has been very ill and it is worrying the people closest to him. It is also worrying some of the more successful merchants as the vice mayor, Ralph Francis, is not as “friendly” towards the merchants.

_Ralph Francis_ is the type of person who holds a grudge and always does everything he can to settle it. Because of this attribute, he does not like the merchants very much. Years earlier, a merchant swindled him out of his hard earned money and refused to provide a refund. Since that time, Ralph has harbored a deep resentment, feeling all merchants were just as slimy. The mayor trusts Ralph, however, because Ralph is beloved by the non-merchant townsfolk. Because of his hatred for merchants, Ralph has turned completely on the side of the townsfolk, always whispering to the mayor how the merchants are liars and are keeping the money out of the pockets of the “hard working people who line the merchants larders with goods.”

_Herbert Saunders_ is the head of the merchants guild. He is very good at his job. He makes sure that goods are always stocked, that logs are meticulously kept and that the merchants are, generally, well taken care of. Lately, however, Herbert has wanted more. He has always like the mayor but Herbert thinks that he could do better and could increase the amount of money brought in by the merchants.

_Brother Sebastian Kine_ resides in the “Temple in the Clouds,” as the residents of Gorring call it. He is the head monk and presides over the day-to-day operations. The Temple has been in this location for the last 100 years. Brother Sebastian has resided there since it opened its doors. 50 years ago, after years of intense study and inward reflection, he achieved a state of Enlightenment. The very next year, he was put into place as the head monk. He has ruled fairly and wisely these many years. It was his idea to allow the merchants to reside in Gorring. It was he that recommended trade with the merchants as a way to gain supplies. It was he who has shown the most compassion for the people in the town and has shut down every single argument he has ever heard as to why the Temple should stay solitary. And it was he who poisoned the mayor of Gorring.

*Background on Brother Sebastian (monk 20/necromancer 5)*

They say that when a monk reaches spiritual Enlightenment, his body becomes so pure that poisons can no longer affect him. When Brother Sebastian reached Enlightenment, he decided to test this theory. Taking a small amount of foxglove, Brother Sebastian laced his tea with this deadly poison. He sipped the tea slowly and was surprised at how sweet it tasted. He did not know what to expect so he meditated, waiting to die if it was to be so. Hours later, he stood up and was pleased at the results of his experiment. Not because he proved he had reached Enlightenment, that would be foolish, but because he had discovered a very tasty additive for his tea.

So, over the years, Brother Sebastian drank his poisoned tea and never died. But, unexpectedly, the poison did start to work on his mind. After 50 years of drinking poison, his mind became darker. His judgment became clouded. He was still trusted and loved by all in the monastery, but his private life began to take a dark turn. He decided that the path to Enlightenment took too long. He wanted to “speed up” the process. He decided to start experiment with necromancy. His reasons were obvious: Why experiment on himself? Why not experiment with the undead to find out how to prolong life?

Night after night he locked himself in his room. The hidden cellar made a perfect laboratory. But day after day he had to deal with the problems of that “problem” town at the bottom of the wall. 5 years ago, he realized that if he could somehow get the people to leave, whether by choice or by death, he would have more time to devote to his experiments. First, he would poison the mayor. A week later, he would unleash his undead experiments onto the town. Once everyone was either dead or gone, he would be left in peace. His plan has started to unfold.

*Enter the PCs*

Once the PCs get to Gorring, the mayor has already been poisoned and political infighting has assumed. The mayor lies in a state of near death and Ralph Francis, the vice mayor, and Herbert Saunders, the merchant leader, are jockeying for succession. The PCs will have to work fairly quickly to assuage fears and solve the problems.

_Gather Information in Gorring_
DC 10 – The undead showed up to attack the town one week after the mayor fell ill. The monks from the Temple have tried to help but to no avail.

DC 15 – The mayor suddenly passed out three weeks ago while having dinner with Brother Sebastian from the Temple and has not waken since. His breathing is shallow and no one in the town, not even the apothecary, has been able to help him.

DC 15 – Though slow to admit it, the clerics in the town are not powerful enough to stop the undead.

DC 25 – Ralph Francis is hated by the merchants. He always sides with the townsfolk regardless of their actions towards the merchants.

DC 30 – Herbert Saunders is jockeying for position to become the next mayor. He sees the mayor’s recent illness as an opportunity to seize power.

DC 30 – Ralph Francis is jockeying for position to become the next mayor. He sees the mayor’s recent illness as an opportunity to seize power.

DC 30 – The local apothecary still has the food and drink the mayor was consuming when he fell ill. They are trying to figure out if he was poisoned. So far they have found a residue but have failed to analyze it.

_Knowledge(nature) checks on the residue_

DC 15 – This powder looks as if it were made from a yellowish plant.

DC 20 – The name of the plant is foxglove.

DC 25 – You know of a cure for it.

_Temple in the Clouds_

If the PCs decide to go to the Temple, they will need to take the lift to the top of the impossibly high wall. Once at the top, they will be greeted by monks from the Temple and offered food and drink.

When they ask for Brother Sebastian, they will be shown to his office. Brother Sebastian is anxious to get rid of these interlopers but doesn’t want to play his hand too soon. A successful Sense Motive check will tell the PC that Brother Sebastian is hiding something. Brother Sebastian claims to know nothing of the attacks. He has sent monks to help but they have all been rebuffed. He would help more if he could but he doesn’t think there is anything he can do to stop the onslaught.

During this time in the office, any PC making a Spot check (DC 20) will notice a black book tucked deeply into a bookshelf. Further inspection will show it to be a book on necromancy and that it has recently been used. If asked about the book, Brother Sebastian will become defensive and suddenly change the subject.

Brother Sebastian will grin wildly and offer an item “that may help.” He will open up a large cabinet, which seems to protest its being opened, and pull out a small, darkwood dagger. He will tell the PCs that this weapon was rumored to help fight off an invading undead army years ago by another one of the their Order. He doesn’t know what it will do and it has been sitting in the cabinet for so long, it has layers of dust on it, that he completely forgot about it. He will hand it to whichever PC wants it. After that, he says he can do no more and shows them out.

The darkwood dagger is actually a cursed item. The cabinet he opened stores many items that the monks are forbidden from using for one reason or another. Some are good; some are not. This dagger, for instance, belonged to an evil drow monk who liked to toy with his victims before killing them. After disarming them, he would offer them the “opportunity” of taking one last swing at him before they died. “Here, use this,” he would say and then throw them his dagger. The victim, fighting for its life at this point, was more than happy to be given this weapon. So they would thrust the dagger at the monk and, suddenly, become very, very still. The dagger, you see, had a sense of humor as well. Whosoever attacked with it would instantly become paralyzed. The monk would then take his time with his victim, cutting off a finger here, a toe there, until the creatures heart would finally give out. It made ones job so much easier that way.

Darkwood dagger, cursed: Every time a person makes an attack with the dagger, they must make a Fortitude save (DC 23). If they fail, they are paralyzed for 1d4 hours. Strong necromancy; CL 16th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor; _bestow curse_.

_Gather Information in the Temple_

DC 10 – Brother Sebastian has been the head of the monastery for 50 years.

DC 10 – Monks have been sent to help the townsfolk but could do nothing. The undead creatures were too strong.

DC 20 – Brother Sebastian has been acting strange lately. He’s seems a bit forgetful in his duties.

DC 25 – Brother Sebastian has been keeping all the monks indoors at night for the last couple of days so as to stay hidden from the monsters attacking the village.

DC 25 (if the dagger is shown to the other monks) – That is the cursed weapon Kuri-ki. How did you get it?

DC 30 – A few monks have heard low moaning and chanting coming from Brother Sebastian’s room late at night. They think he was meditating but they are not positive.

*Encounters*

The Mohrg are the undead creatures that attack the town at night. Each evening, 2d4+3 Mohrg’s enter town with the sole purpose killing townsfolk. They are intelligent creatures, so they understand their instructions to only kill one or two mainly to scare people into leaving rather than murdering everyone. Brother Sebastian thinks if everyone was massacred it would draw a lot more attention to the town than he desires.

Encounters can be as frequent as you like, but they only occur at night. A sample encounter is listed below.

_Outskirts of Town_
If the PCs set watch, at midnight they can spy a single Mohrg making its way towards the town from the woods to the west. PCs making successful Spot checks (DC 20) will notice other Mohrg’s waiting.

The Mohrg’s like to have a little fun with the townspeople. Since they know the only way out of town is to the west, since the river is to the east, one or two Mohrg’s will go into town and drive out a few terrified people. Of course, these people run directly into the trap and are torn limb from limb before realizing what’s going on.

If the PCs perform a Track check (DC 20), they will find all of the Mohrg’s tracks lead to the lift for the impossibly high wall.

*Resolution*

Whether from gathering information, tracking or pure suspicion, the PCs will eventually come to the conclusion that Brother Sebastian is the perpetrator. There are many ways this could be resolved.

1) If the PCs can convince the other monks to help, they will. Brother Sebastian will not fight them and will go with them peacefully. The monks will try to help him and find out why he is doing this. Brother Sebastian will tell them of his plan and of his tests with the tea. The monks will realize, as will any player making a successful Knowledge(nature) check (DC 25), that the poison is causing his instability. This can end very peacefully if the PCs wish.

2) If the PCs want violence, there will be violence. If the PCs have convinced the monks to help, they will be hesitant to attack, at first, but when they see how Brother Sebastian has changed, they will join the PCs in attacking. Brother Sebastian will be joined by 1d4+1 Mohrg’s.

3) If the PCs have not convinced the monks to help, they will either a) have to attack Brother Sebastian at night when the other monks are locked in their rooms or b) be prepared to take on the monks as well as Brother Sebastian.

If Brother Sebastian is close to being defeated, he will make a last ditch effort to run to the impossibly high wall and jump off. Using his slow fall ability, he will make it to the bottom long before any of the PCs get there in the lift. If he does escape, he will hold a deep resentment for the PCs.

*Ingredient Review*

_Darkwood dagger_ – Cursed item given to the PCs by Brother Sebastian
_Foxglove_ – Used in the tea drank by Brother Sebastian and to poison the mayor
_Enlightened Monk_ – Brother Sebastian himself
_Mohrg_ – Undead created by Brother Sebastian to attack the town
_Impossibly High Wall_ – The Temple of the Clouds rests at the top of this wall
_Instability_ – The name of the adventure as well as Brother Sebastian’s current mental condition


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 1, 2005)

This is the problem with concurrent matches. . . it gets really hard to read and keep straight for viewers. . . 

Oh, and I am done with my entry - I plan to re-read it once more when I get home from work and post it then. . .


----------



## Dremmen (Jun 1, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> *Round 1, Match 4: Dremmen vs. Evilhalfling*
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> ...




*The Hunt for the Dark Flower*





Black the night

                Black the sea

Black is the blood

                And blacker is she

--excerpt from “The Nightshade of the Necklace” by Tomas the Goldharp, Bard of Silver Necklace 



A 4th level adventure for 3 – 5 characters.



*Background*

The Black Mamba is a broad, lazy river that winds its way across the vast plains towards the sea. Not but a few scant miles from the rocky coast the Mamba forks and spills into the sea from the two sides of a small islet. This islet is a rough triangle, two sides of the triangle formed by the branches of the Mamba, the third made up of the sea. And as the sun sets these branches sparkle in the fading rays of the sun making for a silvery necklace around the islet, a contrast with the sea which drinks in the light into murky depths. Silver Necklace, the town named for this, straddles the islet precariously, its outer walls treacherously close to the edge of the rocky island. Silver Necklace is a rowdy town full of fishermen, and pirates, and fishermen that sometimes plunder as well as thugs who sometimes have to resort to fishing. Its streets are narrow and houses are crookedly built on top of houses as space ran short between the walls.

The town is presently the victim of a serial killer named the Nightshade. This flamboyant and arrogant killer is rumored to be a girl of exceeding beauty who kills the lovers that have scorned her always leaving her mark completely unconcerned about getting caught. That is one tale. Another tells that she was a whore disfigured by a drunken pirate and now kills all men to satisfy her anger. And yet another says that is not human at all but a lonely spirit of the dark depths of the sea that drags men’s souls back to keep her company. The only things the tales have in common is they all have the killer as a her, a fact that might be attributed to her call sign being a flower or maybe someone knows something. There have been 5 deaths so far, something that may have gone unnoticed in a  rambunctious town like Silver Necklace if not for the quality of some of the victims and the signature of the Nightshade. The victims were as follows:

                Brummen Stormeater – a legendary captain with the skill and daring to face the meanest of typhoons and live to tell about it. He was found hanging from the mast of his own ship by his ankles, his hands tied behind his back. A sheep bladder had been slipped over his head apparently after he was hung, and tied around his neck. The bladder had been full of water. The captain had drowned hanging over his own deck that night. A nightshade flower was found floating in the water in the bladder.

                Scallion – a scraggly deckhand on Stormeater’s ship, he was thought to have run off after the incident. He was found tied to the rudder of the ship. Nightshade flowers were stuffed in his eye sockets.

                Celion, High Priest of the Sea Queen – the highest of the priests at the temple of the Sea Queen, the favored deity of sailors. He was found in his chambers, soaked and laying in an inch of water. His belly had burst open from the inside and apparently this was the source of the water that flooded his chambers, no other source making itself apparent. A nightshade flower floated in the waters pooled at his mouth as he lay staring blankly at the ceiling.

                Craiven – the Master of the Fishyard, Craiven was in charge of overseeing the movement of fish from ships to market or to warehouses to get cleaned and salted for selling and as such was highly influential in the town. Although he was the third kill, as was determined by when he had gone missing, he was not found until recent. He was floating face down in the pool chum that floats behind the warehouses where all the spoiled fish and unwanted catch from the nets were dumped. Among this dense floating swill it had been hard to spot him. 

                Roderick Talltowers – Master of the Guard, his death brought the legend of the Nightshade to new heights as Roderick was the main investigator in the deaths and had often spoken publicly to the gentry of the town as to how he was on the trail of the killer. A venerated soldier and experienced fighter, he was found in his bed, belly down and face in a basin of water. The water barely covered his face but yet there he lay, drowned, with little sign of struggle and a single nightshade floating in the basin.



*Where the Players Come In*

After the death of Roderick the merchants and nobles of the town, including the mayor, start to get squirrelly. It was good for tourism in the town, and brought a touch of legend to the Necklace, but when the Master of the Guard dies that means anyone could be next and rank and wealth mean nothing. So they start to advertise for mercenaries and sell swords to catch the Nightshade and in return great wealth and a ship would be the reward.

The merchants and nobles have pages at every courtyard and inn, and rewards for the Nightshade are posted. Of course soon after victims started pouring in, dragged by scallywags telling of how they caught the Nightshade. When this kept happening and no proof could be brought to prove one or another body was the Nightshade, and also after the whores of the town complained of their numbers being thinned, the nobles changed their tune to wanting the Nightshade alive, so that she might be questioned. 

So, with that in mind, the players are encouraged to begin their investigation.



*The Skinny*

The Nightshade is a priestess of the Sea of Souls, a dark and evil power that demands souls drowned in its name in return for power. The Nightshade is presently posing as a cleaning wench at a brothel called the Enchanted Forest, a favorite in town. The Enchanted Forest is worked by women clad in ivy who call themselves the Dryads, and their matron calls herself the Queen of the Dryads. They all wear exotic blue paints over their bodies which contrast with the green leaves. They are all in the cult of the Sea of Souls, and in the name of their god and patron the Nightshade, have ritualistically drowned themselves to become intelligent undead for the Nightshade. The blue skin color is quite natural for them. The Nightshade in actually committed only one of these crimes herself, the rest being attributed to her undead minions. The Captain, the Master of the Fishyard and even the Priest and the Master of the Guard were killed by these so called Dryads. The Scallion, however, was tracked down and killed by the Nightshade herself, for he had seen his Captain getting killed. Some victims had souls the Sea wanted – the Captain for daring to live through the Sea’s wrath, the Priest for worshiping that kind hearted false idol that is the Sea Queen, the Fishmaster for spilling his filth into her waters. The Captain was getting too close, and the Scallion was a victim, and this is why they died. The Nightshade uses her flower to bring attention to the deaths, her arrogance too great to admit that she could get caught, her, priestess of the Sea of Souls. 





*Ways to Skin a Cat*

There are several ways the characters could investigate and find the killer. If they investigate the Captain they will find that that night most of his men had been busy whoring. If they investigate further they may find out that it was the women of the Enchanted Forest. However, noone is suspect of them and a trip to see them will reveal nothing unless the players take some magical means of detection. If pressed some of the sailors admit that some of the girls were missing by morning. In fact, they had left by means of the Ettercap, the swift dark ship that Nightshade uses around the harbor. The DM should play this as no big deal. Also, Scallion had been the watch that night. He was an eunuch, and had nothing for whores.



If Scallion is investigated the players will find out from the taverns near the piers that he was a local boy the Captain had recently picked up. Apparently he had family in town. The other sailors know little of him for they avoided the eunuch. The players can find out who his family is. If they go find them they will find their quarters ransacked. If they track and use diplomacy well they may be able to track down his brother, who is still in town. Apparently Scallion had made it off the ship that night, scared to death when he saw his captain being dragged like a child by a couple of women and dragged up the mast. He made it to shore on a dingy and had gone to his brother. He had told his brother of the ship the Ettercap that had been pulled up besides their own ship, and how he and his brother had split up to pack and get out. But he waited and waited and his brother never returned.



If the High Priest is investigated the Priest second him will tell of wet footsteps leading away from the chambers, and of ivy leaves.



If Craiven is investigated the thugs at the warehouses will avoid the PCs and seem very defensive when it comes to questions about Craiven. Craiven was also a smuggler, and his men are mostly thugs. If pushed they will attack the PCs, closing the warehouse and ganging up on them.



If Roderick is investigated the PCs will quickly run into young Dedrick, the deputy. If the PCs do good in diplomacy, and don’t try to bribe Dedrick, he will agree to talk to them after hours since officially they are not Guards and should not delve into this. The do not approve of mercenaries and sell swords. After hours, if invited to some drinks Dedrick will have to many and start talking of prodded gently. He tells that they have no clue except for a ship called the Ettercap which seems to be a phantom vessel that appears on nights that there is murder. They cannot however find the ship. He looks around nervously when he says this because this, he thinks, is what got the Captain killed. 



*Showdown*

If the PCs get enough clues to go to the Enchanted Forest they will be warmly welcomed into a back room and taken to someone that knows more. Down some stairs and to the cellars where all the individuals that talked to the PCs will be floating face down in a large pool that is the entrance to an underwater tunnel to the secret harbor where the Ettercap is. At this time they attack, having the stats of 2HD zombies that count as special undead for turning. After the combat they may use the tunnel if they can travel the 100 yds underwater to find the Ettercap. If not they will find in the Matron’s chambers the map that leads to the secret harbor at the base of the Necklace.

Or they can stalk the harbor, using a ship they rent or keeping a watch at night, maybe even paying for a small crew, to help them spot the Ettercap as it sails to its secret harbor. If this is the case Nightshade will be back at the Enchanted Forest and the players will be going there and fighting all the girls (12 in all) and the Matron (3HD instead of 2). Then the Nightshade escapes back into the ship and the encounter ensues as described below.



Once at this secret harbor the Nightshade will appear, an undead cleric of 5th level. She will attack the party and when things get ugly jump onboard the Ettercap. The Ettercap will take off on its own driven by magical currents. Even if the Nightshade is slain it will continue on until nightfall where it will lay still. Then the avatar of the Sea of Souls appears as a Drowned Soul (per MM3) that climbs the ship and speaks in a haunting voice that promises death. If the party can defeat it it promises revenge. They can keep the ship.





Ingredients

Silver Necklace – the town bordered by water

Nightshade – undead clerical assassin

Queen of the Dryads – Brothel Matron

Ettercap – the ship of the Nightshade

Sea of Souls – powerful dark deity

Arrogance – expressed by the Nightshade in leaving her calling card, and is finally her undoing


----------



## reveal (Jun 1, 2005)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> This is the problem with concurrent matches. . . it gets really hard to read and keep straight for viewers. . .
> 
> Oh, and I am done with my entry - I plan to re-read it once more when I get home from work and post it then. . .




I created my entry in Word and then copy and pasted it into here. Would it be easier just to upload the file?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 1, 2005)

*The Curse of Boccob*
An side-adventure for 4th-7th level PCs. (I have set this adventure in Greyhawk, but with the the tall towers and the investigative nature of the scenario, I think it might also work nicely in Eberron.)

For thousands of years, the monks of western Greyhawk have maintained the Great Library of Boccob. It is a repository of all knowledge, mundane and arcane, and its books are said to hold the answer to any question.

The monastic library rises where the high wooded hills give way to the mountains. A single path, protected on one side by the rising cliffs and on the other by an impossibly high wall, leads up to the towers of a keep that rise further into the sky. 

The earth here is chalky and dry, and few things grow easily. Grasses and weeds (such as foxglove, which takes root easily in the aging mortar of the wall) are abundant. The slopes are most noted for the wiry, twisting trees from which the monks make darkwood. 

The monks here are perhaps unique in that they use darkwood for paper pulp. Within their tall towers are shelf after shelf of countless tomes of darkwood paper, illuminated and illustrated in mithril leaf. While the black pages with their silver writing are exquisite, priceless works of art, they also serve to keep the bookshelves from collapsing under their own weight, allowing the bookshelves themselves to rise impossibly high within the tower walls.

When one of the monks seeks enlightenment, he will leave the keep by the back gate and continue up the mountain along the Path of 1000 Steps. Here, in the thin mountain air, in a shrine dedicated to Boccob, he will meditate and commune until he receives a vision of the answer.

For a monk to ascend into the Council of Elders, he must prove his purity by stepping over the wall and descending to the ground without harm, using his _slow fall_ ability. Only the true masters will survive. Most simply wait at the top of the path for enlightenment and return the way they came, happy to have failed the test and content to continue their instruction for a few decades more.

In recent years the normal placid stability of the monastery has been thrown into turmoil. All who have ascended the Path have been struck dead, inexplicably. Enlightenment is impossible. Questions go unanswered. Books go unwritten. And the Council of Elders continue to die, as nature intends, with none to replace them. If someone does not rise to the Council of Elders before the last of them dies, the fate of the Library is uncertain.

The PCs can enter this situation by a number of means, the most obvious of which is in pursuit of some sage advice, in which case they are embroiled _in media res_, as the Council of Elders will beseech them to find some answer. They believe that they have been cursed by Boccob, though they do not know why. Unable to provide any answers for themselves, they turn in desperation to these young outsiders. 

It will be clear to the PCs that the rigid hierarchy of the monastery is falling apart. They will have difficulty penetrating alternating layers of chaos and bureaucracy, and if their need is dire, they’ll have to help the monks here before they can pursue their own agenda.

Otherwise, they may be here to purchase a rare darkwood spellbook, or they may be bidden to come here by the monks themselves. Any cleric of magic or knowledge, and certainly any wizard, may receive word that the monastery is in need of heroes.

*The Grim Details*
The monks are the victim of one of their own brothers (of course…). Brother Gerard, a wise but lowly alchemist/herbalist, aspired to greatness with the order, but grew impatient, and set plans in motion to ensure his rise to the Council of Elders.

Foxglove is a deadly poison—or so the monks believed, including Gerard, until the day of his own enlightenment. In much smaller doses, the potent _digitalis_ within the plant’s leaves has a medicinal effect, increasing blood pressure and regulating the heartbeat. Gerard simply added this footnote to his herbalist’s opus and soldiered on for many years.

But over those years, Gerard "grew" in his enlightenment. In its benign form, Gerard reasoned, foxglove could be administered to his fellows— even those among the more experienced whose bodies might otherwise be immune to poison. Gerard reasoned, rather insightfully, that this immunity did not extend to foxglove's benign medicinal effects— and he was, sadly, correct.

Combined with the high altitude at the top of the Path of 1000 Steps, however, the effect is no longer so benign: blood pressure rises until the victim drops dead from heart failure. Indeed, to make matters worse, the effect is preceded by hallucinations and delirium, so even those victims who might otherwise be inclined to turn back, were instead _urged on_ by the promise of enlightenment!

Gerard’s simple plan was to ensure that he was the only monk able to ascend the Path.

*The Investigation*
The PCs investigation into the problem can take any number of avenues:

*The Bodies:* You should reveal these details slowly and allow the players time to chase down red herrings until they penetrate the truth.

It has been some time since the last death, but the monks have kept a fairly detailed record of each victim. Because of the burst blood vessels, the body is likely to appear bruised, as if it had fallen from a great height, but there are no broken bones or any exterior scratches to support the theory (except among those victims who died and pitched over the side of the wall, of course). The eyes, particularly, show the effects of burst vessels—bloodshot and staring as if the victim died in the midst of some horrific vision. The tongue, swollen, tends to protrude from the mouth.

(If the PCs come upon this scenario as it is unfolding, or especially if you have an investigative character among the group, they may be able to examine a fresh body.)

*The Path*: The PCs may want to climb to the top of the Path themselves. Apply—and describe—the effects of high altitude. This may be one of their most important clues. Obviously, the PCs will not die, but they will not find any other clues at the shrine to Boccob.

*The Poison*: Players being players, they are likely to seize on poison fairly early on. The monks will of course try to dissuade them of this avenue of investigation, as many of the victims were immune to poison. Pursued far enough, the PCs may be encouraged to seek out Brother Gerard, who is the resident expert.

*Brother Gerard Covers His Tracks*: Gerard will be helpful, but if the PCs seek his tome on herbal poisons, Gerard will have to delay them “for a day or two while I locate the book.” Finding the book, Gerard will quickly administer an alchemical solution that will dissolve his added footnote in his Foxglove entry. In his haste, however, he will leave a critical clue buried in the original text: the dagger (†) itself. It is not as literal as a dagger left protruding from the back of the victim, but it is critical evidence nevertheless. An astute reader will realize that a footnote was intended, added, or removed; a little further investigation will reveal that only Gerard has had access to this book. 

*Cornering Gerard*: Again, players being players, they are likely to confront Gerard on the flimsiest of evidence—and this is fine. There are countless ways for this confrontation to unfold. Most likely, once it seems his secret is unraveling, Gerard will seek to flee (up the Path) and the PCs are likely to pursue (barring that, they may find clues that he has ascended the mountain).

Gerard should be able to outdistance the PCs, but as he enters the shrine to Boccob at the top of the Path, there will be a blinding flash of light. The Curse of Boccob has struck. Gerard will never ascend to become a being of pure and perfect energy. Instead, he will be cursed with an arcanaform that is anathema to all monks, a being of pure chaos: a chaos beast. 

The PCs must fight and defeat chaos-Gerard, who will struggle to control his physical instability throughout the fight. Eventually, he will dissolve into a puddle of fleshy goo.

But the curse is not finished with him yet. There are other powers to be satisfied, and Gerard will rise again to satisfy the curse of all mass-murderers: he will become a mohrg. (In fact, he will become a chaos beast with a mohrg template (CR+1).)

It is up to the GM whether this final battle should take place immediately, atop the shrine, or whether Gerard should ooze back down the mountain to seek revenge on the PCs as they rest and recover in the monastery.

The PCs will be warmly welcomed back to the monastery keep and provided with such services as they need, free of charge, including healing and sage advice. The monks may offer darkwood weapons or shields, or offer to transcribe the wizard’s spellbook into darkwood paper with mithril ink (½ the weight and twice as cool).

·	Foxglove: The poison that becomes a "medicine" that becomes a poison again.
·	Darkwood Dagger: The footnote in the darkwood book that implicates Gerard.
·	Enlightened Monk: Gerard, whose enlightenment regarding the medicinal effects of foxglove leads him to murder
·	Mohrg: The undying fate of all cursed, unrepentant mass murderers
·	Impossibly High Wall: The wall surrounding the monastery, where the foxglove grows and the crazy monks test their purity; it is the high altitude that makes the foxglove deadly again
·	Instability: the chaos sown in the monastery by their inability to ascend the Path, and the literal instability of Gerard in the final battle


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 1, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I created my entry in Word and then copy and pasted it into here. Would it be easier just to upload the file?




I just meant that folks from the second match and onward are already posting their entries before those of the first match have. . . .  which can be confusing.


----------



## Tinner (Jun 2, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> *Round 1, Match 1: el-remmen vs. Tinner*
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> ...




*The Mayor’s Potion aka “Wolfing Down Temperance”*
An adventure for four characters.  of levels 3-6

*Summary*: The adventurers explore a ruined alchemists laboratory searching for a cure for lycanthropy

*Background*: Claud Van Cleef, the mayor of the small merchant town Temperance is a man with a problem. Oh, it’s not his alcoholism. Everyone “knows” that the mayor has a problem with temperance. No, his real problem started one night on the moors, when he was bitten by a very large, aggressive wolf. Since then, Claude has kept his new condition of lycanthropy a secret. Claud had bargained with a local alchemist to have a potion made to cure him. This was all done very quietly, to protect the mayor’s good name. The potion was to have been delivered by the gnome alchemist Kresten Glassmountain two weeks ago, but the gnome never made the promised meeting. Unbeknownst to anyone, Kresten Glassmountain died in an alcohol related accident in his laboratory when in a drunken state; he mistook a bottle of silver polish for a bottle of whiskey. The mayor knows the potion is complete. He even has a good idea where to find it, but he is well aware that the old gnome alchemist had formidable defenses in his laboratory. To get his cure, the mayor will need the help of some brave souls. Time is running short. The full moon rises in just two days!

*Hooks*: Obviously, the standard hook is to simply have the mayor approach the party, and offer a substantial reward for the recovery of this potion. If the DM uses this option, he should be certain that barring some VERY good diplomacy rolls on the party’s part, the mayor will NOT reveal his condition, NOR the exact details of what this potion cures. Even rumors of his condition could ruin him politically. Van Cleef is a shrewd negotiator, (Aristocrat 6, Diplomacy and Bluff at max ranks) He will offer the pc’s a suitable amount of pay for this effort, with a bonus for returning in less than two days. The DM could also shoose to have him offer salvage rights to Kresten’s estate, upon learning of the alchemists’ death at the end of the adventure – your call.

Other hooks for this adventure might include the following.

A local thief could be talking about the easy pickings to be had out at the old alchemists’ lab on the outskirts of town. There’s bound to be some valuable loot to be had in a recently abandoned alchemical lab.

If you have a group that sticks to the wilderness, and has no reason to be in town, you could always have them come across the mayor, in werewolf form. Stage a running battle as they pursue the mayor to the abandoned alchemist’s lab, where he will promptly collapse into his human form and beg for their help. Bribery, threats, etc. might be good enticements.

If your PC’s are just that evil, you could tweak the mayor a bit, and have him bluff them. Offering to transform them into werewolves, and granting them great power. Clearly this adds a fairly evil spin on the adventure, but hey, it’s your game.

If you want to play the love card, perhaps the alchemist’s mistress is missing her lover, and offers the pc’s a reward in exchange for checking up on her absent paramour. Making the mistress a brothel owner could also allow you to add a little lust into that reward, for those pc’s that need a more base motivation. Or if you want to instead play up the romance angle, perhaps the mistress just has several single, siblings who all are endowed with huge tracts of land, and the mistress is willing to act as matchmaker.

*Investigations*:
Gather Information/Bardic Knowledge results for: Kresten Glassmountain – Gnome Alchemist

DC 10 - Glassmountain always carried an Adamantine Key Ring whenever he was seen about town.

DC 10 - Glassmountain was forced to keep his lab well away from the town walls, due to the many fires and explosions.

DC 15 - Kresten regularly took shipments of exotic reagents and beasts. Some things were so volatile they had to be stored in thick lead safes.

DC – 15 - No one has seen Kresten in town for almost two weeks.

DC 20 – “Glassmountain” took that name after his renowned “Mountain of Glass” potion display case. This titanic cabinet holds literally hundreds of alchemical mixtures, potions, and chemicals. The display is made even more impressive by the vivid colors and scents (like lavender) that Glassmountain uses to make his bottles stand out. 

DC 25 - A bit of a paranoiac, Glassmountain was well known for using his alchemy to ensure the security of his establishment.

Gather Information/Bardic Knowledge results for Mayor Claude Van Cleef – Human/Werewolf Aristocrat

DC 10 - Mayor Van Cleef is a lousy drunk. He’s been found in his office at least once a month reeking of booze, and laying in a pool of his own sick.

DC 15 - The mayor wasn’t always a drunkard. His personality changed suddenly just a few months back. After his return from a trip.

DC 15 - The mayor was a close acquaintance of Kresten Glassmountain.

DC 20 - The mayor recently delivered a large sum of money to the alchemist for some future delivery.

*Glass Mountain Alchemy Shop*
Finding the Alchemists facility is a simple matter. Anyone in town can direct the PC’s to it. The building is a long, low structure made of stone. There are some scorch marks present around the roof timbers, but nothing extensive. Listen checks will find no odd noises. The building has just one entrance at the front, a sturdy wooden door locked with a  Good (DC 30) lock. The lock has been painted red, and bears the mark of a large ant.

In the rear of the building is Glassmountain’s garden. His garden is abundant with such herbs, flowers and fruits as might be useful to an alchemist. In the center of the overgrown garden is a small 5’ x 5’ shed-like outhouse.

A note about doors and traps in this adventure: for ease of use, assume that all locks are Good DC 30 locks. All traps, unless otherwise noted, should be considered CR 4, mechanical, touch trigger, manual reset, Search/Disable DC 28/28, and all should do an average of 2d8 damage. 
*
If the PC’s enter the Alchemists’ shop through the main door:*
The lock on the door should pose little difficulty for your average Rogue, and in the worst case the party should be able to break down the door. However, the door is trapped. Triggering the trap will drop a sticky, sweet substance onto the heads of anyone within 5’ of the door. This alchemical mixture is literally abuzz with vicious biting ants. (Ref 15 to avoid.) Anyone hit by the ants will be bitten and injected with their venom, which has been alchemically modified to cause anger and aggression in the victim (Fort 15 to avoid). Anyone failing this save will suffer from Rage (as per the spell) and lash out at the closest target, shrieking threats, and insults the entire time. These “Temper-Ants” are merely the first line of Glassmountain’s defenses of his lab

Once through the Temper-Ants door, the party will be met with the sight of the ruins of Kresten’s famous Glass Mountain. (Picture the Fairy Godmother’s potion-room from Shreck 2, except the place has been trashed. Nearly every bottle has been pulled from the shelves, and the cabinet iself has suffered massive damage. The Mountain of Glass is now a mountain of broken glass. Broken bottles and sticky potion residue cover every square inch of what was once an impressive room. The odor is overpowering. (Fort 12 or be Nauseated for d3 rounds). PC’s must move in this room as if they were moving through caltrops due to the mountain of broken glass scattered around the room.

Propped against the far wall are the skeletal remains of a gnome. The bones are strangely pitted and etched, as if the mixture of chemicals had some strange effects A DC 15 Spot will allow a PC to notice the odd marks on the bones, clearly caused by the spilled potions. A DC 15 Knowledge: Arcana test will identify that the bones are under an effect similar to spellstitching. The bones radiate evil and magic.

The skeleton is visibly wearing an oversized adamantine key ring full of colorful keys on his hip. Anyone tampering with the key ring will cause the skeleton to attack. (Skeletal Gnome, 6HD Small Spellstitched Skeleton) The stitched spells are Chill Touch, and Shocking grasp, which it can use four times per day. It will use them on the first attacks it makes. Additionally, the bones are covered in a brutal layer of jagged, broken glass, counting as armor spikes. The skeleton has been “spellstitched” (“spellsoaked?”) by the bizarre mix of potions and mixtures that tumbled over the alchemist when he died, after failing to find an antidote bottle as he drunkenly ransacked his storeroom.. 

Defeating the skeleton yields the adamantine key ring to the PC’s. Searching the mountain of glass is dangerous; since there are still pockets of dangerous liquids, not mention all that broken glass to contend with. However, a Search 25 yields a handful of potions still intact (DM’s choice) None of these potions though is the lavender bottle Mayor Van Cleef seeks.

The Key Ring itself contains several keys, each key has an image stamped, and enameled in a certain color. The largest of these keys bears an image of a red ant, and is clearly the key to the front door. Logic dictates then that other doors must in some way match up with the keys. The DM is free to add any variety of other rooms to this building, and add keys as he feels necessary to  To keep the feel of a paranoid alchemist, I recommend acid traps, black powder bombs, stinkbombs, alchemists fire, etc. These traps/hazards are an ideal method of tailoring the challenge level of this adventure. For a party of 6th level PC’s add more hazards, and raise the DC’s to overcome them. For a 3rd level party, stick to the bare minimum, as recommended above. Other rooms you might wish to include, and suggestions for key symbols and colors to match are: Sleeping quarters – Black Z;  Dining Area – Green Fork; Closet – Pink Coathanger; You get the idea.

*If the party first investigates the garden behind the laboratory:*
The gardens behind Glassmountains are lush with growth, picture Martha Stewarts garden, full of exotic herbs, fragrant blossoms, and everything left to run rampant like a Victorian garden gone wild. Rhubarb, Aconite and sunflowers are all in seasons, but the largest, and most glorious plants are the lavender, which are in full bloom. Huge purple heads hang down richly surrounding a small 5x5 shed with a distinctive wolf howling at a crescent moon motif on the wooden door. Clearly this is the privy/outhouse, cunningly placed amidst the garden. This placement is ideal for allowing the rich “night soil” to fertilize the garden, as well as allowing the multitude of fragrant blooms to mask the otherwise rank odor.

Since curiosity is bound to lead the PC’s to investigate the privy, it’s only fair to “reward” such behavior. A brief examination (Search DC 15) reveals that the privy is unlocked, despite the presence of an obvious keyhole. Placing the appropriate key in the keyhole (a brown wolf & moon key, found on the adamantine key ring from the above encounter) causes a faint chiming sound from beneath the PC’s feet. (Listen DC 20). That chiming is the sound that tells the well trained Otyugh that lives beneath the privy not to devour anyone seated upon the “throne” Anyone foolish enough to sit and use the privy without first triggering the chime (with the key, or a DC 28 Disable Device) will be attacked by the Otyugh. The Otyugh will attempt to Move Silently for its initial attack in hopes of make a grapple vs. a Flatfooted opponent. Medium or smaller creatures can be roughly pulled through the privy-hole taking d6 damage for the rough treatment in addition to the grapple. The “honeypot” chamber is 30x30, and the revolting mess counts as difficult ground requiring a DC 18 balance check for anyone moving more than 5’ per turn.

Busybodies wondering how the Otyugh lives in such conditions should recall that firstly Glassmountain has only been dead a few weeks, prior to that he would drop his kitchen scraps, and the occasional failed experiment down the hole. Additionally since the privy is never locked, and is in the center of a fertile garden of fruits, herbs, berries, etc. There is abundant small game that the Otyugh can drag into the privy and devour.

*Meanwhile, back in the lab:*
After the PC’s have encountered whatever other traps and hazards the DM wishes to throw at them, they will finally come upon the laboratory, Entering the lab requires the PC’s to bypass yet another alchemical trap. Using the key marked with a blue Erlenmeyer Flask will allow you to sidestep sudden drenching in Sovereign Glue that splashes all within a 5’ radius who fail a REF 18 save.

 The lab is in a shambles. The remains of an old fire have long ago guttered out in the braziers about the room. Broken bottles, ruined instruments and shattered crockery are littered about the lab. Several empty liquor bottles are also in evidence, a grim testament to Glassmountain’s final binge. A DC 20 Appraise test will let an astute observer realize that despite all the damage, careful salvagers could easily piece together their own basic alchemical lab from the wreckage herein. A Search 20 reveals that there is a large, walk-in sized vault, hidden behind the charred remains of a tapestry on the south wall. Yet again the PC’s must choose the appropriate key; this time, using a lavender key with the image of a lock on it. Turning the key requires a DC 18 STR check (The alchemist kept a potion of Bull’s Strength handy for such occasions.) The key triggers an elevator type mechanism that moves an antechamber containing a Gelatinous Cube in and out of the 10x10 antechamber between the vault door, and the vault chamber beyond. Failure to move this chamber means the PC’s will need to deal with a new hungry Gelatinous Cube.
Once the ooze is dealt with, the PC’s will find the vault contains a small assortment of potions (DM’s choice, but they should be fairly valuable), including a lavender tinted bottle labeled “Van Cleef – Lycanthropy.”

*Wrapping it up:*
In a simple world, the PC’s will take the mayor’s job, recover the potion, and return it to the mayor who drinks it in time to save the day. They get paid and we have a happily ever after ending.

If the PC’s didn’t come into this adventure looking to save the mayor, then you now have a town sitting on a time bomb. Sooner or later, the mayor will shift before he’s fully drunk, and there will be deaths and possibly more infections. Not that this is a bad thing, since it leaves more work for ambitious PC’s!

One further complication might be that the players read too much into the lavender bottle’s simple label, and believe Van Cleef intends to contract lycanthropy, rather than combat it. “Right-minded” do-gooders could very well deny the mayor the potion. I leave it to the DM to decide if the mayor would trust such PC’s enough to bargain for his cure, and admit his curse.

If the PC’s services were engaged by local thieves, or Glassmountain’s mistress, there will be accounts to settle there as well.


*INGREDIENT SUMMARY*
*Adamantine Key Ring* – An Indestructible set of keys. Why indestructible? Because these keys need to resist acid, fire, etc. This is the perfect set of keys for an alchemists/wizards laboratory. Each key will allow a sensible party the chance to bypass all or part of some of the threats contained within the alchemist’s laboratory. The paranoid alchemist coded each key to a specific door in his lab.

*Lavender *– A perfectly usable ingredient in many potions, etc. Additionally, the scent covers the odor of the privy. The trees themselves are planted around the central privy courtyard, and attract birds, etc. as prey for the otyugh. The potion to cure alcoholism is also conveniently lavender shaded.

*Werewolf Mayor* – The local mayor is well known as an alcoholic. And several times each year he has been found stinking in the early hours of the morning. What is not commonly known is that the mayor has also contracted lycanthropy. This is what has led him to his sporadic bouts of drinking. On the nights of the full moon, the mayor is always careful to lock himself in, and binge drink well before dark. In this manner he spends his savage nights safely incapacitated. Thus far he has managed to avoid accidentally harming anyone. He fears that this will change soon, and is seeking a cure for his condition. What most people perceive as his weakness is actually an ironic form of temperance, trading his sobriety for the town’s safety.

*Otyugh *– This monster lives in the lavender scented privy inside the courtyard. It has been trained to not attack anyone sitting on the privy as long as they properly use the adamantine key ring. Otherwise, it considers anything above its lair as fair game. It regularly preys on birds and other animals drawn to the sweet lavender blossoms that surround the privy.

*Glass Mountain* – The Glass Mountain is he name of the alchemist’s shop in town. It is also the name the owner chose for himself to promote his wares. In a wretched display of intemperance the old alchemist died in a drunken stupor and changed the giant potion cabinet named The Glass Mountain into a literal mountain of (broken) glass.

*Temperance *– As a theme, temperance appears several times throughout this adventure both as a positive and negative theme. The alchemist’s own intemperance was deadly. His abuse of alcohol leads directly to his death. The werewolf mayor seems at first to be intemperate, but is actually showing remarkable restraint and self-control by incapacitating himself with alcohol, rather than risk a shape changed rampage. Temperence is also the name of the small town the adventure is set in. Don’t forget the “Temper-Ants”, alchemically modified insects that induce blind rage in their victims


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 2, 2005)

*not my best, but. . .*

Taking Out the Trash
_An adventure for low to mid level adventurers, as usual it is up to the DM to set the appropriate CR when fleshing out the adventure_

*Set-Up:*

Long ago the ancestors of the current people of Kilsgrove learned that they could keep the monster that lived beneath the Mountain of Black Glass at bay by bringing it an offering of all its refuse three times a year.  The avaricious monster, once greatly feared, came to be seen as a blessing – as it allowed the town to get rid of its waste easily (and thus stave off disease and vermin) and the surrounding soil was enriched by the minerals of the volcano’s past eruptions was considered an added benefit of the offerings.   Along with all the typical crops, great fields of lavender grew wild and were later tamed and cultivated.

The Mountain of Black glass is mound of volcanic obsidian sitting above a great chamber of black magma.

Three times a year, for centuries the hamlet of Kilsgrove has sent its refuse to the Sacred Chamber (on the full moon in spring, summer and fall) and enjoyed peace from the monster. The refuse is taken on ox-drawn carts and led by young people who are thrown a wild party and take part in a ritual bath in lavender oil. A year ago the townsfolk sent to deliver the refuse never returned, and soon after the monster emerged from the Mountain of Black Glass, devouring and laying waste to the outlying areas of the town.  It burned crops and areas of old-growth forest and collapsed houses. 

Aghast, the mayor, Herman Lont, decreed the waste was to be delivered monthly on the full moon instead of three times a year, and that the town needed to undertake a life of Temperance to best enjoy the clean and fruitful life the Mountain of Black Glass was providing – by living such a life the town would better avoid the disgusting ravenous monster.  The wild party was replaced with grave prayers and chanting.

Unfortunately, the life free of excess and alcohol and the monthly dumping did not work.  Those sent to deliver the refuse still did not return, and the monster continued to ravage the land once a month during the time of the full moon.  And since one of the town’s primary exports is Lavender Wine, the town’s economy has begun to suffer, causing distress among the townsfolk.

-----------------------------------------------

*Possible Hooks:*
·	The party is hired to investigate why the last two shipments of Kilsgrove’s famous Lavender Wine did not arrive in some far off port town.
·	A cleric or monk in the party is sent to Kilsgrove on a pilgrimage to meditate in the lavender fields and become embroiled in the goings-on.
·	The party has heard of the ancient magics of the Mountain of Black Glass and have stopped here to re-supply before going to explore.

*The Adventure:*

When the party arrives the town of Kilsgrove is in an uproar.  It should be the middle day of the three-night full moon cycle, and while the town’s refuse has already been sent off, a growing vocal minority in the town has their doubts about the mayor’s solution to the problem.

The leader of this group of townsfolk Mintos the (former) Wine-maker, will want to hire the party to follow after the townsfolk bringing the refuse, protecting them if possible, and destroying the monster.  He will even imply that there are foul whispers in town that human sacrifice might be necessary to sate the beast.

The mayor and his loyal followers will be very unhappy about the party’s presence, feeling that outsiders would bring the wrath of the mountain, as they are not “pure” – and if the plan to go after the carts of refuse is uncovered the mayor may try to have the PCs arrested or run out of town.

IF THE PARTY ARRIVES BEFORE the full moon, they might be able to bluff, coerce or convince their way into being the ones to take the refuse up to the mountain.  However, they will be forced to take part in the ritual cleansing baths in lavender.  

The timing is really up to the DM and the actual timing of events within the context of the campaign and the party’s means of travel.

*What is Going On:*

In reality, the thrice-yearly offerings of rubbish were working and would have continued to work if not for the mayor.  In his youth, he was one of the people sent to deliver the rubbish, but during the return journey he wandered away from the others seeking to explore the Mountain of Black Glass some more and came upon the “Chamber of Opposition” (see below).  What emerged was a lycanthropic version of himself that killed him and returned to town.  Soon after he left, only to return in adulthood.  This “evil twin” returned with a great deal of control over his changes, and a priest to a god of chaos.  He soon put his plan into action.

He has been hunting down and devouring the townsfolk bringing the rubbish offering to the mountain, and then dragging off the carts to an area near the Chamber of Opposition.  Not being sated the monster has emerged from its home to assault the town and sow the chaos the werewolf mayor loves.  He will play his role of the lawful-to-a-fault mayor to the hilt (the core belief of his faith being “Law breeds chaos.  Chaos breeds chaos. Chaos rules over all.”) to try to avert suspicion from himself – but in reality he wants the PCs to go investigate.  In fact, if the PCs interview him, he might even drop the implication that he would love the PCs to go investigate, but could never condone it because of the danger to his people and because it would against the established laws concerning the offerings.  In reality, he does not care if the monster is destroyed – but knowing that such situations eventually attract nosey adventurers – wants to draw them to the Chamber of Opposition so that dark twisted versions of the PCs will emerge and sow even more chaos in the world.

*Things the Party Might Do In Town*

It seems most likely the party will want to interview the mayor, and the townsfolk who have brought the offering in the past, and who have gone out looking for the others when they have not returned.  

Some things they may learn:

·	Mintos the Wine-maker seems most upset by the fact that he is not allowed to make his wine even for export.  He is less concerned about the town than his business (true).
·	Despite being taken with each disappeared group of people brining the offering, the adamantine key ring is always found afterward.
·	If anyone goes to see the mayor on the nights of full moon when the offerings are being taken, he is “sequestered in prayer” and cannot be disturbed until the morning.
·	No one will approach the Mountain of Black Glass itself unless they are officially part of the group to take them and have taken part in the cleansing ritual.
·	The monster is a great molten glob of black goo with psuedo-pods that has surfaces that bubbles with noxious disease-causing hot gases.
·	The mayor only returned to town two years ago after being away since his youth.  His father was the former mayor, and his knowledge of the outside world and loyalty to tradition got him his position.
·	Many years ago when the mayor was a young man, a great wolf preyed on people in forests and the fields.  It was found and killed, however (actually a normal wolf used by Herman to hide his trail)

*The Mountain of Black Glass*

The Mountain of Black Glass is about a day’s journey from Kilsgrove.  The mountain itself should be very treacherous.  The DM should come up with a few “natural” traps and deadfalls of black obsidian glass that give way into jagged holes that should be on the high-end of commensurate with an appropriate CR for the party.  

If the party are the ones to bring the offering of rubbish for the town, the werewolf mayor will allow them to pass unmolested – hoping for them to track down and uncover the remains of the past carts of rubbish and stumble upon the Chamber of Opposition.

If the party merely follows another group bringing the rubbish, they might find signs of a struggle and a track of the carts being led towards a different part of the glass mountain (i.e. a fresher trail to the Chamber of Opposition).

*The Adamantine Key Ring*

Those who are sent to give the offering of rubbish and waste are given an adamantine ring of three adamantine keys, stained with age, but no weaker for it. One is marked with a red gem, one with a green gem and one with a black gem. 

If the party is with those bringing the offering (or are those chosen to bring it) they will know that the green key is needed to unlock the adamantine lock on the Offering Chamber, and that the other two keys are “forbidden keys” to where no one knows (though obviously the mayor secretly knows).

The other two keys open the adamantine locks to the Chamber of Opposition and the Chamber of Life-Trapping (see below).

Mysteriously, though no sign of those who have left in recent months has ever been found, the keys always turn up.  The mayor and those who believe what he has said, take this as a sign that the spirits of the mountain want the town to continue their offerings.

*The Offering Chamber*

The locks on the door to the Offering Chamber are opened by the green adamantine key, but are also set to magically unlock if one of the offering times passes without an offering being left – they then continue to open to allow the monster within freedom every month right after the full moon until an offering is brought.   The adamantine key can also be used to lock the doors once they are opened – so in this way the monster beyond can be locked out, or be tricked back in and then trapped until the next full moon with no offering.

Beyond the doors a shallow and jagged obsidian ramp, partially molten in places leads down to a river of black magma that bubbles orange in places.  An outcropping serves as a place for the garbage to be placed.  The air within is noxious and should require intermittent FORT saves or take subdual damage.  Those who have bathed in lavender oil gain a +2 circumstance bonus to the save.

The monster within is an advanced otyugh (huge-sized) with the fire creature template from the Manual of the Planes.  However the DM might stat out this monster, he should be sure to make it a CR several ranks higher than the PCs.  Simply killing the monster and moving on should not be an immediate option.

*The Chamber of Opposition*

Among the jagged obsidian chasms of the Mountain of Black Glass, behind stone doors locked with an adamantine lock, is a great honeycombed chamber covered in shiny black mirrors.  This chamber acts as a kind of mirror of opposition.  Those who enter the chamber are followed out soon after by a opposite version of themselves that is afflicted with some kind of curse.  (The DM should choose some appropriate curse or template that works for the character/creature in question).  It was from here that the werewolf mayor emerged and destroyed the original version.  It is also near here that all the old carts and refuse have been dumped – so the PCs should be led here, which is what the werewolf mayor would like.

This should present a tough challenge for the PCs as the encounters here would consist of being as powerful as they are (sans magical items), but with templates applied to them.  The one advantage in their favor being that this emergent beings will not work together to overcome the group.  The behavior of these individuals will vary depending on who they are based on.  Alignment change, however, only happens on the good/evil axis, with the law/chaos one remaining the same.  Regardless of alignment, these new being will see the original versions as aberrations that need to be destroyed, and an opportunity for a life to take over.

*Chamber of Life-Trapping*

Unlocked by the red gem adamantine key, this is a mirrored-chamber similar to the one described above, but instead of creating opposites, it traps those who enter into one of its dozens of mirrored surfaces.  The werewolf mayor never found the entrance to this place, but the PCs might  in their wanderings around the treacherous glass mountain.  The DM should have fun filling this place with all manner of creatures and people of different times.  Within the chambers could be opposite versions of previous visitors to the Chamber of Opposition, other curious adventurers from a time in Kilsgrove’s past that stumbled upon it, and perhaps members of an ancient conclave of mirror-mages waiting for a time to come back into the world and assert their power (see “Expanding the Adventure” below)

*Concluding the Adventure*

There is no one straightforward way to conclude this adventure.

Even if the party manages to avoid being replaced by their evil opposites, trap or destroy the black magma otyugh, and/or drop off the proper offering in the Offering Chamber, they may never discover the mayor’s role in all of this.  He will certainly not show his hand, and will wait several months before starting it all over again.

However, a clever party that figures someone in town must be in on the ruse (due to the returning key-ring clue) might try to pass themselves off as their mirror opposites when they come back to town to try to flush the person out.  But no matter what, convincing about half the townfolk that the mayor was not only behind the whole thing, but a werewolf might prove very difficult (and won’t win them many friends).  Yet, the evidence is there if the PCs can put it together and present it. (The mayor’s leaving town after his journey to the Offering Chamber as a youth), the testimony of someone who went along with him back then as to his short disappearance, the fact that he is never seen on the evenings when the offerings are being taken, etc…

*Expanding the Adventure*

There are many ways this adventure can be connected with on-going plots in a campaign.
·	The Chamber of Life-Trapping could hold any number of creatures/people the PCs might want to hunt down or help get on with their lives.
·	The Conclave of Mirror-Mages, if freed, could present a whole new set of foes in the world, and perhaps return a form of magic long-lost and forgotten.
·	The PCs’ opposites might escape and need to be destroyed before they ruin the PCs’ names – or perhaps there are other opposites out in the world that need to be found.
·	The PCs might think they have completed the adventure, only to hear similar rumors as to goings-on there months or even years later.
·	There could be a great number of glass/mirror themed rooms with the Mountain of Black Glass – perhaps a room of Mental Prowess that was the center of the Conclave’s power.

*Ingredient ReCap*
_Adamantine Key Ring_ – The keys to the various chambers in the Mountain of Black Glass.  They Adamantine ring and keys designed to last eons.
_Lavender_ – The great fields of lavender that grow around Kilsgrove because of the fertile ground. Lavender is used both for the town’s famous wine label and in a ritual cleansing bath before taking the offering (which helps stave off the toxic fumes).
_Werewolf Mayor_ – Herman Lont, who long ago was replaced by a twisted lycanthropic counterpart in the Chamber of Opposition.  He should have levels of cleric and rogue and the tracking feat.
_Otyugh_ – The guardian beast in the Offering Chamber – with the fire creature template added to it represent a molten creature.
_Glass Mountain_ – The obsidian volcanic mountain.
_Temperance_ – The suggested behavior for the townsfolk to counteract the anger of the Glass Mountain Spirits.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 2, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> You're officially alternate number ...




Hey, wouldn't it be cool to have an Alternate Round, so that only one Alternate advances to potentially take someone's place in Round 2?

 -- N


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 2, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Hey, wouldn't it be cool to have an Alternate Round, so that only one Alternate advances to potentially take someone's place in Round 2?
> 
> -- N




Hrmmm. Would either of the other alternates be interested in such a thing?


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 2, 2005)

So we can expect judgments within 24 hours of the entry deadline for each match, right?


----------



## WinnipegDragon (Jun 2, 2005)

*See No Evil*

*Round 1, Match 3 – WinnipegDragon versus Stormborn*

*Ingredients*
Cold Iron Crossbow
Sage
Elven Child-Prince
Owlbear
Hill of Bones
Blind Loyalty

*See No Evil*
An adventure for a party of four characters of 5th – 7th level.  Some material herein is not suitable for children.

*About the Adventure*
‘See No Evil’ is designed to be a drop-in module, and can be played in-between other adventures, or in can be used as a springboard to a larger series of adventures.  

The Kingdom of Kathloren can be substituted for any border kingdom that contains large stretched of dense, untamed wilderness.  It does not require a specific realm or setting, but it does make significant use of a race that is mostly closely tied with the Forgotten Realms® setting.

*Overview*
Kathloren is an Elven kingdom of intrigue, bordering savage lands and rife with struggle.  It is a land where one must always be wary, for a dangerous enemy moves in the shadows below.  The black hand of the Drow is ever present and the resourceful and hardy people of Kathloren are always wary of their infiltrations.

Wariness is not always enough, however.  Now, the Drow appear to have stolen away the heir of the King and Queen.

*DM Overview*
The Kathloren Queen, Hedereth has recently borne a child, but to the shock of the entire kingdom, the child is missing.  Immediate suspicion falls on the Drow raiders who torment the kingdom continuously, and King Uasthelay is seeking heroes who can discover what happened to the child.

The PCs discover that the Queen may be responsible for the child’s disappearance, and upon reporting this to the King, he confides a dark secret to the party.  The King was crushed by the discovery that the child has a half-Drow lineage, the result of an assault on Queen Hedereth.  

The King has ordered the death of the infant, but it vanished before the sentence could be carried out.  It is revealed that the disappearance is the work of a loyal and trusted confident of the Queen.

The King sends the party forth again, this time to find the child and bring it back to the Royal Cemetery, the Hill of Bones, the Queen begs them to save the child, and all the while, a third interest looks on from the shadow and plans her own destiny for the child.

*Adventure Hooks*
-	The party may be traveling in the region of the capital city of Kathloren, Kathresh.  Anyone reading a billet, chatting in a tavern, or inquiring about work will be directed to the Castle.  The story of the missing child is on everyone’s tongue.
-	If traveling through the forests by night, the party is beset upon by a small pack of raiding Drow.  The group should be easy for the party to defeat, and amongst their belongings is a note scrawled in the Drow tongue.  The note mentions something about ‘capturing the Kathloren heir at all costs’.
-	If traveling the lands by day, the party is accosted by a powerful band of soldiers from the capital of Kathresh.  They are made to empty all their packs and any bag or satchel large enough to hold an infant.  Either by complying or through diplomacy, the party learns that the Kathloren heir is missing, and that the King seeks aid in the recovery of the child.

*Kathresh*
The capital city of Kathresh is deep in the heart of the Kathloren kingdom, and it is a wondrous combination of natural wood, and glistening white stone.  The city looks as though it could be the most tranquil city in the world, but there is a hushed panic in the city.  The elves that walk the streets and bridges watch the party with nervous eyes, and whisper behind their backs.

If the party can make a Diplomacy or Gather Information roll of DC20, one of the passer-by Elves can provide one of the following pieces of information:

-	The as-of-yet unnamed heir apparently went missing the same day he was born, nine days ago.
-	The Queen is inconsolable, and has been locked in her chambers since the child went missing.
-	Almost the entire militia is out looking for the lost heir.  If the Drow attack the city, it could be disastrous.
-	A few adventurers have also ventured out to find the child, but none have been able to find him.
-	One rather inebriated fellow will rant on for a while, but includes a specific story about the heir being spirited away by a flying bear.

*Kathresh Castle*
The castle is the largest all-stone structure in the city, and is easy to find.  It is not an enormous structure, but it is well built and defensible.  The guards at the gate are few in number, but they are dedicated.  
If the party enquires about the missing child, the players are relieved of their weapons and escorted to a side chamber off the main hallway where they are introduced to gruff half-elf sergeant named Niersharan, who is serving as a liaison to the adventurers who wish to help in the search.

Niersharan is very much a no-nonsense type and will deal with the party as he would any other mercenary.  Delivering the child to the castle will earn a reward in the sum of 10,000 gold pieces, and there is also a bounty available on Drow thumbs – 100gp for each right thumb.  Niersharan seems to have a particularly strong hatred of the Drow, and as he mentions the bounty he is practically spitting with rage.  Any query about this will not yield any specific information, but will confirm his absolute rage for the dark elves.

Finally, the PCs are instructed to report any other findings about the disappearance to Niersharan as soon as possible.

If there are any Elves in the party, or if a Diplomacy check of DC21 is made, Niersharan will even tip the party to a rumoured Drow raiding party operating out of an abandoned barrow to the north.

*Tracking the Child*
The party has a few options here:

The party can raid the barrow if they have the tip from Niersharan or by tracking in the wild until they trace Drow tracks to the barrow.  The Barrow contains a small raiding party of 3 – 5 Drow, mostly Rogues and Fighters at levels 3 – 5 as appropriate for the level of the characters.  If you want a tougher challenge here, replace one of the Fighters with a Drow Cleric at level 5 and several skeletons animated from the corpses in the barrow.

Searching the barrow reveals no trace of the child, but the notes that the raiding party have maintained indicate that they are also hunting for the heir.  Interestingly enough, they seem to think that the child was taken out of the castle by someone from within.  Finally, it refers to the child as being of ‘prophetic importance’.

If the party does not find the barrow, they can investigate the area around the castle.  There are numerous things that can be discovered in and around the grounds.

- Using Gather Information at DC25, they can discover or collaborate the story about the flying bear that was seen the night of the heir’s disappearance.  At least two sources will have the same story, be it guards, servants, passers-by, etc…

- A Spot check of DC23 or a Search check DC21 while examining the grounds of the castle will reveal a large print in the soil outside the western wall of the castle itself.  A Ranger or Druid can immediately identify it as an ursine track, but any character can make a Survival of Knowledge (Nature) check DC 17 to identify it as the same.

- A Spot check of DC26 or a Search check of DC24 around the grounds will reveal a single vibrant feather stuck high in a tree by the western wall of the castle.  It is rainbow-hued and fully the length of a grown man’s forearm.  A Knowledge (Arcana) or Knowledge (Nature) check of DC25 would allow a character to guess that it belongs to an Owlbear, but the colouration is completely wrong…

- The guards on duty that night saw nothing unusual and no one was admitted on the night in question.  A Sense Motive check of DC20 allows the players to realize that the guards are holding back some information.  Either through Diplomacy, Intimidation, or Roleplaying the players can coax out one more detail.  An elderly human woman was permitted entrance that evening on the direct order of Queen Hedereth, and escorted directly to her room.  She left a short while later, but the guards assure the PCs that she did not carry the child out with her.  Neither of the guards knew the identity of the woman.

*Reporting to Niersharan*
At this point the party should have several clues, and can report back to Niersharan.  Potentially, they know that someone visited the Queen that night, the rumour of the flying bear (and perhaps some physical evidence), and that the Drow are also searching for the child.

If the party presents any two of these pieces of information, Niersharan will escort them to see King Uasthelay after assuring that they are weaponless.  If they have only one such piece of information, Niersharan will accept that, and send them back on their way.

*King Uasthelay*
The king is a heavyset middle-aged elf with a very drawn look to his face.  It is an odd contrast, and it is the result of many restless nights and much worrying.  He is seated upon his throne, while the Queen’s throne is empty.  Uasthelay is flanked by four guards in heavy armour with glistening halberds.

After the PCs are announced, Niersharan delivers a message in whispers to the King, who gestures his guards to leave the room, and motions the party forward.  He reveals the truth behind his heir; that Queen Hedereth gave birth to a half-Drow child, the result of a brutal assault at the hands of a dark elf war band.  The Queen was ambushed while traveling to a nearby country to enlist help against the underworld scourge, her entourage slain to a man, and she was raped and left for dead.  The Queen was discovered by none other than Niersharan, and brought back to the castle in secrecy.

The Queen was soon found to be pregnant, but the father could not be clearly known until the child was born.  Even the most knowledgeable Sage in the land, the Druid Othalu No-Eyes could not foretell the nature of the child.  On the birthing-day, Uasthelay waited and hoped only to have his hopes crushed by the sight of black skin and a shock of white hair.  

Against his wife’s wish, Uasthelay declared the child an abomination, and passed a death sentence to be carried out in secret.  It would be announced that the heir died in birth, and the child would be buried in the Royal Cemetery on Kathloren Hill, the so-called Hill of Bones.  Uasthelay cannot bear to have the bloodline fouled, and he knows his ancestors will not rest easy until the child and it’s secret is interred with them.

These new revelations, however, prove that Queen Hedereth could not allow such an act to be committed against her newly-born progeny.  

The King is quick to tie together the story of the flying Bear and the blind woman.  Othalu No-Eyes, Sage and Druid of the wild east forest was oft rumoured to be accompanied by a magical beast, the offspring of a common Owlbear and some fantastical fey creature.  With such a beast at her command, the child could easily be removed from the castle with the Queen’s assistance.

The King summons his guards, and instructs that certain objects be brought from the armory.  A short while later, the Guardsmen reappear, bearing a bundle wrapped in cloth which the King presents to the PCs.  Inside is a Crossbow made of a dark metal, chill to the touch, and an elaborate quarrel, fletched with radiant feathers and bearing many arcane runes.  The King explains that the Fey Owlbear is a terrible foe that is resilient to most weapons, except those made of deep-earth mined cold iron.  In addition, the quarrel is specially enchanted to slay fey creatures.  Without this weapon, the Owlbear is too powerful a guardian, especially with the Othalu herself to deal with. 

The King sends the PCs forth, armed with their newfound weapon and a simple map to guide them to Othalu’s grove.  Niersharan escorts them towards the gate but stops them halfway out, motioning them to a quiet corner.  He bids them wait one day before traveling forth.  He has instructions from Queen Hedereth to meet her at midnight on the Hill of Bones.  His voice is strained with concern, and it is obvious that the Queen direly wishes to speak with them.  Once he has their agreement (or if they leave of their own accord) he will escort them to the gates and return their weapons.

*The Hill of Bones*
The PCs can opt not to meet with the Queen, and if so, the party can advance directly to the next section.

If they decide to meet the Queen she appears hooded and cloaked on the slopes of Kathloren Hill.  The Hill itself has a steep slope, so it is difficult to climb, but Queen Hedereth is determined and makes the ascent.  Graves scatter the hillside, but only the side facing the city itself.  Each marker is elaborate, and bears the carved likeness of the person interred beneath it.  Some are very old, some very young.  None, however, are as young as the unnamed heir.

First, she welcomes the PCs and thanks them for waiting to speak with her.  She explains the unusual location of the Royal Cemetery, with the graves dug vertically so that each King, Queen, Prince and Princess of the Kathloren royal line would forever stand on their feet, overlooking and protecting the valleys and people of Kathloren.  She knows that she will one day stand alongside them, as will her husband and child, but she cannot bear to think of her little one joining them so soon.

Othalu, Hedereth confirms, does have the child.  It was arranged that she would take him away immediately after his birth and hide him from the expected wrath of King Uasthelay.  Her companion Backu, the Fey Owlbear, would ferry him to safety and then protect him until Hedereth could affect a change of heart in Uasthelay.  She confides that after the attack of the Drow, it was Othalu and not Niersharan that first discovered and healed her, and it was Othalu who then told her that she would bear a child.  The Queen swore the blind sage and the young Sergeant to secrecy knowing her husband’s likely reaction, and the agreement to hide the child was struck then and there.

The Queen begs the PCs to spare the child, and to somehow help her convince the King to spare it as well.  She knows that others will be hunting Othalu and Backu now, and there is no more that Othalu can do to protect him.  If the child is to die, it should be at home, with her.

With that, she takes her leave with a trail of tears marking her passage.

*Othalu’s Grove*
At this point, if the party has not encountered either a Drow raiding party in the adventure hooks, or in the barrow, they should encounter one on the way to Othalu’s grove.  The party will uncover a note in this encounter, similar to the one found in the barrow.  The reference to prophecy therein will be of importance later.

Othalu’s Grove is buried deep in the wildest portions of the eastern border forests, and several hours travel from the city of Kathresh.  Travel becomes difficult, but following the King’s map and some natural animal paths, they soon see a clearing in the distance and can smell and hear the sounds of a small wood fire.

Approaching the clearing, they find a toppled oak which has been gently carved and shaped into a simple shelter in front of which sits an old woman tending a small fire.  Standing up behind her, and looking towards the party is a great beast that mostly resembles an Owlbear with extended feathers in a myriad of colours.  If the party hangs back or just watches, she announces that Backu has already smelt them, and they had best step out of the trees.  

The party can choose to parlay or attack, depending on their preference.  If they choose to attack, Othalu is a powerful foe although she is hindered by her blindness and her predilection to focus of divination magic.  Backu is no less dangerous, but a successful hit with the crossbow and slaying quarrel will outright kill the beast.  With the two slain, the child can be recovered from within the oaken shelter.

If they choose to speak with Othalu, she will be wary of giving up the child to anyone she doesn’t know, but through Diplomacy, Intimidation or Roleplaying she can be pursued to relinquish the child to their protection.  She accepts the fact that by taking the child she may have signed her own death warrant, but she intends to keep her oath to Queen Hedereth.

Should they particularly persuasive, they might even be able to convince Othalu to join them on the journey back to Kathresh.

*The Return to Kathresh*
Regardless of their decision and actions during their meeting with Othalu, the party should be leaving with the child in hand.  Allow the party a Spot and Listen check, both against DC25 on the return voyage.  A Drow party has been tracking the party and is laying in ambush.  

The Drow are led by the Priestess Shadarath who directs her charges to try and capture the child.  If any of the PCs speak the Drow tongue, she is heard to shout such orders to her cohorts.  The Drow will fight to the death and make all efforts to capture the child.

If Othalu and Backu are with the group, they will take charge of the defense of the child, leaving the PCs free to engage the Drow Priestess.

If the PCs succeed in fighting off the ambush, the body of the Priestess reveals another note of interest.  It bears a few lines of what appears to be prophecy, written in the Drow tongue:

_Dark below and light above,
Blood of moon, and blood of sun,
Child unwanted, harried, hunted,
The royal bloodline now undone._

The writing is the same as the other note(s) the party has recovered.

*The Child Returned*
Finally returning to the castle with the child, the PCs can choose to take the heir to either the King or Queen.  Regardless, the other hears of the group’s return and soon both are together in the same room as the child.  King Uasthelay immediately begins the march to the Hill of Bones, with the Queen, the PCs, the guards, Niersharan and possibly Othalu and Backu in tow.

The party has a decision to make, whether to convince the King that the child should live or whether to simply turn the child over to it’s unpleasant fate.  The King will not listen to reason on the way to the Hill of Bones, and his guards keep the PCs and companions at bay until they reach the hillside.  It is only when he draws a blade at the hillside that his resolve falters.  The PCs must speak and speak quickly.

They should have collected one or more Drow notes, which can be deciphered here (if they have not been already) and those notes may provide some insight into the Drow’s interest in the child.  The King may be particularly wary of the ‘bloodline undone’ but an observant character may note that it does not specifically refer to the bloodline of Kathloren.  If Othalu is with the party, she will make the observation if they do not.

At this point Roleplaying and the DM’s judgment will determine the outcome.  A simple Diplomacy roll will not convince the King to keep the son of a hated dark elf.  The PCs can use the Drow notes, the Queen’s emotion and Othalu’s loyalty as they see fit to meet their goal, whatever it may be.

*The Path From Here*
There is no right or wrong answer at the conclusion of this adventure.  The Drow prophecy about the child is left intentionally vague.  

If the King is convinced to keep the child, the DM is free to explore the possibilities of the Drow prophecy.  The Drow certainly will continue to hunt for the child, and the PCs may become something of a retainer of King Uasthelay when needed.  If the child is put to death, the Queen becomes a bitter enemy, as does Othalu and Backu.  

The Drow prophecy may come to be interpreted in future adventures with the child as a cruel King who allows the Drow sanctuary in his Kingdom.  Alternatively, it may reveal the child as a destroyer of the dark elves in future adventures.  The DM is free to interpret the results of the module to fit his or her own campaign.

*Main Characters*
King Uasthelay – Male Elf Ftr3/Ari5
Queen Hedereth – Female Elf Ari4
Niersharan – Male Elf War1/Ftr4
Othalu – Female Drd7/Lrm1
Backu – Male Half-Fey Advanced (7HD) Owlbear
Shadarath – Female Drow Clr5

*Ingredient Summary*
Cold Iron Crossbow – The weapon given to the PCs to defeat the Fey Owlbear.
Sage – Both Othalu the Druid, and the Drow Priestess seeking the half-blood child of prophecy.
Elven Child-Prince – The unnamed heir of Kathloren.
Owlbear – Othalu’s companion, and ultimately the ‘kidnapper’ of the heir.
Hill of Bones – The Royal Cemetary on Kathloren Hill, and the final watchtower of the Royal Line of Kathloren.
Blind Loyalty – Niersharan and Othalu’s loyalty to Queen Hedereth, both figuratively and literally.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 2, 2005)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> So we can expect judgments within 24 hours of the entry deadline for each match, right?




Heh. I'll do my darndest


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 2, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Hey, wouldn't it be cool to have an Alternate Round, so that only one Alternate advances to potentially take someone's place in Round 2?




You know, I've always felt that Round 0 of the Iron DM competition was getting signed up in time. It's an event in and of itself. Teaches discipline.

And I would certainly hate to distract the judge (long may he prosper) from any _real_ judging duties.


Wulf


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 2, 2005)

*Match 5: Nonamazing vs. howandwhy99*

*Ingredients*

Mithril Spear
Rosemary
Undead General
Krenshar
Killing Fields
Indecision

Remember, contestants:

You have 24 hours from the timestamp on this post to submit your entries. If the boards are inaccessible when your entry is due, you can send a copy to garrettdm AT ameritech DOT net.
Do not read your opponent's entry until you have submitted yours.
Once your entry has been submitted, NO EDITING!
You have a suggested limit of 2500 words.
Please include a summary of ingredients at the end of your entry. See some of the recent competitions for examples.
Above all, have fun.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jun 2, 2005)

Got 'em! Thank you.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 2, 2005)

> Round 1, Match 4: Dremmen vs. Evilhalfling
> 
> Ingredients
> •	Silver Necklace
> ...




Finding Nightshade 

* Background *
Years ago the Kingdom of Ibad was peaceful and happy.  These things don’t last long the kingdom was overrun by barbaric humanoids leaving only a few survivors.  The dryads fought to protect the last humans and in return forest was burned. There were only a few survivors among the dryads. The last dryad took the title queen, although the title has become empty with so few remaining dryads.  She still has the old queens necklace, and had the second necklace remade, trying to keep her peoples traditions alive. She selected an heir who was given a silver necklace. The Bishop of Northern Ibad survived as well, and would not leave with the other survivors.  Instead he buried his people then called a guardian to bury himself.  The guardian was assigned long term by the gods as a mark of respect.  Humans eventually resettled the area now live in the village of Cain.  

Dwatharme the Queen of the Dryads is frantic.  Her daughter Nightshade is away from her tree, and If she is not returned soon, her daughter will die.  The arrogant daughter thought she could visit a nearby place of power – called the Sea of Souls.  Dwatharme  knows her daughter is not dead,  but will die in between 4 and 24 hours.  The Sea of Souls is only an hour away, for them.  It will have been five hours  before the PCs are notified/ reach the tree.  Old oral legends boast of the Sea of Souls as site as a place of healing, and that the secrets of the upper realms can be learned there.  This is a misconception. The Sea of Souls is a long forgotten church.  It was once the home of the bishop of Ibad, there is none left of in his See (domain) alive, and so there are only souls to attend to.  The church is actually still a holy place watched over by lantern archons and a hound archon, who stays in hound form.  Any undead are quickly put down, and looters driven away. 

*Hooks *
 * The players are looking for the Dryad queen, as she is a bard (6th ) and has information they need. 

* A forester was charmed and sent into the village demanding help, on behalf of the dryad Queen.  

* The Characters are looking to visit the Sea of Souls and have heard that it is near the town of Cain, which is odd because the town is landlocked.   The villagers don’t know of any sea and are barely literate.  They suggest talking to the local dryad, who styles herself a queen. (they do know of a nearby haunted church, but will not make any connection) 

*Scene 1: The queen of the dryads.  *
A striking woman with regal bearing and a intricate gold necklace steps into view.  Haughty and arrogant she demands that her daughter be returned.  She will attempt to charm compliance rather than bargain, but if her charms are spurned she will offer to bargain- for information or possibly a wand.  If the PCs appear so upset by her tactics that they will spurn the quest she will break down and cry, as she honestly loves her daughter and wants desperately for her to return.  

If they agree she will step into a tree and emerge with a minute later with two broken branches – one still oozing sap, twined around the other.  These are from her tree and her daughters, and will function as a wand of locate object, but do to the haste that they were grown in it only has 5 charges. (40 minutes each).  Nightshade is wearing a silver necklace similar to the one the gold one worn by the queen.  The queen will direct the PC’s too and old path that leads to the See – She will tell them that the path ends at the see, but not explain what it is as she has never been there.  The path is 3 miles ( through trackless forest away) and the See is another 2 miles down the road.  The diction of travel is SW. 

Dwatharme will explain that her daughter can move between trees of the same species, as long as they are big enough for her to fit inside them.  The range is up to ½ a mile and her daughter can make six jumps if appropriate trees are in the area.  This ability should have allowed her daughter to make the trip quickly as it can be used 3 times per day. 

On the way out of the glade the party passes Nightshade’s tree.  It is surrounded by nightshade plants, growing 2 feet high The plants are a dull dark green and the large leaves spread out from the stalks. Beautifully tempting black berries cluster under the leaves, each the size of a cherry.  The unpleasant bitter smell of crushed nightshade fills the air. 


> Travel notes
> Mode ----------------Miles per Hour
> Walking 20 ------------2
> Walking 30-------------3
> ...



Hustling for 2 hrs causes 1 pt non-lethal damage, 3 hrs = +2 dmg, 4 hrs +4 dmg 
w/o hustle the trip is (round trip) 5-6 hours 
Slowest possible round trip 10 hours (dwarves walking)

*Scene 1.5: *
Ettercaps have a lair/ trap set up on the road. They are disorganized and do not respond to the players the first time.  The players may notice them and respond to them if they are spotted – use enough ettercaps and spiders to provide a challenge to the party. 
If the players pursue the beasts then move to scene 3 

Scene 2: See of Souls – 
A large graveyard covers most of a hill – trees grow among the stones, it seems peaceful 
And quiet.  At the top of the hill lies the foundations of a massive church.  Next to the church are the remains of a statue – the last bishop.  The inscription reads – I stand over the remains of my people /Behold my See of Souls.   This graveyard, unlike most, is still purified.  As undead that awaken are put down by the celestial guardians. 

If the graves are disturbed, or the church entered a lantern archon will teleport in to warn off the desecrators.  It will talk with them in a musical voice, warning not to desecrate the graves or church.  If questioned it will lead them to its superior, a large dog.  The dog is a hound archon named Sebastian. He will confirm the presence of the dryad several hours ago, but say that she left the grounds, looking in no particular distress, it will warn of a nest of spider creatures that hunt along the old road, and suggest that they look there.  Sebastian the hound archon is a 3rd level cleric, with the natural spell feat.  He keeps the graves consecrated.  He will share information about the celestial realm as long as the PCs remain polite. He is arrogant and takes offense easily – the lanterns will not back him in a fight that he starts.  He will bite for subdual unless PCs detect as evil. 
The lantern archons will plead with the PCs to leave, as there is no talking to him when he gets like this.  He will teleport away if badly injured, and the lanterns will warn that he has plenty of healing, and will return shortly.  They know that the dryad was here and left along the road, but nothing of the ettercamps. 

*Scene 3: *
Background: when nightshade was returning from the See, she was attacked by the ettercamps & spiders.  She was entangled and bitten several times, failing her poison saves.  She managed to wriggle free and with her dex dropping she used her last tree stride to enter a linden tree.  After she had made only a few jumps the rest of the poison took effect and she became paralyzed.

The ettercamps attack the party as it returns from the See.  One of the ettercamps is strangely weak (-4con), and his many pupils are strangely dilated.  The fight as described, in MM, using nets and poison to disable rather than kill. Their lair is in the trees and contains several cocoons both large and small. Among the treasure, a masterwork longbow lies next to a large tree – there are signs of a struggle and the strong bitter smell of crushed nightshade.  The (linden) tree is tall and has white wood and heart shaped leaves.  
A moderate spot or survival check will locate a nearby large linden tree, it is 1000 ft to the NE.  This tree also bears the strong bitter smell of nightshade.   The checks to locate the next tree get harder, but the trees all lie in the direction of her home. The missing nymph is lying against the fourth linden tree. She is paralyzed and must be carried back to her own tree. The problem is that she has taken on some of the characteristics of  nightshade plant and her skin acts as a weak contact poison.  After 3 minutes of contact it causes 1d3 con damage on a DC 13 Fortitude save.  The source may not be immediately obvious.  It will repeat every 3 minutes. 

*Trouble Shooting*
If the party misses some of the trail of trees the wand of location can be used to find her 
In 1 hour if they stay in the right general area, 2 if they have a search pattern, 4 if they wander aimlessly. 

If the party is unable to find the trail of Linden trees at all then the dryad may have taken 1 jump then used tree shape to hide, in that case she can be found by calling out and reassuring her it is safe to resume her form. (the wand will not detect the necklace in this form. 

Continuing the Adventure
* The See of Souls is not what the players are actually looking for is it a red herring with the actual Sea of Souls located elsewhere. 

* The haughty queen furnish bits of forgotten lore that lead to other adventures, or may reconsider her deal, and demand further services for any knowledge or magic wands. 

 * PC’s can talk with celestials to gain better understandings of the celestial hierarchies.
There may be some anti-humanoid weapons in the graveyard that the players will need to combat the renewed humanoid threat. 

*Summary Of Ingredients:*
•	_Silver Necklace – the jewelry worn by the daughter of the queen of the dryads. Used as focus for the wand of Locate object. 
•	Nightshade – the daughter of the queen of the Dryads, named for the plants around her tree and the poisonous nature of her skin.  The distinctive scent can be used to find her trail. 
•	Queen of the Dryads – Sponsor/reward for players 
•	Ettercap – antagonists, who captured the daughter of the queen 
•	Sea of Souls – misconception – See of Souls is an abandoned church (seat of a dead bishop) 
•	Arrogance – the daughter believing it would be safe to travel so far.  And the arrogance of the queen commanding the players/ town to do her bidding.  Finally the arrogance of the hound archon. _


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 2, 2005)

*Round 1, Match 6: Warden vs. Mark*

*Ingredients*

Ectoplasmic Corset
Violet
Famous Swordsman
Rust Monster
Ethereal Keep
Pacifism

Remember, contestants:

You have 24 hours from the timestamp on this post to submit your entries. If the boards are inaccessible when your entry is due, you can send a copy to garrettdm AT ameritech DOT net.
Do not read your opponent's entry until you have submitted yours.
Once your entry has been submitted, NO EDITING!
You have a suggested limit of 2500 words.
Please include a summary of ingredients at the end of your entry. See some of the recent competitions for examples.
Above all, have fun.


----------



## Mark (Jun 2, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> *Round 1, Match 6: Warden vs. Mark*
> 
> Ingredients - Ectoplasmic Corset, Violet, Famous Swordsman, Rust Monster, Ethereal Keep, Pacifism




Okie doke.


----------



## Quickbeam (Jun 2, 2005)

Sorry I didn't manage to squeeze into this tournament, but I did want to wish everyone good luck!  I will be watching and cheering (and/or jeering) from the sidelines.


----------



## WinnipegDragon (Jun 2, 2005)

The suspense is terrible, I hope it lasts...


----------



## WinnipegDragon (Jun 3, 2005)

Hmm...  It appears to be lasting


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 3, 2005)

WinnipegDragon said:
			
		

> Hmm...  It appears to be lasting




Heh. I'm finishing up the judgment for Match 1 right now. It's a toughie.


----------



## WinnipegDragon (Jun 3, 2005)

No problem.  Just eager top see if I survive the first round this time!


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 3, 2005)

*Round 1, Match 1: El-remmen vs. Tinner*

I think it's a good omen that we begin this iteration of Iron DM with a match that's tough to judge. On one hand, Tinner, a newcomer to Iron DM (from what I can tell), provides us with a surprisingly flavorful, though fairly straightforward, site-based adventure. On the other hand, el-remmen, the founder of Iron DM, has generated a more mundane, but open-ended, situational adventure. So which is better? Hell if I know – let's work through this together.

We'll begin, as is traditional, with a comparison of the ingredients. There are two questions we need to ask. One, how well is the ingredient integrated into the adventure? In other words, is interacting with it necessary for the progress of the story, or is its existence superfluous?

Two, how well does the use of the ingredient emphasize its essential qualities? In other words, why is the adamantine keyring made from adamantine, and not from darkwood, or mithril, or ectoplasm, or silver, or cold iron? Memo to the other contestants: if you're not nervous yet, you should be.

Both contestants use the keyring in a concrete way. Each contains keys, and the characters need to use the keys in order to progress through the adventure. In each case, the keys have specific and obvious markings that indicate which door each should open. So far, nothing special.

In el-remmen's case, the keyring acts as a subtle clue that something nefarious is afoot, for who keeps bringing it back when the previous party disappears? Additionally, the PCs acquire it either by volunteering to escort the refuse or presumably by sneaking it off the townspeople once they get to the Mountain of Black Glass. Beyond opening doors, the keyring has no additional use in the adventure.

In Tinner's case, the keyring is acquired after the party enters the alchemist's lab, but they must first defeat his spellstitched skeleton. Once they acquire it, its utility is pretty obvious, although it does have some uses other than opening doors, such as "disarming" the otyugh under the outhouse.

So far, the use is about equal, but what about that pesky super-indestructible substance the keyrings are made out of? Here, Tinner clearly takes the advantage, for his keys need to be strong enough to withstand the daily abuses of an alchemist's workshop. El-remmen's could really have been made from any substance that can withstand the test of time, from stone to mithril.

Next is lavender. Here, the advantage shifts back to el-remmen. Tinner uses this ingredient in multiple locations, but none is particularly integral to the adventure. He does attempt to make the ecology of the otyugh make sense, by suggesting that the lavender blooms attract birds on which the otyugh can feed, but this use isn't particularly interactive. Conversely, the lavender-colored key and potion are interactive, but neither really needs to be lavender. Either could be indigo, or green, or purple, or yellow, and it wouldn't make a bit of difference.

El-remmen's use of the lavender oil, however, actually has an in-game effect. The bonus to the Fortitude save is a restrained and appropriate use of the effect, and lavender is one of the few oils that would actually be strong enough to mask the scent of an otyugh's pit. I should point out that Tinner uses the lavender to mask the scent of the otyugh, too, but his doesn't have an in-game effect.

Let's discuss the otyugh next, since I just mentioned it. Here, both contestants left me wanting. Tinner's otyugh is almost completely superfluous. It's not essential to the advancement of the plot at all, which is unfortunate, since it's one of the cleverest uses of the creature that I've seen. He provides a reason for its existence in the "ecology" of the site, a reason for it to stay put, and a reason for it to play nice and not eat the people that regularly have to travel through the area.

El-remmen's use, on the other hand, is almost the polar opposite. It's completely integrated into the adventure, and will, without a doubt, have to be dealt with in some manner in order to proceed, but its place in the ecology of the Mountain of Black Glass mystifies me. It's a guardian, yes, but who would place a guardian that can only be pacified by regular infusions of refuse on the order of that generated by a town full of people? I'm going to call this one a draw.

Let's move to the glass mountain. El-remmen provides us with an obsidian volcano, which is cooler than a stone volcano, and I'm assuming that the highly-polished obsidian is what is used for the mirrors in his scenario's two mysterious chambers. It's a solid use of an ingredient, but not an especially inspired one.

Tinner's metaphoric glass mountain creates challenges and obstacles for the PCs as they navigate the alchemist's lab, from the glass caltrops, to the nauseating odor, to Glassmountain's spellstitched skeleton. It's also likely that the PCs will search through the remains for the potion that the mayor wants, exposing them to more dangerous effects. I think the advantage here goes to Tinner.

Speaking of the mayor, we've got two distinctly different characters. Once is a good-hearted man who has to get passed-out drunk in order to save the innocent townspeople from his wrath and who is desperately seeking a cure for his affliction. The other is a cold-blooded, duplicitous agent of chaos who likes killing off townspeople. Tinner's use of the ingredient imposes a time-limit of sorts on the characters, while el-remmen's use establishes more of an open-ended threat to the PCs. I'm going to say that el-remmen's edges Tinner's out slightly, if only because he's potentially more interactive. After all, I can easily see the PCs squaring off against him once they figure out what's going on.

This leaves us with temperance, and I think here, Tinner's use is superior. While the temperance (or intemperance) of Van Cleef isn't something the PCs are likely to interact with directly, it is something that can provide clues to what's going on. El-remmen's on the other hand, definitely feels tacked on at the end: "Oh crap, I didn't use temperance! I'll just put it here."

So, is it obvious from that examination who won? I didn't think so. Let's examine the playability of each scenario.

El-remmen provides us with some serviceable hooks. I like the hook involving the merchant the best, since it could set up some nice investigative work on the part of the PCs prior to embarking on the meat of the adventure.

Tinner provides us with a couple of standard hooks, but also with some fairly inventive ones. The chase involving the transformed mayor through the forest is remarkably cinematic, and would certainly pique my interest as a player. The included option for a power-hungry, evil party is a nice touch, though the mayor would certainly need an escape plan after double-crossing the characters.

The NPCs in both entries are detailed well enough for a creative DM to run them, though I think Tinner develops his mayor's personality better then el-remmen does. Van Cleef is a man in trouble who's trying to do the right thing. Lont, on the other hand, is someone who simply seeks to spread chaos. It might be my bias, but I find the humanizing element of Van Cleef easier to relate to, and therefore, more playable.

With regard to the actual adventure, both entries rely heavily on the tendency of PCs to snoop around. This is truer of el-remmen's entry than Tinner's though. The main conflict of el-remmen's adventure is the Chamber of Opposition. I could see a group getting to the cave, narrowly defeating the molten otyugh, and then calling it a night. I couldn't see my group doing that, but nevertheless, if a party were to go that route, they'd miss out on the most interesting part of scenario.

Tinner, on the other hand, has designed his adventure so that the PCs have to snoop in order to be successful. If they take the direct route, they miss out on the side encounter involving the otyugh, but that's really all. He gives the potential DM room to expand and scale the adventure (just add more keys), but keeps the thrust of the adventure squarely within sight.

This leads to the issue of scope. Tinner's adventure is tightly focused, more so than I'm used to seeing in this contest. He focuses on the alchemist's lab, and everything outside of that is ultimately either part of the hook or part of the resolution. It's a site-based adventure; a vividly realized site, but still simply a site.

El-remmen's on the other hand, is wide open, with plenty of room for a creative DM to improvise. He's delivered an immersive situation, with a chaotic antagonist, political strife, and evil clones running around. But yet, what has been detailed simply doesn't grab me the way Tinner's adventure does. It's too purposeless; there's no good reason for me to care about the inhabitants of the town other than the generic "adventurer's duty;" there's no pathos.

I guess that's what tips my decision in favor of 



Spoiler



the newcomer - his adventure gives me a reason to care, and promises an entertaining journey. El-remmen promises a deep and sophisticated journey, but just can't quite convince me to take it. Tinner


 advances to Round 2.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jun 3, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> *Match 5: Nonamazing vs. howandwhy99*
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> ...





*THE MITHRAL LEGION*
A side-quest for midlevel characters or 
A paladin quest for a holy weapon

“What plain is not enriched with Latin blood, to bear witness with its graves to our unholy strife.... What pool or stream has failed to taste dismal war! What sea has Italian slaughter not discolored! What coast knows not our blood!” 
Horace - The odes and epodes of Horace

*Discovery*

The PCs find a beautiful mithral spear amongst a long, hidden treasure horde. There are engravings of some plant (rosemary) entwined around the spear. It registers as magical (+1), holy (but tainted, so nonfunctional), and cursed (The spear provides any target with an additional 50% miss chance). At some point after testing it, the PCs will discover a reluctant ghost also haunts the spear. While not malicious the ghost is rather prideful and will critique the characters’ performances when they are both practicing and in battle. If attacked, the ghost vacillates between attacking in self-defense and remaining ethereal and out of sight. If destroyed, the ghost will “rejuvenate” per the standard rules. The spear itself is what it haunts, so the ghost will return until it is discarded or ultimately destroyed.

However, destroying the spirit should be difficult for midlevel adventurers (see statistics below) and it is far easier to simply talk to instead. However, getting answers out of the ghost is difficult. But it is also the crux of the first half of the adventure. The ghost appears as an ancient warrior dressed in Romanesque, silvery, glistening armor. An ancient tongue accents his voice. (Its known languages may not even be one the PCs’ can recognize, so a spell might be in order). He speaks in commands more often than not and is hesitant to provide information about itself. Also, he will attempt to hide when around strangers or crowds, so any questioning will need to be done in private. To solve the puzzle of the spear the PCs need to uncover the truth of why the ghost haunts it. The great challenge comes in convincing this ancient general, who has been doomed to a state of perpetual indecision by his God, to talk and even act.

*Investigation*

Getting news from the ghost is a slow and halting experience, but as he divulges more and more clues to his origin the players should be able to follow the leads through other means. Out of frustration they are likely to hire an expert. So having a local sage on hand would be wise. The best-informed sages will be Elven given the ghost’s actual background. As the PCs search around word will spread. And those knowledgeable about the spear will seek out its wielder. While characters may learn more answers as the center of attention of both treasure seekers and lore masters, they will also be under greater threat. That reason being, the ghost is none other than Cordis Fidelis, the Mithral Warrior, General of the Mithral Legion, and hero of ancient times. If and when it is discovered he still lives, those who seek the Treasure of the City of Messalina will go to nearly any length to speak to him.

This portion of the adventure rests mainly on the decisions and resources of the PCs in society as well as the make up of the world the DM is running. The consequences of the characters’ actions can lead to aid, interference, or even bloody conflict. It depends upon how difficult your game world is and the level challenge you wish to present the players. A good way to manage this is in the order and degree by which you dispense the legend of Cordis Fidelis and the City of Messalina. Learning of the desirability of the spear early could save the PCs some time and trouble. It is also possible that the full legend will not be known until the end of the adventure. It depends on what they can learn, whom they can trust, and how much they can cajole the ghost.

*Legend*

One secret, unknown to many historians is Cordis is actually a ½ Elf of noble lineage. Being raised in human lands he gave up his Elven heritage, but was gifted with a suit of armor and a spear (both of mithral) in return for his permanent abdication. Fashioned in the human manner of the day, (lorica segmentata armor and a pilum spear) they were both stronger and lighter than the typical bronze worn in during his Age hundreds of years ago. With this added advantage, Cordis quickly became known as a fearless warrior in battle and devoted his life to his homeland’s army. Rising through the ranks with great success, he was given the command of an army of legionnaires. Victories followed as his men were inspired by Cordis’s courage, pride, and fearlessness in battle. Recognizing his troop’s loyalty, Cordis entitled himself “the Constant”, took the Rosemary sprig (for fidelity) as his sigil, and made sure to fight every battle at its front. The army he led came to be known as The Mithral Legion, as the glistening, silvered general rallied the troops to his side. By age forty, Cordis Fidelis had become the most powerful commander of his time.

On the fields surrounding the city of Messalina, he seeded the ground with rosemary as his troops besieged the citizens inside. It was rumored Messalina had discovered a vast, ancient treasure in the ruins beneath it. Cordis had come to claim the fortune on behalf his homeland. But as he stood before the city gates its leader called out a challenge to him. Messalina had an old tradition that any who wished to lead it must face a trial known only as “The Horror”. The current leader offered Cordis a chance to take the city without resistance, if only he would face the trial alone. With his men looking on, Cordis wavered. He knew of the rumors of the trial. Many strong men had failed, while those of weak, but learned had passed. He believed his mithral armor and weapon could not protect him. Yet neither would he show his fear to his soldiers. Time passed as he paused, undecided on what to do. The grumblings of his men grew. Some turned away in disgust, as Cordis stared on more unsure of himself minute after minute. In response, the city’s leader placed a crown of rosemary upon his head as Cordis often did and mocked the general in front of the city and its besiegers.

The will of the Mithral Legion broke and the city’s defenders took initiative. Cordis’s troops were also now unsure of themselves. The legionnaires were beaten back from the walls as none would work together in formation. A bloody brawl took place before Cordis’s eyes. No order he gave was followed. And no combatant would face him. His army was on its heels and both city and surrounding fields were destroyed in the ensuing violence. Unharmed, Cordis surveyed the field of the dead left after the long battle. Seeing only ruin Cordis had a vision of his patron God, Mars. It was then he was cursed to live out the rest of his life in debilitating indecision. Envisioning total defeat, Cordis fell upon his own spear stabbing himself through the heart. But Mars did not forgive so easily. Now the once great leader haunts his weapon until he can make amends for his failure.

*Journey*

As the PCs learn the legend of the ghost, they may wish to either aid him or use him to find the City of Messalina. Cordis’s fall in battle was the last mention of its place in history. Its location is now lost to the ages. But many scholars still believe the treasure lies within. And many have long sought for it. The ghost of Cordis can and will take the PCs to the city, but must be convinced of the necessity of such a journey. Just as the curse on his spear, Cordis stuck between acting and not acting. One way the PCs might convince him is to appeal to his sense of duty. He is still loyal to the memory of his soldiers. Also, if a paladin is in the group, he may see some value in returning to cleanse the spear. Finding a cleric to Mars should be unusual, but if one is located (or is actually a PC) any attempt to remove the curse outside Messalina will not work. 

The route Cordis leads the PCs on can be one of your own choosing. The destination will need to be placed in a remote section of your campaign world. Messalina is now no longer recognizable as a city. It has become a mist enshrouded plain of broken swords and bones. Travel into it is thought impossible by locals as many undead roam the land freely day and night. On the field where the cityfolk and the Mithral Legion perished, both now haunt its barren earth. Nothing but dust and wind grows upon it with the city’s tumbled stones at its center. If the PCs enter, they will undoubtedly be set upon by various forms of undead. This crossing of the fields should be difficult, but you may wish to make it possible. The one sure-fire method is (again) convincing Cordis to lead the way (by manifesting). The undead of the field will recognize him and turn their backs to him as they did in battle. None will face the ghost or engage the PCs, if he leads them through. 

*Decision*

The city of Messalina is now toppled, but there might yet be a treasure inside. Let the PCs search for the treasure, but don’t allow Cordis to help them (by manifesting) unless somehow duped. The one area easily found in the city is the entrance to the cavern of “the Horror”. A ray of light will shine upon it during the day and the mist will back away whenever the mithral spear is brought near. Cordis is still fearful of the place even now and evidence of this will crack through the paladin’s normally stoic exterior. If the PC’s enter the cave, they find only the remains of a few animal bones scattered in the plant growth within. Beyond are broken down kennels for the creatures and a hole above open to the sky for sunlight. Knowledge (Nature) or similar checks will reveal the skeletons are of Krenshars, a beast which has the ability to scare those weak of will, but not formidable foes in their own right. 

If Cordis has been convinced to face his fears, (or the PCs move the skeletal remains), ghosts of the creatures will arise and attack. The challenge should be appropriate to the party’s level. Two or three advanced ghost-krenshars should suffice. The real challenge is convincing the frightened Cordis Fidelis to face his fears and attack undead beasts. As he is also an ethereal being, Cordis should be able to help enormously. But it should be PCs words, if not also their actions that help win the day. 

*Redemption*

If Cordis makes a decision and destroys the (at least one) krenshar, the beasts will not return. However, the Cordis still needs to prove himself to Mars. If the PCs have not discovered it already, the fragrant plants on the cavern floor are rosemary; the only patch which took seed after the battle so long ago. Cordis will manifest and braid a crown from them, if the PCs do not do so for him. He won’t crown himself however. (Again, he will ask the PCs, if they do not volunteer). Then proudly walking out of the cave to the surrounding fields, Cordis will look out as the shrouded mist lifts. The undead armies will greet him and both he and they will fade away forever released from their bonds to spear and land. An unusually red sun (or moon) with the visage of Mars can be seen for those who are observant.

The feeling should be one of redemption and ancient passings as the PCs get to watch a solemn ceremony they were able to bring about. The Spear of Cordis Fidelis will no longer be cursed and gain an additional ability to True Strike 1/day. It now counts as a holy weapon for paladins as well. 

The fields surrounding the ruined city will sprout grass and rosemary when the next Spring comes. What the PCs have really gained, however, is a head start on searching ruined Messalina for its rumored treasure. If word has gotten out, a horde of explorers should be showing up in their wake. J




Cordis Fidelis (ex)Paladin of Mars 3, Fighter 6 (ghost); CR: 14(13)Krenshars w/ ghost template; CR: 6+ (can be advanced)
1000’s of undead, skeletons, ghouls, wraiths, etc. CR: per individual creature
​
*Mithril Spear* – The haunted spear of Cordis Fidelis which was crafted by the Elves and rediscovered by the PCs. Its mithril nature during the Bronze age made it a powerful weapon.
*Rosemary* – The sigil of Cordis as well as both his crowning and shaming.
*Undead General* – Cordis Fidelis, leader of the Mithral Legion; now a ghost who now haunts his old weapon.
*Krenshar* – Ghosts, these were the old protectors in “the Horror” of Messalina
*Killing Fields* – The fields surrounding Messalina. They are both the graves from the mass killing upon them and the tie for the undead which kill anything upon them. 
*Indecision* – Cordis Fidelis’s great flaw and punishment. And what the players must attempt to overcome.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 3, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> I guess that's what tips my decision in favor of...




You might want to "expand the scope" of what you've chosen to tag as a spoiler. 

Congrats to the first winner!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 3, 2005)

hmm that judgement gave me a lot to think about - would any one mind if I made a few edits to my entry ?   
Sigh. 

well 2 more judgements to go before mine.  

Has anyone ever run a Iron DM adventure? 
why not? (this may need a seperate thread.)


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 3, 2005)

*Round one, Match 5: nonamazing versus howandwhy99*

Fearful Harvest
A prelude to the Siege of Karrlakton

A Horrifying Eberron Adventure for low level (3rd - 5th) characters​
	What is good?  And what is evil?  In a perfect world, there would be a clear line between the two.  But this world is far from perfect, and in the service of a higher ideal, a good man may do very dark things.  In "Fearful Harvest", the player characters come to the aid of a secretive general who seeks to gain control of a potent necromantic weapon--and to use it to protect thousands of innocent civilians.  Is it right to use such a power, even with the best of intentions?  The characters will have to face fear itself in order to answer that question, and what they decide will determine the fate of an entire nation.

*Adventure Background*

	In the final years of the Last War, the proud nation of Cyre was besieged on all sides.  Karrnath, Thrane, and Breland constantly clashed with Cyre (and one another), tearing the once-peaceful heart of Galifar into a bloody battleground.
	Near the end of the war, Cyre managed to negotiate a tenuous cease-fire treaty with their northern neighbor, Karrnath.  Karrnath's military was in poor shape, and the Karrnathi leaders were eager to secure their borders in order to recover their strength.  After the treaty was signed, Cyre pulled their troops away from the disputed territories in the north to reinforce their devastated southwestern borders.
	This is when things took a turn for the worse.  An ambitious young Karrnathi commander, L---, learned of Cyre's reduced defenses in the north and saw the opportunity to sieze a long-contested and strategically valuable piece of land: the northernmost peninsula of Cyre.  From that easily defensible location, Karrnath would be able to launch attacks into Aundair, Thrane, and Cyre itself.  L--- saw it as a weakened Karrnath's only chance to turn the war around.
	The Karrnathi War Council would never have agreed to L---'s idea--the security that the cease-fire treaty gave to Karrnath was too valuable to risk.  But L--- didn't see things quite the same way.  He made plans in secret to gather a small army of highly trained men with which to attack Cyre--without the knowledge or approval of the War Council.  He would break the treaty himself, and to hell with the ineffective generals on the Council!
	The attack went perfectly.  L--- made his way across the river and siezed the peninsula without a single man lost.  L--- was surprised and pleased to encounter so little resistance.  He immediately set his men to fortifying the wide open plains of the middle peninsula.  A few hours later, however, scouts informed L--- that a vast horde of refugees were heading straight for them, fleeing a sudden and terrible destruction.  A destruction that, in fact, seemed to be spreading all too quickly: a terrible grey cloud swallowing the land whole.
	L--- found himself at a loss.  Unsure what else to do, he decided to wait and watch, to see for himself what this 'destruction' might be.  This proved to be a fatal mistake.  The destruction that reduced all of Cyre to a wasteland swept down over the tiny Karrnathi army, bringing with it a terrible bleak fear that siezed the hearts of L---'s men.  Most of the soldiers died instantly, paralyzed by terror, and the rest died slowly, poisoned by the tainted magic the clouds brought.  Only L--- himself somehow  managed to slip back across the river.  Cyre was gone, and in its place lay the endless gloom of the Mournland.


*Adventure Synopsis*

	It is a little more than two years after the destruction of Cyre, and the player characters are contacted by L---, now a general in the Karrnathi army, who asks them to act as his escorts.  He intends to travel into the Mournland and he needs the help of some skilled mercenaries, although he is evasive as to exactly why.  He insists that time is of the essence.  The characters cross the dangerous Cyre River and make their way into the northern peninsula, where they find an open plain filled with corpses and radiating a deep and horrible fear.  The characters must confront a lingering terror strong enough to kill, and in doing so, discover General L---'s darkest secret--and their only hope.

*Adventure Hooks*

	At this point in their careers, the characters probably have made a minor reputation for themselves as a competant group of mercenaries and/or explorers.  This is exactly what L--- is looking for, and the most direct way to get the characters involved is to simply have L--- send them a messenger asking for their services.  He's willing to reward them in one of three ways for their help: he will grant them a letter of credit worth 2,500 gp (up to +1,000 more with a DC 20 diplomacy check), he will agree to act on their behalf in any one matter involving Karrnath politics (effectively granting the characters some measure of influence with the Karrnath government),  or he will give them a uniquely crafted Karrnathi Skeleton or Zombie to act as their servant (or both, with a DC 25 diplomacy check).

	Some players, however, may balk at such a ordinary, cliched hook.  Here are a couple of other, slightly more unusual options to accomodate different tastes.  The adventure is written with the assuption that the players choose the default hook, but the DM should find things easy enough to adjust (a few suggestions are sprinkled throughout the adventure).

	1. Flamewind, the mysterious gynosphinx Oracle who currently lives in Morgrave University, calls the characters to her and gives them the following cryptic prophecy: "Driven by a fallen Lord of the Deep, the Blades will cross the River of Tears and tear apart the city of Despair, unless the  shamed General can master the fear born of his secret defeat."  The prophecy seems to make little sense, until one of the university's scholars suggests that the City of Despair might be Karrlakton, located on the border of Karrnath, right across the river from the Mournland.  Once in Karrlakton, information that the characters gather lead them to General L---, who they find just as he is preparing to enter the Mournland.  The characters will have to follow him in order to find out what is happening.
	2. The characters are asked by a representative of House Cannith to enter the Mournland and recover what they can from a secret Cannith laboratory.  Once in the Mournland, the characters encounter a wounded General L---, who pleads for their help.  Even if they don't want to help him, however, they still find themselves caught up in the action, as the krenshar who live in the area (see below) choose that moment to attack.

*Notes on Running this Adventure*

	There are a few plot twists in this story, so it is highly suggested that the DM carefully read through the entire adventure before running it, paying particular attention to the main NPCs (General L--- and Sir C---).  In the descriptions of both of these major characters DMs will find information that  expands the backstory of the adventure and helps to clarify the plot.
	The other important thing for a DM to keep in mind is the effect of pacing on the structure of the adventure.  The players should continually feel as though they are pressed for time, especially during the later half of the story, when they are affected by the lingering fear.  When it looks as though the players are taking their time to make a decision about what to do next, interrupt them, either with General L---'s impatience or a minor random encounter.
	In particular, try to keep the pace of combat quick and frantic, especially any fights that take place in the Mournland or while any of the players are affected by the _lingering fear_.  Any player who takes too long to decide what to do in a given round should lose their action, as their character stands paralyzed with indecision and fear.  Careful use of pacing will drive the adventure toward its climax, and help the players feel an echo of the fear their characters are experiencing.

*Scene One: A meeting in Karrlakton*

	Karrlakton is a large, gloomy city located on the southern border of Karrnath.  General L---'s mansion is near the center of the city, in a particularly grey district that also contains the city's main govermental buildings and other important structures.  General L---'s messenger insists that the characters visit as quickly as possible, which leaves little time for sightseeing.
	The General warmly recieves the characters in his front parlor, a cold stone room gloomily decorated with maroon tapestries and old dark wooden furniture.  He refuses to sit, instead pacing urgently around the room as he speaks rapidly:  "Well--damn fine of you to come so quickly.  Men after my own heart, I'd say.  I've never believed in hesitating for anything--He who hesitates is lost, I've often said, don't you know.  I'll assume you've gotten yourselves in order, eh?  Don't worry about supplies, we're all well set, I've spent a week preparing."  He pauses only to look briefly out the window.  "And what are we doing sitting around talking, then?  My ship and crew are waiting for us outside the city, we've packed, we're no doubt ready to go, and all that remains is a drink of wine to fortify us for the journey!"  As he speaks, a rather fragile skeleton, dressed as a servant in somber greys, moves around the room passing out wineglasses.  The skeleton then passes a dust-covered bottle of wine to the general, who grimaces.  "Damned if I didn't ask for a red wine, not a white!"  He then turns to the characters as he pours their wine.  "These undead are quite excellent for following orders, don't you know, but they're a fair spot of useless when it comes to finer details.  Which is, of course, why I'm having you fellows come along with me."  General L--- then gulps down his wine, slams the empty glass down on the table, and heads for the door, clearly expecting the characters to follow him.

Major NPC: General L---  (Aristocrat 2/Warrior 2)  The General is more than likely one of the most unusual people the characters will have ever met.  He is a true man of action--he stays on the move constantly, only stoping to sleep, and even then not for very long.  He will not stop to answer questions ("We can talk while we travel, eh?") and he can't abide hesitation.  His catch phrase is "He who hesitates is lost!" and if the character spend any amount of time with him, they will be sure to hear those five words quite a lot.
	L--- blames himself for the deaths of his men, and he never confessed to the War Council about his ill-fated invasion of the Cyran peninsula.  The soldiers under his command were assumed to have deserted, something that had become all too common during the last few years of the war.  After Cyre was destroyed, the war finally came to an end, but L--- remains tormented by his secret shame.  He believes that because he hesitated, his men were lost,  and so he has sworn to never hesitate again, to never be stopped by indecision.  When confronted by a choice of any sort, he will always immediately take the quickest option.
	L--- refused to accept more men under his control, for fear of causing more pointless deaths.  These days, he commands a large portion of Karrnath's undead forces.  L--- feels comfortable commanding the undead--they, unlike living soliders, are completely expendable.  His main motivation in asking the characters for help is that he's come up against something his undead minions can't handle: the harvesting of the Black Rosemary (see Scenes Four and Five for more details, and for information on how L--- learned about the necromantic herb).​
	The General doesn't seem to stop for anything.  He'll discuss the characters rewards as they walk, as well as fill them in on the details of the mission.  He tells them that he intends to cross into the Mournlands to recover "a valuable item".  He refuses to say what the item is, except that it is very important to him and to the defense of Karrlakton.  He is desperate to get in and out of the Mournlands as quickly as possible, and insistant that the journey must take place right away, or "it will be too late!"
	General L--- tells the characters as little as possible about his past and nothing at all about his shameful failed invasion of Cyre.  He will casually mention that he remembers Cyre "how it used to be", and if pressed, will say that he needs living mercanaries for his mission because his undead servants have tried before and failed.  Characters should be easily able to note that the General is hiding things from them with a simple Sense Motive check (DC 15), but on the whole, it seems that L--- is sincere about his desire to protect Karrlakton, and that he genuinely believes this mission will help achieve that goal.
	L--- rushes the characters quickly out of the city and to a heavy black sailing ship crewed by Karrnathi skeletons.  Across the river, the characters can make out the thick, forbidding grey wall of mist that marks the edge of the Mournland.

*Scene Two: Crossing the River of Tears*

	The stretch of river between Karrnath and the Mournland is dangerous one.  Strange winds blow out of the Mournland, making the river rough and turbulent.  Luckily, the General's ship is heavy enough to remain stable in the fast-moving waters.  L--- plans to sail upriver for quite a distance before crossing over into the Mournland, which means that this leg of the journey will take several hours.  L--- paces anxiously across the deck, constantly checking and rechecking the sails, the rigging, and his supplies.  Surprisingly, L--- has piled stacks and stacks of various books all across the ship.  If asked, L--- seems slightly embarassed and mumbles, "...well, I didn't know what else to use..." before refusing to say anything further.
	As the ship inches closer to the Mournland, there is a subtle sense of tension in the air, and a feeling of dread settles over the characters.  DMs wishing to extend the length of the adventure may add a couple of minor encounters at this point.  I suggest either an attack by venomous river serpents (use the stats for a Huge Viper Snake, page 280 in the MM) or a freak storm that causes the sailing to become more difficult than the General's simple-minded undead can handle (forcing the characters to take control of the ship and steer it to safety).

*Scene Three: The Plains of Shame*

	As the ship hits land, the characters find themselves engulfed by impenetrable grey mist.  For several chilling moments, all sound is muffled, and all vision is cut off completely.  The characters can faintly hear L--- shouting for them to follow him as he leaps out of the boat.
	The transition into the Mournland seems to take forever.  Finally, the characters emerge into a dark, blasted plain.  There used to be grass here, but it has long since died off, turning this once-verdant field into a literal desert.  It is very dark here, but L--- has a decent lantern, and seems to know where he is going.  The characters have little choice but to follow him.
	The feeling of dread that had been plaguing the characters earlier grows even stronger.  There is a taint of fear all across this plain: characters suffer a -4 penalty to all their saves versus fear as long as they remain in the vicinity.  In addition, any character that becomes frightened at any point finds that the fear stays with them.  After the duration of the fear effect would normally wear off, the character may make a second saving throw at the same difficulty (the -4 circumstance penalty remains).  If they fail this second saving throw, they become shaken (-2 penalty to all attacks, saves, and checks) until they leave the Mournland entirely.  As their heart rate increases and their bodies fill with tension, shaken characters take 1d6 subdual damage every hour, reflecting the stress that their fear-wracked bodies suffer.  This is known as the _lingering fear_.  Characters who contract lingering fear may eventually fall unconcious due to subdual damage.  If not helped, such characters will never wake up--they will suffer horrible nightmares until they die in their sleep.
	After about an hour of marching, the characters come across a disturbing field of corpses.  Perfectly preserved, these Karrnathi soldiers bear no wounds, only twisted expressions of terror.  General L--- is quiet and subdued.  He seems extremely bothered by the corpses ("Their horrible staring eyes!  Like they're condemming me...") but is very reluctant to speak of it, insisting that time is ever more important.  Unwilling to stop for even a moment, L--- indicates a crumbling tower at the edge of the battlefield, and urges the characters onward.
	But before the group can reach the tower, a odd cat-like beast blocks their way.  This is a Krenshar, mutated by the strange powers of the Mournland, given an unnaturally thick hide and an uncanny knack for causing fear.  The monster uses its augmented scare ability to begin driving the characters away, but surprisingly, does not follow them.  The Krenshar's lair is currently full of food (see the next scene) so this monster is not currently hunting.  Rather, it seeks to drive away what it sees as a potential threat to its young.

	-- I suggest advancing the Krenshar to about 5 HD, making it a Large creature.  DMs can adjust as needed, perhaps adding more HD or even a second Krenshar, but two things should remain the same: the Krenshar should have the Ability Focus feat, making the DC of their scare effect a 15; and the Krenshar should also be given damage reduction 10/mithril as an effect of the Mournland's mutation.  In short, the Krenshar shouldn't be much of a direct threat to the characters, but instead represent an obstacle that is almost impossible to get around (because of the scare effect that drives characters away and the damage reduction that makes it difficult to hurt).

*Scene Four: The Fallen*

	Driven away from the Krenshar and the tower, the characters stumble across a pair of simple tents.  General L--- becomes even more nervous once he sees the tents, and literally panics as one of them moves slightly.  A lean half-elf, dressed in the uniform of a Karrnathi captain, emerges carefully, clutching a glowing silvery spear.  "Betrayer!"  the half-elf screams, his eyes narrowing in anger as he spots General L---.  "Dishonorable monster!  You broke the treaty!  All of those soldiers," he points toward the field of preserved corpses, "are dead because of your warmongering ambition!"  The half-elf then begins to furiously attack L---, who seems too terrified to even protect himself.

Major NPC: Sir C--- (Half-Elf Paladin, 3rd level)  Sir C--- is normally a kind, generous man, patient and understanding.  He has spent the last week in the Mournland, however, and been forced to see things no man should have to bear.  Although he has been kept safe from the lingering fear--largely because of the spear's power--he has nevertheless been slowly sliding into insanity.
	General L--- hired Sir C---, and his men, to recover the corpses of the soldiers that L--- left behind, although the General did not tell C--- exactly how those bodies came to be there.  Sir C--- led a group of seventeen warriors into the Mournland--fifteen were killed by the Krenshar.  One soldier escaped, taking the only boat and leaving Sir C--- stranded.
	The first few days were bad, but tolerable.  As long as Sir C--- held onto his spear, the _lingering fear_ couldn't effect him.  But after the third day, the ghosts came.  Hour after hour, Sir C--- has been haunted by the specters of General L---'s men--bitter, angry ghosts, tormented by the taint of the Mournland, many of whom loudly blamed L--- for their deaths.  Sir C---, in his broken state, has come to believe that it is his destiny to avenge the dead.​
	The characters may leap to the General's defence, or they may do nothing.  Whatever happens, there are only two eventual outcomes: either the characters defeat Sir C---, or Sir C--- defeats the general.
	If C--- defeats the general, he has a change of heart just before striking the killing blow.  As C--- stands over the general, his spear raised to strike, he hesitates.  "What am I doing?  Am I truly about to murder an unarmed, defenseless foe?  Have I allowed myself to sink to his level of dishonor?"  Shaking, C--- throws his glowing spear to the ground and runs off into the darkness.
	If the characters defeat C--- but leave him alive, he seems to regain his senses slightly.  He offers them the spear, knowing that it could be their only chance against the Krenshar.  General agrees to take Sir C--- back to the mainland to be healed, but only after the Krenshar have been dealt with.  If the characters kill Sir C---, then the spear is their's to take, and L--- is saddenned but grateful.

  	No matter what happens, the time has finally come for L--- to explain himself.  Still in a state of near panic, L--- haltlingly confesses to his violation of the cease-fire treaty two years ago.  He explains that he had tried to send the undead to recover the fallen bodies of his men, but something about the strange magic that preserves the corpses of the field also interferes with the perception of the undead.  The skeletons and zombies that L--- sent grew confused and eventually wandered away.  So it became necessacary for L---, despite his misgivings, to send a team of living soldiers to do the job.
	The lone surviving soldier of Sir C---'s team returned to L--- with grim news.  But in the soldier's report, L--- saw a glimmer of hope.  For the soldier reported spotting growths of a stange grey herb that L--- recognized as Black Rosemary.  Although L--- was not a necromancer himself, he actually knew a great deal about the dark arts, believing that any good commander should strive to understand his soldiers, living or not.  He knew that Black Rosemary was an extremely rare ingrediant in a alchemical mixture that could give his unliving soldiers incredible defensive abilities.
	L--- began to make plans immediately upon hearing the survivor's report.  Black Rosemary was powerful--very powerful, and if he could get his hands on some, he could greatly strengthen Karrnath's army.  Perhaps he could finally make up for the tragedy he had caused.

	Now that the whole story is out in the open, the characters can decide whether or not they are willing to help L--- retrieve the Black Rosemary.  They may quickly discover that Sir C---'s spear will be invaluable in helping them deal with the Krenshar.

	-- The _commander's spear_ is a mithril _+1 holy longspear_.  All allies within 30 feet of the spear's wielder gain a +4 morale bonus on saves versus fear.  If the wielder is a paladin, the effect extends to 60 feet, and the morale bonus stacks with the bonus granted by the paladin's aura of courage.  Additionally, any character touching the spear is instantly cured of any fear effects that he may currently be suffering from, including the _lingering fear_.

*Scene Five: The Tower of Fear*

	With the commander's spear in their possession, the characters make their way back across the field of corpses to the crumbling tower they had spotted earlier.  Any characters still suffering from the effects of the lingering fear begin to have minor hallucinations: it seems to them as though the corpses are moaning and twitching in agony.
	The tower has become the lair of a small group of Krenshar--the characters had encounter the Krenshar mother earlier.  As they approach the tower for the second time, the entire pride attacks.  This should be the character's moment of triumph--with the commander's spear in hand, they have the power to defeat the Krenshars.

	-- For this encounter, I suggest using a pair of 5 HD Krenshar--a mated pair--and three 1 HD ones--the children.  The adults should have the damage reduction and Ability Focus, the children are just normal Krenshar (unless, of course, the DM feels like increasing the challenge of this final battle).

	After they finish with the Krenshar, the characters find thick clumps of a greyish herb growing all around the base of the tower.  Some of the herbs have small black spots on their leaves.  The plants generate a strong aura of fear.  Smart characters may realize that the fear that grips this entire area seems to be originating from these very plants.
	This is what L--- is looking for: the Black Rosemary.  But now that the characters have found it, and can feel the disturbing wrongness that radiates from the tainted herbs, will they allow L--- to make his harvest?  L--- claims that he plans to use the herbs to help protect Karrlakton, and he seems to be telling the truth?  It it worth the risk?  To complicate matters further, the tiny black spots are spreading more and more quickly.  If the herbs are not picked quickly, they will rapidly become useless.  As the players discuss what to do, constantly remind them of the spreading decay--they have only moments to make up their mind.

	If the characters agree to help L--- harvest the herbs, he is humbly grateful.  He helps the characters return the gathered herbs to the ship.  He spends the voyage back pressing the herbs between the pages of the books that he'd brought, in order to preserve them (sadly, the General isn't much of a botanist).
	If the characters decide not to help L---, he quickly grows furious with them, and then desperate.  He practically begs the characters to help him, telling them that this is his only way to make up for his prior disgrace.  If the characters still refuse, he walks away dejectedly, leaving the characters to find their own way out of the Mournland.

	-- To be continued in The Siege of Karrlakton, part one.

Ingredients:

Mithril Spear:  The spear given to the characters by the dying Karrnathi paladin, Sir C---.  The _commander's spear_ gives the characters a fighting chance against the Krenshar, both by bolstering their saving throws versus fear and giving them a weapon with the power to overcome the Krenshar's damage reduction.
Rosemary: The Black Rosemary is General L---'s goal, a an extremely rare with the power to enhance his undead soldiers.
Undead General:  General L---.  (I may have stretched the meaning of this ingredient.  I decided to make him a general that commands undead, rather than a general that is undead.  I thought that he was a more sympathetic character this way.)
Krenshar: The fear-inducing beasts who are the characters' major challenge/obstacle.
Killing Fields:  The battlefield on which General L---'s men were slaughtered, and where their perfectly preserved corpses still lie.  (I tried to give this one a double meaning: not only are these the fields on which men were killed, but because the nercomantic energy that causes the _lingering fear_ is tied to the location, these fields are killing the characters.)
Indecision: The thing that General L--- blames for his failure, and the thing which he hates the most.  Thematically represented in the adventure by the decision that the characters must make, the confusion generated by the _lingering fear_, and the punishments the characters regularly recieve from being indicisive.


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh man, I'm so nervous.  I keep looking back over my entry and seeing flaws.  I've totally got to get some sleep, but I don't know if I can--I'm so keyed up.

I liked your entry, howandwhy.  I think it's neat that we both decided to make the spear a holy weapon.


----------



## Warden (Jun 3, 2005)

*Peaceful Resolution*
A D&D Adventure for 3-4 Characters of Levels 4-6

For many adventurers, retirement is a foreign word.  Those that do not die by the sword or the spell find themselves in a continuous state of travel and heroism, unable to put aside their skills to settle in a comfortable life.  But there is an option.

The Eternal Keep is a demiplane within the Ethereal Plane offering just such a life: residents dish out large sums of gold and artefacts to live out the rest of their lives in this sanctuary away from violence, tempted by the possibilities of never having to look over their back or sleep with a dagger under their pillow.  As a demiplane, the Keep is able to rewrite the laws of reality to suit its guests – violence is strictly prohibited here and is almost impossible to accomplish.  Spells that would inflict damage cannot function and individuals lashing out with a punch, a stab, or a swing must use all of their internal energies to force out their rage.  In just such a place, the great swords master Jellan Forebaster retired.

Those who might not have heard of the infamous sword master may yet have heard of his blade, Graceful, an intelligent longsword that journeyed with Jellan over his thirty-odd years across the planes in search of treasure and glory.  When Jellan’s bones began to creak and his mind tired of the constant danger, he and Graceful agreed to settle down somewhere peaceful and made their way to the Eternal Keep.  Today, Jellan busies himself with reading the large collection of books in the Keep’s library, while Graceful hangs within the Armoury of the Past, a display of reflection for all those who now call the Keep home.

Gone, But Not Forgotten
The legend of Jellan Forebaster and his prized sword, Graceful, have not been forgotten by many who fell victim to their interventions.  While many outside of the appropriate circles have long hid the secret of the Eternal Keep, only those with sealed mouths can keep secrets.  A cleric of Grummish known only as Spite wants Graceful for himself and he knows exactly where to find it, thanks to a few well-spent bottles of wine and a drunken messenger with a penchant for ethereal travel and a taste for grape.  The trick for Spite now is taking the sword without arousing suspicion and causing Jellan to come out of retirement to retrieve his weapon and comrade.

Spite has a saying: “When in doubt, send a party of hapless adventurers.”

Spite hires a merchant to contact a band of recognized adventurers to travel to the Eternal Keep and deliver a present to Jellan Forebaster.  Positive that Jellan will return to his personal quarters to open the mysterious present and provide the adventurers with a tour of the Keep, as any good-aligned person would do, Spite will enter the Ethereal Plane and the Keep through an _ectoplasmic corset_, a magic item that recreates an ethereal version of himself.  After stealing Graceful, he will unleash a pair of rust monsters to destroy many of the artefacts within the Armoury, thereby leaving Jellan to assume his valuable sword was destroyed by the rust monsters.  For Spite, this is the perfect crime.

Scene 1: Setting the Bait
A local merchant approaches the PCs.  He has a package that needs delivering to a “unique place.”  He will pay them 500 gp in total to make the deliver to “a man named Jellan on a demiplane in the Ethereal,” but cannot tell them anything further about the place.  He hands them the package: it is a large tome called _The Equations of Neutrality_, a book on understanding the various alignments of the multiverse.  The merchant also gives the party a single violet and a piece of paper with a poem written on it, instructing them to read the poem aloud three times in a soft voice while holding the violet towards the sky for teleporting to the demiplane.

_The soothing wind, it touches me.
The calming waves brush over me.
A mother’s touch embraces me.
To all these things that I hold dear
A vow that steel shall ne’er steer
My humble need for wind, wave, and tear._​
If asked, the merchant simply explains that he was paid 2000 gp to obtain a copy of the book and have it delivered to Jellan by someone who wished to remain anonymous.  “He said this man would understand when he got it,” the merchant responds.  The merchant is willing to contract out the delivery to the PCs as none of his regular people has ever delivered to any place outside of their home world before.

Scene 2: Arriving at the Keep
The demiplane known as the Eternal Keep appears to be an ordinary, yet exceptionally beautiful hillside set under a perfect blue sky.  Arriving into the Keep through the recital of the poem is as peaceful as the setting itself – each PC’s vision clouds over and they suddenly find themselves standing in a field of violets, as described below.

_The sight lay before you takes your breath away.  A white-blue sky rises beyond a tall, lean stone keep, where a soothing breeze whistles out to pass gently over your face.  Around your feet are hundreds upon thousands of violets, much like the one you hold in your hand, waving back and forth in unison to the summer wind that covers the landscape.  There are no other sights in the distance, as the field looks to stretch for miles and miles undisturbed.

The poem has been altered and reads the following message: “Welcome, visitors.  Please make your entry to the main doors of the Keep and take care to respect the wishes of our guests.  The courtesy of checking your weapons with your host is greatly appreciated.  Peace is with you.”_

*The Eternal Keep Demiplane*
The demiplane of the Eternal Keep has the following traits.
-	Normal gravity
-	Alterable morphic
-	Strongly neutral-aligned: All characters are welcome within the Keep so long as they do not commit violence, suffering the standard penalties for having an opposing alignment (both types) on a strongly-aligned plane (-2 penalty on all Intelligence- and Wisdom-based checks and a –4 penalty on all Charisma-based checks).  In addition, all characters attempting to commit any type of violent act (commonly described as one that will result in any type of damage result) must make a Will save (DC 27) or else find them unable to complete the act.  This save throw must be repeated every round.
-	Mildly positive-dominant
-	Impeded magic: All spells causing damage (hit points, ability scores, etc.) cannot function and are considered lost as if the caster had failed a Concentration check.

When the PCs arrive at the front doors of the Keep, a bald-headed male human greets them, speaking in a courteous and relaxing voice.  He welcomes them to the Eternal Keep and asks how he can assist them.  When asked about Jellan Forebaster, the host ponders his thoughts for a moment and remembers seeing the retired sword master in the garden – he will gladly take them there after the PCs have relinquished their weapons.  Each PC’s gear is stored within a sealed iron box and given the only key for their safekeeping.  Should anyone wish to keep their weapons alongside, they are asked to wait within the Armoury of the Past while the rest of the party is taken to meet Jellan in the garden.  Should all of the character refuse to give up their weapons or choose to remain in the Armoury with anyone else that does, the host states that he will have Jellan meet them in the Armoury instead.

When Jellan Forebaster is introduced to the PCs, he is found to be a well-tanned, scarred, elderly man with a strangely pleasant disposition to him – he even wears a violet in his hair and will be Friendly with them at the start.  Should he meet any PCs with visible weapons or be asked questions regarding his past exploits, he will become grim and dissatisfied at his break with peace and speak to these individuals as little as possible.  In truth, the very presence of the PCs may be enough to disrupt him altogether and make him cold or elusive to deal with.  He is a man that he seen and dealt out death for a living and found himself weary of it.  While he is visibly old and battle-hearty, he feels like a young man again and will have a rise to his voice and a slight skip to his step when not reminded of his past.

As the PCs hand over the _Equations of Neutrality_ book to Jellan, he is very pleased and surprised, begging to know who would have sent him such a glorious gift.  If the PCs have been able to remain Friendly with Jellan, he will insist they stay for dinner as his guests and enjoy the luxuries of the Keep in appreciation for bringing this anonymous gift.  Otherwise, unless the PCs have made Jellan agitated to become Unfriendly or even Upset, he will at least offer to take them on a tour of the Keep.  As mentioned above, if anyone should ask about his past, he will bid them a good day and send them on their way.

Scene 3: Theft in Progress
From his temple on the Material Plane, Spite monitors the _Equations of Neutrality_ book through a scrying spell.  As soon as he sees it in the hands of Jellan, he activates his _ectoplasmic corset_ to create an ethereal version of himself in the Keep, as if he had cast _ethereal jaunt_.  Just as with anyone else, Spite must pass through the front doors, be greeted by the same host (to which he proclaims to be interested in retiring to the demiplane himself), and sneak his way towards the Armoury of the Past.  Once there, it will not take him long to discover Graceful, pry it from its glass case, and make a hasty retreat back to the Material Plane.

If any of the PCs should wait within the Armoury, they discover the ethereal form of Spite, a half-orc cleric wearing an eye patch over his right eye emanating through a greenish haze, enter the room and make towards Graceful, the intelligence longsword of Jellan Forebaster.  Using an amulet worn around his neck, the ethereal form of Spite summons a pair of rust monsters (which can be done since the act of summoning the rust monsters themselves is not considered violent).  Surrounded by nothing but armour, swords, and precious metal artefacts, the rust monsters go wild and disintegrate everything in their path.

The challenge to the PCs is to stop the rust monsters from destroying the valuables in the Armoury of the Past without resorting to violence, as doing so would probably become more difficult.  As rust monsters are neutral creatures seeking only food, the nature of the demiplane will not disrupt their actions (unless they should attempt to knock over items, but the reach of their antennae should make such an act unnecessary).  Spells such as _sleep, hold monster_, and others that do not involve violence are possible, if available, or the rust monsters can be lured out of the Armoury with a tempting “treat.”  Nothing in the PCs imaginations can be ruled out, but it will have to be done from a safe distance so that their own equipment will not be eaten.

The next challenge is to stop Spite from escaping the demiplane with the sword, Graceful.  While his body is ethereal (and able to interact normally within the Ethereal Plane), he cannot simply teleport this form back to the Material Plane with the sword in hand.  There is a portal on the demiplane used by some residents to return home to visit families and friends, which is exactly where Spite races toward.

Just 2000 feet north of the stone structure, a pair of curved oak trees rises out of the soil with two thick branches wrapped around each other to form an arch.  Passing through the arch while speaking the name of a home world will teleport the person to that location.  As soon as Spite’s ethereal form is able to exit the interior of the Keep, he will make a full sprint (moving at 120 feet per round) to the portal, reaching it just shy of 17 rounds.  Including the time that passes from when he steals Graceful and summons the rust monsters, he will have escaped in 20 rounds.

Spite, for obvious reasons, will want to put up a struggle and make his escape should he be chased, but will have just as much difficulty fighting back against a PC as they will to tackle him to the ground.  Just as with the rust monsters, the PCs must find a way to stop Spite from reaching the portal without using violence.

As soon as Jellan enters the Armoury after the commotion of the rust monsters is discovered, he will immediately look for Graceful.  If no one was able to witness Spite’s arrival in the Armoury and know that he is responsible for the theft, Jellan will likely assume that the rust monsters destroyed his precious sword and friend.  A Search check (DC 20) with the Track feat will reveal a slight trace of ectoplasmic residue, shaped like footprints, leading towards and away from Graceful’s glass case.

Concluding the Adventure
If the PCs were able to stop the rust monsters and prevent Spite from escaping with Graceful, Spite will cause his ethereal duplicate to dissolve and remove all chance of tracking him down to the Material Plane.  If Jellan should see the ethereal clone of Spite, however, he will recognize the cleric and inform the PCs of his identity.  The PCs should gain a 50% bonus to any XP gained from defeating the rust monsters and Spite without using violence.  As soon as a PC has to make a Will save attempt on an attack roll or attempts to cast a spell that is prohibited on the demiplane, they miss the XP bonus.

If the PCs were able to stop the rust monsters but not Spite, Graceful may be lost forever.  Once again, if Jellan is able to see the ethereal clone of Spite, he will be able to identify the perpetrator and assist the PCs in tracking him down.  Jellan would even be willing to step out of retirement and join the PCs in a quest to free his sword from captivity.  The PCs should still receive the XP bonus for the rust monsters if they were stopped without violence. 

If the PCs are unable to stop the rust monsters before they lay ruin to the entire Armoury, there will be almost 100,000 gp in rare weapons, shields, armour, and artefacts completely destroyed and never to be seen again.  They should hang their heads in shame.

List of Ingredients
Ectoplasmic corset: The name of the magic item, which Spite uses to enter the Eternal Keep and steal Graceful.
Violet: The flower used in the teleportation of the PCs to the Eternal Keep.  Also found spread across the landscape of the Keep and worn in Jellan’s hair.
Famous swordsman: Jellan Forebaster, who sought to retire from his days of battle and retreated to the Eternal Keep on the Ethereal Plane.
Ethereal keep: The demiplane, located on the Ethereal Plane, in which retired adventurers can live out the rest of their lives without war and death to finish them.
Pacifism: The Eternal Keep prohibits the use of violence, including attacks and spells, and promotes a terrain of peace and respect within its limited territory.


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 3, 2005)

Oof, knocked out in the first round!   

But congrats to Tinner, and for what it is worth, I, too, thought your entry was better. . .

I am rooting for you to make it all the way!


----------



## Tinner (Jun 3, 2005)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> Oof, knocked out in the first round!
> 
> But congrats to Tinner, and for what it is worth, I, too, thought your entry was better. . .
> 
> I am rooting for you to make it all the way!




Thanks for the kind words!
I was VERY nervous when I found out I was paired off against "The Founder" in Round One.
I'll do my best to merit your continued rooting.


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh, and after this defeat, I think I am going to go back to judging for a while. . .


----------



## reveal (Jun 3, 2005)

Congrats Tinner! 

Now it's my turn.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jun 3, 2005)

Congrats Tinner. 

Upset in the first round. This is turning out to be an exciting Iron DM. Anything can happen! I'm nervous and I'm not even participating.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 3, 2005)

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> I'm nervous and I'm not even participating.




Hell, I'm nervous, and I'm the judge!

I'm working on the second match judgment now. I hope to have it up sometime this afternoon.


----------



## WinnipegDragon (Jun 3, 2005)

And then match 3 will be just moments later...  right?   Right?

I joke, I joke...   I should probably not be bugging the judge


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 3, 2005)

WinnipegDragon said:
			
		

> And then match 3 will be just moments later...  right?   Right?
> 
> I joke, I joke...   I should probably not be bugging the judge




No, no.  Go.  Bug the judge.  You should do that some more.  Sounds like a great idea to me.

I, for my part, am being very very good and very very patient.


----------



## WinnipegDragon (Jun 3, 2005)

Stormborn said:
			
		

> No, no.  Go.  Bug the judge.  You should do that some more.  Sounds like a great idea to me.
> 
> I, for my part, am being very very good and very very patient.



 Ha!  The highly esteemed and very intelligent judge will see right through your rouse, you scoundrel!  

I, for one, would never think of attempting to fool his majesty with such simple tricks!


----------



## Mark (Jun 3, 2005)

*The Vainglorious Villainy of the Lecherous Lich* _(potential for mature themes)_

All across the kingdom, a “famous swordsman” known as Vothario has been victimizing females for decades.  Once a handsome young elf bard, he charmed his way across the kingdom and never spent a night alone.  The years grew long and the conquests piled higher until one day he met a drow sorceress.  Although he knew better than to risk sharing a bed with the nemesis of his race, Vothario’s vanity got the best of him.  He somehow believed that such a “trophy” would be worthy of a song so great he would become legendary among his people as a bard, an elf, and as a lover.  After the encounter, he spurned her just as he had spurned all of the others before but this one would have her revenge.  She cursed him with a vile affliction, a horrible disease that destroyed his looks and drove him mad.

This madness eventually convinced Vothario to take the dark path to becoming a lich.  Somehow he convinced himself that if could extend his existence beyond that of a normal elf, already a long life, he could one day reverse the process that had ruined him.  Naturally, this was a delusion but such was Vothario’s insanity and a lich he became.

Vothario now resides in Lalhalla, an ethereal keep, the former residence of a female wizard who fell victim to his overtures.  Lahalla occupies the same space as a ruined tower in the center of a large town on the prime material plane.  This ruined tower is believed by the locals to be haunted by the spirits of the dead and it is in a sense.  It is because of the perceived haunting that the ruins remain where they are and go largely undisturbed.

It is from this residence, when the moon is full, that Vothario uses his magical ectoplasm corset to travel between the ethereal plane and the prime material plane to find a new conquest.  His vanity and his madness do not allow him to force himself on his victims but he uses his magic to deceive them.  Unfortunately for his victims, Vothario is not easily forgotten as he almost always leaves a remembrance in the form of his disease behind.  Vothario chooses only the most attractive victims he can find and his search for them can take him anywhere in the kingdom.  He uses his _shadow walk_ spell and the shadows created by the full moon to accomplish his task in a single night.

*Preparation*

DMs should be careful to gear this adventure to the sensitivity level of their players.  Certain aspects can be glossed over, but in order to achieve the full effect, to draw the players fully into the adventure and instill a good degree of hatred and loathing for the antagonist, those same aspects can even be heightened.  Knowing your group of players is the key to determining just how far you can go with this scenario.

*The Layout*

The inside of Vothario’s ethereal keep, Lahalla, is covered in mirrors and portraits of him as a youth.  The interior of the keep has been enhanced by a _wish_ spell so that all of the mirrors shows the owner of the keep as a youth.  The layout of Lahalla is simple.  The entrance is through a shattered mirror within the ruined keep located on the prime material plane.  If one turns ethereal at the right moment, they appear to be walking through the mirror.  Once through the portal you are in a thirty by thirty foot foyer.  Either end of the far thirty foot wide wall are arched openings to stairways.  Each is ten foot wide, going upward, and curving toward one another to meet at a landing which is out of view until one is at the bottom of the steps on either side.  From the landing where they meet, a single stairway then leads up to Vothario’s sleeping chamber on the second floor and directly over the foyer.

*Mouthing Off*

If anyone other than Vothario crosses the foyer a _magic mouth_ is triggered:

_“Puzzles of Pacifism are my pride,
If you fail in your quest, you’ll wish you had died.”_

Vothario is not really a pacifist, he is a liar, but he does have a number of traps set to slow any approaching enemies.  If his traps slow down an enemy, it allows him time to cast some spells in advance of their arrival above.  The acoustics of the ethereal keep are such that any noise at all in the foyer travels up to the second floor.

*Carpet Crawlers*

Approaching within five feet of the left stairway triggers a _magic mouth_:

_“An entirety of effects that coruscate refulgently are not inevitably auriferous by nature.”_

This is a warning, after a fashion, but is also meant to entice some investigation.  It is a obfuscated way of saying, “All that glitters is not gold.”  There are twenty steps leading up and curving to the right before reaching a ten foot by ten foot landing shared with the symmetrical right stairway.  On both sides the carpet runner that covers the steps appears to be woven with fine golden threads.  On this side it is, in fact, a mimic.  Closer inspection might reveal that fact but it also has a good chance of making the investigator more vulnerable to a surprise attack (such as if they reach down and touch it to examine the threads closely).

The mimic is charmed by Vothario.  Vothario brings it back a meals from the prime material plane.  If intruders ignore or simply do not understand the warning, the mimic will allow a pair of potential victims to climb the stairs partially before exuding its sticky slime and thus surprising two enemies at once.

*Mimic:* CR 4; Large aberration (shapechanger); HD 7d8+21; hp 52; Init +1; Spd 10 ft.; AC 15 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +5 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 14; Base Atk +5; Grp +13; Atk Slam +9 melee (1d8+4); Full Atk 2 slams +9 melee (1d8+4); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA adhesive, crush; SQ darkvision 60 ft., immunity to acid, mimic shape; AL N; SV Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +6; Str 19, Dex 12, Con 17, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 10.
*Languages:* Common.
*Skills and Feats:* Climb +9, Disguise +13, Listen +8, Spot +8; Alertness, Lightning Reflexes, Weapon Focus (slam). (A mimic has a +8 racial bonus on Disguise checks.)
*Adhesive (Ex):* Exudes a thick slime that acts as a powerful adhesive, holding fast any creatures or items that touch it. An adhesive–covered mimic automatically grapples any creature it hits with its slam attack.  Opponents so grappled cannot get free while the mimic is alive without removing the adhesive. A weapon that strikes an adhesive–coated mimic is stuck fast unless the wielder succeeds on a DC 16 Reflex save. A successful DC 16 Strength check is needed to pry it off. Strong alcohol dissolves the adhesive, but it can grapple normally. It can dissolve its adhesive at will, the substance breaks down 5 rounds after the creature dies.
*Crush (Ex):* A mimic deals 1d8+4 points of damage with a successful grapple check.
*Mimic Shape (Ex):* Can assume the general shape of any object that fills roughly 150 cubic feet (5 feet by 5 feet by 6 feet). Cannot substantially alter its size.  Its body is hard and has a rough texture, no matter what appearance. Anyone who examines the mimic can detect the ruse with a successful Spot check opposed by the mimic’s Disguise check.
Advancement: 8–10 HD (Large); 11–21 HD (Huge)

*The Right to Remain Silent*

Approaching the right stairway triggers another _magic mouth_ to say the following.

“Watch your step, as they say,
The garden path is a moment away.”

This stairway appears identical, but symmetrical, to the stairway on the left.  If someone moves from the first step to the second, a _programmed image_ spell kicks in and creates images of two people identical to the person climbing the stairs.  The nearer of the two images is aligned and overlapping the actual person but perhaps not for long.  (If two people climb the stairs together, both will be duplicated by the images, but each only once.)   Just after the images appear a _teleport_ spell effect transport the stair climber(s) outside of the ethereal keep, to the mirror entrance.  The images, however, remain and continue to climb the stairs duplicating the original stair-climbing action of the actual climber(s).  As the images mount the subsequent steps, further duplicate images will take their places on the lower steps and follow the original images upward.  The effect creates a repeating loop of images, an army of duplicates, climbing the stairs in a confusing array.  If further attempts to climb the stairs are made by others, the same effect transpires even if that means that images of climbers appear to be overlapping.  The effect is meant to confuse intruders for as long as possible and give the inhabitants additional time to prepare for defense.  Undead do not trigger the effect.  A DC 25 Will check negates the teleporting effect.  Even if someone makes their saving throw to negate the teleporting effect, and returns to the bottom of the steps, their duplicating images will continue to climb the stairway.

*Lurking Above*

If anyone other than Vothario passes the threshold of the first step above the landing, that action triggers another _magic mouth_:

“You’re clearly no match for my wrath,
Now prepare to do some math.”

Again, a lie.  The second of Vothario’s charmed guardians is a rust monster.  It rests behind a tapestry in an alcove above the final stairway to the second floor.  Because of the mirrors, it can see anyone coming up the stairs.  It is not intelligent enough to be concerned with self-preservation.  It drops among the PCs when it sees its best chance to put itself in range of as much metal as it can.

*Rust monster:* CR 3; Medium aberration; HD 5d8+5; hp 27; Init +3; Spd 40 ft.; AC 18 (+3 Dex, +5 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 15; Base Atk +3; Grp +3; Atk Antennae touch +3 melee (rust); Full Atk Antennae touch +3 melee (rust) and bite –2 melee (1d3); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA rust; SQ darkvision, scent; AL (Always) N; SV Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +5; Str 10, Dex 17, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 8.
*Skills and Feats*: Listen +7, Spot +7; Alertness, Track.
*Rust (Ex):* A successful touch attack with its antennae causes the target metal to corrode, falling to pieces. Touch can destroy up to a 10–foot cube of metal instantly. Magic armor and weapons, and other magic items made of metal, must succeed on a DC 17 Reflex save or be dissolved. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +4 racial bonus. Metal weapons that deal damage to a rust monster corrode immediately. Wooden, stone, and other nonmetallic weapons are unaffected.

*With One Eye Open*

Vothario’s sleeping chamber is the height of opulence.  While the walls, and even the ceiling and floors, are all mirrored they are accented with fine tapestries, paintings, and statuary depicting Vothario in various flattering situations and poses.  In one painting he is being honored by throngs of followers, their own visages obscured in shadow.  On a tapestry Vothario is mounted and leading a charge toward certain victory, his steed stealing an admiring glance back at him.  The many bronze, brass, and ceramic likenesses show him to be physically in near perfect proportion.

(Vothario's statsw needs more work - MC)

*Vothario (Lich, elf male Brd17:* CR 19; Medium undead; HD 17d12; hp 102; Init +1; Spd 30 ft.; AC 16 (+1 Dex, +5 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 15; Base Atk +6; Grp +7; Atk Rapier +7 melee (1d6+1/18–20); Full Atk Rapier +7/+2 melee (1d6+1/18–20); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA fear aura, paralyzing touch, poison, spell-like abilities, spells, touch attack; SQ DR 15/bludgeoning and 15/magic, darkvision 120 ft., drow traits, immunity to cold, electricity, polymorph, and mindaffecting attacks, light blindness, SR 12, turn resistance +4; AL NE; SV Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +8 (+2 racial bonus on Will saves against spells and spell-like abilities.); Str 12, Dex 13, Con —, Int 18, Wis 12, Cha 22.
*Languages:* Common, Elven, and Undercommon.
*Skills and Feats:* Bluff +22, Concentration +19, Craft (any one) +20, Hide +8, Knowledge (arcana) +20, Listen +11, Move Silently +8, Profession (any one) +17, Search +12, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +20, Spot +12; Diehard, Skill Focus (Concentration), Spell Penetration, Weapon Focus (rapier), Weapon Specialization (rapier). (+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks which is included above. A drow who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it. Liches have a +8 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Search, Sense Motive, and Spot checks which are included above.)
*Spell-Like Abilities:* All bardic abilities are still available to Vothario.
*Bard Spells Known:* (cast 6/8/7/7/7/7/4; caster level – 17th) 0–dancing lights, detect magic, detect poison, ghost sound, mage hand, mending, open/close, read magic, resistance; 1st–charm person, endure elements, mage armor, magic mouth, true strike; 2nd–bear's endurance, blur, bull's strength, cat's grace, fog cloud; 3rd–arcane sight, dispel magic, haste, slow; 4th–confusion, detect scrying, dimension door, enervation; 5th–cloudkill, dominate person, summon monster V; 6th–programmed image, shadow walk.  (Spells need work more work. - MC)
*Fear Aura (Su):* Liches are shrouded in a dreadful aura of death and evil. Creatures of less than 5 HD in a 60-foot radius that look at the lich must succeed on a Will save or be affected as though by a fear spell from a sorcerer of the lich’s level. A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the same lich’s aura for 24 hours.
*Immunities (Ex):* Liches have immunity to cold, electricity, polymorph (though they can use polymorph effects on themselves), and mind-affecting attacks.
*Violet Vein Disease:*  Any living creature coming in physical contact with Vothario must succeed on a Fortitude save DC 20 (Contact) or become infected; Incubation 1 day; damage 1d2 Int and 1d2 Con.
*Paralyzing Touch (Su):* Any living creature a lich hits with its touch attack must succeed on a Fortitude save or be permanently paralyzed. Remove paralysis or any spell that can remove a curse can free the victim (see the bestow curse spell description).
The effect cannot be dispelled. Anyone paralyzed by a lich seems dead, though a DC 20 Spot check or a DC 15 Heal check reveals that the victim is still alive.
*Touch Attack:* A lich has a touch attack that uses negative energy to deal 1d8+5 points of damage to living creatures; a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 lich’s HD + lich’s Cha modifier) halves the damage.
*Turn Resistance (Ex):* A lich has +4 turn resistance.
*Possessions:* +3 rapier and _ectoplasm corset (ethereal 3/day).

Vothario’s phylactery is the three foot by three foot mirror placed in the center of the ceiling of his sleeping chamber.  It is a masterwork mirror, made from the finest glass backed by highly reflective mithral.  Of course, it looks like any other mirror to the casual observer and given that the entire ceiling is covered in mirrors, it is hard to detect.  However, unlike all of the other mirrors in the ethereal keep of Lahalla, his phylactery shows his true form.  Should an adventuring party come to destroy the lecherous lich and confront him in his sleeping chamber they might catch a glance of his reflection in that one mirror and note that it is different from all the other mirrors.  Naturally, they’ll still have to puzzle out that it is different and why, but noticing it in the first place is truly half the battle.  The DM must determine the DC of noticing the reflection based on circumstances and lighting conditions.  Use a base DC of 25 and work from there.

*Adjusting the Adventure*

Vothario is a tough opponent but scaling him downward is possible by lowering his hit points and removing some of his spells as if he has recently come back from a tough encounter outside of his ethereal keep.  To scale him upward, raise his level.  The rust monster and mimic guardians can both be advanced should their encounters require toughening up for a particular campaign._


----------



## Mark (Jun 3, 2005)

Man, that 24 hour deadline sure is a killer.  I wish I had more time to work on the stats but at least the ideas are all in place.  Best of luck to Warden!

*edit*

At howandwhy99's suggestion, for the convenience of the readers and judging, here's the quick list of ingredients and thier usage-

Ectoplasmic Corset - magic item
Violet - Color of disease symptom
Famous Swordsman - alternate slang term for "Ladies' Man"
Rust Monster - charmed guardian
Ethereal Keep - lair
Pacifism - ruse in puzzle


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jun 3, 2005)

This is the first Iron DM contest I've had a chance to read.

Let me just say, to all the contestants, that there is some high-class, amazing writing going on here.  Congratulations to all of you - and I can't wait to read the next round!


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jun 3, 2005)

Mark,

You may want to edit your second post to include a explanation of your ingredients.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm off for the weekend (reason I couldn't participate), and I can't wait to see the results when I return. Good luck to everybody! I'm gonna print up the ones I havn't read yet and read them while I'm gone.


----------



## Mark (Jun 3, 2005)

howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> Mark,
> 
> You may want to edit your second post to include a explanation of your ingredients.




Okie doke.  Thanks!


----------



## WinnipegDragon (Jun 3, 2005)

Isn't editing an entry an immediate disqualification?

I don't want to get anyone in trouble here, but I also don't want anyone kicked out because they missed a rule...

Edit:  Just noticed you edited your following post.  Hopefully that's okay with Carpe...


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 3, 2005)

WinnipegDragon said:
			
		

> Isn't editing an entry an immediate disqualification?
> 
> I don't want to get anyone in trouble here, but I also don't want anyone kicked out because they missed a rule...
> 
> Edit:  Just noticed you edited your following post.  Hopefully that's okay with Carpe...




Yeah, that's no biggie. I judge by what's actually in the posted entry, so there's no need to worry. The ingredient summary is helpful, but no one will get disqualifed for forgetting it.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jun 3, 2005)

Wow.  I really don't want anyone to get kicked out for adding or an additional post with ingredient usage.  (or forgetting to add one in the first place)

I know it's simply been a nice feature used many times before.  Otherwise it can be a pain to read and entry while constantly checking back at the original ingredient's posting.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 3, 2005)

howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> Wow.  I really don't want anyone to get kicked out for adding or an additional post with ingredient usage.  (or forgetting to add one in the first place)
> 
> I know it's simply been a nice feature used many times before.  Otherwise it can be a pain to read and entry while constantly checking back at the original ingredient's posting.




The only editing that will get you disqualified is editing the post that contains your entry. Other than that, feel free to edit away! If a contestant forgets the ingrediant summary, it's certainly helpful to everyone else reading along to add it in another post.

So don't worry! Everyone has been playing by the rules. Both you and WinnepegDragon have been helpful. Now, back to writing up da judgment...


----------



## WinnipegDragon (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, I didn't mean to imply that I you were trying to get Mark DQ'd or anything, but on re-reading it may have come off that way.  Sorry if that came across, it wasn't intended!


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jun 3, 2005)

(rats!  foiled again)


----------



## Mark (Jun 3, 2005)

All good.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 4, 2005)

*Round 1, Match 2: Wulf Ratbane vs. Reveal*

Having read both entries several times, I find this contest a bit easier to decide than the last. One entry is clearly better than the other, and if you want to find out whose entry that was, you can scroll right on down to the bottom of the judgment. If, however, you're like most readers, and want to find out why one was better than the other, then just keep reading.

I'm going to jump right into the middle of Wulf and Reveal's entries, so if you haven't read them yet, go do so now. I'll wait. Actually, by the time you read this, I'll have already completed this judgment and moved on to another, so I don't actually have to wait. It's the magic of the internet at work. Back? Good. Then let's proceed.

I'm going to start with the Enlightened Monk, since both entries make use of the ingredient in a similar way. Both have a senior monk that's gone a bit bonkers. Wulf's monk suffers from a good old case of envy, while Reveal's suffers from the results of poison. Both are dissatisfied with the amount of time that it takes to reach enlightenment, so both try to forge a "lightning path" of dubious nature.

As ingredients, both are tightly integrated into their respective stories and both are necessarily monks (since both adventures are set in monasteries). I'm not entirely sure that either qualifies as "enlightened," but what that word means in the context of a fantasy world is up for debate. This ingredient use is pretty much a tie.

Next, let's look at the Impossibly High Wall. Both entries are primarily set in monasteries high in the mountains, and the wall is part of the setting. Fair enough. Interestingly, both contestants exploit the ability of 20th level monks to fall any distance – in Wulf's scenario, it's used as a test, while in Reveal's scenario, it's used as a means to escape. Wulf's is more flavorful, to be certain, but Reveal's is actually more interactive, since the PCs are likely to have to traverse it more than once during the course of the adventure. I'd call this use and integration of the ingredient a tie as well (though I'll come back to it when I examine the playability of both scenarios).

Let's move on to Instability. Wulf uses the ingredient to describe the instability of the monastery's hierarchy, which the PCs would certainly be able to observe, and to describe the physical instability of Gerard when he is struck down by Boccob's curse. Reveal uses the ingredient to describe the mental state of Sebastian, and, though he doesn't mention it in his ingredient summary, to describe the political instability of the town, now that the mayor is incapacitated. Again, the usage of the ingredient is close enough to call this one a tie.

That brings us to the use of Foxglove. Hoo, boy. I knew it would end up being used as a poison, but the accuracy of the uses is widely different. Digitalis is the active ingredient in foxglove, and, in small doses, it's used to control heart rhythm, even today. Chronic overexposure can cause a variety of symptoms, including heart palpitations, an irregular pulse, decreased consciousness, confusion, and visual disorientation. An acute, single overdose can lead to cardiac arrhythmia or heart failure.

While both uses of this ingredient involve suspension of disbelief, Wulf's "symptoms" more closely match the real symptoms, and thus require less hand-waving. Reveal's single massive dose of foxglove should probably have killed the mayor, not left him in a lingering, incapacitated state. Additionally, I have qualms about allowing the toxin to affect Brother Sebastian mentally, since a monk's Diamond Body ability grants him immunity to ALL poisons, even those that affect the mental ability scores. I think Wulf's use of the ingredient is clearly superior.

As you may have surmised by reading the last judgment, I've chosen some of the ingredients for specific reasons. The first ingredient in each entry this round had a special material type tied to it, and I'm looking for each contestant to justify why that ingredient was made from that special material.

Here, Wulf is once again superior. His monastery is a repository of knowledge, and the darkwood paper (in addition to being damn cool) allows the monks to store their books more efficiently than they would normally (since it's lighter and stronger than normal paper). The use of the dagger symbol caught me completely off guard, and I must confess that I chuckled when I saw it. It's a critical clue – and one that ties into the foxglove and enlightened monk ingredients quite well.

Reveal, on the other hand, just tosses in this ingredient out of nowhere. It doesn't need to be darkwood, or a dagger. In fact, it would be far more believable as an "undead killer" if it were neither. Moreover, it feels really out of place with the flow of the adventure. I know that Sebastian is off his rocker, but I think this kind of action would impose a negative eleventy-billion on his bluff check. Maybe that's just me, though.

Lest you think I'm here simply to praise Wulf, though, let's look at the use of the Mohrg. This is by far Wulf's weakest ingredient use, seeming crammed in at the end in a desperate, "How the hell am I going to use that?" sort of way. The transformation into the chaos beast is a literal bit of deus ex machina, but one that I can buy. It's an ironic and fitting punishment, plus it presents an unexpected and potentially deadly challenge for the PCs. But chaos beast isn't the ingredient, mohrg is. Though Wulf gets the mythology right, the second transformation just breaks my suspension of disbelief. If I were a player, that would ruin the adventure for me.

Is Reveal's use of the ingredient any better? Well, yes and no. His mohrgs are used in a more believable way. They are powerful and intelligent undead who could certainly wreak havoc on a town without a group of high-level adventurers around. However, they're much too weak, in the quantities presented, for the power level of the group this adventure is intended for (15-20).

This leads me to the discussion of playability and overall design. Both entries have serviceable hooks. Reveal's are the R-S-T-L-N-E (to make a Wheel-of-Fortune reference) of the hook world. They're solid, but applicable to just about every adventure. So he doesn't lose any points for them, but doesn't gain any either. Wulf offers the standard hooks as well, but then goes on to present a few that are specific to the adventure but also applicable to a wide variety of adventuring parties. For example, the quest for sage advice is something that almost every group embarks upon at some point, but it's something that would definitely bring them to a place like the library.

The NPCs in both cases are fairly well detailed, and here, I actually think Reveal does a better job. Wulf's Gerard is interesting, but Reveal creates the potential for a dramatic political power battle between the vice-mayor and the head of the merchant's guild. It's a great setup, actually, but then Reveal virtually ignores it for the rest of the scenario. He focuses most of his attention on the monastery, and the rest on the encounter with the mohrgs. It's a great setup wasted.

It's the focus on Brother Sebastian that really throws Reveal's adventure for a loop, for I suspect that he pegged the suggested power level of 15-20th on the monk's level. Unfortunately, the rest of the adventure suffers from a lack of consideration of the capabilities of a group of this power.

First, the mohrgs are simply not a challenge for a party of this level. They're DC 8 undead, so even in a group, the PCs are likely to mop the floor with them. Compounding this is the lack of detail about the creation of these undead. Reveal never clearly states how Sebastian comes to be in control of them, but his levels in Necromancer and the possession of an arcane tome seems to suggest that he creates them. The problem is that one has to be an 18th level caster to create mohrgs with the Create Undead spell. If he isn't creating them, and he's simply attracting them, how's he doing it? We're given no explanation, which is a flaw.

Second, Reveal states that if the PCs go after Sebastian, he'll make a mad dash to the edge of the cliff and use slow fall to reach the ground. He assumes that the Sebastian will reach the bottom before the PCs, but he fails to consider that a party of this level has access to all sorts of magic that speeds travel. Heck, even a mid-level party has access to the fly spell. A high level party could teleport to the bottom and have time for tea before Sebastian reached them.

While the above seems like a minor example, the entirety of the adventure is designed in this way. Reveal attempts to introduce some amount of mystery, but a high level group could easily scry on Sebastian. Heck, if they had a high level cleric or wizard, they might even be able to interrogate one of the mohrgs.

This could be an excellent adventure for a low to mid level group, even with a high-level antagonist, but that's not what we're given.

Wulf, on the other hand, provides challenges appropriate to the level of the party he designed the adventure for. Heck, he manages to create a murder mystery (where the bodies are still around) that wouldn't be ruined by Speak with Dead. The monks didn't know they were consuming the foxglove, so they can't point the finger at Gerard. Using that particular spell might provide valuable clues, if the corpse were able to describe the symptoms it felt at the time of death, but this is a feature, as they say in the IT business, and not a bug.

I think it's clear by now that, though he created a promising setup, <spoiler - highlight to read>



Spoiler



Reveal failed to follow through. Wulf, despite some missteps at the end, created a consistent and playable adventure. He moves one step closer to defending his title.


</spoiler>


----------



## Warden (Jun 4, 2005)

...a promising setup...?

And?

And?!

(Oh, yeah, it's not my match yet.)


----------



## Warden (Jun 4, 2005)

Whew!  This is my first attempt at this Iron DM stuff and my mind is wiped.  It's a good thing we don't have to do these every 24 hours or I'd never be able to sleep.

Took a read of yours, Mark, and nice work.  It's good to know that after a few hundred years, us guys are still capable of chasing tail, even if our function may have...well, you know.


----------



## reveal (Jun 4, 2005)

Congrats Wulf!


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 4, 2005)

I wondered if there would be an "upset" trend after the first match, but such is not the case.  Good.  Its always more dramatic to have the champion make it to the final round so that some young whipersnaper of a challanger can come out of nowhere and win.  Makes for a better story, a better game.  Course then again, if we always expect the champ to loose and the neophyte to win it gets kinda boring.

Where was I?

Oh yeah, congrats to Wulf and Tinner.  Maybe I will see you in the next round.  I guess we will know pretty soon as my judgment is coming up next.


----------



## Warden (Jun 4, 2005)

The winner is highlighted.  Got it.


----------



## WinnipegDragon (Jun 4, 2005)

Stormborn said:
			
		

> I wondered if there would be an "upset" trend after the first match, but such is not the case.  Good.  Its always more dramatic to have the champion make it to the final round so that some young whipersnaper of a challanger can come out of nowhere and win.  Makes for a better story, a better game.  Course then again, if we always expect the champ to loose and the neophyte to win it gets kinda boring.
> 
> Where was I?
> 
> Oh yeah, congrats to Wulf and Tinner.  Maybe I will see you in the next round.  I guess we will know pretty soon as my judgment is coming up next.



 I'm checking the page every five minutes it seems waiting for the judgment Stormborn 

Good luck!


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 4, 2005)

WinnipegDragon said:
			
		

> I'm checking the page every five minutes it seems waiting for the judgment Stormborn
> 
> Good luck!




Don't wear your refresh button out . I'm reading through both entries now, and I should have the judgment for sometime Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 4, 2005)

Good job Wulf ! 

lets see sat after noon for round 3, sometime sunday for rnd 4 ....


----------



## Dremmen (Jun 4, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Good job Wulf !
> 
> lets see sat after noon for round 3, sometime sunday for rnd 4 ....




I'm with ya Evil. The suspense is the killer  =S
Good luck, by the by. Your entry was good, I may be in trouble. If so, I'll get ya next time


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 4, 2005)

*Round 1, Match 3: Stormborn vs. WinnepegDragon*

Ok, folks. If you haven't read Stormborn and WinnepegDragon's entries, now is the time, 'cause I'm going to jump right in. Both entries start out with a promising setup, but then run into problems of execution.

Stormborn's entry is very linear in construction, with the PCs required to go from point A to point B and back again. There's nothing wrong with this type of adventure construction, per se, but it does increase the chances of railroading the PCs, and this is exactly what happens.

First, we have the king's cousin, Bhenazra, who uses the sword, Blind Loyalty, to manipulate the sage, Vhabehr. There's nothing wrong with that - in fact, it promises a certain level of political intrigue, which is good. Bhenazra succeeds in deflecting attention away from himself, and even suggests using outsiders to accompany the prince in order to set up his assassination attempt. So far, so good - Stormborn does a good job of making the argument sound credible.

But then Stormborn takes the idea too far. He suggests that the king's court is filled with warriors and wizards who are far more powerful than the PCs. If I were a player, I could buy the explanation for using outsiders, but I'd balk when I saw the difference in power between myself and the people who should be sent to accompany the prince.

Combine this with the fact that the Vhabehr tells the PCs that: 1. he's sending them to the same place where their uber-powerful king died and, 2. he suspects that one or more of the uber-powerful people in the court were responsible for his death, and all of a sudden, this sounds like a suicide mission. Let's assume, though, that the PCs are the stare-death-in-the-face types, and agree to go on the mission.

The sage prepares them by giving them a couple of healing potions and some mundane equipment, but that's it. Sure, the elven craftsmen will give the PCs a discount, but they're still going to have to spend a lot of their own money to be well enough equipped to defend the heir to the throne. Again, if I were a player, I'd be balking by now.

Again, though, let's make the assumption that the PCs see this as an investment in their future, and go for it. If they're half as perceptive as my group, they've already picked up on the fact that they've been set up, and are just waiting for an ambush - an ambush at a pre-arranged location like the conveniently marked camping spot, for example.

Moreover, if the sage really suspects someone is plotting to kill the prince, wouldn't he be likely to scry him at random intervals and potentially teleport in when he sees trouble? The whole scenario is far too scripted for my tastes.

WinnepegDragon's entry, by contrast, is much more open, and doesn't suffer from a glaring disparity in the power level between the PCs and NPCs. His main magic user is only 8th level, which is a reasonable challenge for the party, and isn't so much more powerful that the PCs are rendered useless. The party is plopped into a situation - the hunt for a missing prince - but they're only one of many groups of adventurers. On one hand, this works well, since it explains why the king doesn't equip them with special equipment right out of the gate. On the other hand, it makes the king's decision to confide the secret of his half-drow son (a secret he's willing to kill the infant to conceal) to a random band of mercenaries utterly unbelievable.

Yet, there's another, deeper problem. Everyone in the kingdom knows the child is missing. So far as I could tell from reading his entry, everyone believes that the child is still alive. Yet the king is going to kill the child and announce that it died in childbirth. I suppose he could claim that the child was killed by drow, and therefore was dead when he was recovered, but that's not suggested anywhere. Heck, if it was, I'd be praising it, since it would be a great setup for a war between the elven and drow kingdoms.

But it's not, so I can't. The other problem I have is that bands of adventurers are already swarming the kingdom looking for the child. Unless they're all completely incompetent, you'd think that at least one of them would have found some of the clues that are laying around for the PCs to find. I know that it's a common adventure design error to assume that the rest of the world walks around in a daze until you happen to interact with them, but this is Iron DM, not Final Fantasy I-XII.

In fact, many of the "triggered" events have a video game RPG feel to them. "Can't talk to the king until I find another clue? Ok." Wander, wander, wander... "Oh, hey, a feather!" In the hands of a DM who is good at creating the illusion of choice, this might be a fine adventure, but I have to point out the flaws as it's written.

Neither adventure is clearly superior, from a design standpoint, so let's look at the ingredient use. First, we have the cold iron crossbow. Both contestants use is as a means to kill fey of some sort, which works for me, since that's pretty much what cold iron is good for. Stormborn makes his young elven prince part fey, which seems more logical than the half-fey owlbear that WinnepegDragon creates. Indeed, the crossbow plays a much bigger part in the adventure, since it's intended to be a clue that someone is after the prince. In WinnepegDragon's entry, the crossbow is given to the PCs to kill Backu, so that they can retrieve the child. I do like the fact that it's tied into another ingredient, but WD then tosses in a magic bolt of "fey slaying," which renders the cold-iron property of the crossbow meaningless. I think Stormborn takes a slight lead with this ingredient use.

Since I just mentioned the owlbear, let's look at that. Though I think the half-fey nature of Backu is rather arbitrary, its role as a guardian of the child-prince is better than Stormborn's, which feel just one step away from a random encounter. I know that the "hill of bones" in his adventure is supposed to be the owlbear's home, but the cave has been magically sealed since the king died, so it's no longer part of the owlbear's ecology. WinnepegDragon pulls back even with this ingredient.

This leads me to the Hill of Bones. In both cases, the ingredient serves as a set piece, and little more. Stormborn's use is slightly stronger, I think, because it's the "point B" in his point A to point B setup. WinnepegDragon uses the hill simply as a backdrop. It's a creative backdrop, but it's not really interactive. If he'd included some obstacles to overcome, perhaps some wandering undead, or even a crotchety, old gravedigger, it would have been the superior use. As it is, though, it's merely a painted backdrop.

This leaves us with three ingredients, and Stormborn is slightly ahead. His use of the elven child prince is much more interactive than WinnepegDragon's. Stormborn's prince accompanies the PCs, talks with the PCs, and potentially fights alongside the PCs. WinnepegDragon's on the other hand, is little more than a MacGuffin. Retrieving it, and perhaps convincing the king not to kill it, is the goal of the quest, but that's about it. Stormborn pulls farther ahead here.

But then we have Blind Loyalty. Here, neither contestant integrates the ingredient in a way that the PCs will end up having much interaction with. If Stormborn's Blind Loyalty weren't the MacGuffin in his adventure, it would be completely hidden in the backstory, which is a huge no-no. WD's is only slightly more interactive - since his blind loyalty is primarily the set-up for the disappearance of the prince, it's only the interaction the PCs have with Niersharan and Othalu that bring it to the foreground. Neither contestant gains any ground with this one.

That leaves the ingredient Sage. Here, both create a magic-using NPC. On one hand, we've got a wizard who is far more powerful than the PCs, and who should be able to do their job for them in his sleep. On the other hand, we've got a blind druid who is acting as the protector of the child. I've already expressed my reservations about Vhabehr, but I think his fits the definition of "sage" better than Othalu. Even though he's being manipulated by Bhenazra, he's wise enough to suspect a traitor in his midst. On the other hand, WinnepegDragon states that Othalu couldn't determine what kind of child grew inside the queen's womb. That doesn't seem very sagacious to me.

While I have trouble with both adventures, they each show some amount of promise, and I hope that I've pointed out some areas where they can be improved. Only one contestant can advance though. Therefore, <spoiler: highlight to read>



Spoiler



Stormborn advances for slightly stronger ingredient use


</spoiler>.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 4, 2005)

Evilhalfling has started a thread discussing the use of IronDM entries for idea generation over here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=134748


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jun 4, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Good job Wulf !
> 
> lets see sat after noon for round 3, sometime sunday for rnd 4 ....




Absolutely!

Kudos on your use of the darkwood dagger ingredient.  It had me grinning ear to ear when I read it.


----------



## WinnipegDragon (Jun 4, 2005)

Are we still doing a post-match exposition?


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 4, 2005)

WinnipegDragon said:
			
		

> Are we still doing a post-match exposition?




Absolutely!


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 4, 2005)

In the middle of gaming (Warmachine) so can't say much more than thanks!  Personally, I knew it was going to be close WinnepegDragon, and I honestly think it could have gone either way.
Good Game, as we used to say in Little League (that one misspent year my parents made me play.)
Can't wait for round 2.


----------



## reveal (Jun 4, 2005)

WinnipegDragon said:
			
		

> Are we still doing a post-match exposition?




What exactly is that?


----------



## WinnipegDragon (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, I guess I have to say that I'm disappointed, I wasn't expecting to lose but of course no one does.  Having said that, there are a few things I would like to clear up, some design decisions to explain, and some points I want to make, starting with the plot issues mentioned by Carpe.

First the issue with the King confiding the child's heritage to the party.  The only reason the King is providing the information is that the PCs are going to find the child now, and they are going to see he's a least half-Drow anyhow.  Why wouldn't the King tell them this in advance?  I guess don't see the issue here...

Second, the Kings plan *was* to announce the child dead in childbirth.  With the child missing and the kingdom aware he obviously cannot do this.  What he does after the child is returned depends on the decision and the ability of the party to sway him to either slay it or spare it.  That event is not scripted because the outcome is not dictated by the module.  Maybe it wasn't clear but I thought that it was implied.

As far as the rest of the world being 'incompetent' in finding the child, I am a firm believer that he party should be the drivers of events in a campaign and whether you choose to see it as CRPG/Final Fantasy or not, I prefer it to linear railroading.  It's a matter of taste I guess.  I left several clues that can be discovered in various ways so that parties of different makeup would be capable of advancing in the adventure.

The ingredients:

The Cold Iron Xbow:  This is an enigma.  A missile weapon made with an exotic material is useless in and of itself.  The Xbow does not magically make it's bolts cold iron as well, so it's useless against a Fey unless you plan on beating them over the head with it.  The slaying quarrel I used actually fits the game mechanics, so I thought it was an appropriate use.  I don't think it renders the cold iron property useless; it's useless unless the ammunition is taken into account anyway.

The Owlbear:  The half-fey nature of Backu is not just to make it tougher or to give the Xbow a meaning to exist at all.  The half-fey template gives the Owlbear the ability to fly, which is how the child was removed from the Castle without alerting the guards at the gate.    I'm not sure why it was considered 'arbitrary'.  I didn't want any random Owlbear fights so I went this direction.

The Hill of Bones:  What can I say; I didn't want a literal pile of bones.  I trust the DM to set the tone here, mostly because I was at 3,500+ words already and I didn't think adding more atmosphere was worth any more expansion.  The final scene with the King and child using this backdrop was the key part of the adventure, I thought.

The Elf Child-Prince:  I went storyline versus interactivity with this ingredient.  I thought the life or death decision in the hands of the PCs took it out of the MacGuffin range.

Blind Loyalty:  I thought the literal blindness of Othalu had more potential, but I left that in the DMs hands to play, either through RPing or combat.  Originally, the plot was written such that her blindness prevented her from realizing that the child was half-Drow, but it made a plot issue where one would wonder why she would risk her life to save the child.

Sage:  I wanted Othalu to have some inkling of the child's destiny to strengthen her 'sage-like' attributes, but it ruined a good part of the King's motivation to cleanse his line of the Drow taint, so I removed it.  It did weaken her character a bit, but I thought the unknown Drow sage's prophecy compensated for it.  Maybe it's a bad decision in hindsight.

So having said all that, I guess I sound a bit bitter.  My apologies for that, but I guess I am a bit bitter.  I'm not really sure how I lost this one, but so be it.  Good luck in round 2 Stormborn!


----------



## WinnipegDragon (Jun 4, 2005)

Man, that came off way whinier than intended.  I am too damn competitive sometimes.  Sorry.


----------



## Wraith Form (Jun 5, 2005)

This is fascinating, especially to watch the judge (I kiss your feet even though I'm not playing, Your Majesty) do his judging.  The explainations for the judge's decisions are both enlightening and interesting!

Good luck, contestants!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 5, 2005)

WinnipegDragon said:
			
		

> Man, that came off way whinier than intended.  I am too damn competitive sometimes.  Sorry.




Join the club. 

Thanks for the match, reveal. I think it came off much as I warned you-- the judge didn't finish the judging singing my praises so much as he did slinging the nemmerlesque criticism at you.

I actually thought the darkwood dagger was my weakest ingredient; glad to see some folks appreciated it. In my mind the final mohrg villain was a lot more interesting/integral than he ended up as written.


Wulf


----------



## devilbat (Jun 5, 2005)

I just wanted to let CarpeDavid and all participants know how much I am enjoying the IronDm tourney.

The creativity being shown is inspiring, and the judging is excellent.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 5, 2005)

*Round 1, Match 4: Dremmen vs. Evilhalfling*

By now, you should all know the drill. Go read the entries from Dremmen and Evilhalfling, and come on back. What we've got, in this matchup, are two entries that are in need of significant revision. Let's start by trying to extract the essence of each adventure so that we know what we have to work with.

Evilhalfing gives us a Dryad Queen whose daughter has run away. The PCs are hired to go find her and bring her back. It's a simple, straightforward plot. Dremmen, on the other hand gives us a murder-mystery of sorts. An evil priestess has been out committing murders with the help of her undead followers, and the PCs are brought in to investigate. The direction of the adventure is purposely left open, so that the PCs can maneuver as they see fit. 

So far, so good. Each adventure has a solid and intriguing premise, but do they follow through in the execution of the adventure? Well, let's take a look. Dremmen begins with one hook - the PCs are one group among many searching for the serial killer, Nightshade, for the promise of a big reward. It's not overly creative, but it is perfectly appropriate to the plot. It also serves to set up the potential for rival groups to get in on the action.

Fortunately, Dremmen's description of the potential investigation doesn't involve leaving clues that wait around for the PCs to find them. The questioning of the individuals involved is something that multiple groups can accomplish successfully, and that won't be ruined by a rival group arriving before the PCs.

Once the PCs pick up some clues, though, then the adventure shifts into heavily-scripted mode. The clues lead the PCs to either the Enchanted Forest or directly to the ship, Ettercap. If the PCs head to the brothel first, then they're lead into a secret room, and attacked by the "Dryads." Then they have to head out to the Ettercap, where they fight Nightshade. If, on the other hand, the PCs stalk the boat, and follow it into the harbor, they'll once again have to fight the zombie hookers, and Dremmen states that Nightshade will escape the fight to get back on the boat. Either case leads the PCs to the same place: a boat that sails under its own power, and can't be prevented from heading to the final set piece.

First, I have serious problems any time an NPC automatically escapes the PCs. I don't care what the reason is - if the NPC needs to escape from the PCs in order for the adventure to continue, then the adventure is poorly designed. Why? Because it leads to DMs breaking the rules. Even though DMs can't technically "cheat," the suspension of disbelief that allows everyone to participate in the collective improvisation that we call role-playing is predicated on the idea that everyone exists in the same artificial reality. If, all of a sudden, the NPCs get to ignore the laws of this collective fantasy, it breaks the fourth wall. It's like watching a magic show, and then catching a glimpse of the magician pocketing the coin when you're supposed to be watching the wand he's waving around.

The railroading doesn't stop there, though. Once the PCs get onto the ship, they're bound for the Sea of Souls. It doesn't matter whether they kill Nightshade, throw her overboard, or end up hiding in the hold the whole time. The ship takes them where the DM wants them to go, and they have no control over it. Sometimes, a little loss of control can keep players on their toes. Here, however, it's a contrived setup for a final battle. Indeed, they're sailed to a point in the ocean that they have no knowledge of, accosted by some spirit that they've never met, and then, if they can kill it, they get to keep the ship.

As a player, I'd be questioning the DM's skills by this point. I'm not sure if Dremmen ran out of time, but he goes from a well-detailed setup to a sparse, poorly-thought out climax.

Evilhalfling, on the other hand, starts out on shaky ground. The background, as it is written, is nearly unintelligible. It almost looks like he was in the process of brainstorming some notes and was planning on going back to revise it, but then forgot. Please, go back and revise that first paragraph. Even though it doesn't make a bit of difference now, I feel bad for that particular piece of prose. It deserves better.

Fortunately, he segues into a much more readable section where he lays out the summary of the adventure. The hooks are fairly mundane, but should be enough to get a party to meet with the frantic queen. It might be a short adventure, though, because the Queen of the Dryads risks alienating the party by trying to charm the PCs. However, he does mention that the queen will break down in tears if the group threatens to leave. In the hands of a capable DM, she could come off as sympathetic - a woman who is willing to do anything to save her daughter. On the other hand, the PCs might tell her to get bent and leave. Like I said, risky.

If they do agree to go along, the queen will give them a wand of locate object and sends them on their way. Here, I immediately sense a problem. The wand has five charges, but he makes a notation of "40 minutes each." I'm assuming that this notation refers to the time it took the queen to "grow" each charge, because a 40 minute duration would indicate that she was a 40th level caster, in which case, she certainly doesn't need the help of the PCs (tree-bound or not).

Let's assume, though, that the locate object spell functions at the minimum caster level (as most wands do). He mentions that the queen has levels in bard, so we'll go with a minimum caster level of 4, which gives us five charges with a duration of 4 minutes each, and a range of 560 ft. I dunno about you, but that doesn't seem like it's going to be much help when the area that you have to search is 3 miles plus 2 miles, plus some random wandering.

Fortunately, Evilhalfing doesn't bring up the wand again until his section on what to do if the PCs fail all of their search/spot/listen checks, called Troubleshooting. Here, he mentions that the PCs can hone in on her silver necklace, over the course of several hours. Unfortunately, as I mention above - they don't have hours worth of spell available to them. They've got 20 minutes, tops, and they have to be pretty close to their target (560 feet) in order for the spell to pick up on it.

Let's assume, though, that the PCs use the natural means of following clues and making some good spot rolls to track the progress of the dryad. If they're successful, they end up at the sanctified graveyard that's known as the "See of Souls." The graveyard itself is guarded by archons, which are lawful good outsiders. It would be an appropriate use of the creatures, if it weren't for their behavior. It's one thing for the archons to guard the graveyard and defend it from troublemakers. It's entirely another for the hound archon leader to start fights which the lantern archons don't back him up on. That doesn't sound very lawful to me. I know that Evilhalfling is trying to work in the Arrogance ingredient, but one can be arrogant without being chaotic.

Regardless of how the archons behave, they provide a clue to the next location of the dryad, which is an encounter with the ettercaps. Here, Evilhalfling does a good job of defining the creatures' tactics, and even throws in a few clues that point to the prior presence of the dryad. Once the ettercaps are defeated, then it's only a few more good spot checks to finding Nightshade.

Evilhalfling has managed to create a linear adventure that I, as a player, wouldn't find to be overly railroaded. He has a number of missteps along the line, but he finishes strongly. At this point in the judging, I think EH has a slight advantage. Let's look at the ingredient use, and see if he can retain his lead.

Let's begin with the Silver Necklace. Here, neither contestant impresses. Evilhalfling's silver necklace belongs to the missing dryad, and comes into use only as a focus for the locate object spell. Not only is the spell likely to be of little use in this adventure, and therefore the ingredient, but his use doesn't necessitate it being silver or a necklace. It could have been an ectoplasmic corset, or a darkwood dagger, or, well, you get the idea.

Dremmen, on the other hand, chooses to name his town the Silver Necklace, after the shimmering river that circles it. While a non-literal interpretation of an ingredient can be good (witness Wulf's use of the darkwood dagger in the second match of this round), it still needs to play a role in the adventure. Here, the ingredient has almost no meaning beyond the name of the town. Neither contestant gains ground here.

Next is Nightshade. Here, Dremmen uses the ingredient as the name of the serial killer. It's not a bad use of the ingredient, necessarily, since nightshade is famous for being deadly, and the killer in question does leave behind a calling card of a nightshade blossom. However, it's not a particularly strong use, especially when compared with his opponent's.

Evilhalfling uses the ingredient as both the name and the nature of his dryad. The more I thought about it, the more ingenious I realized this use was. First, Evilhalfling either knows his plants or knows how to effectively google, since he nails the description of Atropa belladonna perfectly. Second, he uses the presence of nightshade as a clue to the dryad's whereabouts. Third, he manages to tie in the contact poison that nightshade (the plant, and by extension, the dryad) exudes into the encounter with the ettercaps (the weakened ettercap with the dilated pupils), and into the PCs potential rescue attempt. Of all of the ingredient use in this contest so far, I actually think this is the strongest. Evilhalfling pulls farther into the lead.

Since I just mentioned the dryad, let's examine the Queen of the Dryads. Evilhalfling's use is fairly mundane. The queen, here, is a literal dryad, who takes the title of Queen, because she's one of the few remaining tree-spirits left. Is it inventive? Not really. By itself, it's serviceable. However, EH's use of this ingredient is strengthened by its relationship to the nightshade ingredient. Setting up the dryad daughter improves this ingredient ten-fold, and justifies the Queen's existence as a dryad, instead of a nymph, or sylph, or other fey.

Dremmen takes the metaphoric route, once again, and creates a brothel called the Enchanted Forest. The workers all dress like a drunken sailor's vision of a dryad, which fits the setting that Dremmen has created quite well. That the workers all happen to be evil and undead doesn't seem to matter much to their clientele, but again, that seems to fit the setting. He ties the "dryads" to his use of the nightshade ingredient, and also to the Sea of Souls, who they are all cultists of.

However, the Queen of the Dryads is the actual ingredient, and here the queen is simply the madam of the brothel. The PCs don't really have any opportunity to interact with her, other than to potentially fight her near the end of the adventure. Her existence is almost superfluous, in that regard. I really wish Dremmen had given Nightshade a dual identity as the serial killer and the Queen of the Dryads - that would have a far stronger use of the ingredient than what was represented here. Heck, if he had at least pointed out that, since Nightshade is the de-facto leader of the cultists, she's also a "queen" of sorts, I'd be praising this ingredient use. But he didn't, so I can't. Again, Evilhalfling gains more ground.

This brings me to the Sea of Souls. Here, Evilhalfling goes the non-literal route, and gives us the "See" of souls. Honestly, I can't say I'm overly impressed. I've expressed my reservations about the inhabitants of said "See" in the analysis of the adventure design above, so I don't need to go on here.

Dremmen, on the other hand, gives us a very interesting cult to a very interesting sea god, whose motivations drive the activities of the antagonists. By the nature of its role, it ties pretty neatly into the rest of the adventure. Here, Dremmen's use of the ingredient is far superior. He reduces Evilhalfling's lead by a bit, but we've only got two ingredients left. Can he catch up?

The abstract ingredients are often the hardest to integrate. I know that, in my experience, it was usually the one I tied in at the last moment. Here, Evilhalfling uses the ingredient to represent the young dryad's motivation to leave her tree and go on a quest. He also uses it interactively with the Queen, who arrogantly assumes that she can go around charming whomever she pleases. Unfortunately, he also attributes it to the hound archon, which, as I've discussed in the playability section above, is problematic. It could have been a decent use of the ingredient, but instead, I'm left with a bad taste in my mouth.

Dremmen uses arrogance as the motivation for his antagonist to leave a calling card behind. I'm not entirely sure why she's so arrogant, but there it is. Unfortunately, the arrogance, and by extension, the calling card, don't provide any meaningful clues! The nightshade blossom ties the murders together, certainly, but the ladies of the enchanted grove don't even have the plant growing out back. I guess it's meant to draw attention to the series of deaths, which leads to the PCs becoming involved. I'll give Dremmen credit for this ingredient, but he doesn't gain any ground on Evilhalfling.

That leaves us with Ettercap. Evilhalfling uses actual ettercaps as a credible threat to both the PCs and the young dryad, and he specifically uses their non-lethal poison as a convincing reason for his Nightshade to end up incapacitated and in need of rescue.

Dremmen, on the other hand, names his Nightshade's boat the Ettercap. That's it. That's the only attempt to tie the ingredient into the adventure. There's absolutely no significance to the name, no reason for it to exist at all. If, as I mentioned earlier, we've had the strongest use of an ingredient in this match, here we have the weakest. This is even worse than hiding an ingredient in the background of a story, a major Iron DM no-no. He might as well not have used it at all.

So, to summarize, <spoiler: highlight to read>



Spoiler



Dremmen gives us an extremely flavorful setup, but then fails to follow through. Evilhalfling provides us with a more mundane adventure that suffers from fewer flaws. Dremmen's overall item use was weak, while Evilhalfling's had some strong and weak use. It must be apparent by now that Evilhalfling


</spoiler> advances.

I would like to make a suggestion to all competitors, present and future. Proofread before you submit! Use your grammar check, and above all, make sure that what you've written makes sense. I'm fully capable of digging through poorly-proofed entries, but it certainly doesn't dispose me toward you. You're much more likely to receive the benefit of the doubt if your entry is clearly written, than if it is not.


----------



## Dremmen (Jun 5, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> *Round 1, Match 4: Dremmen vs. Evilhalfling*
> 
> I'm not sure if Dremmen ran out of time, but he goes from a well-detailed setup to a sparse, poorly-thought out climax.




Well carpe, this sure is proof of your skill as a judge. That's exactly what occured. The timing could have been little worse for me once the ingredients were posted. I had nearly three hours before we left for a field job in South Carolina, for which I would not be back until late the next day. So, options were to not turn anything in since I'd be back after the 24 hour dead line, which I thought lame, or try to do the best I could in two and a half hours. It took me about 2 hours to set up the adventure, and I liked it up to then. But then the guys started packing the gear into trucks and I realized I had to wrap it up some kind'a way. So I did. And the results were what I would expect. Was the ending forced? Yes, very much. But I'm glad I participated and kudos to Evilhalfling for a fine piece. I'll enjoy the rest of competition and eagerly look forward to the next one to show my mettle.


----------



## reveal (Jun 5, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Thanks for the match, reveal. I think it came off much as I warned you-- the judge didn't finish the judging singing my praises so much as he did slinging the nemmerlesque criticism at you.




There's a reason I don't write adventures for a living. 

I do appreciate the feedback, although I think it's a little too harsh for people who do this for fun. It's one thing to want to do this for a living but if it's something you do for fun, I think it's a little too harsh. But that's just me.


----------



## Warden (Jun 5, 2005)

Dremmen said:
			
		

> I had nearly three hours before we left for a field job in South Carolina, for which I would not be back until late the next day.




I hear ya on that one.  I only had three hours to write my own entry as well, with work and a last minute schedule change.  24 hours can actually seem like a lot, IF you have the time to pour in the entire 24 hours (minus sleep).  But when the rest of your life -- you know, the kind that pays you money -- comes knocking, it gets cut down pretty quick.


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 5, 2005)

I've enjoyed this a lot and congrats to all the winners so far.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 5, 2005)

Dremmen, good game. Im sorry that you had so little time to write your enrty - mine took better than 5 hours to finish.  It was still a complete wreck at 2 hrs, I am impressed by what you mangaged to submit. Esp the Enchanted forest/dryads - although zomie hookers? ew.   

to readers: Sorry about my first paragraph, it was actually tacked on as an afterthought to provide better justification for the title of queen.  As the PCs would prolly not ever find this out, it could have been cut, or edited.  If I can edit this first pargaraph now I will, perhaps even changing the wand as well (as described below) 

I was worried about the linear nature of my adventure, but honestly I write linear adventures.   I try and avoid railroading and am willing to let the campagin arcs go off in nearly any direction, but my actual adventures are straight forward.  When I have run my group through mystries, 1-2 players do most of the work, dragging the others along.  I have done non-linear one shots, it looks like I need more practice in it. 

You didnt mention that I forgot to set the level and number of appropriate adventures - 
which was my first regret (not last) after posting it. 

I was very proud of Nightshade - name/theme/poison/clues - good old google.
and most nervous about the see - I never found a great way to tie it in. Im not sure that you caught that a See is the seat of a bishop, such as the See of Canturbury. The fact that all the legends are oral increases the chance of this misconception.  Its a good pun, but there is no great reason for it to be there and if you take out the archron fight, its a pretty boring set. 
 I disagree about the arrogant archon, LG can be easily offended by any other point of view, and LG can certainly be violent.  This was really just an exuse for a second fight for the adventure, and Im not that happy with it either. 

Oh the wand (sigh). I was going to use spell locate creature first (in a scroll or item), and missed the change in spell duration.  The simple way to correct this would be to give it 50 charges - but even this change assumes the PCs would be willing to burn out the wand on a single adventure.


----------



## Tinner (Jun 5, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I do appreciate the feedback, although I think it's a little too harsh for people who do this for fun. It's one thing to want to do this for a living but if it's something you do for fun, I think it's a little too harsh. But that's just me.




Actually, I like the frank and honest feedback. That's something I rarely get from my home group when I DM, so here it's a welcome change of pace.
Plus it fits in so well with the whole Iron Chef parody too. CarpeDavid, you're not a fortune teller or minor government official are you? I'm pretty sure you're not an actor or sports figure either ...  
The criticism I got was excellent, it helped me see some weak spots in my adventure writing that I hadn't seen before. If I get knocked out next round, I will regret not getting more such commentary.


----------



## reveal (Jun 5, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> Actually, I like the frank and honest feedback. That's something I rarely get from my home group when I DM, so here it's a welcome change of pace.
> Plus it fits in so well with the whole Iron Chef parody too. CarpeDavid, you're not a fortune teller or minor government official are you? I'm pretty sure you're not an actor or sports figure either ...
> The criticism I got was excellent, it helped me some some weak spots in my adventure writing that I hadn't seen before. If I get knocked out next round, I will regret not getting more such commentary.




I also appreciate frank and honest feedback. I just thought the feedback in this is a little harsh, that's all. Maybe I'm just too sensitive.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 5, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Sorry about my first paragraph, it was actually tacked on as an afterthought to provide better justification for the title of queen.  As the PCs would prolly not ever find this out, it could have been cut, or edited.  If I can edit this first pargaraph now I will, perhaps even changing the wand as well (as described below)




I would ask that the contestants don't edit their original posts - they need to stay in the form that they were judged in, in order for observers to be able to make sense of the contest.

If you feel up to posting a revised version of your entry (or just the parts that you're unhappy with), feel free to do so in a separate post.

I'm reading the 5th round matches right now. If I'm ambitious, I'll try to get to posting a judgment tonight. Otherwise, look for it tomorrow.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 6, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I also appreciate frank and honest feedback. I just thought the feedback in this is a little harsh, that's all. Maybe I'm just too sensitive.




Well, the criticism is supposed to be harsh-- we've even coined a term for it (nemmerlesque).

Take comfort that it isn't personal. Harsh and impersonal.


----------



## reveal (Jun 6, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Well, the criticism is supposed to be harsh-- we've even coined a term for it (nemmerlesque).
> 
> Take comfort that it isn't personal. Harsh and impersonal.




Going back and looking at it again, I think I was just being a little b-, er, whiner. 

The feedback is definitely not too harsh. I think I was just stung and am over it now.

I know my adventure needs work.

1) Yes, I made it a high level adventure because of the monk. Looking back, I definitely should have made it lower.

2) I would have fleshed out the political intrigue in the town more if I had more time. 24 hours is not enough. I'm the type of person who will write, come back to it, write, come back to it and so on until I'm happy with it.

3) The darkwood dagger was, indeed, an "oh crap I gotta put this in there" object.

4) While Diamond Body does give them immunity to poisons of all kind, I would think that if a monk had been drinking poison every single day, sometimes more than once a day, for 50 years, there's a chance that it could affect him in some way.

5) I never actually stated how much foxglove was given to the mayor. Brother Sebastian's plan was to get the politican to become suspicious of one another not to just outright kill the mayor.

6) No, I didn't say how Brother Sebastian got the Mohrg's but, again, I didn't think I had enough time.

Overall, the criticism was fair and deserved and I definitely will sign up next time. 

And I still think it would be cool to fight Brother Sebastian to the edge of the impossibly high wall, only to have him jump over the side.


----------



## WinnipegDragon (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm a similar writer to you Reveal, in that I can't just sit and and pump out an adventure in 2 or 3 hours.  I think I spent 9 hours or so on mine.

I guess that's why I hated losing so much, because you put so much into it, and so it's hard to see the flaws that exist in the finished product.  It doesn't mean that they aren't there, just that you hate to think that you made bad decisions or glaring errors.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jun 6, 2005)

WinnipegDragon said:
			
		

> I guess that's why I hated losing so much, because you put so much into it, and so it's hard to see the flaws that exist in the finished product. It doesn't mean that they aren't there, just that you hate to think that you made bad decisions or glaring errors.




Quoted for truth.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by WinnipegDragon







> I guess that's why I hated losing so much, because you put so much into it, and so it's hard to see the flaws that exist in the finished product. It doesn't mean that they aren't there, just that you hate to think that you made bad decisions or glaring errors.






			
				howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> Quoted for truth.




Amen to that.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 6, 2005)

WinnipegDragon said:
			
		

> I'm a similar writer to you Reveal, in that I can't just sit and and pump out an adventure in 2 or 3 hours.  I think I spent 9 hours or so on mine.




At the risk of helping some other uppity newbie topple the reigning champ, here's how I generally go about crafting my entry. Total time is usually about 4-5 hours. (That's actually a pretty significant chunk of time to invest, considering most folks work all day and like to sleep at least 7 hours.)

Anyhow:

1) I put all the ingredients at the top of a page to begin taking brainstorming notes.*

2) I look for any common theme that immediately jumps out. 

The monk and the impossibly high wall linked pretty quickly, as did the foxglove (poison). Usually, whatever immediately links up ends up forming the plot, the antagonist, and/or the setting. The other elements are then woven in as details to support that first, most obvious link.

3) Google anything you don't know front and back, and a few things you do.

Googling foxglove helped me a lot. I found out more than I knew about its effects. I also found out that it tends to grow in the cracks of mortar. I also found a quote on one page that was very cool and evocative: _Gerard recommends it to those 'who have fallen from high places'_

4) Run to the SRD and search it for all d20 terms.

In my case this included looking up the mohrg, the monk class, darkwood, and instability. I couldn't find instability in the SRD, but I knew I had seen it before in a monster. Gibbering mouther? Nope. Chaos beast? Aha.

I also found out that darkwood wasn't really suitable for making a dagger-- you can really only use darkwood for things that normally contain some wooden component. Since I was already having trouble working a dagger into my entry, I started thinking outside the box.

5) Use Dictionary.com to look up trouble words.

And by trouble, I mean anything that doesn't seem like it's fitting as well as you'd like. I looked up instability as well as, believe it or not, dagger. The purpose here is to see if there's some obscure use of a particular word that might work better than its most obvious or literal meaning.

6) Sleep on it.

By this time I've done about all the research I can on the ingredients, and all that's left to do is just let it ruminate. See if it all comes together. This part of the process has its downside, as it usually keeps me from getting a good night's rest. I have to keep a pencil and pad nearby to jot down anything that starts to click-- or, worse yet, I bolt out of bed and head for the computer. This can have a deleterious effect on your relationship with your sleeping partner.

7) Start writing.

This process usually takes me 2 hours or so, 3 hours if I am really struggling.

Don't try to include statblocks or DCs. They don't add enough to the strength of your entry to warrant the extra time. 

On the other hand, if you want to introduce an interesting new mechanic that supports your entry, do so. (Assuming it's well designed, of course.)

Just write. Get the story down. Provide the minimum background necessary to support the entry. Don't give away the farm in the background-- keep the judge reading. If the entry builds to a climax, as you'd hope it actually plays out, that's best.

Provide some reasonable hooks, but don't obsess over it. Some players are just stubborn bastards who feel it's their duty not to be 'hooked' or to justify reasons for their PCs not to get involved; but you know, the more you worry about how to hook the stubborn bastards, the more your entry is going to seem like a railroad. So provide some reasonable hooks, and just give a nod to that limited set of alternates outside of 'killing the bad guys and taking their stuff.' 

Provide as many places as possible for the PCs to actually DO something, and that "something" they should "DO" is definitely "interact/see/touch/smell/hear/feel/kill/loot/ or kick-in-the-junk as many of the ingredients as possible. 

Don't treat your entry like a story that is going to unfold inevitably. If your entry can resolve itself without the intervention of the PCs, you've got a problem.

8) Post the entry.

All of your prior work should have been done in Word. Now post it up on ENworld, and preview, preview, preview. Don't hit submit until it is formatted properly and you've read it 2 or 3 or even 4 times to make sure it all makes sense. This is your last chance to fix it.

9) Click Submit.

-----

*For those who are actually interested, here's the complete, exact text of my brainstorming notes:



> Darkwood Dagger (footnote? In herbalism manuscript? Darkwood books?)
> †
> Curse of Boccob?
> 
> ...


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 6, 2005)

I think Wulf's advice is rather good.  I can see ways in which my entry would have been quite a bit better if I'd been following a plan like his.

I'm really anticipating the judgement.  Whatever happens, I've certainly had a lot of fun with this--the contest gave me the motivation to try something I wouldn't have ordinarily done.

I tend to be quite self-critical, so as I look back over my entry, I can see quite a few mistakes.  Of course, there are some assorted grammatical and spelling errors, a couple of annoying typos, but I kind of expected that: I was rushing, and I'm not a very good proofread of my own work (I get bored and start to glaze over parts).  You can see how the entry becomes more rushed in the second half, and there are a few minor but annoying plot holes that I should have taken the effort to sew up.

But my entry's biggest flaw, I think, lies in my use of the ingrediants.  I think I tried to make the story too 'big' (bringing in various setting specific elements), and that, in turn, distracts from the ingrediants, which should be the core focus of the adventure.  In particular, I think howandwhy's use of the mithril spear was much stronger than mine, plotwise.  In retrospect, I should have pared the story down, made it simpler, and concentrated on bringing the ingrediants into shaper resolve.

Make no mistake: I'm proud of my entry.  Proud of it, that is, as an early first draft.  But I recognize that it is weak in several ways, particularly in aspects that this contest directly relates to.  I'm not going to complain, though, 'cause it was really a lot of fun.  Well, not only writing my entry, but also reading the other entires and judgements.  This whole thread is a crazy stewpot of creativity, and I consider myself lucky to have been a part of it.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 6, 2005)

That was great Wulf -
Whoever is in charge of the IDM archive site should save his post. 
my process was similar, but a little more time double checking rules and proofreading would have been helpful.  And finstead of sleeping on it - I just need some time away - like actually doing a job, going to class etc.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 7, 2005)

*Round 1, Match 5: Nonamazing vs. Howandwhy99*

In this match we have nonamazing vs. howandwhy99. If you haven't read their entries, well... you know the drill by now. Both contestants have a similar premise. An undead general, whose indecision at a critical moment was responsible for the deaths of his troops, somehow gets the PCs to accompany him on a quest for redemption. Which version is better? Let's take a look.

We'll begin with the ingredient use this time, and we'll start with the Mithril Spear. Nonamazing tosses it in as the weapon of an NPC, and provides little justification for the spear's essential qualities. As used, it could be any sort of weapon, from a sword, to a trident, to a holy hand grenade.

He then suggests that the Krenshar living in the area be given a damage reduction of 10/mithril because of an unnaturally thick hide. Huh? Mithril is a strong as steel, but lighter. It's no harder than a normal blade – that's what adamantine is for. Though all mithril weapons are supposed to be masterwork, this would give the party no more of an advantage than if they had normal masterwork weapons. It's an improper use of the material and a poor use of the ingredient in general.

Howandwhy99, by contrast, uses the spear as the sole hook into the adventure. It's the weapon of his Undead General, who once commanded a legion while a citizen of a Romanesque culture. Thematically, the spear fits the ancient culture quite well. Howandwhy99 even provides us with a justification for the mithril quality: its superiority to the bronze weapons of the day gave the general a distinct advantage. Unlike Nonamazing's use of damage reduction, this actually works, since mithril is supposed to be as strong as steel. Could the general's spear been made out of steel? Yes, but, mechanically, the mithril is at least used properly. Right out of the gate, HW99 takes the lead.

Since I've mentioned the Undead General, we'll look at that next. Both contestants use the ingredient equally well. Nonamazing's general who commands undead is an unexpected interpretation, but one that's perfectly valid from the way I presented the ingredient. Howandwhy99's general who is undead, on the other hand, is more of a conventional interpretation. Both contestants use their respective generals as the motivating factor, which is about what I expected. I'll return to both contestants' generals when I get to the discussion of playability and design, but neither contestant gains any ground at the moment.

Let's look at Indecision next. In both entries, the general's indecision causes the death of his troops at some point during the back story. During the course of the adventure, the PCs will have to deal with the repercussions of that personality defect in different ways. Nonamazing's general overcompensates for his indecision by becoming the living equivalent of a caffeine molecule that's been abusing the amphetamines. He's rash, can't sit still, and, apparently, can't stop talking. I'm tempted to say that a complete reversal of an ingredient doesn't qualify as a use of the ingredient, but I think it just squeaks in under the radar.

Howandwhy's use of the ingredient is more traditional. His indecisive ghost has to be prodded to help the party, and the spear from which he manifests carries a curse which effectively makes the weapon unsure about whether it wants to be functional. Neither use really impresses, so neither contestant makes up any ground with this one.

Next is the Killing Fields. Again, both contestants have very similar uses. Both successfully give this ingredient a double meaning. In both cases, the ingredient fills the role of the fields where their respective generals' troops perished. Nonamazing imbues his fields with a magical effect that slowly saps the party's strength through fear. Howandwhy99 fills his with undead that set upon any living being who enters.

Both also create a mitigating factor that allows the PCs to navigate through the area. In Nonamazing's entry, the Mithril Spear possesses an aura that suppresses the lingering fear effect of the fields. Howandwhy99's mitigating factor is the Undead General himself. His undead troops still dislike him so much that they're willing to turn their backs on him, and ignore the PCs in the process. Here, I think HW99's use is somewhat stronger, since his mitigating factor is tied more closely to the plot.

Next we have the Krenshar. In Nonamazing's adventure, the krenshar is thematically tied to the Mournland through fear. Beyond that, they're not really tied into the adventure, other than to be defeated by the conveniently-placed mithril spear. HW99 employs the fear-causing quality of the krenshar as well, once as the causal agent of Cordis' indecision, and once again as the goal to overcome in order to redeem the undead general. As with the previous ingredient, I think HW99's use is stronger.

Finally, we have the Rosemary. HW99 very nearly hides this ingredient in the background. It is used by his protagonist as a personal symbol (and here, HW99 gives us the reason for the selection of this particular herb - it is indeed traditionally employed as a symbol of fidelity), but the PCs don't manage to interact with it until the resolution of the story. Even then, unless they've really been paying attention, they may not have any idea what to do with it. In fact, HW99 goes to the extreme of having the ghost weave his own crown, and then ask the PCs to crown him, if they haven't picked up on the significance of the ingredient. I'd like to have seen in employed as a way to cause the ghost to manifest, for example; something tangible that the PCs would interact with throughout.

Nonamazing describes a necromantic herb called black rosemary that curiously sounds absolutely nothing like real rosemary. Rosemary is an evergreen shrub. It grows to a height of 3 to 5 feet (in nice climates - here, you have to take it in during the winter). Now, I understand that it's a necromantic version of the herb, so grey leaves work for me, but "small clumps" sounds like thyme or oregano, not rosemary. If I can't tell what it is from your description, then it certainly doesn't meet the standard of describing the ingredient's essential qualities.

Ok, at this point, Howandwhy99 has a definite lead over Nonamazing. Can he maintain this lead through the analysis of playability and design? Let's find out. Nonamazing presents us with the most standard hook in the whole of hookdom: money. A powerful NPCs hires the PCs do something dangerous, for which they'll be richly rewarded. He manages to elevate the hook, though, by giving some nice concrete examples of what the general has to offer other than gold. The offer to intervene in the political scene is especially nice, since it's not something you often see as a reward in adventures.

Once the PCs take the bait, they pretty much just have to hold on as they're swept though the adventure. Let me digress for a moment to talk about adventure layout. There are multiple types of layouts for an adventure. Most adventures have a main goal, and possibly several sub-goals. In a linear design, the steps necessary to achieve the main goal are laid out in a sequential manner. They may be made clear at the outset, or revealed as the adventure progresses. In other words, the group progresses from step one, to step two, to step three, and so on. Usually, the steps get more challenging as the adventure progresses.

In a hub design, the steps to achieve said goal are laid out like the outer planes in the great wheel cosmology. The "goal" is at the center, and the PCs have to travel out to each step and back. The steps usually don't have to be completed in any particular order, though a sophisticated design might give bonuses of some sort for completing them in an optimal order. In this type of design, the encounters really don't increase in power as the PCs progress.

More complex designs might have encounters that are interconnected in various ways, and which change, emerge, or disappear entirely as the PCs progress. At any rate, no one design is ultimately better than another. The design which is best for you is the one that is best for your group. Some groups always want the goals to be nebulous and the future uncertain, while some like to always know what they're supposed to do next. Most groups, I think, like a combination. My group, for example, enjoys the complex, investigative type of adventures, but finds the occasional, straight forward quest to be refreshing.

That said, in any type of adventure, the PCs need to feel like they are the protagonists. This is not to say that you shouldn't have active antagonists. Certainly, active antagonists increase the immersion factor, and make the PCs feel like they're living in an organic world. In Nonamazing's adventure, though, General L feels like the protagonist, not the PCs. He is the driving force of the adventure, and, short of telling him to bugger off and go home, they have no choice as to how to proceed.

Even in a linear adventure, the PCs should be able to choose how they interact with the world, but the way this adventure is written, it doesn't feel like they have much choice. Could it be rewritten to remedy this problem? I think so.

HW99's adventure, on the other hand, suffers from precisely the opposite problem. The whole adventure is predicated on the PCs prodding Cordis to act. I don't know about you, but unless the treasure at Messalina is pretty darn impressive, and unless the undead general can actually take us to it, I'm chucking that useless spear into a lake. Howandwhy99's linear adventure feels like an exercise in frustration.

First, I have to find out what the spear that won't hit anything and that I randomly found in some treasure pile does. Then I have to coax the ghost who lives inside to come out and talk to me. Next, I have to convince him to take me to the city that he doesn't want to go to. Once I'm there, I have to get him to come out somehow, or I get torn apart by thousands of undead. Finally, I have to overcome the challenge that he was too cowardly to fight in the first place for him, and then I have to weave him a crown made of rosemary. After all of that, the stupid git gets to go enjoy the afterlife, and I still don't have any treasure.

At about this point, I would expect the dice to get thrown. Additionally, HW99 provides us with an extremely detailed background and myth, and then basically tells us to fill in the details of the adventure on our own. Sure, he provides us with the final encounter, but nearly everything up to that is left up to the DM. A note to all competitors: when the background portion of your entry is as long as the adventure portion of your entry, you need to go back and revise.

I have a feeling that HW99 focused on integrating the ingredients at the expense of the encounters. I know that, as someone who enjoys writing fiction, it's a problem that I often face. One thing that I try to keep in mind is that what happens before an adventure isn't nearly as important as what happens during the adventure. Before you spend a lot of time detailing that fateful battle, stop to ask yourself the following: do those details provide the party with a useful clue or means of advancing the plot? If the answer is no, then summarize. Background is neat, but it's ultimately the actions of the characters that the players will remember.

Ok, so who won? Well, HW99 had the stronger ingredient use and provides us with a detailed background, but then he gives us a bare outline of an adventure. Nonamazing, despite fairly weak ingredient use and a plot that borders on railroading, gives us an actual adventure to work with. <spoiler: highlight to read>



Spoiler



Since this is an adventure writing contest, and not a fiction writing one, I have to give the match to Nonamazing


</spoiler>.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 7, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> Actually, I like the frank and honest feedback. That's something I rarely get from my home group when I DM, so here it's a welcome change of pace.




It's kinda like seeing a therapist. But meaner .



> Plus it fits in so well with the whole Iron Chef parody too. CarpeDavid, you're not a fortune teller or minor government official are you? I'm pretty sure you're not an actor or sports figure either ...




Er, I'm just a regular old web developer. Why?


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 7, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> ...here's how I generally go about crafting my entry. Total time is usually about 4-5 hours. (That's actually a pretty significant chunk of time to invest, considering most folks work all day and like to sleep at least 7 hours.)...




That's eerily similar to the process I've used when creating entries. Every single one of my entries involved copious amounts of time with google. Heck, even the advenutres that I toss at my players now involve at least an hour or two of research.


----------



## Tinner (Jun 7, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> Er, I'm just a regular old web developer. Why?




Umm ... you have watched Iron Chef before, right?
Every judge on the show is either a fortune teller, minor government official, athlete, or actor. Oh, they ocaisonally throw in a food critic too!
I never understood why the fortune teller didn't just tell them the winner before the show, and skip everything in between ...


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jun 7, 2005)

Ouch.  Well it hurts.  It seems I keep getting DQ'd from these things.    (In a manner of speaking.)

Congratulations nonamazing.  I like your entry and I hope you get to complete your continuing adventure.  I'll try and get some exposition up later.  Go get 'em in the second round.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 7, 2005)

*Round 1, Match 6: Warden vs. Mark*

Right. Warden. Mark. Back? Good. Right off the bat, I'm going to say that this is by far, the weakest of the matchups we've seen this round. While other entries have had weaknesses that I found forgivable or understandable, both of these adventures were written by people who should know better. Accordingly, this is likely to be the most critical of the round, so if you want to avoid all the unpleasantness and just find out who won, go ahead and skip to the end. I won't blame you.

Now, while both entries were bad, they were bad in different ways. So let's dissect them and find out what went so terribly, terribly wrong. We'll begin, as I have in most of these judgments, with a comparison of ingredient use. First up is the Ectoplasmic Corset. Here, both contestants use the ingredient as a method of gaining access to the ethereal plane.

Where do I begin? In D&D, ectoplasm has a specific meaning. It is a substance drawn from the Astral Plane. As a quality added to an armor or item of some type, it allows the wearer to assume "ectoplasmic form" for a brief duration. What is ectoplasmic form? Nothing like an ethereal form! In fact, so far as I can tell, ectoplasm has nothing at all to do with the ethereal plane. The only place I can find an intersection between the two is in the description of the psionic power, ethereal cocoon, where the prison generated by said cocoon extends into the ethereal. But that's it. Stretching an ingredient to fit the adventure is a time-honored Iron DM tradition, but here, the contestants basically ignore the "ectoplasmic" quality. The ingredient they used would have been a great Ethereal Corset, but it certainly isn't an Ectoplasmic one. Neither contestant even gets off the starting line with this one.

Next let's look at Violet. Again, neither use is very strong. Mark basically hides the ingredient in his lich's statblock. If I hadn't read it carefully enough, I wouldn't have seen it at all. Moreover, the ingredient is used as the description for a disease that's disfiguring enough to drive a vain bard to lichdom, but by its stats doesn't really seem to be that bad. And what does the disease do? By the description, "Violet Veins," it sounds like it gives the user a bad case of varicose veins. Shouldn't it cause Charisma damage then?

Warden, on the other hand, uses the violet as a key to access the peaceful Eternal Keep. Though he doesn't mention it, there is a thematic connection between the violet and the peace-loving keep. Violet has been used by certain cultures to moderate anger or to induce a calming effect. I'm not sure whether this connection was intentional, but Warden nevertheless gets credit for it. He gains a little bit of ground here.

This brings us to the Ethereal Keep. In Mark's case, the keep is a lich's lair, which seems appropriate. I can certainly imagine an insane wizard taking up residence in something like this. Warden, on the other hand, creates an adventurers' retirement home in the ethereal plane, which is certainly an interesting take. Since Warden's use of this ingredient is slightly more creative, he advances ever so slightly.

Since I just mentioned the keep, I might as well tackle the Pacifism ingredient. Warden strongly ties this ingredient into the nearly every other. The pacifistic nature of the ethereal demiplane makes it an ideal retirement home for a famous swordsman who has a long list of enemies. It also justifies the summoning of a rust monster, as well, since the rust monster is much more concerned about eating metal than eating adventurers.

Mark, on the other hand, creates a series of non-violent traps (including the rust monster), and identifies the ingredient in a warning to would be intruders. Are the traps really that pacifistic though? To a group of adventurers high enough in level to take on a lich, yeah, they probably are. That CR4 mimic is about one fireball away from being shag carpeting, and that poor rust monster's best hope is to get a bite out of someone's dagger before it's pelted with arrows and magic missiles. It's not a poor use of the ingredient, but Warden's use is significantly better.

As I mentioned above, the Rust Monster is used by Mark as a means to slow down potential intruders. It's a serviceable use of the ingredient, and ties into Pacifism, but is otherwise not particularly inspired. Warden, on the other hand, justifies the summoning of the rust monsters because of their pacifistic nature (at least to non-metallic creatures), and then uses them as a means to cover his antagonist's tracks.

However, Warden states that his antagonist's goal is to steal the sword "without arousing suspicion." I'm not entirely sure how the random appearance of a set of rust monsters in this plane that is normally closed off to any but those who have a key would not arouse suspicion. Do rust monsters routinely pass through the area? Is there a "Rust Monster Crossing" sign by the main road? Even if the swordsman thought that his sword was destroyed, wouldn't he try to seek vengeance for what is obviously a deliberate act? While I was initially impressed with the use of this ingredient, on closer inspection, it falls apart. Mark actually makes up ground on Warden with this ingredient by not flubbing it.

This brings us to the Famous Swordsman ingredient. Warden goes the literal route, and created the character of Jellan. His exploits earned him plenty of enemies, and led him to retire to a plane where said enemies couldn't retaliate directly.

Mark takes the interpretive route and creates his own version of a "swordsman." His continual "swordplay" gets him into trouble, and, presumably, is also what motivates the characters to hunt him down. As written, though, Vothario is a pretty one-dimensional character, and the PCs are unlikely to get much of an opportunity to witness his swordplay. Additionally, his crimes (spreading a relatively minor VD) don't really seem up to the kind of rottenness that befits a lich.

Since he's neither sympathetic, nor really that vile – he just doesn't come across as compelling at all. Therefore, Warden pulls farther ahead.

Of course, now we have to look at playability. Mark gives us very little in the way of hooks. Vothario presumably seduced the wrong person, and now the PCs are on his trail for whatever reason. That's fine. Once they get to his lair, they're faced with a number of inconvenient traps which, at a level appropriate for lich-hunting, they should bypass quickly. From there, it's a hop, skip, and a jump to the lich's bedroom, and there the adventure devolves into a big fight.

This brings me to the major problem I have with Mark's entry. It's supposed to be a fight against a CR19 lich, and the power level of both the antagonist and protagonists isn't really taken into account. I'm certain that an uber-powerful, undead spellcaster can come up with more effective non-lethal traps than what were included. There's no mention of the lich's tactics, nothing indicating his escape plan (he's a lich – he's going to have a plan B), and no accounting for the awesome magic that PCs of this level are capable of wielding.

Warden's adventure, on the other hand, is well-tuned for PCs of a specific power level. The challenges presented felt consistent, throughout. However, as the adventure is written, there's absolutely no reason at all for the PCs to be involved!

From the way that the adventure reads, Spite sends the PCs in to distract Jellan, though they don't know that this is the plan. First of all, he sends along a book that he supposedly scries. This is supposed to tell him when Jellan is away from the armory, so that he can go in to steal the book. Problem One: in the description of scry in the SRD, you can't target an object – you have to target a creature. Problem Two: from the description that we're given, it appears that Spite is a prior target of Jellan. If he knows Jellan that well, why can't he just scry him? In that case, the PCs have no need to be involved. Problem Three: if the PCs are successful in distracting Jellan, then Spite will sneak in and out without anyone knowing he was there. Poof! No conflict! Boring adventure!

The PCs becoming involved in any conflict is predicated on a very specific set of circumstances – the PCs have to be in the armory when Spite goes to collect the weapon (or spot him on the way out), but the whole setup of the adventure is to prevent that from happening. This reads like a great background for a future adventure, one in which Jellan enlists the aid of the PCs to retrieve a sword stolen by an enemy, but it's not much of an adventure in and of itself.

If the first match of this round was the one where I wanted to advance both contestants, this is the one where I want to advance neither. Alas, I'm required to choose one to advance, so I must ask the question: which adventure is less troublesome? Mark provides us with more stat blocks than adventure, and his ingredient use was weak. Warden provides us with an adventure that should play itself, but his ingredient use was strong. By virtue of showing more potential, <spoiler: highlight to view>



Spoiler



Warden


</spoiler> advances to the next round.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 7, 2005)

Surviving contestants, please post your availability for the second round!

For the record, that's:

Tinner
Wulf Ratbane
Stormborn
Evilhalfling
Nonamazing
Warden

Because I took so long getting the judgments out (sorry about that - I spent about 4-6 hours on each one), I'd like to expedite Round 2 by matching up the contestants based on availability. If anyone thinks that too irregular, let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Jun 7, 2005)

Congrats to all of the first round winners. I will announce them in the news.

I hope this will be sufficient:



> Keep following the action in the Spring 2005 Iron DM contest.  After round one of the competition, Tinner, Wulf Ratbane, Stormborn, Evilhalfling, Nonamazing, and Warden advance to round two!


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Jun 7, 2005)

And it is now front page news!


----------



## Mark (Jun 7, 2005)

Well done, Warden.  Best of luck to everyone in the subsequent rounds!


(Oh, time, you are a harsh mistress...  )


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 7, 2005)

Zenodotus of Ephesus said:
			
		

> And it is now front page news!




Thanks, Zenodotus!


----------



## Warden (Jun 7, 2005)

I...won?

Phew.  Victory achieved, but barely.  Good match, Mark, but I'll have to step it up a notch to put the game together for Round 2.

Here is my availability for the coming weekend:
Thursday 7PM to Friday 3PM
Saturday after 7PM
All Sunday
Monday until 3PM


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 7, 2005)

I have to agree with every point in Carpedavid's judgement of my entry.  But I learn quickly, and I think that his criticism has helped me become prepared for round two.  I hope that I will be a worthy challenge for whomever I am placed against.

As for availability, Wednesday would be the best day for me, but I could also do Thursday or Friday fairly easily, in the afternoon or evening, preferably.  This weekend would be a poor choice for me, but if it's the only time that  is available for a match-up, I'll make do.


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 7, 2005)

*Availabilty for Round 2*

For the next week my schedule is as follows:
6/8 Wednesday: 10:30-5PM Central
6/9 Thursday: 1 PM -5 PM Central (possibly later if needed)
6/10 Friday: 8-5PM Central
6/11 Saturday:  Not this week
6/12 Sunday: After 2 PM Central
6/13 Monday: 10:30 AM - 5 PM Central (possibly later if needed)
6/14-6/15 Tuesday and Wednesday:  Pretty much not.  Finals where I teach and I need to turn in grades Wednesday afternoon.  However, if there was absolutely no other way I might be able to arrange something.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 7, 2005)

Avalibility 
Tuesday night - until 11 CST 
Wedensday 7am-11pm  CST 
thursday - not at all 
Friday - 1pm CST - 11 pm 
Sat 8am -1 pm CST 
Sunday 7-11
monday 7-11


----------



## Tinner (Jun 7, 2005)

*Round Two Availability*

With the exception of a few hours here and there, I am available from 10am - 5pm M-F, 7pm - 12am M-W, F, 8am - 12am Sat, and 2pm - 12am Sunday.
All times EST (Eastlake, Ohio, USA)


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 7, 2005)

*Round Two Schedule*

Ok, so far, it looks like we've got the following:

1. Evilhalfling vs. Tinner (tonight @ 10 PM EDT)
2. Nonamazing vs. Stormborn (Wednesday @ 11:30 AM EDT (10:30 AM CDT))
3. Warden vs. Wulf Ratbane (Thursday @ 7 PM EDT)

If this schedule presents any problems for any of the contestants, please let me know now.


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 7, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> *Round Two Schedule*
> 
> Ok, so far, it looks like we've got the following:
> 
> ...




Wow, yeah that works for me.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 7, 2005)

S' okay - 
1. Evilhalfling vs. Tinner (tonight @ 10 PM EDT)
The first contest I was just thinking about the game now Im looking at my opponent as well -
and that can't possibly be helpful. 
Ah Well - Game On.


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeah, that time is excellent for me, thank you.


----------



## Tinner (Jun 7, 2005)

Works for me.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 8, 2005)

I think Thursday works for me.


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 8, 2005)

Has anyone ever done an IronPC competition?  I wonder what that might be like...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 8, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> At the risk of helping some other uppity newbie topple the reigning champ, here's how I generally go about crafting my entry.




Wulf - thanks a lot for that little blurb on your process.  I've been thinking a lot about participating in an Iron DM at some point in the future... but, I get a little timid when it comes to stuff like this.  This weird "girls aren't supposed to do that" thing nags at me whenever I think about it (I get the same feeling when I sit down to try to write adventures for my game).

Really helpful, useful stuff! 

If ever I become ENWorld's Iron Dungeon Mistress, I shall thank you.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 8, 2005)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever done an IronPC competition?  I wonder what that might be like...



 Ooo!  I like that idea.

*peer pressure, peer pressure!!*

Create it!  Create it!


----------



## reveal (Jun 8, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Ooo!  I like that idea.
> 
> *peer pressure, peer pressure!!*
> 
> Create it!  Create it!




How would you do that? Get a list of ingredients to make the most interesting/playable character? That would be neat. You could give:

1 skill they must have ranks in
1 feat
1 character flaw
1 character trait
1 ingredient to include in a history
1 character goal

Something like that. Then folks come up with a highly interesting, completly playable character using only information from the core books.

Just throwing out ideas. Sounds like a great contest and would be highly entertaining.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 8, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I think Thursday works for me.




Does the schedule posted above work for both of you?


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 8, 2005)

*Round 2, Match 1: Evilhalfling vs. Tinner*

*Ingredients*

Abyssal Greater Basilisk
Eyes of Doom
Far Shot
Broken Mirror
Wind Walk
Xenophobia

*Remember, contestants:*

You have 24 hours from the timestamp on this post to submit your entries. If the boards are inaccessible when your entry is due, you can send a copy to garrettdm AT ameritech DOT net.
Do not read your opponent's entry until you have submitted yours.
Once your entry has been submitted, NO EDITING!
You have a suggested limit of 3500 words.
Please include a summary of ingredients at the end of your entry. See some of the recent competitions for examples.
Above all, have fun.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jun 8, 2005)

OK, this one's gonna be good.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 8, 2005)

spending the last 3 hours rearranging furniture has not been a great spur to creativity. 
well I have tomorrow to become a fount of genius.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 8, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Wulf - that's a lot for that little blurb on your process.  I've been thinking a lot about participating in an Iron DM at some point in the future... but, I get a little timid when it comes to stuff like this.  This weird "girls aren't supposed to do that" thing nags at me whenever I think about it (I get the same feeling when I sit down to try to write adventures for my game).




We've had female entrants before and, I think, at least one female champ.

I could be mistaken, hard to say behind screen names, but that's my recollection.


Wulf


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 8, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> Does the schedule posted above work for both of you?




I guess so.


----------



## Warden (Jun 8, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> Does the schedule posted above work for both of you?




Thursday at 7PM is fine for me too.  Plenty of time to get the deed done.

Looking forward to it, Wulf.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 8, 2005)

*Round 2, Match 2: Nonamazing vs. Stormborn*

*Ingredients*

Eleven-Headed Pyrohydra
Drums of Panic
Great Cleave
Withered Rose
Spike Stones
Claustrophobia

Remember, contestants:

You have 24 hours from the timestamp on this post to submit your entries. If the boards are inaccessible when your entry is due, you can send a copy to garrettdm AT ameritech DOT net.
Do not read your opponent's entry until you have submitted yours.
Once your entry has been submitted, NO EDITING!
You have a suggested limit of 3500 words.
Please include a summary of ingredients at the end of your entry. See some of the recent competitions for examples.
Above all, have fun.


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 8, 2005)

Got it.


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 8, 2005)

Ingredients noted.  A good mix too.  I think I'm going to have fun with this.  Well, actually, I guess I'm _required_ to have fun--that is rule 6, after all.


----------



## MTR (Jun 8, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> This weird "girls aren't supposed to do that" thing nags at me whenever I think about it (I get the same feeling when I sit down to try to write adventures for my game).




Humbug and nonesense!  People continually underestimate their abilities.  Sure, your first effort will stink.  So what?  You'll learn and get better.

Wulf's advice is very good for writing regular adventures.  While you may not have an explicit list of ingrediants you will have character backgrounds, old plot threads, existing npcs and whatnot around to work with.


----------



## Mark (Jun 8, 2005)

MTR said:
			
		

> Humbug and nonesense!  People continually underestimate their abilities.  Sure, your first effort will stink.  So what?  You'll learn and get better.





No doubt.  Look at my first effort.  I made some rookie mistakes as far as this contest goes and I've been DMing since the dawn of RPGing(tm). 




			
				MTR said:
			
		

> Wulf's advice is very good for writing regular adventures.  While you may not have an explicit list of ingrediants you will have character backgrounds, old plot threads, existing npcs and whatnot around to work with.





His advice looks like it will definitely help folks in the Iron DM contest (and outside of it).  If I were to emphasize anything it would be that 24 hours is a lot shorter than is seems (so keep your schedule as clear as you can) and don't sweat the stat blocks so much (if at all).


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 8, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Ooo! I like that idea.
> 
> *peer pressure, peer pressure!!*
> 
> Create it! Create it!




Okay, after all this IronDM hullaballoo is over, I'll start up an IronPC thread.  I'm trying to think up some ideas that will make IronPC unique and interesting--if anyone has any suggestions, please offer them to me.  I like reveal's basic concept, but I feel like there should be some sort of extra 'twist'--but I don't know what that should be.  Hopefully I'll come up with something.

Hey, Mark?  Do you mind if I use Vothario (the lich from your round one entry) as a background NPC for my next entry?  I think I've got a neat way to fit him in...


----------



## reveal (Jun 8, 2005)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Okay, after all this IronDM hullaballoo is over, I'll start up an IronPC thread.  I'm trying to think up some ideas that will make IronPC unique and interesting--if anyone has any suggestions, please offer them to me.  I like reveal's basic concept, but I feel like there should be some sort of extra 'twist'--but I don't know what that should be.  Hopefully I'll come up with something.
> 
> Hey, Mark?  Do you mind if I use Vothario (the lich from your round one entry) as a background NPC for my next entry?  I think I've got a neat way to fit him in...




I started a thread here to see if people thought it should/could be done.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=135296


----------



## Mark (Jun 8, 2005)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Hey, Mark?  Do you mind if I use Vothario (the lich from your round one entry) as a background NPC for my next entry?  I think I've got a neat way to fit him in...





Sounds cool by me.  It'll be interesting to see what comes next in his existence. 

Better make sure carpedavid is cool with it though.


----------



## reveal (Jun 8, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Sounds cool by me.  It'll be interesting to see what comes next in his existence.
> 
> Better make sure carpedavid is cool with it though.




If you can't fit him in, just call him _Lothario_ and pretend it's his twin brother.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 8, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Sounds cool by me.  It'll be interesting to see what comes next in his existence.
> 
> Better make sure carpedavid is cool with it though.




I have no objection to it.


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 8, 2005)

*Round 2 Match 2 Entry*

The Champions of the Withered Rose

By Stormborn

An adventure for 4-6 12th level PCs

	 Koth began as a simple trading post.  Built at a crossroads in the Sea of Grass, Koth flourished by facilitating trade between the forested lands of men and elves in the north, the mountain strongholds of the eastern dwarves, and the nomadic tribes of halfling that wandered the great plain.  It grew from a trading post to a village, from a village to a town, from town to city, and as a city it bloomed into a place of beauty and majesty.  For far and wide the splendor of Koth, the Green Rose of the Plain, was celebrated, and for three hundred years she was the center of a vast trading empire.  She grew fat and wealthy and content, until Vanargan noticed its splendor, and came to take her share of its riches.  Vanargan was an ancient black dragon, the center of a cult of evil priests and corrupted druids. She sacked the city with an army of half-dragon kobolds and devastated the land with foul spells.

	That was generations ago.  Now the once proud city is little more than a town. Like a child wearing his grandfather’s armor, a few hundred live in a city built for thousands, still eking out an existence from the foul marshes spawned by Vanargan, and what little trade dares to cross the Despair of the Dragon. The Green Rose of the Plain no more, Koth is now only known as the Withered Rose.  A name its populous actually has actually begun to take pride it, claiming that while they were withered they still lived.

	As if life were not difficult enough for the Withered Rose, it is now plagued by new problems.  A band of black clan kobolds, evil half-dragon creatures of unusual size and ferocity, have begun preying upon the dwarven merchants and other traders that still come to the city.  One of them, a dwarven craftsman named Ulric Forgemaker, has been captured and is being held for ransom.  Ulric was a gem maker, and was returning to the city with a magical gift for the mayor.  The item, also called the Withering Rose, was a music box in which a glowing rose of emerald could be seen.  As the music played the rose begins to wither, until the last cord in which its petals fill out and it returns to the beauty it had at the beginning.  

In response to this loss, the dwarf’s brother, a rich merchant named Ulgar, sent out a squad of retainers, warriors who guarded his wealth, two score strong.  The sole survivor returned to report of the defeat of the band, not at the hands of the kobolds but by a fierce hydra that burned the men with fire.

	The city is cut off from the roads to the east, dwarven merchants cannot go home with goods traded for in the city, nor can more arrive.  If this situation does not resolve soon, the Withered Rose will wither no more, but die out all together.

Hooks:

The PC may have family or friends who call upon them for aid it the time of crisis.

If there is a dwarf in the party he or she may have connections with either the dwarven merchants who travel to the city or kin who have not heard from them in a while.

Ulgar Forgemaker has put a bounty on the pyrohyrda and the black kobolds as well as a substantial reward for the return of this brother.  PCs motivated by money are sure to want to collect.

When Koth was prosperous it had temples dedicated to several gods.  A lone caretaker of one of the many ruined temples might summon aid for his city from devout followers to the north.

If the PCs are traveling through a large swampy region they might encounter the black kobolds on their own and later learn of the plight of the city, or may have been in the city on other business when news arrived of the pyrohydra.


Getting Started:

Depending on which hook has been used the PCs begin in one of several places, either in the city, on the road, or in the marsh.  However, if they are directly responding to either the request of Ulgar Forgemaker or a local official, whether political or religious, they will be invited to sit down and meet with the leaders of the city and the prominent dwarven merchants at the first opportunity.  There they will be told horror stories of the kobolds cunning and strength, and can speak to the surviving dwarven warrior about the pyrohydra.  Unfortunately, he was heavily wounded and became confused after his party left the road and so is unable to give any more than a general idea of the location of the kobold/pyrohydra lair. 

Suitable rewards and other inducements will be offered to the PCs, including as special one from Ulgar Forgemaker.  He has in his possession a magic weapon known as Ymir’s Tongue, a great axe that deals additional frost damage, commissioned by an adventurer in the north.  He will offer it to anyone who is willing to go against the hydra, and looks like they can use it.  If necessary, Ymir’s Tongue can be a long sword or any other slashing weapon that a PC front line fighter might be able to use.  The people of Koth want the road opened up for trade, most likely meaning the death or defeat of the kobolds, and the dwarven merchants want the pyrohydra dead.  If they are to collect the full reward offered they must accomplish both of these tasks.  However, above all else Ulgar wants his brother back.

Into the Marsh:

Through the marsh lands running to the east is the vague remains of a road, kept viable only by the efforts of dwarven travelers.  This is where most of the attacks have occurred, and is thus the most likely place to start looking for the kobolds and the pyrohydra.  If the PCs are traveling and have not been to the city the adventure starts here.

The PCs can do several things from this point.  A faked merchant caravan can draw out a large force of the kobolds.  If they plan to go out alone, they can find traces of kobolds, sufficient for a character with the Track feat to follow back to small camp where kobold scouts wait.  If the PCs wander around long enough those same scouts will come to investigate them.  

If the PCs wait for them, the kobolds will attack only when it is most convenient for them to do so.  They will take full advantage of terrain, weather, and numbers, preferring a ratio of two to one or better in their favor.  All Black Clan Kobolds encountered on the road or in the marsh are black half-dragons with a few levels of fighter, rogue, or barbarian.  

While on the road or in the surrounding marsh PCs are likely to encounter various types of wandering monsters suited to a warm or temperate marsh. They are also likely to experience fog and periodic rain showers, quicksand and mud, and a variety of other environmental hazards.  The kobolds have also laid several traps for the unwary along obvious trails.

Finding the Lair and Fighting the pyrohydra:

	The PCs can find the kobold’s lair either by using the Track feat, following fleeing kobolds, interrogation, or magic.  If none of these are available a high Spot check can allow a PC to notice small and well-hidden runes that mark the clan’s territory and follow these back to the lair.

	The kobolds have taken advantage of a pyrohydra they have led from its hunting grounds to an area near Koth.  They have made their lair in a nearby hillside, but keep all the entrances carefully hidden.  The only obvious one requires entering through the cave where the pyrohydra rests.  Unless the PCs have been especially careful, a kobold scout, or magical warning mechanism, will alert the kobolds in the lair who can then rouse the usually sleeping pyrohydra and duck back into a hiding place.

	If the PCs can locate a hidden entrance to the kobold’s lair without rousing the pyrohydra, they will still have to deal with it eventually if they want Ulgar’s reward.

Into the Lair:

	The black kobold’s lair is a twisting maze full of traps. A naturally occurring cave system dug by water, the kobolds have expanded and altered it until it goes on for miles in a great knot under the marsh. Most of the tunnels are designed for creatures of small size, creating difficulties for Medium sized PCs, and every effort should be made while describing the lair to emphasize it as cramped, narrow, confining, dark, and oppressive.  While PCs of 12th level are expected to have access to a great number of spells that will help overcome some of the difficulties of the lair, the place has been designed to adapt and react to intruders.  The PCs will still have to advance carefully.  The kobolds use hit and run tactics, attempting to inflict the most damage at the least risk.  In their own lair this is fairly easy for them. They may use all or any of the following on the PCs:

-	The kobolds try to remove any carried light source from the PCs as soon as possible. 
-	The kobolds keep burrowing animals, like dire ferrets, and will attempt to lure PCs into their pens.  This and other lesser encounters force them to expend resources.
-	The kobolds use hidden access panels to drop acid, boiling water, and alchemical substances on PCs.
-	The kobolds use arrow slits hidden in the rock to make ranged attacks, including use of their breath weapon.
-	Several of the tunnels are dead ends; once the PCs find themselves in such a spot the kobolds collapse the tunnel around them, trapping them.  
-	The kobolds divert an underground stream to flood tunnels where the PCs are traveling, attempting to not only damage PCs but wash away items such as weapons and spell components.
-	Many of the narrow tunnels, where PCs would have to crawl single file, have false bottoms that hide poisoned spikes and other traps.


There are however, two threats that the PCs are sure to face if they enter the kobold’s lair.

The Drums of Panic:

	Crafted by followers of Vanargan ages ago, the black kobolds have acquired a set of these hideous instruments.  Made from brass tubes covered with humanoid skin, these drums sound like the tread of great dragon when played, magically replicating the Frightful Presence of an adult black dragon.  The kobolds have created a special pit with a high roof and steep walls.  Near the top of the pit is a shelf where the kobold drummers may sit.  Several tunnels can be made to lead into the pit at the bottom.  Once their victims are in the pit, the tunnels are collapsed and the drums begin to play.  Once the intruders are helpless, the kobolds drop down into the pit and begin the slaughter.  Consider holy relics, kobolds would rather destroy a drum than let it fall into the hands of an outsider.

	Ulric Forgemaker, the dwarven craftsman, has been subjected to a pit like this since he was captured.  Once panicked, the kobolds buried the dwarf up to his neck at the bottom of the pit.  His surroundings, and the repeated use of the drums, have effected Ulric’s mind, and giving him one of the worst possible curses for a dwarf, claustrophobia.


The Killing Floor:

	If the PCs prove to be a challenge to the kobolds, they will eventually lead them to an area they call the Killing Floor.  The Killing Floor is actually a series of several small 20x20 connected rooms, each slightly off set from the other to minimize line of sight as well as to concentrate enemies as they move from one room to the next.  In each room the walls have been enchanted with Spike Stone, dealing damage to anyone who gets within 5 feet of them.  This is the lair of the chief of the Black Clan, a high-level black half-dragon fighter known as Ghan.  Ghan has had his chief aid, a dragon worshiping druid kobold named Drehl, create these room to concentrate his enemies.  Ghan has a very unusual disposition for a kobold, most likely the result of his half-dragon heritage. Ghan is a specialist in close quarters fighting, he likes to slay his enemies up close and personal.  He uses the properties of the room to concentrate intruders he deems worthy of his attention into one place.  Allowing them to move in close to him, Ghan uses his magical sword, Man Slayer, and his Great Cleave feat to take out several enemies at once.  It is this tactic that allowed him to rise to the level of chief, and it is this tactic that he expects will keep him there.

Drehl has no real loyalty to Ghan and will likely not aid him in the fight.  He will remain hidden nearby, using a convenient escape tunnel if things look like they aren’t going well.  If discovered he will try to hurt his enemies and then flee.

	Off of the last room, Ghan’s personal quarters, of the Killing Floor are several rooms of goods the kobolds have stolen.  Most of the shiny things they keep, being part dragon, but spoil anything that is not apparently useful to them.  Unfortunately, the Withered Rose music box can be found smashed for the gems and gold it contained.  Ghan wears a piece of it around his neck.  It may be repaired, however, if most of it is brought to a dwarven craftsman of sufficient skill.

Getting Out:

Cleaning out the kobold lair will be difficult.  However, should their leader fall most of the kobolds will retreat, leaving some nasty surprises in their wake.   Finding Ulric and getting him to go through the cramped tunnels will also be difficult.   Unless under the effects of a spell or otherwise constrained he will attempt to flee in a random direction.  Many traps will remain, and possibly even collapsed tunnels, but without the active resistance of the black kobolds, the PCs will find leaving much easier than getting in.

Back to the Withered Rose

If the PCs return to Koth before they are completely victorious they will be greeted warmly as long as they can show any progress.  They will be given a place to stay and food to eat, as well as other small luxuries, for free and can replenish their supplies at cost.  However, if they try this too many times, or stay too long before heading back out, they will not be greeted so warmly.  Ulgar is likely to demand the return of Ymir’ Tongue, their reputation will suffer, and other citizens and notables of the town may begin to demand compensation for their favors.

If the PCs return to Koth victorious the will be hailed as heroes.  They will never have to buy another drink in town again, or at least not for a while.  Their reward and reputation will be made.  From here they can set off in several different ways.


Follow up:

-	If the PCs return Ulric to his brother alive, Ulgar will offer them a job escorting the two of them back to the dwarfholds to the east.  Along the way the remains of the black clan may seek revenge.

-	Victorious PCs will be offered positions in Koth.  Titles can vary but all of them amount to Champions of the City.  From there they will be expected to deal with any further problems the city may encounter.

-	A group of concerned citizens, probably lead by the religious authority, may approach the PCs to deal with the threat of the Black Dragon, rumored to still be alive somewhere to the south.

-	As a crossroads, Koth is the perfect place to meet strange people and wandering merchants.  Many of whom will likely want the services of a band of successful heroes.



Ingredients and their uses:
·	Eleven-Headed Pyrohydra: The largest single encounter for the PCs. The beast is being used to guard the lair of the black kobolds. It has a bounty on its head(s) placed by the dwarven merchants led by Ulgar Forgemaker, who gives them a weapon that should prove useful in its defeat.
·	Drums of Panic:  Holy artifacts of the black kobolds, these wondrous items reproduce the effects of an adult dragon’s Frightful Presence.  Used as part of a trap, as well as to torture Ulric.
·	Great Cleave: Chief Ghan’s favorite tactic.  His Killing Floor is designed to bring enemies close to him so he can use it.
·	Withered Rose: Nickname for the city of Koth, Ulric was bringing a music box inspired by the name to the leaders of the city when he was captured. 
·	Spike Stones:  The spells in place in the Killing Floor to keep intrudes away from the walls and concentrate them in one place.
·	Claustrophobia:  The entire complex of the black kobolds is intended to create a feeling of it in the PCs.  Ulric’s madness manifests as a fear of enclosed spaces, which makes it difficult on the PCs to escape with him.


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 8, 2005)

I know there is no prize for being first, but two things cause me to do this:

1) the way I write.  Once I get started I just keep going.  If I stop it will never come out.
2) if I don't get it done by 5:30 today I will have to sacrifice sleep to get it posted by the deadline.  That's not going to happen.

This was a challanging set of ingrediants.  The feat especially threw me for a while.  I hope you all enjoy.


----------



## WinnipegDragon (Jun 8, 2005)

Stormborn, again I am amazed at how quickly you can churn out 2-3,000 words of module


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 8, 2005)

WinnipegDragon said:
			
		

> Stormborn, again I am amazed at how quickly you can churn out 2-3,000 words of module




Thanks.  Of course I hope that you can add "of quality" to that statement.  I tend to suprise editors with my speed as well.  Don't know where I picked up the habit, but thats just the way I write now.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 8, 2005)

I am enjoying reading these, and the critique.  I'd consider using any number of them in my campaign, only right now my "party" is a warband of Orcs and Goblins.

Keep up the good work.  I hope to have the time required to participate some day.

GW


----------



## Tinner (Jun 8, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> *Round 2, Match 1: Evilhalfling vs. Tinner*
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> ...




*The Broken Mirror Blues
An adventure for four PC’s of approximately 10th level.*

*SUMMARY*
A xenophobic druid tests the PC’s for their suitability in defeating a legendary monster.

*BACKGROUND*
The druid Ayiana has a serious dilemma on her hands. With the recent demise of her mentor Tremayne, she inherited a great amount of responsibility she is not really prepared for. Her mentor had been instructing her in the arts of divination (Foresight) when he was struck down with a vision of impending doom throughout their domain. As her mentor’s life ebbed away he managed to pass his vision on to Ayiana, and charged her with seeing the matter resolved. Tremayne foresaw the arrival of a beast from the abyss, which would lay waste to the domain of the Broken Mirror. He also saw the arrival of a group of noble heroes who would be the only ones capable of destroying the beast and returning the surrounding area to balance.
The beast Tremayne saw in his vision was an Abyssal Greater Basilisk. The Basilisk arrived in the Broken Mirror nearly one month ago, and since then, control over the area has rapidly slipped away from Ayiana. The local denizens of the Broken Mirror have had their life turned upside down. To make matters worse, after so many years of life in the wilds, Ayiana, must now confront her overpowering xenophobia if she is to locate the promised heroes and see the Broken Mirror set right.

*SETTING*
The Broken Mirror is a heavily forested chain of lakes. Seen from the high mountains surrounding the area, these bodies of water resemble nothing so much as a shattered mirror, it’s shards gleaming in the sunlight. Legends surround each of the “shards” attributing a wide variety of characteristics and properties to the waters. For example it is well known that those who risk a trip into the wilderness to drink from the Shard of Wealth will find their finances greatly improved. While several of these shards will be mentioned in this adventure, the exact number and effects of these shards is left for the DM to detail.

*SCALING THE ADVENTURE*
This adventure can accommodate a fairly wide range of PC’s. DM’s can scale back the adventure by simply reducing the hit dice and class levels of all encounters by an appropriate amount. The adventure is even easier to scale upwards, by adding as many additional “Shard” encounters as desired. Suitable creatures to inhabit these shards include all kinds of aquatic creatures, fey, and animals, dire animals, as well as vermin. The presence and corrupting influence of the Abyssal Greater Basilisk could also warp many of the shards and their inhabitants. A swarm of fish or mosquitoes is no great challenges, but adding the Abyssal template to them could certainly add to the challenge.

*HOOKS*
Getting your PC’s into this adventure can be as simple as allowing a wandering group to discover this remote locale.
Alternatively, it should be a simple matter to plant some rumors regarding the miraculous powers of the various Shards in the area. I can’t envision a group of adventurers that wouldn’t at least want a little sip from the Shard of Wealth. ;-)
If the party contains a druid, they could be asked by other members of their faith to check on old Tremayne and his pupil.
Divination magic could also give the PC’s the same vision Tremayne saw. Allowing them to believe themselves the only ones who can defeat this evil should serve as a powerful motivation to investigate this area.

*ENCOUNTERS*
*The Frightened Druid*
Ayiana has never known another life aside from the wilderness. As such, she has never met another humanoid other than Tremayne. It is understandable then that she might be a little apprehensive around people. As such, when she learns of the presence of the PC’s within the Broken Mirror (Commune with Nature) she will be excited, and hopeful that they might be the promised saviors that will end the strife within the forest. Her excitement soon turns to dismay, when she realizes that her phobia is so strong, she is just unable to approach the PC’s.

The solution she finds is two-fold. First, Ayiana can observe the PC’s with little risk of detection, by shadowing them in the misty form provided by the Wind Walk spell. Nestled in the bowl of the mountains, the occasional misty or fog should hardly be surprising to the PC’s.
Ayiana also will manage to lead the PC’s through the trouble spots in the woods via the Animal Messenger spell. The PC’s can be lead to each encounter in turn by the arrival of various birds and beasts bearing scrolls. The DM should be aware of what animals he uses. If the PC’s are skittish, you could wind up with a series of dead messenger critters, and a group of PC’s with no idea where to go. 

The PC’s may be able to gain an ally if they are able to confront Ayiana without triggering her xenophobia. The Calm Emotions spell could be of great use here, as could an exceptionally good use of Diplomacy. Other spells that can help include Good Hope, Charm Person, or even Dominate Person. Ultimately this is up to the individual DM, but there is little to be gained by making the xenophobia “unbeatable” and the role-playing opportunities inherent in dealing with a druid who is literally terrified of the party, but unable to just let them go their merry way promise to be interesting.

*Vision of Doom*
The first message Ayiana sends the PC’s will instruct them to travel to the Shard of Faeries. Ayiana will explain that since the arrival of the legendary beast (the basilisk) the local fey have been agitated. She will request that the PC’s act as her envoy to the local pixies and recruit their help in dealing with the basilisk. As usual in her messages, Ayiana will flatter the PC’s as “the promised champions of destiny”.

Upon arriving at the Shard of Faeries, the PC’s will be met by ten very angry pixies, as well as their leader. Alert PC’s will notice that the leader is wearing spectacles.
The Pixie leader Hucklepie (Male Pixie/Sorcerer 7, with Irresistible Dance) will immediately accuse the PC’s of being responsible for unleashing the “fell beastie” and dooming the Pixies to a life of plague and destruction. He will curse them for all sorts of hideous maladies his people are now suffering, and rattle of a litany of miseries he claims the PC’s are responsible for, including wasting sicknesses, leprosy, stillbirths, and any other horrible afflictions the DM cares to mention.  A simple Heal check will reveal that none of the pixies visible here are suffering from any of the aforementioned maladies, and yet the leader will continue to point to his people and decry the PC’s for the vile tortures each pixie is suffering.
Detect Magic reveals that the glasses the pixie leader wears are both magical and radiate necromancy. In reality, the goggles are a pair of cursed Eyes of Doom. While they do function normally as Eyes of Doom, these glasses also curse the wearer with visions of decay and despair. Couples that with the leaders own distrust of “big folk” and the PC’s have their work cut out for them.

Ideally, the PC’s will detect the magic glasses and seek to break the curse, freeing the pixies and gaining a valuable ally against the basilisk. If the PC’s falter here, they may be dealing with a battle against some well armed fey (they have sleep arrows) on the faeries’ home turf. The pixies will fight at the greatest range possible, to get the most benefit from their small bows and sleep arrows.  Ideally, they will fire down on the PC's from the treetops at extreme range. A simple matter in a forest filled with towing trees. This tribe specializes in distance fighting, and makes good use of the Far Shot Feat. If push comes to shove, the pixies attempt to immobilize the PC’s for later sacrifice to the “fell beastie”. The DM can then allow them a fighting chance against the basilisk, or let their capture be reason enough for Ayiana to defeat her xenophobia and come to their rescue.

*The Basilisk*
After the PC’s have passed through whatever other shards the DM chooses to use as tests for them. (See Scaling the Adventure above.) They will eventually be led/directed to the Shard of Poisons. One of the more shallow shards, this lake is filled with brackish water, and choked with large stumps and sticky waterweeds. The battle with the basilisk will be made more treacherous by the environment. Tripping roots and hidden underwater obstacles, as well as the basilisks spell resistance and natural hiding ability will hinder the PC’s in battling this enemy. To tweak this final encounter feel free to modify the encounter based on what help the PC’s have been able to recruit. If they have helped Ayiana overcome her xenophobia, or cured the madness of the pixies, they will have some powerful allies aiding them. It’s only fair then that the DM should make the single Basilisk a mated pair, or even adding Hit Dice to the monster.

*WRAPPING IT UP*
Depending on how the PC’s handle the events in this adventure, a number of branches can be spun off. Obviously if the basilisk is not driven off, it will continue to prey on the creatures of the Broken Mirror. Even if the beast is destroyed, the pixies will continue to suffer until the curse is broken. If the PC’s were forced into a fight with the pixies, other inhabitants of the Shard of Faeries may be out for a little revenge. And if Ayiana never manages to overcome her xenophobia, the Broken Mirror will continue to lack a strong defender, leading to more opportunities for adventure.

*INGREDIENT SUMMARY*
Abyssal Greater Basilisk
The final foe the PC’s face in the adventure, the legendary beast seen in Tremayne’s vision.

Eyes of Doom
A cursed pair of these is the cause behind the current state of unrest in the Pixies of the Shard of Faeries.

Far Shot
The specialty of the pixies of the Shard of Faeries.

Broken Mirror
Both the name, and the appearance of the lakes and forest that comprise the adventure's setting.

Wind Walk
The spell Ayiana uses to follow the PC’s at a distance undetected.

Xenophobia
The irrational and overwhelming fear of strangers that Ayiana suffers from.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 8, 2005)

> Round 2, Match 1: Evilhalfling vs. Tinner
> Ingredients
> •	Abyssal Greater Basilisk
> •	Eyes of Doom
> ...




Ill Wishes 
An adventure for 10th -13th level characters.​

Background:


In the city of Taj Ubaid there is chaos.  A lowly nobody named Abdul-Hayy uncovered a Noble Djinni Ring. The Djinni offered him 3 wishes.  The first was to become a Sultan.  The djinni asked a servant genie to brake the mirror of life trapping, that belonged to the Sultan Izz al Din. This unleashed a swarm of terrible creatures.  These creatures immediately killed the old sultan and most of his staff, guards and concubines.  The Djinni  brought Abdul-Hayy to an audience chamber in the outer palace, he was given the sultans robes and jewelry, the Emirs were told that he was cursed, and that to have him killed would bring the curse on them instead.  Emir Abdul-Azim refused to accept him, and ordered his troops and champions to lock down the city to prevent riots.  His elite unit of archers, the One Mile Strikers took up positions in nearby towers and on rooftops, ordered to shoot at any flying targets. Emir Abdul-Ghani gave the new Sultan bodyguards, and promised him loyalty, then set about organizing troops to take and hold the city for himself.  

Meanwhile two beholders set free from the mirror began to fight.  They charmed the other beasts and many of the guards, using them against each other.  Neither dared try for the Basilisk as only anti magic was sure defense against the beasts gaze.  The beholder in the front room tried to fly above its range, but was stopped by archers. 

Abdul-Hayy‘s second wish was that all the vicious creatures in the place be slain – the Djnni responded by summoning the party.

The Court of Wind Walking 

The party appears on a large courtyard.  A massive closed ornamental gate lies before them.  Standing in facing is a statue of a swordsman in a spiked helm.  There is the sound of a throat clearing behind them.  A 9’tall richly dressed man in a turban speaks to them. “Greetings Sa’hibs I am the Djinni Khalid Dhakwan, and I have brought you here at the request of the Sultan Abdul- Heyy.   His inner palace is overrun by monsters, and he wishes for you to dispose of them.  In return I will grant you one wish, once the task is complete.”   He will explain that they are in the courtyard of wind walking, which is as close as traveling magic can reach towards the Inner Pavilion.  The worst are the Eyes of Doom – a pair of floating orbs, each topped with multiple eyes.  One smooth the other covered with scales.  He will also mention a terrible wingless dragon that turns victims to stone.   The Djinni will ask as if they wish to see the sultan or begin immediately clearing the inner palace, he will recommend not leaving the palace as the city is in an uproar. 

If asked to see the sultan the Djinni will escort them through winding hallways, most covered in gold mosaics.  The sultan Abdu-Heyy is sitting in a small audience chamber in an outer courtyard.   He is thin and self conscious sometimes stuttering or missing a word, at others acting very official and confidant.  Sense motive or diplomacy checks will reveal that he is trying to rule, but has very few ideas how to do so.  Checks are made at -10 if language is a barrier.   He has 6 guards with him, all dressed in a similar fashion to the statue, except that they have crane badges.  None will speak the common tongue.  The Sultan’s guards should be veterans but no match for PCs.  If communication is possible the Abdul-Heyy will say that he was the chosen successor of the old Sultan who perished in the onslaught of beasts.  He will expect them to clean out the palace saying he may have work for them afterward.  If the players inform him of the Genies offer he will offer 50,000 gp instead of the wish.  He will also warn against flying, saying that his A loyal Emir commands the One Mile Strikers, and they have orders to fire on any flying targets. 

The guards will not speak voluntarily, but this is often no obstacle for determined adventurers.
They are assigned by the Emir Abdul–Ghani and told that this is the new Emir, at least until the place is clear.  Ghani at this moment is gathering his troops outside the city, and expects to replace the Sultan as soon as the palace is straitened out.  They think highly of their Emir especially his military tactics.  They think little of the Sultan but show him nothing but loyal faces. 

*Flying *

Archers hide in rooftops and towers surrounding the place, some even in the outer palace buildings.  Anyone trying to fly (if visible) will be shot at by 3-18 arrows most at +4 (1d8+1), each volley will also include 2 arrows at +10(1d8+4).  There are no more than three archers on any building.  They will fire at anyone rising above the roofline.  The roof is a complex mass of domes towers and pitched roofs and offers good cover to those who stay close.  (see leaving the palace for further info on archers) 

*
Resting: *
If the party is rests with the intention of returning the Sultan will have guest rooms readied but the lack of staff will be obvious.  If the party has made at least one attempt on the inner Palace, messengers from the two Emirs will arrive to consult with the PCs inviting them to outside meetings.  Additionally after one assault the Sultan will provide gifts (roll randomly on art objects table)  he has no real notion of the value of objects he gives out. 

Leaving the Palace: 

An archer will stop anyone coming out of the palace, her wears the badge of the scorpion.  
If the characters are not hostile he will summon his Emir.   Emir Abdul –Azim (cleric/fighter ECL-3) commands the archer troops surrounding the palace.  If approached he will willingly talk, as long as none of his archers have been slain.  If some have been the he will be initially unfriendly and demand a blood price for each man.  He speaks his own language as well as common and Draconic.  His troops will fight on unless it seems hopeless if any of their fellows have been killed.  The troops have access to greater magical weapon, and most will have a few magic arrows.  His troops are elite skirmishers and rarely are found without cover or in a group of more than 3. 
One Mile Strikers: 50, 3rd level fighters/warriors all with point blank shot and Far shot, 30 are on roof tops, 15 stationed around the Emir.  The archer captain is a fighter specialized in archery.   The rest of his troops are scattered through the city trying to keep peace. Emir Abdul- Azim is proud and values his duty to his men above all else.  

The city itself is chaotic, many stores are closed streets are either deserted of full of people loitering and talking.  Diplomacy, gather information or magic can find a translator who will accompany them as far as the palace for a fee. Bringing a translator inside the outer palace is more expensive and the inner palace only possible with force. 

The following rumors may be uncovered talking to troops, citizens or using divinations. 
The information gained depends as much on the status of the person questioned as the rolls.

Sultan Abdul-Hayy was an unknown before he became Sultan.  
The current Sultan is doomed for his rapid rise to power has offended the otherworld. 
…..They will then make the sign of the evil eye.    
Sultan Abdul-Heyy has little support among the troops or populace.  
Even now Emir Abdul-Ghani gathers troops, around the city, to take/defend it.  
Uncles, brothers and rivals of the old Sultan ready troops to march on the city. 
Wars are fought between teams of heroes; troops are used only to hold land.  
The last sultan was killed by the evil eye. 
The Inner palace was taken by the Eyes of Doom – physical manifestations of the evil eye. (beholders) 
Many of the Old sultan's guards and concubines were turned to stone. 


 Entering the Sanctum 
*
Gates and Audience Hall: *
The gates are locked and magically held – 12th level caster but not invulnerable.  If the party searches they can find a hole where a beholder used disintegrate, 15’ above the ground.  Most internal doors have been destroyed. Any use of teleportation or dimension door like spells either into or out of the inner palace will redirect to the courtyard of wind walking.   Divinations work normally, but will not function on beholders due to the Anti-magic. 

The great hall has even more elaborate mosaics than are seen elsewhere.  There is a large copper vessel overturned on the floor.  Dead guards are everywhere, many killed fighting each other and over a dozen statues.  Several of the dead are carrying broken pieces of a mirror.  Some of the dead are heroes, several levels lower than the party and one or two may be found with full equipment.  A hole near the ceiling brings in lots of light. 

A wounded beholder hides near the ceiling (20’up) it suffers from multiple arrow wounds.  It lacks a ray of death, instead it has a long flexible eyestalk that casts doom.  The beholder is able to focus this in addition to any other 3 eyes in a single arc.  
If noticed beholder will use its antimagic cone and talk with the party, trying to convince them that the other abominations dwelling in the building are far more of a threat.   It will say that there is a terrible corrupted beast living in the center of the palace – it has scales, where only smooth skin should be !  It will also mention the basilisk that roams the halls 
Any move to avoid the Central Eye will result in a fight to the death. 

*
The Halls and Second Courtyard:*
 Narrow winding halls lead inward doors lead to baths, storage, and guard rooms- the statues become more common – eunuchs and harem girls.  The mosaics become more sensual and erotic.  After passing a staircase to a gallery the halls open out into another courtyard (which can be reached by air if the archers are dealt with (only +2 to hit at this range).  The courtyard is dominated by statue of a defeated sphinx, injured by arrows and partially eaten.  There are several human statues as well. The Abyssal Greater Basilisk is hiding behind the statue, it considers this courtyard its lair.   The galleries would be good spaces to attack it from as it must move close to each to be able to use its gaze.  One gallery has a huge hole where the railings and pillars should be.  Behind it stands a statue of a second genie. (spot check from courtyard)  he stands before a large broken mirror in an elaborate frame, he has a fist raised to strike,  careful examination shows glass shards imbedded in his fist.  

*Bathing Chamber: *
The very center of the palace contains another courtyard – this one with a bathing pool in the center.  There only two statues here, a harem girl scrambling out of the pool, and a single guard. This courtyard is domed but clearstory windows around the base of the dome bring in lots of light.  The last beholder is floating under the dome. It will attack violently and without warning, trying to catch all but one character outside the anti-magic are.  It will call them servants of the scale-less abomination.  It too has a single longer eyestalk that casts doom.  This beholder lacks the charm monster ray. 
(If necessary the beholder may have a charmed human guard.)



Continuing the Adventure:
This was just the beginning.

The genie will suggest the party use the wish to restore fallen comrades (this is a highly lethal adventure.) promising a complete lack of side effects.  

The Sultan will invite the PCs to stay on – and he will try and use them as a threat to hold off his rivals.   He is not very bright, but does posses some cunning.  Without major support he will be overthrown, and the harder PCs defend him the more trouble the city will be in when they do leave.  

The sultan does not have the promised 50,000 gp. but will offer gifts of furniture or art looted from the palace.  He can scrape together about half of what he promised, but he knows little of the real value of the things he gives away. 

Emir Abdul-Azim (cleric/fighter) will either offer to join the sultan, or betray him depending largely on if the PCs killed any of his men, or dealt with him on friendly terms.  If on very good terms he will try and convince the PCs to back him for Sultan instead. 

Emir Abdul-Ghani (aristocrat/fighter) will try and convince the party of his fitness to rule instead; saying that he alone has enough armed men to hold the city from the uncles and brothers coming to assault it.  Claiming that he was the old sultan’s most trusted advisor and weeping piteously that he was not in audience that day, or he could have saved the Sultan.  He is rampantly insincere, but commands enough troops and respect to hold the city. 

The other candidates have champions who will try and target the players, while the troops will just camp and hold position and wait for the champions to decide the fate of the war.  There is a ritualized display of abilities.  When this display ends it is open season on champions.  All contesting champions must be present, although invisibility, shapechanges and bluffing are all par for course. 

It is considered unethical to attack troops without disposing of their champions.  The loosing side is normally given the option of retreating.  Any Emir will be happy to explain this to the players. 

It will take a week for the rivals to arrive.  These forces and their champions are left up to the DM’s needs. 

The players would be hard pressed to hold the city without loyal men, but could easily become the power behind the throne. 

Ingredients:
•	_Abyssal Greater Basilisk – Terrorizing the palace. 
•	Eyes of Doom – two beholders with doom eyestalks 
•	Far Shot – The One Mile Strikers archer company that surround the palace 
•	Broken Mirror – a mirror of life trapping, when broken it released the monsters.  
•	Wind Walk – the Courtyard of wind walking, redirects and limits travel magic.
•	Xenophobia – drives the beholders to fight against each other rather than leaving the palace._


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jun 9, 2005)

WOW! I get back to be surprised by the thread so far. Both in the neat ideas that I've seen and my disagreements with some of the winners (doing a great job, though carpe, keep it up). I love Iron DM.


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 9, 2005)

*Iron DM round 2, match 2: Nonamazing versus Stormborn.*

The Sound of Fear
An Eberron Adventure for 6th - 8th level characters
Part One of _The Siege of Karrlakton_​
Karrlakton is a massive, grim metropolis that sits on the northern bank of the Cyre River, a mere stone's throw away from the edge of the fearsome Mournland.  Doomsayers and apocalyptic prophets gather in Karrlakton's all-but-abandoned docks, staring across the water at the thick grey wall of mist that marks the Mournland's border and muttering about the horrible fate that is surely soon to befall sad Karrlakton.

They may be right.

For in the grey gloom of the Mournland, a terrible foe stirs.  A dark and mysterious enemy who has already set his plans in motion, has already sent his agent to infiltrate the city and prepare it for its downfall.  In this adventure, the player characters come into contact with that agent, a mighty arcane hydra, and are given the chance to stop its plan to recover a cursed artifact that can turn ordinary men into ravaging killers.

*Background*

Many years ago, in the nation of Cyre, there lived a powerful but mad old elementalist named Augustus Kepler.  Augustus was never part of the Cyran war effort--his fellow wizards considered him unstable, and with good reason.  His specialty was fire, and he had a tendancy to use it a bit too liberally, tending to rain destruction down upon his friends and enemies alike.  The addled wizard was left alone in his tower, while the other wizards of the day fought to keep Cyre free.

Augustus grew very lonely over the years, and eventually decided to adopt a pet (having accidentally immolated his familiar).  But what does a mad fire wizard take for a pet?  Why a baby eleven-headed pyrohydra, of course!   Augustus raised the pyrohydra in the basement of his tower, feeding it on cattle, small game, and the occasional leftover bits of his various experiments.

Under Augustus' influence, the hydra grew up to be very strange.  First of all, the monster developed  sentience and intelligence, eventually becoming as clever as any mortal man.  And secondly, each of the creature's heads began to embody a different facet of the overall intelligence, in effect developing their own seperate personalities.

The wizard, of course, was thrilled.  Instead of one companion, it was as though he had eleven.  He encouraged the changes in the hydra, even going so far as to use his magic to further their development.  Eventually, each of the hydra's heads had its own, distinct personality.

Then came the destruction of Cyre, and Augustus died.  The hydra was unharmed, somehow, as was the wizard's tower.  The hydra spent its time arguing with itself and occasionally reading bits of Augustus's diaries and spellbooks.

A year or so later, the hydra was discovered by a powerful entity (the mysterious foe who now seeks to assault Karrlakton, and who shall remain unrevealed in this adventure).  This entity saw the potential in such a minion, and immediately set to bringing the hydra under control by promising it the one thing it desired most: individual bodies for each of its personalities (who were becoming quite tired of sharing one body).

The hydra was smuggled across the river and into the sewers of Karrlakton, where it began to sets its master's plan into effect.  Using the simple bits of magic it had picked up from Augustus' books, the hydra charmed a handful of rogues and scoundrels, each head choosing one humanoid to act as its proxy in the city.  With the aid of a secret weapon uncovered from the Mournland and some cursed artifacts discovered in Karrlakton, the hydra is unleashing a quiet wave of fear across the city.  And in the dank tunnels of the sewers, it hunts for a long-dead bard's worst mistake--an artifact that will transform innocent people into unstoppable killers...

*The Hydra's Plan*

The pyrohydra was brought into Karrlakton with orders to spread fear and destablize the city's defenses.  It was given no specific plans on how to acomplish that goal, however.  Its new master did give it a secret weapon to use in pursuit of its goal, but the hydra found this weapon difficult to control, so it began to search for some other tools to use.

At first, the hydra snatched criminals and thugs away from the street of the dock district under cover of darkness, charming the captives, and then using them as its own private thieves guild.  Its gang, the Black Rose, has already begun to cause mayhem throughout the city.  But recently, the chance discovery of a long abandoned hiding place in the sewers has given the hydra an extra plan.  The hydra has uncovered one of the secret boltholes of Vothario, a legendary elven seducer who often found himself needing a place to hide from angry husbands or spurned lovers.  One of the bard's flawed creations, a cursed pair of drums, has become the centerpiece of the hydra's plot to spread panic throughout the city.

*Notes on the structure of the adventure:*

This adventure is divided into two halves.  The first part, 'Fear in the Streets', consists of eight small encounters and vingettes designed to give the players a sense of what is happening in Karrlakton.  These encounters can be run in any order, and one does not have to use them all.  (It would be quite possible, and even reccomended, to insert these encounters into parts of other adventures, thus slowly setting up the foundation of this story).  Part one, as a whole, acts as the 'hook' for the player characters, presenting enough unusual happenings to draw the attention of even the most jaded of adventuring groups.  Part one also generates an interesting red herring for the characters to chase: the elven bard Vothario.

The second part, 'What Lies Beneath', describes a (literal) crawl beneath the city, and an eventual confrontation with the pyrohydra itself.  This part of the adventure is more direct, but also much more dangerous, and begins as soon as the characters discover one of the entrances into the hydra's lair.  The player characters may or may not be able to stop the wicked pyrohydra from finding and/or using the cursed artifact that it seeks.

*Part one: Fear in the Streets*

(Note: to keep up the general level of danger and excitement, the DM may wish to include after every three or so encounters, a combat featuring 1d8+2 low-level Black Rose gang members who are after the characters for "sticking their nose into other people's business".  These fights will probably not be much of a threat for the characters, but will serve to create a little dynamic tension in the middle of some otherwise quiet encounters.  Black Rose thugs are usually low-level warriors and rogues, with an occasional mid-level leader, at the DM's discretion--perhaps one of the gang leaders mentioned in Appendix I.  The thugs can be easily identified by their black leather armor, often decorated with some sort of rose symbol.)

*Sidebar*: _The structure of the city._

Karrlakton is a very large city of about 60,000 citizens.  For the purposes of this adventure, we'll consider the city to be divided into six broad districts.  These districts are not sharply distinguished in anyway, and tend to blur into one another at the edges.  DMs should certainly add more detail as they see fit to help flesh out individual locations, always keeping in mind the essential character of city: gloom and despair.  Everything is grey and dark, and these days, there is also a mild sense of fear in the air.

_District one_: central city.  The wealthiest district, containing most of the mansions of the nobles and the major centers of city and regional authority.  Information is hard to come by here, as most of the people are unwilling to share rumors with strangers or members of the lower class (+2 circumstance modifier to all Diplomacy and Gather Information DCs unless the character making the check seems to be a member of the aristocracy).  The district is home to the Greymarble Library, an excellent place to research historical information, although there is a cost to use it (5 gp per day of research).  At the moment, the city's rulers are discussing a plan to tear down the city walls, to "make the atmosphere of the city a bit more open around here".  This proposal, known simply enough as the "Tear Down the Wall Initiative", has been met with a great deal of controversy.

_District two_: the docks.  Quiet and mostly abandoned, the dock are home to most of the city's most vicious and dangerous criminals.  Since the Cyre river became too dangerous to easily travel, the city's once-bustling docks lie mostly unused.  The few taverns and inns still open in the distrcit are  good places to hunt for rumors (-2 circumstance modifier to the DCs of Gather Information checks) although most (50%) of what the characters learn will be outright lies and misdirection.  The clever use of bribes can help the characters make friends here, but may also attract attention.  For every occasion on which the characters use bribes to help them succeed on a Diplomacy or Gather Information check, there is a cummulative 10% chance that they will ambushed by a group of 1d4+1 low-level muggers, who have decided the characters might be easy marks.

_District three_: mid-city markets.  The mid-city is the area between the docks and the central city, and is mostly poor and insular.  The small marketplaces sell food, clothing, and other essentials, although a few shadowy booths hidden in alleys also sell simple weapons.  The hydra has several agents here, who will report to their master if they notice any suspicious people nosing around (such as the characters).  Assume the merchants in this district start off as Indifferent, but if the characters do anything to draw the hydra's attention to themselves, rumors will suddenly rise up portraying the characters as dangerous, unbalanced thugs, causing the merchants to shift their attitude to Unfriendly.

_District four_: mid-city residential.  The people in this area are simple, poor folk who wish to be left alone.  The neighborhoods are insular and quiet, making it difficult to learn much (+2 circumstance modifier to the DCs of any Gather Information or Diplomacy checks).  This district has been hit the hardest by the hydra's campaign of terror, and everyone seems frightened and nervous.  Oddly enough, the characters see people sleeping outdoors all around this district, often whole families at a time (this is because of the claustrophobia the hydra has generated; see part two for details).

_District five_: north-city markets.  The north-city is the area on the far side of Karrlakton, away from the river.  Conditions here are a bit nicer--craftsmen and skilled laborers sell their wares here, and a pair of weapon factories, the Karrnathi military's main suppliers, dominate the industry in this district.  The markets here have a better variety of goods than in the mid-city, with a corresponding increase in prices (assume everything for sale in this district is 5% to 10% more expensive than base cost).  The hydra is currently trying to insert its agents into the markets here.

_District six_: north-city residential.  The neighborhoods of the north city are a bit more friendly, a bit less plagued by the vague sense of fear that seems to be settling across the rest of the city.   The people here are, for the most part, willing to talk to polite strangers, but there is little useful information to be had here, as the citizens of this district know little about what is happening in the poorer sections of the city.  This is the best place to learn about Vothario, as the people of this district still tell tall tales about the legendarily lecherous elf.​
*Part one, encounter one:* _Robbery._  At some point during their stay in the city, the characters find that they have been robbed.  This encounter probably requires the most adjustment from the DM, as the exact conditions of the robbery will vary greatly depending on where the characters tend to spend the night and how well their belongings are protected.  Ideally, the theft happens while the characters are staying the night in a local inn.  A low-level rogue (Hide and Move Silently totals of +10 each; don't forget the -10 penalty that sleeping characters take on all Listen checks) sneaks into the characters room and makes off with a small amount of gold or an item.  The thief then leaves a withered rose behind as a calling card.

If the characters manage to catch the rogue in the act, or successfully track him to his hideout (DC 25 Survival check, due to difficult conditions), they can try and interrogate him.  Cord ir'Vain is a former noble whose family lost all their holdings, forcing him to resort to a life of crime. He was being recruited into the Black Rose gang--this job was supposed to be his initiation.  He doesn't know how to contact anyone in the gang, because they had contacted him first, and were going to contact him again after the job was done.

(The characters may not be able to catch the thief--that's okay. Just remember to include whatever was stolen as part of the hydra's treasure at the end of the adventure.)

The withered rose itself is completely ordinary, with no traces of magic.  Roses are fairly common--this one could have come from any one of the flower sellers in the city.  See the investigation section, below, for more about what the players can learn from this clue.  The main purpose of this encounter is to get the withered rose into the characters hands.

*Part one, encounter two:* _Quack._  While passing through the mid-city markets, the characters pass a large crowd of tired commoners.  The crowd is gathered around an oily-looking merchant with large curled mustaches.  The merchant is loudly proclaiming the properties of his "Dreamless Sleep Potion", while a ragged halfing takes orders from the desperate commoners.  The characters can hear the customers complaining among themselves about how they haven't gotten a good night's sleep in ages because of their recurring nightmares.

Any character who takes the time to listen to the merchant's sales pitch can make a Sense Motive check (DC 18).  If the character has 5 or more ranks in Heal or Profession (herbalist), they gain a +2 bonus on their Sense Motive check (a total of a +4 bonus if they have 5 ranks in both).  Those who make their checks realize that the merchant is lying about his wares--he is likely selling nothing more than flavoured water.

If the characters wish to involve themselves at this point, they will have to make Diplomacy checks to convince the crowd that the merchant is tricking them (alternately, a Bluff check might also work; or the players might decide to profit from the merchant's scam by joining forces with him and helping to sell the 'potion').  The commoners really want to believe that the potion works, so it won't be easy to convince them otherwise (DC 20).  Once convinced, however, the crowd disperses sadly, their hopes thwarted.  They appear to be too tired to really get angry with the con artist merchant.  (Alternately, if the characters side with the merchant, he'll offer them 30% of his sales, which after about four hours of work amounts to 100 gold for the characters).  The merchant, whether successful or not, does not return to sell his potion here again.

The main point of this encounter is to let the characters know that the city is suffering from a plague of nightmares, the mid-city area in particular.  If asked, the commoners will say that their dreams are very similar: being buried alive, being trapped underground, the wall of their houses or of the city slowly closing in on them.  All of the nightmares have common themes of claustrophobia and suffocation.

*Part one, encounter three:* _Nightmare._  (This encounter may be used at any point, but it works best if it comes at some point after encounter two).  At some point, while sleeping near or in the mid-city district, the characters suffer terrible nightmares.  A specific dream is described in detail below, but only one of the characters should experience it (and remember it clearly).  The other characters should have troubling but non-specific similar dreams featuring images of being buried alive and feelings of suffocation and claustrophobia.  Choose randomly which character experiences the full dream (and remembers all of it), or choose whichever character is known to be the most 'sensitive' (perhaps a wizard or other magic-using type).

In the dream, the character is standing in a dank and smelly room.  It is incredibly hot.  There is a large old chest nearby with an intricately-carved crest that somehow seems important.  The crest is of a lovely rose, but it appears to have recently been charred black.  Just in front of the character is a deep pit.  There are strange noises coming from the pit, hungry noises which become more and more omnious.  Suddenly, a blast of fire hits the character from behind, driving them off their feet and into the pit.  Cold earth rises up all over them, dirt filled with sharp rocks that tear at their skin.  The earth wraps around them, making it impossible to move, surrounding them, drowning them, pouring itself down their mouth and into their lungs...

This where the dream ends and the character awakens, feeling short of breath.  The shortness of breath (and an intense feeling of claustrophobia) remains until the character goes outside or into some sort of wide open area.

This encounter's main purpose is to give the characters a sense of fear, but the dream also provides them with a couple of vague clues (the incredible heat and the blast of fire pointing to a foe that uses fire as a weapon; the rose crest possibly leading to connections with the Black Rose Gang or with Vothario).

*Part one, encounter four:* _Trial._  While travelling through the central city district, the characters pass by notices annoucing an upcoming public trial.  The criminal in question is said to be one of the leaders of the notorious Burnt Flower gang (the local legal authorities have unknowingly gotten the name of the gang incorrect).

By this point the characters may have heard some rumors about the Black Rose gang and may decide to attend the trial.  Or the person on trial may be an NPC that the players have met before and who they believe to be innocent of the charges.  Or they may attend the trial at the request of an ally, who asks for the characters' impartial observations (If the characters have played through the prelude, "A Fearful Harvest", then General L--- might ask one of them judge the trial on his behalf, as he is much to busy to attend).  If the characters decide not to attend the trial, or there isn't a hook strong enough to draw them to it, they later learn that the accused was judged guilty and sentenced to death, despite repeated assertions of innocence.

The trial is held in a large open ampitheater near the city hall.  (Ideally, a few days should pass between the time that the characters first see the notice for the trial and the time that the trial actually takes place.  The characters could experience one or more of the other possible encounters between the two events.)  The six judges all sit near the center of the audience section, while the accused stands on a raised platform in the middle of the ampitheater, restrained and flanked by two scary looking Karrnathi skeletons.  A small crowd has assembled behind the judges, in order to watch the trial.  Two young men stand behind small podiums arranged in front of the judges, one dressed in red robes and the other in green (the green robed man is here to present the notes for the defense, the other the notes for the prosecution).

The six judges are all aristocrats, all well dressed and healthy looking.  Before the trial begins, the characters can pick up discussion among the crowd that indicates the judges have already pretty much decided that the suspect is guilty--the trial is a formality.

The prosecutor's notes are strong--it seems that a snitch in the suspect's own gang passed on a lot of damning information.  The charges include conspiracy, murder, extortion, smuggling...the list goes on and one.   The defense doesn't have much, just the suspect's claim that they were mind controlled by a powerful wizard (this seems to be a common defense, and one that the judges pay little attention to).

The suspect can be any one of the heads of the Black Rose gang (see Appendix I for a list).  The DM can decide which of the gang leaders best works for this scene, but I suggest Hawk, the young ranger in thrall to Gemlin, as the characters will probably be sympathetic to her.  The leader was ratted out by one of the gang's newer members (who is later found stabbed to death, a withered rose left on the body) and was surprised to be caught.  After a few days away from the influence of the hydra, the suspect came to realize that they had been magically influenced, and decided to use that as their defense. 

If the characters do not involve themselves in the trial, the judges all vote the suspect guilty, and the sentence is death.  If one of the characters is on the judging panel, she may attempt to vote otherwise and to convince the other judges to vote along with her.  Convincing one judge takes a DC 20 skill check (Diplomacy, Bluff, or Preform) and another judge is convinced for each three points by which the character beats the difficulty (so two judges are convinced at a check of 23, three judges at 26, and so on).  In the event of a tie, the criminal is judged to be guilty--there has to be a majority vote of innocence in order to free the suspect.  Characters who are not on the judging panel find it more difficult to sway the judges opinions (the DC of all checks is increased by 2), as the judges are not inclined to listen to random strangers who decide to interrupt the proceedings.

If the suspect is set free, the characters may have gained a useful source of information.  Of course, the Black Rose gang will try and eliminate the newly-freed criminal as soon as possible.  (This may lead to a few minor combat encounters for the characters.  Assume death squads of 1d6+2 2nd level warriors led by 1d2 4th level rogues).  The criminal knows the gang's main goal (to spread terror and cause mayhem), the names of the other leaders (see Appendix I), one of the entrances to the hydra's lair in the sewers (unfortunately, the hydra, knowing that its servant has been caught, has sealed off that entrance), and the importance of the withered rose (the hydra's lair guardians are trained to avoid anyone carrying one of the roses).  Getting this information should be difficult, however, as it will not be easy to gain the former suspect's trust.  This should be a matter of roleplaying, not of simple dice rolls (although Intimidation might work just fine, if the characters choose that route).

*Part one, encounter five:* _Job._  At some point, a minor level member of the Black Rose gang approaches the characters with an offer for a job.  Jivaro, a rather dim-witted halfling sneak, had been assigned to steal some rare books from the Greymarble library.  He chickened out, however, and decided to find someone else to 'subcontract' the job to.  Having gotten an entirely inaccurate portrait of the characters from the rumors that he'd heard (or perhaps an accurate one, depending on the characters in question) Jivaro seeks out the PCs and offers them the work.  He asks only a 40% commission, although if the characters decide to take the job, Jivaro can be bullied down to a mere 10%.  (By the way, Jivaro is the same ragged halfling who acts as the merchant's assistant in encounter 2).

Jivaro was supposed to steal a three volume biography on the life of Vothario.  It would be incredibly easy to steal, as the library is unguarded and sealed only by a single lock on the massive front doors (Open Lock DC 28).  There are no windows one the first floor, but one could scale the wall fairly easily (Climb DC 16) and break in through a second floor window.  It would also be simple to enter the library during the day (paying the 5 gp fee) and Bluff one's way out with the books (Bluff DC 20).  The only complication is that Jivaro was supposed to leave a withered rose behind, and if the players agree to steal the books for him, he insists that they leave the rose as required (Jivaro has a rose that the characters may take).  The player characters probably won't steal the books, but if they do, Jivaro will arrange to turn then meet one of the gang leaders (Maya, who is Testra's thrall) and will then deliver the 100 gp reward (minus his agreed-upon percentage).  If the characters set things up to try and follow Jivaro they may do so, but when Maya discovers them, she will call upon her goons and fight to the death (knowing that her master, the hydra, is likely to kill her if she is captured or gives away any information).  The characters may also attempt to have Jivaro contact Maya without the books (Jivaro should be easy to intimidate or convince), in which case things happen more or less the same way, except that Maya will also attack Jivaro if she assumes his betrayal.

The biography turns out to be surprsingly steamy, bordering on pornography--well, perhaps not so much of a surprise, considering the subject.  The hydra wanted the books because it is searching for Vothario's Pipes of Prowess (more details in part two) and it thought the books might have a clue.  They do--in the third volume, Vothario's biographer suggests that the bard tried to destroy his own creation (the pipes) but failed.  He supposedly hid the pipes in "a place where no man could ever play them".  The book says that the pipes were supposed to be Vothario's greatest creation, but that they came out flawed in some way (the biographer does not know what the flaw was).  But even if the hydra doesn't get its claws on the books, it will still eventually find the pipes in time for the final confrontation of the adventure, so don't worry about it.

This encounter is intended to make the characters more aware of the actions of the Black Rose gang, as well as build on the Vothario red herring (while also potentially providing a useful clue--the pipes were thrown into the river, where a wind instrument, naturally, could not be played).

*Part one, encounter six:* _Missing._  Ella, a polite but frightened young human woman, contacts the characters and asks them to find her recently married husband, who has mysteriously.  Her only clue is a withered rose that was left on her doorstep.  She describes the her husband in great detail and says that he was last seen in the docks area (being one of the very few sailors brave enough to still work on the Cyre River).  He went missing four days ago.

The characters have no way of knowing this, but Ella's husband, Ferlis, is already dead.  If the characters have already had the nightmare described in enounter two, then they suddenly realize after Ella's description that the person in the dream (the person from whose perspective the dream takes place) was none other than Ferlis.  If they have the nightmare later on, they realize this shortly after waking.  (For an added interesting twist, have Ella's description of Ferlis closely match the appearance of the character who had the nightmare).

Ella has no money to offer the characters and no way to reward them (in fact, she is in danger of losing her home now that she no longer has her husband's income to rely on).  She refuses to believe that her husband may be dead, and begs the characters to find him.  Characters who search for Ferlis may make Gather Information checks (DC 30 normally, or DC 25 in the docks) once every four hours of searching.  Keep in mind that people in the docks may unintentionally (or perhaps maliciously) give the characters inaccurate information.  On a success, the characters learn that Ferlis was last seen heading into the mid-city markets.  With another success, characters learn that for several days prior to his disappearance, Ferlis had been telling everyone that would listen about the smugglers he had spotted slipping crates of weapons out of the city.  With a third success, characters learn that members of the Black Rose gang had been asking about Ferlis on several occasions.

This encounter is intended to showcase the dark deeds of the Black Rose gang, hopefully by eliciting some sympathy from the players on behalf of poor widowed Ella.  This should provide a good reason for characters (and players) to want to confront the Black Rose gang, especially if Ella remains a recurring NPC.

*Part one, encounter seven:* _Rumble._  Late one evening, the characters are disturbed by the sounds of a large battle.  In a broad alley between two inns (one of which just happens to be the characters' inn), a group of six Black Rose thugs are attacking three burly-looking dockworkers (some of the last few survivors of a rivial gang that dared to challenge the Black Rose).  Things looks grim: one of the dockworkers is already wounded, and the Black Rose thugs are well armed.

The characters may ignore this conflict, or they may get involved on one side or another.  If they ignore things, the Black Rose thugs swiftly eliminate their targets and return to their leader, the Hooded Ogre (one of the Black Rose leaders, Uthlug's thrall--see Appendix I).  If they chose to get involved, neither side will prove to be much of a challenge for the characters.  If they rescue the dockworkers, they will be rewarded with promises of friendship and an offer of drinks at the nearest scummy tavern.  The characters may be able to follow any surviving Black Rose thugs back to their leader.  If they help the Black Rose thugs, they will be rewarded with an offer to join the Black Rose gang (an offer not to be lightly refused).  The Black Rose thugs will take willing characters to meet their leader, who they refer to in whispers as the Hooded Ogre.

One way or another, this encounter is likely to end with the characters meeting the Hooded Ogre.  Because the Ogre is loud and violent (assume his starting reaction is Unfriendly) things will probably end in a fight, unless the characters have something up their sleeve.  This may be one possible route by which the characters learn of an entrance to the hydra's lair.  The DM should not make such information easy to obtain, but neither should he ignore the clever use of tactics and tricks on the part of the players.  Although the Hooded Ogre knows about one of the entrances, he has never been inside (he is too big too fit) and he does not know about the need to carry a withered rose to avoid the attacks of the lair's guardians.

*Part one, encounter eight:* _Murder._  An important noble or aristocrat is found murdered, and their death becomes the major topic of conversation across the city.  This encounter works best if the noble in question had some prior association with the characters (if you have previously run the prelude, "A Fearful Harvest", then General L--- is the murdered noble).  A withered rose is found at the scene of the crime.

If the characters choose to get involved in the investigation, they will find few clues to help them.  It becomes appearant that the murdered noble was important in some way to the defense of the city (perhaps a military leader, or one of the weapons factory owners), but what this means is anyone's guess.  There are, unfortunately, no clues that betray the identity of the murderer (who happens to be Zhukov, one of the Black Rose gang leaders, the thrall of Halgrin--see Appendix I).

Over the next few weeks, there are several such murders (one every three days or so).  Each of the victims is involved in the military defense of the city in some way, and it most cases it appears that the victims knew the killer, or at least trusted the killer enough to let him into their house (Zhukov, a solider, knew most of these men at least by reputation, and he used his uniform and rank to bluff his way into their houses).  The murders are part of the hydra's plot to destablize the city's defenses--characters who interrogate Black Rose gang members may learn more of this.

*Sidebar:* _Investigation._

At some point, the characters may to want to do a little investigation of their own.  There is a lot they can figure out from simple Gather Information checks (see the lists below), but they may be able to get even more information by questioning the right people.  If they capture a Black Rose gang member, the characters will be able to learn quite a bit about the gang, although only the gang leaders know of the entrances into the sewers near the hydra's lair.  Eventually, however, the characters may be able to capture one of the leaders and force them to reveal the location of one of the entrances.  Part one effectively comes to an end when the characters find one of the entrances and choose to use it.  As such, the DM should not make this information too easy to find (after all, the four entrances are the gang's most highly guarded secret).  Once the characters do know, however, it is time to move on to the climax in part two.

The red herring/subplot about Vothario can keep the players busy for quite some time, depending on how the DM chooses to run things.  Some players may begin to believe that Vothario is the main villian behind the Black Rose (which may leave them in for a nasty surprise when they make their way into the hydra's lair).  The important information that the characters should get out of the Vothario subplot is that he created some magical instruments and left them hidden in Karrlakton.

About the withered rose:
DC 12  The rose has been left at the scene of numerous robberies and crimes recently, mostly in the mid-city district.
DC 15  The rose is the sign of the new gang that has been slowly taking over the mid-city area.  the gang calls themselves either the Black Rose or the Burnt Rose.
DC 17 (DC 12 in north-city residential)  Vothario always left a fresh rose on the bed of his lovers, on the morning after.  It was his symbol--he wore a rose crest and had a rose design on his signet ring.

About the Black Rose gang:
DC 15  The Black Rose gang has been gathering strength for about a month now.  They are very intimidating, and most people are scared to speak about them.
DC 22  The Black Rose gang is involved in the usual sorts of criminal activities--robbery, extortion, smuggling--but their activites seem random, chaotic.
DC 25  Several of the leaders of the Black Rose gang are thugs who used to be bitter enemies.  No one can understand why they're suddenly working together like the best of friends.
DC 27  The leader of the Black Rose gang lives in the sewers, they say, but nobody knows how to find his or her exact location.
DC 30  The Black Rose are desperately looking for something--a magical set of pan pipes.  No one knows why or what the pipes are supposed to be able to do.

About the nightmares:
DC 12  The dreams started about a month ago, and have gotten constantly worse.  It's hard for anyone to get any sort of sleep at all.
DC 15  Some people say that they've dreamed about men and women that have gone missing.  In the nightmares, these people are murdered by being buried alive.
DC 20  Many, if not all of the missing people (the ones that have appeared in some of the dreams) have had some connection to the Black Rose gang, either working for them or openly defying them in some way.
DC 22  The noble who suggested the "Tear Down the Walls" initiative currently creating controversy among the city government allegedly got the idea after experiencing one of the nightmares while visiting cousins in the mid-city district.
DC 25  Oddly enough, the dreams seem to be moving around the city.  Different neighborhoods experience the nightmares on different nights, although it seems to be random.  (Further research, requiring several hours of work and two more DC 25 Gather Information checks, can pinpoint the center of the disturbance, where the dreams are strongest.)

About Vothario (all these DCs are -8 in north-city residential)
DC 15  Vothario was an elven bard, notorious for seducing women, who lived in Karrlakton about a hundred years ago, before the start of the Last War.  No one knows what happened to him, and he might still be alive.
DC 20  Vothario's symbol was the rose--the flower of love.  He always left a freshly blooming rose on the beds of his lovers, as he snuck away with the morning light.
DC 25  Vothario is remember for his (many) romantic conquests, but he was also quite skilled at magic.  It is rumored that he made many magic musical instruments, some of which are said to be hiding in the city.
DC 30  Vothario did indeed make several magic instruments, including some Drums of Panic, a set of Pipes of the Sewer, a Chime of Opening, and a unique magic item that he called the Pipes of Prowess.  What few people know, however, is that each of Vothario's creations had a major drawback or curse.​
*Part two: What Lies Beneath*

Eventually the characters will find their way into the sewers beneath the city, where the monstrous leader of the Black Rose gang awaits them.  The hydra has several potent defenses, and is prepared to fight off almost any intruders.  First of all, the tunnels themselves make moving and fighting difficult.  Each tunnel is only three feet high and three feet wide, forcing characters to crawl (this imposes a -4 penalty to a character's AC and a -4 penalty to all their attacks; small characters, having a bit more room to maneuver, only suffer a -2).  Secondly, the sewer tunnels are protected by a large number of serpents and oozes, all of whom have no trouble fighting in the cramped quarters due to their unique shapes.  And thirdly, the hydra has a secret weapon given to it by its master (it's a surprise--see below for more details).

But finally, and most importantly, the hydra has _Vothario's Drums of Panic_, which one of its minions plays every night.  These drums cause fear, just like normal drums of panic, but the fear is a specific one: claustrophobia.  Although the drums have a limited range for their full fear effect (120 radius; DC 16 Will save or suffer as per fear spell) anyone who hears the drums at all over a period of time, or feels their vibrations, begins to suffer from mild nervousness and fear.  The hydra has been playing the drums every night since it found them (it sleeps during the day).  The vibrations have been seeping up through the pipes, and infecting the people of the city with nightmares and claustrophobia.

If it is nighttime, the hydra is awake, and has at least three of its thralls with it (chosen randomly or DM's decision--see Appendix I).  One of the thralls is playing _Vothario's Drums of Panic_, and the sound is vibrating up through the sewer pipes.  To the characters, it feels as though the walls are throbbing slightly, almost alive.  Although the sound is still too indistinct to have a direct effect on the characters, it does make them all begin to feel slightly claustrophobic.  This feeling will grow as they move closer to its source, increased, no doubt, by the fact that they are moving through 3x3 tunnels.

If it is daytime, the hydra is asleep, and has only one of its thralls with it (the thrall is probably also sleeping).  The hydra always leaves one of its heads awake, however (the various personalities take turns with this duty).  If it hears sounds of battle in the pipes above, it will wake up the other heads and command the thrall to begin drumming (it may be important to note that the hydra cannot play the drums--its large talons are too clumsy--or any of Vothario's instruments).  Assume that each time the characters enter combat, the hydra makes a Listen check (+7) versus a DC of 19 (the DC may grow lower as the characters approach the center of the maze).  The hydra does not recieve its  usual racial bonus to Listen checks on this particular roll (normally the hydra would have a +9)

*Map Key:*  There are four circular chambers on the map (each marked with a circled 'T').  These are the four entrances to the lair (each hidden in a basement of a house somewhere above).  The entrance areas are the only places where the ceiling is of normal height, and each is a little smaller than 10 feet in diameter.  The walls are stone and the ladders set into the wall at each entrance are metal.  If you used encounter four in part one, one of the entrances has been collapsed (determine randomly).  The hydra may collapse other entrances, at the DM's discretion, if it feels that an entrance's secret location has been compromised.

The large circular area at the center of the map is the hydra's lair, of course--formerly a secret hiding place of Vothario's.  When the characters approach one of the four tunnels leading into the lair, they are attacked by the hydra's secret weapon (see encounter #3, below).  Note that each appearantly dead end on the map is actually a pipe that becomes smaller than the characters can possible traverse.  Most of these pipes are homes to the hydra's defenders, snakes and oozes.  This means that an attack can come from out of a "dead end" the characters just crawled away from.

*Encounters:*  There are four possible encounters in this area, and the first two are small ones that can each happen multiple times.  The second two are more dangerous ones that are unique.  The DM may wish to add extra encounters to expand this section of the adventure (this is an excellent dungeon for traps of all sorts, such as grates that randomly drop down and seperate the party or shallow spiked pits disguised with filth).

*Encounter #1: Snakes!*

The snakes in this area should be of a CR equal to roughly half the parties' average level (the difficult fighting conditions make even low CR creatures much more dangerous).  The characters should have a 30% chance every minute of encountering 1d2 snakes.  I reccomend large or huge viper snakes (CR 2 and 3, respectively), or, for more of a challenge, a Giant constrictor snake (CR 5).  (Monster Manual, pages 279-281).

All of the snakes have had charm animal cast on them at one point or another, and they have been trained to avoid anyone who shows them a withered rose (the snakes have a sharp enough sense of smell to detect the roses, if they are brought close enough to them) (does a withered rose have a smell?  yes, they smell very faintly like rotten perfume).

*Encounter #2: Oozes!*

There are fewer oozes in the sewers than there are snakes, but they are much more dangerous.  Assume the characters have a 15% chance of encountering an ooze for every minute they spend in the tunnels.  It is best if the DM uses oozes with a relatively low CR compared to the characters.  I suggest grey oozes, they will be dangerous enough at CR 4, given the conditions.  A sadistic DM might bring in a black pudding, but should be prepared to have their players throw dice at them, with good reason (oozes may be found on pages 201 and 202 in your handy Monster Manual).

Malforias has used his amulet to charm the oozes, and train them to avoid those who bear a withered rose (how do the oozes recognize the roses, given they have no eyes or nose?  that is a mystery we may never solve, my friend.  short answer: magic).

*Encounter #3: Spikey!*  (Warning: this is a dangerous encounter that may badly sap the PCs' resources.  Be careful.)

In the forbidding gloom of the Mournland, there are terrors that the people of the civilized lands of Khorvaire could never have imagined.  Among the worst of these terrors are the living spells, congealed bits of animate magic that have taken on lives of their own.  When the pyrohydra's master sent it to Karrlakton, a secret weapon was also sent along: a living _spike stones_ spell.

Spikey appears to be a huge mass of undulating earth filled with hundreds of sharp pieces of stone.  It is, in effect, an ooze, which makes it perfectly suited for battling in these small tunnels.  It prefers to use its engulf ability whenever possible, smothering its foes as it tears at them with its many sharp spikes.

When the players reach any of the four tunnels that lead into the hydra's lair, the hydra (specifically Randal) uses a wand of levitate to raise Spikey up out of the pit it is normally kept an into the tunnel the characters are traveling through.  The ooze always attacks the nearest target every turn (yes, it will attack the hydra if the hydra is closest), and it will fight until it is utterly destroyed.

Spikey!  CR 7; Medium Ooze; HD 7d10+14; hp 57; Init +0; Spd 40 ft.; AC 14, touch 14, flat-footed 14; Base Atk +5; Grp +7; Atk +7 melee (1d8+2 bludgeoning, slam, plus 1d8 piercing, spell effect); SA Engulf (Ex), Spell Effect (Su), Blindsight, DR 10/magic, SR 14, ooze traits​
Spikey should be a very difficult challenge for the characters.  Keep in mind that the characters are, at this point, probably within range of the _Drums of Panic_, which will make things worse.  Luckily for the characters, there is something that might be able to help them.  At either end of the tunnels leading to the hydra's lair there are small metal levers--water flow control switches, now unused.  It takes a Spot check DC 14 to notice one of the levers.  If pulled, the levers cause metal plates to fall at each end of the tunnel, sealing it off.  If used carefully, this might let the character trap Spikey, but that will also force them to go around and enter the hydra's lair from another direction.

*Encounter #4: The Hydra's Lair--Final confrontation!*

If the characters finally make it into the hydra's lair, they are in for an incredible confrontation.  The hydra itself is prepared to fight viciously to protect its territory, and depending on the time of day, it will have one or more of its thralls with it.

But the hydra isn't the greatest challenge the characters will have to face here.  For the Black Rose gang has finally uncovered the last and most dangerous of Vothario's flawed artifacts: the _Pipes of Prowess_.  These pipes were originally intended to give Vothario's bodyguards extreme prowess and skill in battle. And the work: those under the effect of the pipes temporarily gain the use of the Cleave and Greater Cleave feats.  The drawback, however, is that the target is forced to try and use those feats at every possible opportunity--which means that the target will immediately lash out and attack whatever happens to be closest.

The target of the pipes is allowed a Will save (DC depending on how evil the DM feels, but I suggest a mild 14) each round.  If they fail, they must immediately try and make use of their new feats, which means attacking whatever happens to be nearest, even if it is an ally.

As soon as the characters enter the Hydra's lair, it commands one of its thralls to begin playing the pipes (if it only has one thrall present, it commands the thrall to stop playing the drums and start playing the pipes).  The thrall targets the character furthest away from the hydra, and if there are multiple possible choices, the thrall will target the character that seems most martial (wearing heavy armor, brandishing a mighty blade, etc.).  The group may suddenly find that one of their number has begun cleaving into them from behind.

Even if the party manages to deal with the effects of the _Pipes of Prowess_ (the hydra will stop to watch the fray, at least until it is attacked), they still have the hydra and its thrall(s) to deal with.  The hydra is practical and is willing to settle for driving the characters away, and it would even be willing to negotiate, if the characters try to do so.  Under ordinary circumstances, the hydra would be reluctant to reveal the name of its master.  But if it finds itself on the verge of death, it will curse the characters with this final remark <spoiler>: 



Spoiler



"The Lord of Blades will have your heads!"



Full information about the pyrohydra and its personalities is located below, in the appendix.  The hydra's heads should be very verbose during this final battle: arguing with one another ("What did you cast that spell for, idiot?"), making fun of the characters ("Cor, that's an ugly one."), and making general comments about the battle ("Ah, that was a clever move!  ...but not clever enough!").

Is it possible for the hydra to survive and somehow escape at the last moment?  Yes.  It owns a _ring of teleportation_ that it normally keeps in its locked chest.  If forewarned, it may have commanded one of its thralls to bring out the ring, and it won't hesitate to use it if it has no other choice.  The ring will take the hydra safely to the side of its master.  If you feel that the hydra will make a good recurring foe, then by all means allow it to slip away at the last moment (after delivering its furious threat of revenge).

The hydra's treasure is all kept in a small blackened chest that used to belong to Vothario (the chest bears Vothario's rose crest).  In addition to holding anything that may have previously been stolen from the characters (see part one, encounter one), the chest also contains 2,156 gp in various coins, a set of _pipes of the sewers_ (drawback: the rats summoned attack everyone in the area, including the user), a _chime of opening_ (drawback: unlimited uses, but only affects clothes), and a _horn of fog_ (drawback: the fog is extremely damp and soaks everything in the area).  The characters can also take the _drums of panic_ (drawback: creates specific fear--claustrophobia) and the _pipes of prowess_ (drawback: see above) for themselves, but such items may prove tricky to make use of.  On the hydra (if it doesn't teleport away) they can find an _amulet of ooze control_.  On the ground near the hydra is a _wand of leviation_ (it had been clutched in the hydra's teeth, and then dropped when the battle started).

*Appendix I:  The Pyrohydra, lord of the Black Roses*

This pyrohydra, which will provide quite a challenge to most adventuring groups, is a unique monster in several ways.  First of all, it is intelligent--ordinarily, hydras are not.  Secondly, this intelligence is spread out though several different personalities, with each head mainfesting its own unique personality.  And finally, each of the pyrohydra's seperate heads has studied magic, making the collective as a whole very, very dangerous.

Despite having many heads, the pyrohydra can still only cast one spell per round.  Each round, one of the pyrohydra's personalities can cast one spell, but the other heads can still fight and breathe fire as they normally could.  The various personalites tend to babble amongst one another constantly.

The pyrohydra is considered to have the stats of an average eleven-headed pyrohydra as presented in the monster manual (p. 157) with the exception of its spellcasting abilities.  For simplicities sake, the hydra's spellcasting 'level' grant it spells only--no increased hit points, saving throws, attack bonus, or other benefits of having class levels.  Its unique abilities and intelligence make it CR 13.

Below is a brief look at each of the hydra's different personalities and the humanoid thrall that works for each individual head (these thralls, for the most part, were affected by repeated used of the charm person spell).  These descriptions are kept vague and short for two reasons: one> so that the DM has free reign to craft these NPCs and personalities to his liking, and two> because I'm running out of time and I want to finish this.  The format is Hydra personality /slash/ humanoid thrall

_Head number eleven_:  Randal, an overly curious Diviner, male, level two spellcasting ability.  Randal is very curious about the *ahem* physical life of humanoids, and the other personalities consider him to be something of a pervert. / Vellen, a carefree half-elven bard, male, who is unknowingly an descendant of Vothario.  Randal often instruct Vellen to rob wealthy ladies of society by seducing them, but sometimes seems more interested in Vellen's description of the seduction than in the treasure.

_Head number ten_: Testra, an intellectual Evoker, female, level two spellcasting ability.  Testra loves to read, and is often quoting her favorite authors.  Testra would like to believe that she is the most skill spellcaster of the group. / Maya, a failed half-orc wizard (actually rogue), female, who greatly looks up to Testra.  Maya has absolutely no magical talent whatsoever, but likes to pretend that she does by using a combination of Slight of Hand and alchemical items.

_Head number nine_: Gemlin, a hot-tempered Conjurer, male, level two spellcasting ability.  Gemlin is one of the less intelligent personalities.  He gets angry easy, and loves to use burning hands on his opponents (he loves magic, and doens't understand that burning hands isn't as useful as his own fire breath). / Hawk, a cute and pixieish young elven ranger, female, who's actually quite nice when you get to know her.  But she's no less dangerous for having a nice personality--she has a temper almost as bad as Gemlin and is a crack shot with her longbow.

_Head number eight_: Wolwoo, an irreverent Illusionist, male, level two spellcasting ability.  Wolwoo appears to be the only one of the personalities with anything resembling a sense of humor--unfortunately, he takes it too far.  He is fond of deadly practical jokes. / Varmeer, a cowardly halfling rogue, male, who happens to be in way over his head.  Varmeer is often the subject of Wolwoo's pranks, and has become very twitchy as of late.  He spends more time in the hydra's lair than any of the other thralls (and as an interesting but probably pointless side note, he happens to be Jivaro's long-lost father).

_Head number seven_: Halgrin, a cruel and cunning druid, male, level two spellcasting ability.  Halgrin believes that he is an animal and should act accordingly.  He tends to speak in grunts and howls, though he is actually capable of normal speech.  No one knows how he learned to cast druid spells. / (Halgrin has no thrall.  He used charm animal to tame/train the snakes that guard the lair.)

_Head number six_: Rallfi, a child-like Universalist, male, level one spellcasting ability.  Rallfi was the last of the heads to develop a personality, and acts like the youngest of the group.  He is easily excited but very immature and unstable (he's quite likely to start crying during the middle of a battle, for instance).  / Mace, a three-year old warforged fighter, neuter, whose own personality is still mostly unformed.  He was built to be a soldier in the Karrnathi army, and he tends to act in a very military fashion.  Because he doesn't need to breathe, he's the thrall that finds the Pipes of Prowess (by walking along the riverbed).

_Head number five_: Qalla, a deeply paranoid Abjurer, female, level two spellcasting ability.  Qalla is the planner of the group--and she plans a lot.  She's responsible for making sure the hydra's lair was kept a closely-guarded secret.  She trusts no one, not even (especially not even) her fellow heads. / Zhukov, a disgruntled human soldier, male, who almost deserted during the final days of the last war because he had grown so sick of the Karrnathi War Council.  Of all the thralls, he is certainly the most loyal, nearly fanatic about achieving the hydra's goals.

_Head number four_: Uthlug, a primitive sorcerer, male, level one spellcasting ability.  Uthlug is, frankly, as dumb as a brick.  He's not nearly smart enough to have learned any wizardry--luckily for him he's got some innate magical ability. / The Hooded Ogre, a ogre vigilante, male, with an over-developed sense of drama.  The Hooded Ogre used to sweep down out of the night and terrorize criminals, and now he is forced at the head of an organized crime racket!  This makes the Hooded Ogre very angry indeed!  (Note: Uthlug did not charm the Hooded Ogre.  Malforias did--and then he gave the ogre to Uthlug to watch over.)

_Head number three_: Burah, a neurotic Transmuter, female, level two spellcasting ability.  Burah always seems to have a severe head cold, which makes her voice annoying and nasal.  She also tends to sneeze and worry a lot.  She's the least confident of all of the personalities. / Neka, a teenaged changeling rogue, female, who ran away from her parents and ended up in Karrlakton.  She acts cocky and confident, but its just a pose--she's discovered that she doesn't want anything more than to go home again.

_Head number two_: Sterleen, a seductive Enchantress, female, level three spellcasting ability.  Sterleen is very assertive, and very direct.  She prefers using cunning to get what she wants, and she has become an expert at turning the other personalities against one another.  She is an expert mainpulator. / Liada, an elven gang leader, female, has been learning spells from Sterleen.  Liada is tough and demands respect.  She controls the largest portion of the Black Rose gang due to her powerful personality and natural leadership skills.

_And the number one pyrohydra personality is_: Malforias, an evil Necromancer, male, level five spellcasting abiltiy.  The most dominant personality, Malforias believes he needs no thrall--considers the rest of the personalities to be his under his control as much as any thrall could be.  He rules the other personalties through intimidation.  His an amulet of ooze control helps him manage the lair's guardians.​

*The Big Wrap-up!*

*Eleven-Headed Pyrohydra*: the central bad guy of the piece, a mainpulator who brings chaos to Karrlakton.

*Drums of Panic*: Vothario's flawed creation and the pyrohydra's most devious weapon.

*Great Cleave*: the ability granted to those targeted by the _Pipes of Prowess_

*Withered Rose*: the symbol of the pyrohydra's gang.  It got the idea from the crest carved into Vothario's trunk.  A withered rose can be used to get past many of the hydra's guardians.

*Spike Stones*: a living _spike stones_ spell is the secret weapon the pyrohydra uses to execute those who get in its way.

*Claustrophobia*: the type of fear generated by _Vothario's drums of panic_, felt by the citizens of Karrlakton and by the characters when they make their assault on the hydra's lair.​


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow--I'm exhausted.  I spent all day working on my entry, and I know I should probably proofread it some more, but I'm really tired so I'm going to bed now.  Tomorrow I'll wake up and read it again and realize how horrible it is.

Ah, I'm probably being too rough on myself.  Well, I do acknowledge that my use of Great Cleave was pretty _weak_, but in my defense--hey, that's a tough one, man!

Now I'm anxious awaiting the judgement, which sucks.  I'm really tired, but I'm so anxious about my entry that I'll probably have trouble falling asleep.  Oh well.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 9, 2005)

I've read through the first match's entries once so far, so I should be able to get up a judgment sometime late this afternoon or evening. Round three ingredients go up tonight as well.

Tomorrow, I'll hope to write up the second match judgment (though it looks like I've got some extensive reading ahead of me  ).

Saturday is game day.

Sunday should see the judgment for round three - which puts us right on schedule to start the finals on Monday-ish.

At least, that's my goal. Back to the judging!


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jun 9, 2005)

Nonamazing ...

Wow.  That's a lot of adventure!

I'll put some comments in a spoiler block, so CD doesn't read them while he's judging.  



Spoiler



There is absolutely no comparison between this round's entry and last round's.  To be completely honest, I didn't particularly care for your last entry - the general and his constant urgings seemed more like a railroad to me than a true plot device, and if you're going to set something in Eberron, you might as well use the lightning rail, instead!  

That being said, I would have absolutely no qualms at all about taking this adventure and running with it.  It's a complete 180 in terms of presentation; the drive of the adventure is back in the PCs' hands, I love the rules / tidbits for Gather Information you've presented, and I particularly like the adventure hooks you've presented (in the form of 8 vignettes).

I'm something of an Eberron fanboy at the moment.  I like the way you tied the setting specific material in, though I wish there could have been more.  However, this would be largely useless to someone not playing in Eberron, and its inclusion may even have hurt your entry.  So, in summation, I'm happy with it.  

The only thing I have a serious question about is how the hydra moves around underground.  If all the tunnels are as small as you say they are, and only the entrances fit medium-sized characters, how does a Huge-sized monster get around?

Otherwise, that's a *fantastic* bit of writing.  Major props, mad ups, high fives, and all other signs of approbation unto you.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 10, 2005)

*Round 2, Match 3: Warden vs. Wulf Ratbane*

*Ingredients*

Guardian Naga
Portable Hole
Improved Sunder
Torn Dress
Ice Storm
Acrophobia

Remember, contestants:

You have 24 hours from the timestamp on this post to submit your entries. If the boards are inaccessible when your entry is due, you can send a copy to garrettdm AT ameritech DOT net.
Do not read your opponent's entry until you have submitted yours.
Once your entry has been submitted, NO EDITING!
You have a suggested limit of 3500 words.
Please include a summary of ingredients at the end of your entry. See some of the recent competitions for examples.
Above all, have fun.


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 10, 2005)

Some commentary:

[SBLOCK]
Thanks for the kind comments, Patryn.  I tried to take carpedavid's criticism to heart and craft a much less linear adventure this time around.  I also spent a lot more time on my second entry than I did on my first, which probably helped.

I had originally planned to have eleven small encounters in part one (to match the number of hydra heads, of course) but I cut it down because I was running out of time.  My main problem is that I type r e a l l y...s l o w l y--I've seriously got to work on that.

I also like the Eberron setting.  I used it mainly as a challenge to myself after noticing that in earlier IronDM competitions, the entries all tended to be very non-setting specific.  I decided to do the opposite, and see where that took me.  I also decided to experiment with the idea of having my entries connected to one another as part of a series.  So far it's all been a lot of fun.  I plan to go back over these adventures and work them into a more finished product at some point.

I was wondering if anyone would notice that problem with the hydra...  I should have expanded the powers of the hydra's ooze control amulet to allow the wearer to take ooze form once a day.  I noticed after posting that I had forgotten to include that.  But it's kind of funny, isn't it?  I should just leave it that way.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 10, 2005)

Non-A, you should put spoiler tags around your commentary, and I think in general competitors and viewers should take pains not to discuss an entry before the judgment is posted.

Just my opinion-- I ain't de judge, but it's good form.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 10, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Non-A, you should put spoiler tags around your commentary, and I think in general competitors and viewers should take pains not to discuss an entry before the judgment is posted.
> 
> Just my opinion-- I ain't de judge, but it's good form.




I, personally, don't mind, since it generates discussion while everyone is waiting for my judgment, and I'm pretty good at averting my eyes. However, other judges may have stronger feelings on the matter, and it is, as Wulf says, good form.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 10, 2005)

*Round 2, Match 1: Evilhalfling vs. Tinner*

Well, folks, it's round two, and that means that the gloves have come off. In the first round, I tried to give each contestant the benefit of the doubt. Here, the judging gets a bit harsher. We start out our first match of this round with a pair of entries from Evilhalfling and Tinner. If you haven't read them, go do so and come back.

Before we begin, let me say that, in reading these two adventures, it seems as though one DM has yet to figure out how to properly motivate a gaming group, while the other has a keen sense of what makes gaming groups (or at least ones similar to his) tick. I'm tempted to start with a discussion of the design and playability of the entries, but I think that might make the winner too obvious. Instead, let's begin with a comparison of ingredient use.

The first item in the list is the Abyssal Greater Basilisk. Tinner seizes on the "Abyssal" quality of the creature by tying it into a divinely-inspired vision. Additionally, its nefarious presence gradually taints the surrounding environs, which gives a sense of urgency to the proceedings. As presented, it's the boss creature of the adventure, and certainly presents an adequate challenge for a 10th level party.

On the other hand, he doesn't really pay any attention to the signature quality of the Basilisk - the petrifying gaze. He doesn't even mention it once in the description of the encounter with the creature. Come on - give me something to work with. Even a toss-away one-line description of small, furry, woodland statues would have sufficed. But no, we get nothing.

Evilhalfling, by contrast, gives us plenty of statuary to look at. He puts great emphasis on the petrifying gaze of the creature, which gives it a reason to be a Basilisk, and not, say, a gray render. However, the "Abyssal" quality of the creature is completely lost. As used, it could simply have been a regular Basilisk (though a powerful one).

What bothers me about this ingredient use, though, is its seemingly random placement. While the petrified creatures are ominous, to be sure, the basilisk's function here is really little more than to serve a placeholder between the two beholders. By comparison to the creatures around it, it's just not as frightening as it should be. Therefore, I think this ingredient use is wash.

Since I've just mentioned the beholders, let's look at the Eyes of Doom ingredient. Here, Evilhalfling gets creative, and I'm mostly impressed with the results. Even without the modification to the eyestalk, beholders certainly fit the concept of an eye of doom. I also like the idea of two intelligent monsters holing up in the middle of a palace and then sending a bunch of charmed creatures after one another. The complete lack of respect for the feelings of the humans who happen to inhabit the palace strikes me as very beholder-like.

However, there are some things that bother me. First, EH states that the two beholders charm the other creatures and send them against each other. But then, later in the entry, he claims that one of the beholders lacks the "charm monster" eyestalk. Which is it? Second, he seems to misunderstand the nature of the beholder's anti-magic. They emit a cone from their central eye that they can turn on and off at will. In fact, they have to turn it off if they want to use their eye-beams on anyone in the area of the cone. This does not prevent, as EH suggests, someone from being able to use divination spells on them. It does not function like spell resistance. Something that does not fall in that area of the cone simply isn't affected. Third, though the two Eyes of Doom are set up to be bitter enemies, which could be the setup to an adventure in and of itself, they end up simply being another creature to kill. In one case, the beholder will attack the party on sight, and in the other, it will attack if the party doesn't do exactly what it wants. It seems to me like potential wasted.

So does Tinner do any better? He uses the Eyes of Doom literally by giving the pixie leader a pair. Since the pixies aren't really intended to take on the PCs directly, this use could be nearly superfluous. Tinner redeems himself, though, by tying the glasses in thematically. Their doom-seeing nature becomes an obstacle for the party to overcome before they can enlist the pixies' help.

It's an interesting take on the ingredient, but one that, again, I have some trouble with. Pixies aren't stupid; while their leader might be deceived by the glasses, the rest would have no idea what he was ranting about. A simple Heal check is as easily performed by any of the fey tricksters as by a PC. So why wait for the PCs to come in and point out that their leader is seeing things? It's important to remember that people only turn to outsiders to solve their problems when they're incapable of or unwilling to do so by themselves. There's no indication that either is the case here, so I'm left to wonder what's going on.

I think I may know, actually. Tinner mentions initially that the arrival of the "fell beastie" is what has the pixies in a tizzy. So why then, in the ingredient summary, does he point to the glasses as the cause of the unrest? My guess - they got tacked on near the end.

Talking about the fairies brings me to the Far Shot ingredient. Tinner's pixies are natural masters of the bow, and with a feat that extends their range, they're a great ally to have against a monster that can turn you to stone by looking at you. Additionally, Tinner mentions their use of long-range tactics when he discusses the possibility of the PCs and the pixies fighting. It's a great use of the ingredient.

EH uses the Far Shot ingredient in the form of the One Mile Strikers. From their position in the towers and surrounding buildings, it does make more sense for them to have Far Shot than Point-Blank Shot, but that's the extent of the rational I can come up with. It's not a horrible use of the ingredient, just a lackluster one.

Next is Wind Walk, and here, he does give us a horrible use of an ingredient. Apparently, any attempt to use "travel magic" within the Sultan's palace results in the user ending up in the Courtyard of Wind Walk. Why? What does that have to do with wind? I suppose walking ties into "travel" thematically - sort of, if you tilt your head and squint. Honestly, this is on par with Dremmen's first round entry where he uses an ingredient as the name of a boat.

Lest you think I'm here only to pick on Evilhalfling, let me inform you that Tinner's use of the ingredient isn't all that compelling, either. In his entry, the druid, Ayiana, uses the spell to follow the PCs at a distance. He does point out that the cloudy form the druid takes on while under the effects of the spell could conceivably be confused for mist or fog in the natural setting of his adventure, so at least he's using consistent imagery. However, he gives no instruction on how to interact with the druid while she's in this form - or for that matter, how the PCs are supposed to react if they see a mysterious cloud following them around all day. Against a stronger use of the ingredient, Tinner would have lost this one, but here he manages to succeed.

This leaves us with two ingredients: Broken Mirror and Xenophobia, and the difference in use couldn't be more different. First we have the Broken Mirror. Here, Evilhalfling hides the ingredient in the backstory. Sure, the PCs might see the remnants of the mirror as they're killing beholders, but any interaction with it - heck, any action it's involved in during the entire story, happens before the PCs ever arrive on the scene. There's no ability to prevent the mirror from being broken to repair it later, and there's nothing to gain by discovering it.

Tinner, on the other hand, places his scenario in an environment known as the Broken Mirror. Not only are the broken "shards" of lake an extremely creative idea, they provide a way to scale and manage the adventure. Kudos to Tinner.

Last is Xenophobia, which the dictionary handily defines as the "fear and hatred of strangers or foreigners or of anything that is strange or foreign." Tinner makes his main NPC, the druid, xenophobic because she's never interacted with the outside world (Though I wonder, how is it that she had never met another humanoid other than her mentor? Is he also her father? Did he find her floating in a reed boat? A one line explanation would have cleared that mystery up.). It's an interesting twist, and one that likely going to cause the PCs some grief.

In Evilhalfling's adventure, Xenophobia is the force that causes the beholders to fight. Huh? I read the entry three times, and I didn't pick up on that until I finally read the ingredient summary at the end. If you missed it, too, here it is: one beholder has scales, and the other doesn't. That's the source of the xenophobia. I suppose that I would be astounded to see a human walking around with scales, so he's not so far off in his intent - but the execution leaves something to be desired. At the end of the ingredient comparison, I think it's obvious that Tinner is ahead. Can he hold onto the lead as we head into the next phase of the judgment? Let's find out.

Let's begin our examination of design and playability with Evilhalfling's Arabian-flavored adventure. He starts off his entry with a classic setup: an utter nobody finds a wish-granting djinni and asks to be Sultan. He elevates the setup by creating a djinni who gets very "creative" with his wish-granting methodology. At this point in reading through, I was set to be impressed. Then I got to the line where the djinni summons the party. One thing that seems to be apparent from both his first and second round entries is that EH has no objection to coercing the party into an adventure.

I suspect that EH's gaming group is either extremely laid back, and need this kind of hand-holding, or extremely obstinate, and will only adventure if forced to. I know that if I were part of an adventuring group that suddenly got whisked away in the middle of some other adventure, and then was expected to risk my life as a glorified exterminator, I'd be upset. On top of that, EH never gives the party the option to refuse, politely or no.

For the sake of argument, let's assume that the PCs do go along, and do happen to suffer a casualty. At that point, the suggestion from the djinni to use the wish as the means to bring that party member back is just insulting. Some might think that rat-bastardry, but it's not. It's just petty.

On top of the clearing out of the palace, there's some suggestion of aligning with one of the two Emirs who are trying to take hold of the city for themselves, but consider how the PCs have just arrived - by djinni magic. If they're not native to this particular part of the world, why would they care? By 10-13th level, they're likely to have far more pressing issues back home.

Tinner's adventure begins promisingly, too. He creates a vibrant environment in which to set his adventure, introduces the conflict, and then jumps right into the hooks. In both his first round entry and this one, Tinner exhibits an understanding of what motivates different types of adventuring groups. The hooks that he provides aren't spectacular in any way - in fact, they're pretty plain - but he manages to cover almost all of the bases, and none feel forced. He appeals to general curiosity, to overwhelming greed, to a sense of duty, and to a sense of destiny. When you're looking for hooks, appealing to at least one of the seven deadly sins seems to work more often than not.

After the hooks, Tinner jumps into the encounters, and right away I noticed a potential problem. His first encounter, which is really more of an extended hook, involves a druid who wants to communicate, but doesn't want to meet face to face. Depending on which hook the group is following, this could be a great role-playing opportunity, or an exercise in frustration. If the PCs know of the druid's existence, then they should be able to interact with her via the animal messengers, and possibly even try to help her overcome her fear.

If, instead, the PCs don't know of the druid's existence, then the group is unlikely to trust her until she shows herself. Animal messengers out of nowhere, especially ones that ask me to go deal with somebody else's problems, are going to seem incredibly fishy. I would have liked more guidance in this section for how to deal with a group that sees the big neon "plot point" sign, but wants to be realistically cautious.

If the PCs do manage to make it to the Basilisk, then Tinner makes a suggestion that I consider a huge mistake. He suggests that, if the PCs have been successful in gaining allies for the fight against the Basilisk, then the DM should up the difficulty of the encounter. I think that this only penalizes the PCs for being successful. If the PCs want to spend the time prepping for battle, then they should have an easier time succeeding. In fact, the mark of a good DM would be to make it clear how much more difficult a time they would have had if they hadn't gathered their allies.

Despite these potential problems, though, Tinner manages to create an adventure that feels like it would be fun to play. He creates a consistent and believable scenario, and then gives the PCs a reason to care. Evilhalfling, on the other hand, creates a forced scenario, where the PCs are thrust into a situation that they likely couldn't care less about. In Tinner's scenario, the focus in on the actions of the PCs, but in Evilhalfling's scenario, the focus is on the actions of the NPCs - the characters are just along for the ride. In the end, the winner is pretty clear: <spoiler: highlight to read>



Spoiler



Tinner


</spoiler> goes on to the finals.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 10, 2005)

Zounds. 
that was some judgement. 

After I read the two entries I had no doubt in picking the same winner. 
It wasn't really the things I worried about that killed me it was my unquestioned assumptions.  I could tell Tinners ingrediants were put to better use.  My fav part of my entry was the ensuing war of succession, I just assumed the PCs would be intrested.  Not all of my adventures are anywhere near this forced, but neither is this an isolated case.  I look forward to learning from the rest of the tournament. 
  
The last rounds should definatly be worth reading.


----------



## Berandor (Jun 10, 2005)

I just want to say that by-the-book beholders are extremely intolerant and xenophobic with regards to their own species - any beholder not looking exactly like another is held as impure and fit for slaying.


----------



## Tinner (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow. I am of course pleased. But I am equally surprised!
My PC crashed on me about an hour before the ingredients were posted, so I didn't even see the list until 10 am the next morning.
Then I had to cobble my adventure together on my lunch hour, and post it before I left for the day! So if bits felt tacked on at the last minute, it's because they were.
Hopefully my PC will be up and running before the finals next week.

Evilhalfling, thanks for a great match! Personally, I feel that we got the toughest set of ingredients this round.
I suspect you must have a much friendlier group of players you game with. The louts I run for would have taken one look at that setup and immediately begun planning  how best to kill the new "sultan" and make off with his magic djinni ring!


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 10, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> Personally, I feel that we got the toughest set of ingredients this round.




Oh, just wait 'till the finals.


----------



## Warden (Jun 10, 2005)

*Deal With A Devil
A D&D Adventure for 3-5 Characters from Levels 12-14*

Have you ever heard of a devil’s handshake?  Likely not, because those who have shaken hands with a devil are no longer able to talk about it, seeing as no one can understand the wigglings of a larvae.  You see, a larva is the soul of a tortured victim who willingly sells himself to a devil and is a prized trophy indeed for those outsiders.  Nevertheless, if you could hear them and understand them as they writhed about in the pits of the Nine Hells, they would tell you about that firm grip which sealed their fate.

	A devil’s handshake is the term for when you make a deal with a devil, simply put.  Whenever someone wants something so bad, something that’s beyond their reach and scope, they may call upon a powerful devil to supply their demand, and I’m afraid that devils are their own stereotypical selves.  They love to make a deal, tack out the words line-by-line, and then screw over the intended victim by twisting those words against him or working in a loophole.  That’s the mind of a devil for you: they love to stab you in the back with your own dagger.

	This is a cautionary tale I’m here to tell you, one that involves two devils in particular: a pit fiend named Tarris’zel and a gelugon called Hxijk (don’t try to pronounce either name, it will only summon them to your bedside and it won’t get pretty from there).  Hxijk, as any aspiring devil should be, wants to evolve to a higher form of twisted evil, and has worked his way into the court of Tarris’zel, who has a penchant for accepting bets amongst his fellow devils and various underlings of the Lords of the Nine, thereby gaining his current level of power.  Hxijk came to Tarris’zel with an offer: if he could gather the soul of a human female virgin, he would earn the command of the pit fiend’s lemure army.  The offer would not come from the virgin herself but from someone who loved her deeply.  The lover must want to give up the virgin’s soul, if not beg for it, or else Hxijk will suffer a horrible fate: he will be transformed into one of the very lemures he seeks to command.  Understanding the consequences and working out the details of the wager, the pit fiend and the gelugon shook hands and set about with the story I am telling you now.

	Through his sources in the layers of the Nine Hells, Hxijk learned of a necromancer calling out to the underworld for a favour.  He had been approached by a young man, Darren, from a human village called Hatt, despondent over the loss of his true love, a woman named Bethany.  Bethany was set to marry another man, but Darren could not allow that to happen.  Unable to actually woo Bethany since childhood, Darren resorted to desperate measures and approached the necromancer for assistance, who, in turn, looked to the abilities of the devils to aid in the pursuit.  Hxijk answered the call.

	Here’s the deal as set out between Darren and Hxijk: the gelugon would kidnap Bethany on her wedding day and bring her to the necromancer’s tower, where he would “convince” her of her true affections for Darren.  In exchange, Hxijk has claim to Darren’s soul when he dies, after living a long, fulfilling life with his new love.  Darren agreed and signed the bottom line.

	But what about Bethany’s soul, you say, for you know that she is the young virgin Hxijk truly wants, don’t you?  All in good time, my friends, for the gelugon is a crafty devil indeed.  Hxijk knows there is one weakness against a devil’s power of persuasion and that is love – it is almost impossible to convince a human to love another human through force, but so long as Darren doesn’t have a clue, so much the better.  However, it is very possible to gain a soul because of love, such as when someone’s lover may die unless they are willing to give up their soul.  Hxijk’s true goal is to place Darren in a situation in which he will sell Bethany’s soul for her love…and that is where the band of heroes enters.

_Aaethil, a guardian naga 
who was present for the adventure 
you are about to read_.​
*Deal With A Devil* is an adventure designed for a party of good-aligned characters, who may be somewhat blinded to the schemes and intellect of evil and sensitive to the plight of a damsel in distress.  From all outward appearances, this adventure may appear to be circumstantial, pitting them against the plots of a powerful devil by being in the right place at the right time.  There are backstage conceptions conspiring with and against the PCs, however, that would alter the perception of this adventure should the heroes learn of its reality.  Nothing will happen during the course of this adventure that has not been schemed in advance by a devil.

	The adventure begins with the PCs arriving in the town of Hatt as they travel the open road and witness the early stages of a wedding ceremony between Herman and Bethany.  It is an open and joyous ceremony, which the PCs find themselves invited to attend and observe the miracles of love – a cleric, druid, or paladin in the party may even be invited to offer blessings of his faith on the upcoming marriage.  Before the ceremony can begin, trouble brews as the groom is approached by a polymorphed guardian naga: his bride has been kidnapped by a devil and taken to a necromancer’s tower to the south.  From there, the PCs may choose to journey to the tower and free the bride-to-be from the clutches of evil, learning of the plot to steal an innocent man’s soul in the name of pleasure and greed.

	Throughout this adventure, certain sidebars marked “Devil’s Ploy” will detail behind-the-scenes accounts for the moments experienced by the PCs, allowing the DM to understand the nature of the gelugon’s plot and improvise should the PCs stray from the expected actions and reactions considered in the creation of this adventure.

*Scene 1: A Beautiful Day for a Wedding…*
The PCs arrive in Hatt under the full glow of a bright sun, without a cloud in the sky.  They find everyone in the town has gathered around the local church of Pelor, including any of the merchants and innkeepers the PCs may wish to deal with – every shop within the town is closed for the day with a sign on their door proclaiming “Closed for the wedding.”  When the PCs pass the church, they are actually greeted by the town’s cleric and invited inside (so long as they appear to be good-aligned characters that would be welcome within any common town).

	Inside the church, everyone is gathered and smiling with tears in their eyes.  The marriage of Herman and Bethany, as PCs will learn, is a true sweetheart romance for a “very nice young couple who deserve each other.”  Herman is eagerly found next to the alter waiting the ceremony to begin.  After a short while, anticipation turns to anxiety, as there is no trace of the bride to be found.

	This is when the adventure begins: an elven woman wearing a golden circlet across her forehead storms into the church carrying a wrapped package under her arm.  She approaches Herman and the cleric of Pelor, whispering to them, and telling them grave news.  Excusing themselves, the groom and the cleric rush into a side chamber with the elf and the church erupts in a hushed murmur of gossip and dread.

	If the PCs do not step in to investigate for themselves, they are soon approached by the cleric, whose face is pale and worried, pleading with them to speak with the elf.  Should they refuse or appear cautious about becoming involved, the cleric will whisper to them: “Bethany has been kidnapped by a devil.”  For good-aligned PCs, this should be enough to get their attention and involvement in the adventure, but the cleric will desperately offer any meagre resources of the church and the town should they require any more coaxing.

	The elf, who calls herself Aaethil, greets the PCs as they arrive and shows them the unwrapped package already presented to Herman and the cleric: a torn wedding dress.  Aaethil tells the PCs that a necromancer stumbled into her home and told her, before slipping into a coma from the horrible beating he had suffered, that his tower had been claimed by a gelugon he had summoned just days before.  According to the necromancer, a man named Darren – who is recognized by Herman and the cleric – came to him seeking the ability to win Bethany’s heart, to which the necromancer summoned the devil.  The gelugon has taken Bethany to the necromancer’s tower and holds her prisoner as he works to force her to love Darren instead of Herman.  Herman and the cleric plead with the PCs to rescue her before it is too late.  In fact, Herman will demand to go with them, even though he is only a 3rd-level commoner (but can be talked out of it with an appropriate Charisma-based skill check against a DC of 15 or if subdued by the PCs).  Aaethil will show them the way.

	Everyone in Hatt will offer anything they can to aid the PCs in their quest: their supplies of food and basic equipment, including any simple and martial weapons, will be provided at no charge.  The cleric of Pelor will even offer them up to three potion of cure light wounds should they require it.

*Sidebar: The Secret of Aaethil*
Aaethil is not an elf, or anything close to a humanoid, for that matter.  Her golden headband is actually a _circlet of polymorphing_, which has transformed her into a beautiful elven woman.  She is actually a guardian naga, a lawful good creature that is sensitive to the plight of Bethany and willing to help out the PCs in any way possible.  She is even willing to enter the necromancer’s tower with the PCs to help them in their quest, using her poison and spell-like abilities to fend off any defences the gelugon may have set inside the tower.

*Sidebar: Devil’s Ploy*
Aaethil is a pawn in Hxijk’s game.  The necromancer has known of the naga’s lair for years, which made the good-aligned creature the perfect candidate to learn of the bride’s dilemma.  Hxijk inflicted a severe beating on the necromancer and allowed him to escape with his life and the torn wedding dress of the bride in the process.  Feeling betrayed and vengeful, the necromancer turned to the only creature that may have had the power or influence to remove the gelugon from his tower, dragging himself to the naga’s lair.  This was planned all along, for Hxijk knew that guardian nagas have _detect thought_ as a spell-like ability and needed to necromancer to be thoroughly convincing of his plea.  Meanwhile, Aaethil is not powerful enough to take on a gelugon and his forces alone, so she journeyed to the town of Hatt to warn Herman and seek out aid from its people.

*Scene 2: The Necromancer’s Tower*
Within a mile of the tower, the PCs shall not arrive unnoticed: a summoned osyluth spies upon the PCs as they approach, using its _invisibility_ to remain hidden and teleport to announce their arrival to Hxijk.

The tower itself rises 500 feet to the sky and is surrounded by an _ice storm_ spell, which the PCs must penetrate safely before making their way through the tower.  As this spell is a natural ability of the gelugon, it is performed continuously and never lets up, so there is no way for the PCs to simply wait for the duration of the spell to expire.

While it may be impossible for the PCs to observe from the ground, Bethany is perched on the top spire of the necromancer’s tower, holding on for dear life in nothing but her undergarments.  From details provided by Darren, Hxijk has learned she has a dreadful fear of heights and placed her on a ledge of the tower’s peak, where she now screams for her life over five hundred feet above the ground.  Standing next to her is Hxijk, who has placed the following offer before her while Darren waits inside.  If she wishes to be free, she can simply choose to marry Darren instead of Herman, and the gelugon will bring her inside to begin her new life without delay.  On the other hand, she can choose to remain with her true love, Herman, and climb down the side of the tower to the _portable hole_ placed on a balcony over 300 feet down, where the ring she is destined to give her future husband waits inside, safely protected from the raging _ice storm_ around them.  Without the ring, Hxijk reminds her, she cannot be married to Herman as per the customs of her people.  The climb down is horribly treacherous with the _ice storm _ that surrounds the tower, and Bethany’s fear has prevented her from climbing down when the PCs arrive…but she has not chosen Darren either.

Once the PCs have entered the tower, they are met with various clumps of lemures throughout, placed to provide a distraction for the PCs while Hxijk launches into the most nefarious portion of his scheme.  While the gelugon remains on the tower with Bethany, the osyluth is charged with holding the PCs at bay for as long as possible, summoning lemures and another osyluth to the scene as needed.

*Sidebar: Devil’s Ploy*
As soon as the PCs arrive to the tower, they become the focal point of Hxijk’s plan.  He does not want them stopped, but detained for a short period of time – they are crucial to Darren surrendering Bethany’s soul.  As soon as the PCs enter and make their way through the tower, proceed to Scene Three.

	Hxijk has also created the _ice storm_ to surround the tower, particularly the peak where Bethany hangs from.  There is no point in pelting her with ice pellets and killing her before her use is complete.

*Scene 3: Darren’s Choice*
Heroes have now entered the tower and threaten to “topple” the gelugon’s plans.  When they reach the necromancer’s laboratory, they are met with Darren, a meek and simple young man who stands before them to block the stairs leading to the upper levels.  He is visibly upset at the PCs for attempting to foil his wishes to have Bethany as his own and shouts to leave them alone.  He is unwilling to listen to reason and warns the PCs that should they make any efforts to free her, he will “make them pay.”  Anyone with a successful Spot check (DC 20) will notice a silver amulet partially tucked under Darren’s shirt.

	No sooner do the PCs take a single step forward, Darren activates the _amulet of vengeance_ around his neck, a powerful magic item given to him by Hxijk.  Transforming him into a cornugon, Darren leaps forward and uses his Improved Sunder feat to quickly disarm the PCs before launching into a full assault.  He is not a full cornugon, however: Darren does not have access or knowledge of its spell-like abilities, fear aura, or summoning powers.  Also, the silver _amulet_ is visible on Darren’s polymorphed chest, but is embedded into his flesh.  If the amulet is removed from Darren’s possession, he will revert back to his original human form and become helpless to stop the PCs any further.  Removing the _amulet_ can be done by cutting it out of Darren’s chest (-4 called shot penalty to attack rolls, with 25 points of damage required to carve it out) or pulled out (after a successful grapple check and three successive opposed Strength check against Darren’s improved ability score).  Any damage inflicted on Darren’s polymorphed form will remain after he reverts to human form, and could kill him should he suffer more damage as a cornugon than his regular hit point total as a human.  If he is still alive and conscious when the amulet is removed, he will resort to kicking and screaming at the PCs, doing anything he can to stop them from freeing Bethany before she can make her choice.

*Sidebar: An Easier Challenge*
Since the _amulet_ can be removed from Darren’s body, thereby removing his cornugon form completely from the battle, and since he is unable to use the full power of a cornugon, the Challenge Rating of Darren while in cornugon form is decreased to 10.

*Sidebar: Devil’s Ploy*
Darren does not have the amulet of vengeance when the PCs arrive at the necromancer’s tower.  While the heroes battle against lemures and osyluths to reach the laboratory, Hxijk teleports to Darren’s side and tells them of the PCs’ invasion, warning they threaten to penetrate their way through and spoil his plans for true love with Bethany.  Darren begs to gelugon to intervene, and so Hxijk makes him an offer.  He reveals the _amulet_ to Darren and tells him that he can stop the PCs himself with it, but the use of the _amulet_ will cost him…Bethany’s soul.

	Darren is extremely reluctant at first, but also desperate.  He agrees to this new arrangement and is assured that he will be allowed to live a full, loving life with Bethany at his side, until they die and have their souls delivered to Baator to become larvae trophies for the gelugon to flaunt.  This is how Darren gains the _amulet of vengeance_.

*NOTE: * Once again, Darren has not been provided with all of the right information.  According to the power of devils and the transference of souls, one mortal cannot surrender the soul of another unless they are of their blood.  Since Darren is not yet married to Bethany, this bond is not possible until Bethany is made to agree to such a union.  If this happens, Hxijk will own the rights to her soul.

*Scene 4: Right of Choice*
The adventure concludes on the tower’s highest peak: Bethany still hangs precariously, holding on for dear life as the _ice storm_ rages around her and threatens to chill her fingers so they can grip the ledge no more.  Hxijk stands above her, taunting her into her choice, ever more determined to have her choose to come inside and spend the rest of her life with Darren.

The PCs cannot enter the tower’s peak automatically through a door.  The closest they can get is a window in the tower close to thirty feet beneath Bethany.  They cannot hear Hxijk on the rooftop as he communicates telepathically with Bethany and stands perfectly still on the tower without projecting any footsteps or other sounds that would stand out against the surrounding ice storm.  Unless they can fly, the PCs will have to climb up the side of the tower to reach Bethany and the gelugon.  As the _ice storm_ does not affect the tower itself, there are no additional penalties for Climb checks.

When the PCs intervene and attempt to free Bethany, Hxijk launches into an attack with a _wall of ice_ erected around the circumference of the tower in which the PCs climb up.  A _wall of ice_, however, cannot maintain a vertical hold on the tower and will immediately fall onto the PCs unless they make a Reflex save (DC 25) to avoid the falling ice or take 3d6 points of damage from the wall plus any additional falling damage when they strike the balcony almost 300 feet down.  Even after the save throw, the PCs must make an additional Climb check to hold on.

Directly beneath Bethany and the PCs is the balcony where the _portable hole_ lies flat on the stone.  Inside the _hole_ is Bethany’s ring, which she must obtain to win her freedom from Hxijk’s imprisonment.  That is the secret to winning this battle without killing the gelugon outright: if the PCs can get Bethany down to the _portable hole_, she will grab the ring and Hxijk will be forced to let her go.

An option for Hxijk is to grab Bethany while flying and hold her upside down in the air, sending her into an absolute panic.  From here, Bethany’s choices will truly become important.  Roll percentile dice each round: there is a 20% chance plus an additional 1% chance per passing round that Bethany will agree to marry Darren and spare her life.  If Darren is still alive, Hxijk wins the wager and teleports Bethany to safety before escaping back to the Nine Hells.  If Darren is dead and the PCs announce this, Hxijk will fly into a rage and drop Bethany to her death.  If the PCs have access to any spells which may persuade Bethany to remain focused or remove her fear temporarily, the percentile roll will no longer be required until the spell should wear off, at which point she starts back at 20%.

Fighting Hxijk directly will be tricky.  He will use his _fly_ ability to stay out of melee reach, but can attack within 10 feet himself since he is a Large creature, inflicting damage with his tail or spear to _slow_ the PCs down.  He cannot summon any other baatezu to his side since he has already used his summoning abilities for the day.  If he should begin to lose the battle, Hxijk will use his _ice storm_ and unleash it upon the tower itself, pelting the PCs (and Bethany) with the standard damage of the spell.  If defeat is imminent, he will kill Bethany himself rather than allow her to win back the ring.  If Darren is still alive and able to witness this action, he will cry out and leap down onto the gelugon (if possible) in an insane defence for his true love – this action will certainly result in his own death either by falling or from the gelugon’s spear.

After the gelugon is killed, disabled, or teleports away (since no mortal is worth his own death), Bethany will still want to get the ring from the _hole_ – she cannot marry Herman without it.  If Darren is still alive when Bethany is free, he will retreat into the tower and try to make his escape.  Failing that, he will attempt to kill himself with a dagger.  Should the PCs keep Darren alive and force him to confront Bethany, he will cower and be unable to look her in the face.  She, in turn, will slap him and swear that she never wants to see him again.  In times gone by, they were childhood friends, but she will now curse his name when she learns that Darren was responsible for this disaster.

*Sidebar: Fighting With Aaethil*
Should the guardian naga have joined in the fray, she will be quite limited in her abilities against the gelugon: she will have to make Climb checks as the PCs would and her poison will be useless against the devil.  If the PCs plan to distract Hxijk in the battle, Aaethil can be used to reach Bethany and find a way to slide her down to the _portable hole_ on the balcony below.  She will use her healing spells and others such as _mage armour_ to aid the PCs, as well as use _lightning bolt_ and _divine favour_ against the gelugon.

	Ironically, her greatest asset to the battle will be her _detect thought_ spell-like ability.  With it, she will be able to learn from Bethany that she can be free if she can get hold of the ring inside the _portable hole_.  Aaethil can then alert the rest of the party and allow them to take action from there.

*In Conclusion…*
If Bethany was successfully rescued from the tower, she can be returned to Hatt to be reunited with her family and Herman, eager to begin the wedding.  Herman, in the purest form of appreciation he can imagine, asks the PCs to stand next to them as they are married and greets them as guests of honour in their home for the rest of their lives.  The wedding goes off without a hitch and all is good.

	If Bethany dies, the PCs can choose to return her body to Hatt and possibly fetch the ring from the _portable hole_ to give to Herman.  Their efforts will not be ignored, but the town of Hatt will become somber and the PCs are best to move on.

	Hxijk will suffer enough without any further need of the PCs if he fails without dying.  Tarris’zel promptly has him turned into a lemure and tossed in with the millions of others comprising his army, where the former gelugon will barely have the capacity to plot his revenge…for now.

	Darren, on the other hand, has already sealed his fate.  He has sold his soul to a devil and will become a suffering larva upon his death, regardless if it comes from old age or the weapons of the PCs during the adventure.  He will squirm in the dankest, deepest level of Nine Hells for an eternity, forever tortured by the loss of his true love and the horrible choice he made to win her heart.

*List of Ingredients:*
*Guardian naga – * Aaethil, who is unknowingly lured by Hxijk into leading the PCs into the adventure.
*Improved Sunder – * A feat used by Darren when he is polymorphed into cornugon by the amulet of vengeance.  As a side note, the cornugon was chosen because it is a baatezu with Improved Sunder as a pre-selected feat.
*Ice storm –* The spell-like ability of the gelugon, Hxijk, which is used to surround the tower and protect it against intruders, as well as increase the fear of Bethany as she hangs from the edge.
*Acrophobia – * The fear of heights suffered by Bethany, who is hung from the edge of a 500-foot tall tower to choose between marrying Darren and Herman.
*Torn dress – * The package given to Aaethil and delivered to the town of Hatt, used as a ploy by Hxijk to lure the PCs to rescue Bethany.
*Portable hole –* Used to store Bethany’s wedding ring, which she needs to reach by climbing down the side of the tower if she wishes to marry Herman.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 10, 2005)

Prophecies of Zakht
An adventure for 6th-8th level PCs.

*Background*
More than one thousand years have passed since Zakht, the Plague of Riventon, was finally put to rest. The remote town of Riventon lies at the base of a rocky crag that was once home to Zakht, a great red wyrm of inestimable power, greed, and evil. Zakht’s tyranny over the town was complete, and he raised up a cult of priests and warriors dedicated to enforcing his rule over the countryside and to the appeasement of his most capricious whim.

In time, of course, Zakht’s tyranny came to an end (as all such tyrannies do) at the hands of a band of noble adventurers. Zakht was defeated, his temples were torn down, and his followers were killed or scattered.

Though finally freed from Zakht’s rule, Riventon was never again as prosperous as it once was. The outskirts of the town still boast many ruins to draw the occasional adventuring company, but the hustle and bustle of evil cultists, slavers, mercenaries, and other unsavory folks that had once supported the town are long gone. Life is quieter now, and the town is little more than a village left to eke out a simple existence.

The PCs may be passing by, or they may have come to Riventon seeking adventure in the ruin temples of Zakht, which are rumored to still hold treasures and tribute never collected into his personal hoard.

*A Mission of Secrecy and Urgency*
When the PCs pass through or stop in Riventon, they will see billets posted, calling for adventurers willing to undertake “A Mission of Secrecy and Urgency! Rich rewards guaranteed!”

Even if the PCs do not follow up immediately on the posting, word of their arrival will spread and they will soon be contacted by the local priestess, Breda. Breda comes, billet in hand, to beg for their help. 

Breda is young, lithe, beautiful. She wears a silver breastblate engraved with her holy symbol; her midriff is bare and her navel bejeweled; and her long legs are adorned by tall boots and wrapped in a silver dress that shimmers like starlight.

She is not only beautiful, she is desperate, and beseeches the good nature of the PCs to help her. If they ask after the reward, she will first suggest (of course) the rich reward of a good deed done, but will eventually relent and offer generous compensation in addition to whatever treasures they may find in the course of their mission.

If the PCs take the hook, Breda will lay out the task before them. She may also pay a few local urchins to spread rumors on her behalf. The PCs may find out a few of the following rumors as they are subtly approached by urchins, or through their own efforts by successful Gather Information checks of increasing difficulty:

Breda’s reputation in town is impeccable. She is helpful and kind. She is able (if not particularly willing) to cast spells as powerful as Raise Dead.
A great treasure still lies unclaimed at the top of the crag
The treasure is guarded by a powerful evil aberration
The aberration is the offspring of Zakht himself, half-human, half-dragon

Breda is fairly typical example of the standard ‘hook:’ a goodly priest in need of help.

Once Breda feels that she can trust the PCs, she will explain the nature of her needs.

*The Skull of Zakht*
In her studies of the local history, Breda has discovered that, in fact, Zakht was not entirely destroyed. High atop the mountain, his skull still survives, in a semi-lich-like state. If the Skull is appeased with a sacrifice of blood, it will stir to life to prophesize for the user. The depth of Zakht’s knowledge is impressive, not only on matters of ancient history, or of the magical arts, but, perhaps most disturbingly, on matters of warfare, strife, murder, and criminal enterprises. 

That the Skull is secreted atop the crag is little consolation to Breda. The fact that it is inaccessible to ordinary folks simply means that, when the Skull is discovered, it is simply more likely to be discovered by some powerful forces eager and able to use it for greater evil.

As if this were not bad enough, it is possible the Skull knows the necessary rituals to bring Zakht back to life. Breda does not believe that the Skull can offer this information freely, but the Skull must answer true, so it may simply be a matter of time before someone asks the right (or, in this case, wrong) question. 

Breda cannot accomplish the mission without the PCs help—she suffers from acrophobia. Each time she has tried to ascend the mountain, she has been gripped with a sudden fear just as she reached the summit and approached the cave, and has had to turn back. 

But she is willing to give the PCs what help she can if they will agree to ascend to the top of the crag and destroy the Skull once and for all. She may even volunteer to accompany them as far as she is able.

If the PCs ask after the guardian, Breda will tell them what she has been able to ascertain so far through her own divinations. She does not believe that the guardian is, in fact, an offspring of Zakht, but rather a powerful dark naga or spirit naga.

*All That Glitters*
Breda is, in fact, one of the few remaining priestesses of Zakht. Parts of her story are true, and parts are designed to take advantage of adventurers’ gullibility. True enough, she has a stellar reputation in the town; she can and does help the townsfolk with such healing as she can provide. She is evil, but she is crafty, and she has laid very cunning plans that would be spoiled by any obvious, foolish, or unnecessary eviltry.

It is also true that the Skull of Zakht waits at the top of the mountain; it does in fact prophesize; and it may in fact tell Breda how to bring Zakht back to life. The Skull is guarded by a naga, true enough, but it is a guardian naga, not a dark or spirit naga. Breda hopes that, even if the PCs are clever enough to attempt a divination, her lack of specificity on this point will confound their efforts.

Breda’s domains are Strength and Trickery; her Bluff skill is maxxed out and she begins each day by casting Undetectable Alignment.

*The Ascent*
Assuming that the entire party can’t simply _fly_ to the top of the mountain (and at the recommended levels, they shouldn’t…) the ascent is an adventure within itself. Breda will help to outfit the PCs for their climb, covering the PCs for their expenses in climbing gear. The mountain is a craggy, cracked, and splintery thing, prone to crumbling slopes and falling rocks at its feet, and covered in ice and blinding snow near the peak. The PCs will have to contend with an ice storm during their ascent, which will increase Climb and Balance check DCs by +5 (at least). 

If Breda is not actually accompanying the PCs at this point, she will trail them, using _invisibility_ and/or her Hide skill. If she is accompanying them, she will stop short of the summit, sending the PCs along with whatever spells may help them succeed.

*The Guardian*
Most of Zakht’s lair collapsed in the ensuing fight, but there is still a short complex of multiple caves. The heroes who destroyed Zakht were unable to completely destroy him, so they left the guardian here while they searched for a way to finish the job. For whatever reason, they never returned, but the guardian naga remains true to her duty.

The guardian naga will leave the Skull in the deeper caves and move to investigate anyone who enters the cave. She will almost always begin by casting _deeper darkness_ to confuse and frighten her opponents. If she is pushed to use deadly force, she has _phantasmal killer_, and it is perhaps a feature of the high altitude her that the deadly spell seems to manifest as acute (and deadly) acrophobia when it takes effect.

*The Cunning Plan*
Breda’s plan is to use the PCs to distract the naga so that she can escape with the Skull. Her shimmering silver dress is, in fact, a portable hole, unrolled to its full six-foot diameter and then fashionably wrapped around her legs. While the PCs parlay (or fight) with the guardian, she will proceed to the back of the cave complex, cast _enlarge_ on herself, unroll her portable hole, and shove the Skull inside. Then, she hopes, she can simply wrap the ‘dress’ back around her legs and escape with no one the wiser.

Breda has a battery of spells ready to enact this plan. She will use _confusion_, if necessary, to entice the guardian naga to attack the PCs (or vice versa), as well as _non-detection_ on herself or the skull prior to trying to escape.

If the PCs or the naga recover enough to try to stop Breda, she will defend herself craftily, using Combat Reflexes and Improved Sunder to try to deflect any attack that may come at her. This might give the PCs a clue as to where the Skull is “hiding,” as, in fact, Breda lives in terror that her “dress” will be torn and the Skull will be lost forever. The PCs may deliberately try to attack her dress using the _Attack an Object_ combat action, but this will provoke an attack of opportunity, which Breda will use to try to sunder any sharp weapon that comes at her. Of course, another PC with Improved Sunder can attack Breda or her dress without provoking this attack of opportunity. As Breda is likely to be enlarged, and probably with _divine favor_ and/or _bull’s strength_ going at the same time, she’s a tough nut to crack with sunder and she will plow through the PCs weapons as fast as she can. She’ll save her domain power to boost her Strength when she attempts to sunder the most impressive blade the PCs own.

It may take the PCs a while to figure it out, but tearing Breda’s dress is the most simple and effective way to destroy the Skull for good.

*Denouement*
Wrapping up the adventure may depend on how well the GM played Breda's deception. There is a good chance she will survive and escape with the Skull, in which case the door is open for many more adventures along this 'path.'

Otherwise, the GM may need to drop the necessary clues ("She seems very concerned about deflecting your blows away from her dress...") in order to help the PCs succeed. In this case the wrap-up is a fairly simple affair, except perhaps to find out if there were other cultists working with Breda who may now have an interest in the PCs.

*
Guardian Naga—guards the Skull of Zakht
Portable Hole—Breda’s dress; a subtle subterfuge for escaping with the Skull
Improved Sunder—the key to tearing the dress and destroying the portable hole (and the Skull with it)
Torn Dress—the weak link in Breda’s cunning plan
Ice Storm—an obstacle on the path to the craggy peak
Acrophobia—Breda's excuse for not going up the mountain herself, and the deadly effect of the guardian naga’s phantasmal killer
*


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 12, 2005)

*Round 2, Match 2: Nonamazing vs. Stormborn*

At first glance, there is an obvious difference between Stormborn and Nonamazing's entries: length. Stormborn clocks in with an entry of approximately 2700 words, just shy of the recommended limit of 3500. Nonamazing, on the other hand, more than triples that length, with an entry just shy of 10,000 words. It's an impressive feat, to be certain, but is it three times as good, or is Nonamazing just long-winded? That, folks, is what we're here to find out.

Despite the obvious difference, there are actually a fair number of similarities between the two entries: both involve a worn down city, both pit the PCs against a criminal network (of sorts) that is threatening the city somehow, and both end up with the PCs crawling around in a network of underground tunnels. So what's different between the two? How do we tell who won? Well, let's begin with an examination of the ingredients.

The first ingredient in the list is arguably the one that sees the biggest disparity in the quality of use: the eleven headed pyrohydra. Of the six ingredients, Nonamazing clearly spent the most time on this. Giving each head of his intelligent creature a personality of its own actually justifies the "eleven-headed" quality of the ingredient, and he also manages to work in the "pyro" part, with the "scorched" imagery that the PCs encounter throughout. Moreover, the idea of a hydra fits in thematically with the "many headed" organization that thieves guilds often are. Some might find the idea of a multi-headed hydra talking to itself silly, but it manages not to break my suspension of disbelief.

Stormborn, on the other hand, employs the hydra in the role of "the heavy," but he leaves it at that. There's no justification for it being eleven-headed, pyro-, or hydra. It could have truly been any powerful creature, and the scenario would have played out exactly the same. I even looked for a justification that perhaps Stormborn had failed to make clear. Maybe the half-dragon kobolds are thematically related, since the hydra is of the "dragon" creature type, right? Nope - a hydra is a magical beast, not a dragon. Maybe it's the fire-breathing, since dragons breathe fire, right? Nope - these are black half-dragons, and black dragons spew acid. Well, hydras are sorta reptilian, and kobolds are sorta reptilian, right? I guess, but it's pretty weak. As a result, Nonamazing jumps right into the lead with this ingredient.

Next on the list is the Drums of Panic. Stormborn's explanation of the drums' effect is clever because it thematically relates to his kobold antagonists without modifying the mechanics of the ingredient. That the drums sound like a dragon's footsteps and reproduce his "frightful presence" makes the ingredient seem more believable - it's exactly the kind of item that a group of half-dragon kobolds might have. Additionally, the drums are used creatively by the kobolds. They have a specific tactic adapted to using them: corral the enemies into the area of effect, block off their escape, and then use the drums to neutralize them as a threat.

Nonamazing, on the other hand, uses the drums as a source of some of the strange effects that have been occurring in the city. While I don't mind the creative interpretation of ingredients, I think this is stretching things a bit. The drums of panic have a range of 120 feet. That's it. While I could certainly believe that the sewers where they're being played lies within 120 feet of the surface, they can only be used once per day (at least according to the standard rules). The drums just aren't capable of producing the kind of effect attributed to them without elevating them to something near-artifact power. Also, the idea of having the drums produce only one kind of fear, claustrophobia, doesn't make sense. They're drums - designed to clear out large, open sections of enemy combatants. Why would they be created to produce a specific type of fear that runs counter to the type of environment that they're likely to be used in? I know! It's because it creates a connection between ingredients.

While I place great emphasis on the connections between ingredients, I expect them to feel natural and organic. When they're so obviously artificial, like this is, they make the suspension of disbelief harder. It's the same feeling I get when I watch a movie and see a character do something dumb for the sole reason that if they didn't, then there wouldn't be a plot. It takes me out of the experience, and forces me to recognize the meta-aspects of the game; "Oh, this is here because it's convenient for the plot." Stormborn narrows the lead that Nonamazing created with the pyrohydra.

Next on the list is Great Cleave. Once again, Nonamazing goes for an odd arbitrary effect in order to tie it in to the rest of the ingredients. In this case, the effect comes from yet another flawed artifact created by the bardic lich Vothario. His Pipes of Prowess are engineered to grant the "target" the feats Cleave and Great Cleave - but with a drawback that the recipient basically goes berserk. At first is seems just sort of arbitrary - yet another "connection" that really doesn't make much sense. On closer inspection, though, one realizes that it's completely out of place. Look at the description of all of the other "pipe" magical items in the game: they affect everyone within a certain range. Why? Because that's how music works! You can't play an instrument and expect only one person to hear it.

Ok, to be fair, we need to examine whether this use of the ingredient could be fixed by changing the effect from a target to an area. In short, the answer is no. Nonamazing specifically makes the item's effect a target, because if he didn't, then he risks having all of the thralls and the pyrohydra go berserk and attack each other, and that would be the end of the adventure. Additionally, it's not even really the ingredient "Great Cleave" that's featured here - it's the berserker effect that creates the danger.

In his attempt to "integrate" the ingredient, he manages to completely ignore the essential qualities of the ingredient, which is really the same as not integrating it at all. Integration doesn't simply mean tossing in an arbitrary connection and then saying, "Hey look, a connection!" No - it means finding an organic way to tie disparate qualities of each ingredient into a playable adventure.

Stormborn, on the other hand, specifically sets up a scenario where the PCs are forced to deal with the kobold chieftain's favored battle tactic: close quarters combat. The use of the ingredient makes sense: the kobolds have had enough time to set up the lair to their advantage. The small rooms that force everyone into close quarters are perfect for someone who depends on Great Cleave to dish out tremendous amounts of damage. This certainly would force the characters to "interact" with the ingredient, if one can call having a sword stuck in one's belly "interaction."

Furthermore, as part of the overall goal of killing the kobolds, it's integrated well into the adventure. Though the PCs may have other tactics that allow them to bypass other parts of the kobold lair, here, they pretty much have to step up and take out the kobold chief, which, more than likely, means getting into the range of his blade. With this ingredient and the last, Stormborn pulls even again with Nonamazing.

Since I just mentioned the kobold chief's specially crafted rooms, let's look at the Spike Stones ingredient next. What is Spike Stones? It's a spell that specifically makes a section of dungeon floor dangerous to walk through. Does either contestant use the ingredient in that way? No. Stormborn's specially crafted rooms have the spikes covering the walls, in order to better concentrate the enemies toward the center. Nonamazing has a "living spell" that's basically an ooze with spikes. Neither is a strict use, so which is better?

Stormborn's use seems truer to the purpose of the ingredient. His "wall-mounted" spell is designed to inflict damage and restrict movement through an area - which is the point of the Spike Stones spell. In addition, the spell is integrated into the Great Cleave ingredient in a way that makes sense. As a PC wandering through these caves, I would immediately be able to understand why that spell was placed as it was.

Nonamazing's use of Spikey, the living spell, is extremely creative, but it doesn't capture the essential quality of the spell nearly as well. The 1d8 damage from the spikes is folded into Spikey's stat block, but the other qualities (nearly invisible trap, reduction of movement rate, etc.) aren't addressed. The living spell's placement as a guardian is adequate, but it's merely adequate. Stormborn surpasses Nonamazing with his use of this ingredient.

Since we're in the sewers already, let's discuss Claustrophobia. I've already expressed my dismay with Nonamazing's Drums of Panic, so by extension, I've already expressed my dismay with his use of this ingredient: it seems arbitrarily included. Further, Nonamazing's sewers are small and difficult to maneuver through, but he gives us no good reason why they should be so. Sewers in "ancient cities" and especially in fantasy fiction, tend to be big enough to work in. Technology was not so miniaturized at the time that long, small tunnels could be dug easily. Furthermore, his gang, the Black Rose, needs to be able to maneuver through these tunnels, too. If they were really this difficult to navigate, why would the mostly-human sized choose them as a base of operations? Yes, they have a "key" to get through them, but it still seems needlessly difficult.

Stormborn, on the other hand, provides a very good rationalization for his tunnel system to be small - it was built by kobolds, who are small creatures. For them, the system is perfectly usable, but it's going to feel cramped and claustrophobic for "big folk." In one sense, this small system should make the characters feel slightly claustrophobic, but then Stormborn extends the use of his ingredient. The dwarf that the party is sent in to rescue has been trapped in an enclosed space and repeatedly been subject to the fear effects of the drums of panic, which has led him to develop Claustrophobia.

Again, Stormborn finds a natural way to integrate the ingredient, and once again, he forces the PCs to interact with it in an unexpected fashion. Here, the PCs will need to deal with the dwarf's claustrophobia as they try to free him from the tunnels. A callous group might knock the poor guy out and carry his unconscious body to the surface, while a more creative group might try a variety of spells to rid him of the condition. In either case, the group has to deal with it in some manner. Stormborn extends his lead over Nonamazing, with only one ingredient left: the Withered Rose.

Here, Stormborn falters. Nicknaming the once-glorious town of Koth the Withered Rose is thematically very strong. If the majority of the adventure took place in the town, and the PCs had to deal with poor merchants, run-down inns, abandoned buildings, poverty-stricken peasants, and the like, it would be a superior use of the ingredient. As it is written, though, the vast majority of the adventure takes place in the kobold caves, so the PCs really don't interact much with the town. Additionally, not much description of the withered nature of the town is provided, and the merchant whose brother disappeared was quite rich. I'm not even going to give him credit for the Withering Rose music box, since it feels like Stormborn realized that simply naming his town the "Withered Rose" might not be concrete enough, and dropped this in at the very end.

Nonamazing, on the other hand, has the Black Rose gang employ the Withered Rose as their symbol. They use it to mark their kills (not a bright move, but a definite conceit of the genre), and as a key to get past the beasties in the sewers. It functions as a clue for the PCs and as a potential means to bypass some of the obstacles in the sewer. It's tied in to the rest of the adventure thematically, and works well. Kudos go to Nonamazing for his use of this ingredient.

At this point in the analysis, Stormborn is ahead by a lot. While Nonamazing had a couple stand-out ingredient uses, overall, it feels like he had an adventure already planned, and he twisted and mangled the ingredients until they fit. Stormborn, on the other hand, has let the ingredients shape the adventure for him, creating something much more cohesive and believable. Let's move to the analysis of playability and overall design.

Nonamazing's entry begins with a series of vignettes that, in and of themselves, reveal little. The accumulation of experience is designed to draw the PCs into the web that the Black Rose is spinning. It's an inventive setup to the second half of the adventure: the dungeon crawl. The dungeon crawl works fine, as written, and Nonamazing has even gone to the trouble to include a map (a first, if I'm not mistaken, for an IronDM entry).

The adventure includes lots of information detailing the kinds of information that the PCs can acquire and the types of people that they'll meet as they make their way through the city. However, the antagonist's goals don't really seem to be all that pressing. The "destabilization" of the city is supposedly being accomplished by the playing of the Drums of Panic, but I've already had my say about that. Even if they do work as Nonamazing suggests, the effects seem to be a long time in coming.

Furthermore, the eventual acquisition of the Pipes of Prowess doesn't seem to be all that worrying to me, especially if they work as the author suggests. Could they cause some random trouble? Sure - but they're not going to cause mass hysteria or the city walls to come tumbling down. In fact, so much is made of them, but then the hydra ends up with them anyway, and the PCs have to beat him while they're in his possession. That just serves to demonstrate that they're a mundane threat - not an epic one. This is a case of "think globally, act locally," that's a little too local.

Stormborn, on the other hand, lays out the PCs' goals quite clearly: they need to rescue the captured dwarf, kill the pyrohydra, and kill or otherwise drive off the kobold attackers. Furthermore, he creates a sense of urgency by setting up a credible threat: the kobolds and pyrohydra have been attacking merchants, threatening the economic good of the town, and there's a missing dwarf, whose life is presumably in danger.

Once the PCs have been given their goals, there's a bit of investigation as they try to find the kobold lair, which Stormborn provides a number of suggestions for. Once found, the adventure takes on much of the same character as Nonamazing's, save that Stormborn's tunnel complex makes more sense.

I've chastised contestants on more than one occasion for sending higher-level parties into "kill the kobold" scenarios, because higher-level parties often have magic that can get around mundane traps and monsters. Stormborn avoids this pitfall, though, since he takes the time to illustrate the kinds of intelligent tactics that the kobolds employ, such as collapsing tunnels to trap PCs. He acknowledges that higher-level PCs will probably be able to bypass some of the obstacles that the kobolds have set in their way, so he only details the ones that he's pretty sure they will interact with.

Combine the intelligent encounter design with goals that involve the PCs having to get down and dirty, and you've got a dungeon crawl that works for higher-level PCs. The "dungeon" in this case isn't simply a means to drain the PCs resources in preparation for one big combat, it's a challenge in and of itself.

As I mentioned at the beginning, Nonamazing's entry is three times as long as Stormborn's. It's a noble effort, but is the length an indication of quality? While it's probably not fair to ask whether Nonamazing's entry is three times better than Stormborn's, we can probably ask whether it accomplishes three times as much. The answer is clearly no. Stormborn manages to accomplish within his 2700 words nearly as much as Nonamazing, and he manages to make it more cohesive.

Therefore, for stronger ingredient use and a solid and more interesting adventure, I award this round to <spoiler: highlight to view>



Spoiler



Stormborn


</spoiler>. He becomes our second finalist.


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 12, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> *Round 2, Match 2: Nonamazing vs. Stormborn*
> Therefore, for stronger ingredient use and a solid and more interesting adventure, I award this round to <spoiler: highlight to view>
> 
> 
> ...




In Spoiler mode to not give anything away:

Wow.  Thanks.  I was wondering if I could pull off the kobold hunt for a party of that level.  And in hindsight I should have made them red half-dragons to keep with the pyrohydra flavor, I just have a weakness for the look and feel of the black dragon, plus I wanted to have things "marshy" in keeping with a hydra's usual lair.  Totally nailed me on the music box, thats exactly what happened.

Nonamazing, massive and impressive effort.  Winning doesn't really mean much unless you have a worthy foe, thanks for the challange.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm giving the third match entries a final read through right now, and barring Something Bad happening, I should have a judgment by mid-afternoon.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 13, 2005)

*Round 2, Match 3: Warden vs. Wulf Ratbane*

Go read Warden and Wulf Ratbane's entries, and then we'll get started with a comparison of the ingredients.

The first ingredient on the list is the Guardian Naga. Warden's Aaethil appears to the PCs while polymorphed into a beautiful elven woman, which she might as well be, since there's no reason for her to be a naga. It's true that Guardian Naga are usually lawful good, so it would make sense that such a creature would come to the aid of someone in trouble – but that's it.

He comes up with a clever explanation about how the devil beats up the necromancer because the naga has the ability to detect thoughts, but that all takes place outside the experience of the PCs, and it's something that they're unlikely to ever learn. It's an extraordinarily weak use of the ingredient.

Wulf's Guardian Naga, on the other hand, literally guards something, so he's a step up on Warden. He also ties the creature's reptilian heritage to the dead dragon, at least as part of a red-herring to distract the PCs. What I want to know is how the naga got there. He mentions that the heroes who defeated the dragon "...were unable to completely destroy him, so they left the guardian here while they searched for a way to finish the job."  Was the naga one of the original heroes? Guardian Naga isn't on any of the Summon Monster/Nature's Ally lists. Did they carry a freeze-dried version with them for just such an occasion?

Additionally, it's been over a thousand years since the dragon was killed. I wonder what the poor beast eats? Perhaps she survives on a diet of unfortunate adventurers. This leads me to another question, though – the skull supposedly prophesizes, but the questioner has to provide it with a sacrifice of blood. Does the Lawful Good naga just sit by while powerful evil people dump blood all over the place?

For that matter, how does anybody get to ask the skull anything, since Wulf makes it pretty clear that she greats anyone who enters the cave with a barrage of spells? Perhaps she's so hungry that anyone who brings her a hamburger gets by. Perhaps there are answers to these questions, but they're certainly not provided here. So, Wulf leads by a smidge at this point, simply for giving the naga something to guard.

Next on the list is the Portable Hole. Warden gives us another horrendous use of an ingredient by making the portable hole simply a place where a ring is. Huh? Just a ring? Why not just put the ring in a regular old bag, or simply set it out in the open? It's not like getting into a portable hole is much of a challenge. Getting an acrophobic woman to climb down the side of a tower during an ice storm is, but that's those aren't the ingredients in question. Oy.

Wulf, on the other hand, makes up for his Guardian Naga use with this one. While it may seem silly at first blush, having the clever evil woman disguise the portable hole as a skirt is just a downright clever bit of misdirection. Moreover, it ties into the Torn Dress and Improved Sunder ingredient later in the adventure. It's also interactive – at least, if the PCs figure out what's going on, they're certainly going to want to interact with it. I think, frankly, that Wulf has taken the concept of de-pantsing to a whole new level with this one. He pulls firmly into the lead with this ingredient use.

Improved Sunder is next, and I guess I didn't realize just how difficult it would be to integrate each of these feats into the entries of this round. Of course, that's all the more reason to use them again in the future. Here, Warden actually makes some progress by deliberately choosing to transform the lovesick Darren into a devil that has the Improved Sunder feat. Fair enough. I am disappointed, though, that Warden didn't then turn around and suggest that the PCs use their own sundering abilities to take out the amulet that's oh-so prominently displayed.

Wulf, on the other hand, does a surprisingly good job with integrating this ingredient. It makes a ton of sense that Breda would place a higher priority on preventing sharp, pointy things from getting too close to her skirt than about directly taking out the PCs. Therefore, her use of Improved Sunder works well (and is actually one of the first examples of why someone would try to sunder a weapon that makes sense to me). Wulf continues to gain on his competitor, here.

This brings us to the Torn Dress ingredient. I'm assuming that the dress was the inspiration for the wedding scenario in Warden's entry. It's brought to the church as proof that the bride-to-be has indeed been kidnapped, which gives the PCs the evidence they might need to go after the bad guys. My only objection is that it isn't particularly interactive. It's brought to the PCs, instead of being found by them somehow, and, once seen, really doesn't have an importance. On the other hand, if this is an especially traditional society, the sight of a torn wedding dress will probably elicit extreme reactions from both the townspeople and the PCs. Kudos to Warden for the good use of an ingredient.

Wulf's Torn Dress is one of potential – a goal of the adventure rather than an item they encounter in that state. The ingredient use sinks a little in that regard, but it is buoyed by its ties to the Portable Hole and Improved Sunder ingredients. Warden gains back a bit of the ground he lost initially.

He loses that ground, though with his use of Ice Storm. While it makes sense thematically, the gelugon is an ice demon, after all, it fails mechanically. According to the description of the spell, the area of effect is a 20-ft radius, 40-ft high cylinder, but he describes a tower 500-ft high, completely surrounded by this ice storm. While the gelugon can cast this spell at will, it only has a duration of one round. Would it be cool if a gelugon could surround a 500-ft high tower with a storm of ice and snow? Hell yeah! Can he actually do it? Hell no! This is such a fundamental mechanical problem, that I have to penalize him for this ingredient. And no, I don't buy the argument of "Well, I'm not going to let some silly rules stand in the way of a cool scene." I'm not attributing that quote to Warden, but I know there are people out there in spectator land who are probably thinking it. This is a shared world, between the players and the DM. If the DM starts randomly breaking the shared laws of said world, then the trust between them is put at risk.

Wulf, by contrast, includes the Ice Storm as an obstacle that the PCs will run into. It's not a magical ice storm, just a mundane one, but it serves to create a believable environment while the PCs are ascending the mountain. He even includes a nice, tidy mechanical effect to drive the effect home. It's not the most creative use of an ingredient I've seen, but it's damn solid, and that's what I'm looking for.

The last ingredient is Acrophobia, and, correspondingly, both contestants have included something tall in their entries. Warden gives us a tall tower, and Wulf gives us a mountain. Wulf uses Acrophobia in two places: as a bit of misdirection on the part of Breda, and as the result of the naga's phantasmal killer spell. Both uses are awfully weak. First, Breda claims that she can't make it to the summit of the mountain, because she's afraid of heights. However, she offers to come along, just stopping short of the summit. I'm sorry, but I know people with acrophobia that can't get on roller coasters. I know it's supposed to be a lie, but it's not a terribly convincing one, no matter how high her bluff score. Of course, that might be the point, so I'll give Wulf a pass there.

Second, the phantasmal killer spell doesn't just generate an abstract fear – it generates a concrete illusion (how's that for an oxymoron) of a monster that's trying to do horrible things to the victim. I can forgive this to some extent, since this isn't a mechanical problem, just a flavor one, but it's still weak.

Warden's use is equally weak. I know that the woman hanging on for dear life at the top of a tower is acrophobic, but the PCs aren't really affected by it. With a 12th level group of adventurers coming after her, the choice to marry Darren or climb down the side of the tower is a false one. If I'm leading a party at 12th – 15th level, I'm flying up, grabbing the girl, and snagging the portable hole on the way down while the rest of my party keeps the devil busy. Screw climbing up through the tower.

At this point, Wulf is really, really far ahead. But the judgment isn't over! There's still the analysis of playability to do. Can Warden stage a comeback? Does Wulf toss it all out the window? Let's find out.

Both entries suffer from having only one hook. In Warden's case, NPC after NPC will implore the PCs for help until they accept. While I have no doubt that even a remotely-good aligned party would bite, it still comes across as heavy handed. Wulf on the other hand, has an evil priestess attempt to bluff the PCs into accepting her mission, which could definitely be problematic. If she doesn't convince them, or they realize what she's really up to, then the adventure could go awry. However, if they figure out what she's really up to, they might decide to head her off at the pass anyway, so it's sort of a wash. Neither contestant gains any ground here.

From a design perspective, Wulf's entry only suffers from that particular issue. If the PCs figure out what Breda is up to, then things might go to hell earlier than planned. Wulf does drop some clues about how the adventure would play if this scenario does come to pass, but doesn't address it in depth.

Warden's entry, on the other hand, has a major problem: the adventure is more interesting for the DM than the PCs. I appreciate the look into the antagonist's mind – and it does serve the stated purpose of allowing the DM to react to the PCs, but the events in the background are far more interesting than what the PCs have to interact with. This was a problem with Warden's first-round entry, as well, and I hope that it's not indicative of his normal DMing.

By this point, there's not much of a reason to continue. If it isn't obvious by now, <spoiler: highlight to view>



Spoiler



Wulf Ratbane


</spoiler> graduates to the finals. It wasn't his strongest entry, but it was better than his opponent's, and that's all that counts.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 13, 2005)

*Final Round Notes*

Here's a brief explanation of how the round-robin finals work. Each contestant will face off against the other two contestants. This will result in a total of three matches, and the contestant who wins two will win. If, as is possible, no contestant wins two matches, then the tie will be broken by a special tie breaking ingredient that each contestant must use in one of his two matches.

The first two finalists will face off in the first match. The loser of the first match will then take on the third finallist, and then the winner of the first match will take on the third finalist.

The outcome of second match will determine whether the third match, between the winner of the first match and the third finalist, is a winner-takes all, or a set-up for a potential tie.

Finalists, please post your availability!


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 13, 2005)

*Finals Availability*

All times Central:
Tuesday: Not at all (the quarter is ending where I teach, so myschedule is bust the first part of this week but open after that)
Wednesday: Only a little, between 2-5, not the best day for me.
Thursday/Friday: pretty much any day time hours, 8 AM to 5 PM
Saturday/Sunday: not really at all
Monday and beyond: with a few days forewarning 8AM to 5 PM


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 14, 2005)

Wednesday night is bad, Thursday night is bad, all weekend is bad until Sunday nite...


----------



## Tinner (Jun 14, 2005)

*Finals Availability*

My schedule is essentially the same as before, however, my home PC is having serious problems with the internet connection, meaning that I can only see the posted ingredients, and post entries M-F 9am - 5pm at work.
I hope to have my computer issues fixed before the end of the week, but I don't want to count on it and mess up the finals.
I can still type at home, so as long as I get the ingredients before 5pm on a weekday, and can post them the following weekday, I'm cool.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok, then let's do the following,

Final Match 1: Tinner vs. Stormborn (Thursday @ 9:30 AM EDT (8:30 AM CDT))

Final Match 2: Wulf Ratbane vs. loser of round 1 (Monday? @ time TBD)

Final Match 3: Wulf Ratbane vs. winner of round 1 (TDB)

How's that look for everyone? Wulf, are you still on a 12 hour offset, or are you back in the Eastern time zone? In other words, at what times next week are you available to get ingredients?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 14, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> Wulf, are you still on a 12 hour offset, or are you back in the Eastern time zone? In other words, at what times next week are you available to get ingredients?




I'm back on EST at the moment but that could change at any time. 

Not really a big issue as if I head overseas again I'm pretty much able to be awake at any time (jetlag and all).

A 7:00 or 8:00 PM posting time is pretty good for me. Gives me a couple hours after work if necessary to get my entry together for posting.


----------



## Tinner (Jun 14, 2005)

That setup works fine for me.


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 14, 2005)

Thursday morning should be fine for me too.


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Jun 16, 2005)

You've made the front page news.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 16, 2005)

Zenodotus of Ephesus said:
			
		

> You've made the front page news.




Awesome! Thanks Zenodotus!

The first set of ingredients should be posted today at 9:30 or slightly after (I've got a 9:00 meeting that is supposed to last half an hour).


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 16, 2005)

*Finals, Match 1: Tinner vs. Stormborn*

*Ingredients*

Tiny Evil Overlord
Tumbling Golden Mane
Cow
Fog
Dexterity
Unmarked Grave
*Special Tie-Breaking Ingredient:* War Elephant


Remember, contestants:

You have 24 hours from the timestamp on this post to submit your entries. If the boards are inaccessible when your entry is due, you can send a copy to garrettdm AT ameritech DOT net.
Do not read your opponent's entry until you have submitted yours.
Once your entry has been submitted, NO EDITING!
You have a suggested limit of 5000 words.
Please include a summary of ingredients at the end of your entry. See some of the recent competitions for examples.
You must use the special tie-breaking ingredient in at least one of your entries.
Above all, have fun.


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 16, 2005)

Damn, with _these_ ingredients I could have written a kick-ass adventure. .


----------



## Hodag (Jun 16, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jun 16, 2005)

Now, *this *I can't wait to see. 

Good luck to both Tinner and Stormborn!


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 16, 2005)

Hodag said:
			
		

> Deleted




You can edit it back in (it was an interesting comment) - just make sure to enclose it in spoiler tags.

Thanks!


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 16, 2005)

*Final Match 1*



			
				carpedavid said:
			
		

> *Finals, Match 1: Tinner vs. Stormborn*
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> ...




The Demon’s Herd and Whimsy

An Adventure for PCs of 6th to 8th Level


Background

The rolling highlands of the Samsmarch are green and fertile, producing in their time a series of small but prosperous villages.  These villages were filled with peasant farmers and herdsmen, contented to graze their fat wooly cows across the hill sides, and occasionally sneak off to the Golden Mane, a public house near the cross roads between the villages.  For the most part the outside world left them alone, and other than the occasional trip to sell their cows, or their by-products, at the town of Marchfair the villagers left the outside world to its own devices as well.  That is, until the Overlord came.

The Overlord is now the unseen master of the villages.  His minions, a tribe of barbarian halflings, now patrol the roads and villages collecting “taxes” and taking what they want.  Meanwhile, chaotic and evil events plague the villagers, all attributed to the ever-unseen Overlord.  Mysterious pits are discovered randomly scattered about the hillsides, strange fires break out, unusual accidents happen frequently, and possibly worst of all every cow that ever had to be buried because of sickness or animal attack now walks the hills as a zombie or skeleton.

The Villages of Samsmarch need help.


Hooks:
The adventure begins in the Golden Mane public house at crossroads between three of the villages:  Samford, Samhill, and Marchville (the villagers are not particularly creative).  There are several ways to get the PCs there:

-	The PCs may have heard of the problems in Samsmarch and come to offer their help.

-	The PCs could simply be passing through.  The villages can be placed in any hilly and sparsely populated area in a campaign world.  In this case the Golden Mane, in spite of its somewhat unstable appearance, is their best option for food and lodging.

-	The mayor of Marchfair fears that the problems in the hills will spread to his town.  He puts a call out for adventurers to rid the countryside of the Overlord and tells them to contact Brin, the owner of the Golden Mane, to serve as a guide to the region.

-	The royal tax collector, or other note worthy official, was traveling to or through the Samsmarch.  This person ran afoul of the halflings and was either lost or returned to the authorities with exaggerated tales of a barbarian invasion, undead monsters roaming the countryside, and a powerful Overlord who threatens the safety of the realm.  The PCs are called in by an old contact to investigate.



The Tumble of the Golden Mane

	The Golden Mane is a large two-storied tavern built long ago on a hillside in the Samsmarch.  Unfortunately, the hillside has been eroding over the years, and the rear portion of the building is braced by a series of makeshift pillars of local stone and wood, making up what they lack in structural integrity by sheer number.  The fact that the building is somewhat unstable is quite obvious as the PCs make the trek up a winding path that leads from the cross roads up the hill.  A weathered stone monument stands at the crossroads. It reads: “On this spot Darrin the Red was executed by dismemberment for crimes most foul.”  A worn date indicates that the event occurred over a century ago.

The PCs arrive just before sunset to find the tavern nearly deserted.  A few old men sit around sipping beer and playing cards or other sedentary bar games.  The owner, Brin, works the bar.  Depending on the hook used to get the PCs to the tavern Brin and the denizens of the tavern can provide any or all of the following information:

-	Darrin the Red was the servant of a chaotic evil god who terrorized the countryside for several years.  He was eventually hunted down and killed by a band of paladins and clerics of a lawful good god.  When he died it is said that he still possessed a powerful mystic gem given him by his god.  What happened to it or him is unclear, but legend has it that he was buried in a series of unmarked graves throughout the region. One such is supposed to be near this very building. Occasionally someone will go looking for his magic gem, but so far no one has ever found it.

-	The Lion Tribe Halflings have never been a problem before. On occasion they steal a cow or two, or cause some mischief, but never anything truly evil.  That changed a little over a year ago. Now they wander around in force in the name of  “The Overlord.”  They have killed the headmen and leaders of all the surrounding villages, forcing the survivors of their raids to swear an oath of loyalty to their master.  They seem to have brought in other barbarian bands, as the numbers seen roaming the roads are far greater than people would have ever guessed.

-	Since the arrival of the Overlord the villagers have had many strange and seemingly random events that would almost seem like practical jokes if not for their violent, and often fatal, consequences.  Pies left to cool on window sills have explosive runes placed on them.  Someone will bend over to pick up a coin only to have it stick to him, permanently.  It has been bad for business.

-	There are zombie cows wandering the hillsides.  More a nuisance than a threat.

-	There are mysterious pits dug all over the place, ranging from four to ten feet deep.  These present more of a hazard, especially at night or in the fog.

-	The Overlord frequently issues bizarre orders.  Recently he had all the men and women of one village swap clothes and go around as the other gender.  In another village he demanded that the people nail fish to their doors and leave them there until they rotted, during which time they were not allowed to kill any flies.  Halfling scouts watch the villages and if any one breaks these commands they are soon killed, or tortured, or worse.  Many such a victim has later been seen tending the herd of undead cows as a zombie.

Brin will be happy to put the PCs up for the evening.  He tells them that the fog at night is so thick it makes travel nearly impossible, especially with the dark things of the Overlord moving around.  However, he is willing to take them to speak with the leaders of the nearest village in the morning after the fog burns off if they are interested in learning more.  He has to go anyway to buy some supplies and he would appreciate their presence to deal with any of the Overlord’s tax collectors met on the way.

It is possible that the PCs will want to go wandering that night.  Brin will try to persuade them not to go, but cannot stop them if they insist.  He tells them to be back around sunrise for breakfast and he can take them to the next village in his wagon then.  It is a moonless night and the fog is very heavy, minimizing even low light and dark vision.  Here and later creatures and objects more than 10 feet away have concealment, while anything further away has total concealment. The road is difficult to follow as it winds through the hills.  The PCs may encounter a few zombie cows in the process or mysterious holes in the ground, but nothing more than that and no real clues.  

If the PCs decided to stay in for the night he provides them with a room on the second floor next to where his family sleeps.  He warns them that the building creaks a lot, but tells them to just ignore it.

Just before sunrise the next morning there is a lot of creaking.  Allow any PCs who are awake a listen check to give them a few moments forewarning.

Suddenly the floor rises up at a steep angle.  The foundation behind the building has collapsed and the Golden Mane is sent tumbling down the hill. 

PCs will need to make Reflex saves 3 times as the building begins to roll down the hill.  Initially every one in the building takes 2d6 damage or half on a DC 15 reflex save.  Halfway down the hill the DC is increased to 17, as objects are being broken loose and tumbling around with the occupants.  Finally the building comes to rest, inhabitants making one last DC 19 Reflex save.

At the bottom of the hill the tavern is a ruin, but likely everyone has survived.  Brin, his wife, their two children, a servant, and two regulars were all in the building when it began to fall.  Checks can be made for them or the DM can rule that there were injuries, some severe as desired.

The PCs will likely want to make sure everyone has gotten out safely and is tended.  The sun is just coming up, but the fog remains thick for about an hour.  When the PCs begin to move around they attract the attention of some of the Overlord’s men.

The Lion Tribe

The Lion Tribe is composed of a large group of halfling barbarians, most with one to four class levels in Barbarian, but some with levels in Fighter and Ranger or, rarely, Druid.  Once a fairly simple nomadic tribe wandering the hills and stealing livestock, the halflings encountered a mysterious force at one of their ancient burial sites, called the Cave of Souls, and were changed forever.  There they met a tall figure in black robes who spoke as the emissary of the god of darkness and death.  They were told that their tribe had been chosen to smite the people of the Samsmarch for their past sins. This emissary, they were told, was to be Overlord of the Samsmarch until those sins were burned away.  Once several of their most powerful warriors fell to the Overlord’s magic, and were raised as zombies, the tribe complied. They gathered their far roving kin and began to serve.

The halflings go about in armed groups of six to ten, usually with at least one leader who has one or more class levels than the others.  In addition to the areas noted below, they are likely to be at any crossroad the PCs come across.  There is a 33% chance that one or more bands will be encountered in any of the villages of the Samsmarch.  The likely hood of the PCs encountering a band increase overtime, as scouts will become aware of their activities and lead the halfling warriors to them.

The first time the PCs encounter the Lion Tribe is after the destruction of the Golden Mane.  The agents of the Overlord, mostly zombie halfling and humans, were digging under the foundation of the building when they upset the already precarious building.  A group of halflings was waiting nearby to retrieve anything found there for their master.  When the building collapses they come to raid its remains.

How the adventure proceeds from here is based on the behavior of the PCs.  Successfully interrogating one of the halflings will yield the above information about the overlord, as well as directions to the Cave of Souls.  However, the halflings revere the place as holy, and a captive will attempt to lead the PCs into a heard of zombie cattle or other obstacle, such as the den of a grizzly bear or other wild beast or to a natural hazard like a ravine even if it means sacrificing his or her own life.  Alternately, a PC with tracking skills may be able to follow one of the bands back to their camp outside the Cave of Souls.

If the PCs kill all the raiders or fail to force any useful information out of the halflings in the first encounter they may investigate the other villages or strike out into the countryside.  In either case they will run into more of the halflings, as well as random encounters appropriate for a temperate wilderness in a sparsely populated land.  Villagers can relate further horror stories about trapped items found in the fields and hillsides.  In one of the villages the Overlord has recently ordered that all must go around with their faces painted blue, for no clear reason.

Disturbingly, many of the village cemeteries have been desecrated.  Most of the graves are now empty, but other fresh graves were also seemingly dug and left open.  This is true of every village except Marchville.  Most of the graves there remain untouched.  PCs who wait around at night to see what happens can encounter a zombie digging crew protected by a band of halflings.

The Cave of Souls

Surrounding the Cave of Souls is a small halfling village of hide tents. This is where the women, children, and elderly stay, tending the stolen cows, while the war bands are out serving the Overlord.   This is not a usual campsite for the tribe and their presence here is solely to protect the Overlord.  If it were not for this fact most observers would likely never find the Cave.  It is unmarked and unadorned on the outside, and it is only the oral traditions of the Lion Tribe that allows them to find it year after year. 

If the PC approach openly most of the halflings flee, possibly stirring up the cows to create greater confusion as they go.  However, to enter the Cave of Souls the PCs must first deal with one remaining band of halfling defenders.  These defenders will not be outside the cave, but patrolling the outskirts of the village.  Every effort has been made to keep the cave hidden, but once combat is over it wont be difficult for the PCs to find with a little effort.

The cave is little more than a cleft in the side of a hill, but it quickly opens up to a naturally occurring series of chambers widened by the halflings.  The halflings worship the Overlord, and their dead ancestors, in a small area near the mouth of the cave.  Here a pair of Lion Tribe druids is meditating guarded by four rangers.  The rangers will not leave the chamber without the druids, but are likely to be alerted by sounds of battle as the PCs deal with the defenders outside.  Thus they will be waiting in ambush for the PCs to arrive.

Beyond the worship center, a wide tunnel descends into the earth. This leads to a small chamber lit by smoky torches.  Here the Lion Tribe’s totem is kept, a mated pair of trained full grown dire mountain lions. They are afraid of the Overlord and give him a wide birth and are trained to allow the halfling shaman access to the inner reaches of the caves but they will attack any intruders.

Beyond this point the complex branches out into several tunnels.  Each tunnel is lined with niches carved into the walls.  This is where the revered dead of the Lion Tribe is buried.  Many of the niches are empty, as the Overlord has turned them into zombies or skeletons to use in his excavations, but several more are full.  The ones who remain have also been transformed into undead and left to deal with intruders.

The tunnel system links into smaller caverns.  At many of these intersections the Lion Tribe have placed traps, which have subsequently been rebuilt and augmented by the Overlord’s magic.  Poisons, both on darts and contact poisons in obvious places, such as 
Malyss root paste and centipede venom were favorites of the barbarians.  The Overlord has paired many of the traps with more deadly ones, such as Fireballs and Exploding Runes, which require a Reflex save so that the Dexterity reducing poison would make it more likely that the second trap would kill an intruder.  The halflings that are permitted into the cave know where these traps are located and can avoid them, but would deliberately trigger one to stop an intruder.

Eventually, however, all the tunnels lead down into the lair of the Overlord.


The Overlord

The whims of chaotic evil beings are uncanny to the rest of the world.  They are prone to commit the most random and evil acts for their own amusement.  One such being, a demonic trickster himself, was observing the harmless pranks of a tiny but fearless grig one day and got an idea.  He would take this benign little fey and turn it into something else, something deadly.  It caught the grig and began a slow process of breaking it, mind and body.  Feeding it vile droughts and subjecting the poor thing to demonic magics, the grig was slowly corrupted.  It still loved to play tricks on others, but these tricks were no longer harmless, now they were deadly.  Delighted by the grig’s transformation, the demon went a step further.  It began to teach the grig magic, determining that necromancy was the greatest possible perversion of a fey.  

Eventually the demon grew bored with its accomplishments and forgot about the grig.  Now a being of pure evil, the grig was let loose on the material plane to amuse itself.  For long years it wandered about causing trouble until one day it heard one of its former master’s names spoken in a story.  In the story it was the demon that was the patron of Darrin the Red, who gave him the jewel and set him loose to work chaos and evil.  The grig reasoned that if it could obtain that jewel it might be in a position to play a trick of its own on the demon.

Given the grig’s size, there was only so much it could do alone.  That’s when it discovered the body of a bandit who had come to blows with his companions over distribution of spoils.  The grig animated the body and hid itself inside its skull.  From there the grig was able to use its ventriloquism to make the body speak, and affected the role of a sentient undead.  It then hid then entered the Cave of Souls, pretending to be the emissary of a god of death once discovered by the halflings.  

The grig is delighted in its joke, sending the once peaceful halflings to commit great crimes in its name and getting some of them killed in the process.  It has also convinced them that its profane use of their honored dead is somehow part of a holy mission.  

The whole role of being an Overlord is just an act.  It collects the taxes and gives bizarre pronouncements for its own amusement, the zombie cows especially.  All it really wants is to find the jewel.  Unfortunately, its master taught it no divination spells and it has found it can learn none.  So it must dig up every place in the hills that looks like it might have been a grave, using the zombies and halflings to do so.  Frequently it finds real graves and animates the dead within, but so far it has found no sign of the remains of Darrin the Red.

When confronted by the PCs the grig remains in its zombie body as long as it can.  It will cast spells and fire arrows tipped with the poison of a small monstrous centipede for as long as it can.   At some point it will command the zombie to attack while it uses its invisibility spell like ability to relocate, if the zombie survives very long which is unlikely with a party of this level.  The cave it makes its lair in contains some of the non-cattle “taxes” stolen by the halflings and offers abundant places for it to hide.  It will use its good Dexterity score to its advantage, to Hide and Move Silently before reemerging to snipe at the PCs, sometimes laying in wait for several rounds.  However, it still possesses the fearless nature of a grig in spite of all of its changes, and will not completely flee until it has spent every spell it can and fired every arrow.  

If it can survive without being discovered by the PCs, or somehow convince the PCs that they have defeated the “Overlord”, it will try to hide in either the loot or on the person of one of the PCs.  There it will rest and prepare its spells to attack them the next day.

Resolution

The death of the grig is all that will stop the chaos plaguing the Samsmarch.  If the PCs show the tiny body to the halflings, or otherwise convince the Lion Tribe that the grig was not an agent of a god, they will repent in shame.  Attempting to make restitution for their crimes and eventually disbanding and going away in small groups.  The PCs may have to deal with the villagers’ desire for vengeance and must ultimately decide whether or not to punish the halflings for their crimes.  While the barbarians feel like fools and know they are guilty, they will not allow their tribe to be killed, enslaved, or imprisoned in anyway.  In the face of any of those outcomes the tribe will fight to the death.

With the grig dead the collected loot can be returned to the villagers, or kept by the party if they are not particularly of a good alignment.  Any rewards offered will be paid, and local bards will flock to the region to learn the unusual story of the Overlord of the Samsmarch and its defeat.

If the PCs do return the money and goods collected, prevent the halflings from being slaughtered, and defeat the grig they will be heroes of great renown.  Which will attract its own problems down the line.

Brin, should he have survived the fall of his business, will approach them about investing in a new Golden Mane.

Just because the grig could not find the unmarked grave of Darrin the Red, does not mean that the PCs wont if they start looking.    However, without more details of the nature of the jewel and the events of the time period they cannot expect to find much.  If there is a bard in the group a bardic knowledge check may reveal some detail, enough for the PCs to eventually discover an account of the villain’s death and a description of the legendary jewel. From that point divination magics, and more traditional detective work, can find Darrin’s skull and the jewel he had hidden under his tongue, buried beneath a large tree in Samford.  The nature of the jewel, and what the PCs do with it if it is discovered, are a matter for another adventure.

·	Tiny Evil Overlord:  The Grig Necromancer.  Not only a Tiny creature, the domain he seems to rule, the Samsmarch, is fairly tiny as well.
·	Tumbling Golden Mane: The fall of the tavern due to the grig’s minion’s excavations.
·	Cow:  The primary source of income for the people of the Samsmarch, and the main form of “tax” collected by the halflings.  Also a background creature in zombie form, part of the grig’s joke.
·	Fog: Fog prevents or limits travel at night in the region, it also adds an extra obstacle to the first encounter with the halflings after the tumbling of the Golden Mane.
·	Dexterity: Many of the saves in the adventure, as in the tumbling of the tavern and the traps in the Cave of Souls, rely on Dexterity. The traps and the grig’s poison arrows attempt to sap the PCs poison so that it can use its naturally high Dexterity and spells to combat them.    
·	Unmarked Grave: There are two unmarked graves in the adventure.  One is merely background, the unmarked grave of Darrin the Red that the grig seeks.  The other is the Cave of Souls itself, long a hidden resting place for the Lion Tribe’s dead.

Special Tie-Breaking Ingredient: War Elephant:  Not used in this entry.


----------



## Tinner (Jun 17, 2005)

*Round 3, Match 1 Entry*

*MONKEY BUSINESS*
_A “mid-level” adventure for four PC’s of approximately 10th level._

*NOTE*
In preparation to running this adventure, it might be useful for the DM to research different historical colonies. In writing this adventure, I drew heavily from the inspiration of the excellent PBS television series "Colonial House" http://www.pbs.org/wnet/colonialhouse/index.html

*SUMMARY*
The player characters are caught in a vicious battle between the forces of nature, and the forces of progress. The conflict is escalated by a bitter druid seeking revenge for divine punishment.

*BACKGROUND*
Seven years ago the human empire began colonizing the nearby jungle. The work was hard, and the local wildlife was oftentimes dangerous. The humans had just established their first settlement, a small colony named Progress, when calamity struck. The local wildlife went suddenly mad. Animals that normally kept well away from the spears and flames of the settlement suddenly began systematically preying on the cattle and livestock. Swarms of vermin devoured stores of food, and fouled water supplies. The settlement was in trouble.

The colonists turned to the church for help. The only priest in the small colony, an elderly but devout cleric named Amedo was beside himself. Calling upon all his holy gifts of divination, he managed to track the trouble down to an evil druid, a haughty elf, with a beautiful tumbling mane of golden hair who called herself Siofra. Siofra had turned the local wildlife against the settlement, and was using the animals to drive the colonists away, leaving her alone in her jungle kingdom. With the colony quickly failing, and dozens of lives depending on him, Amedo called upon his deity with great fervor. After a week of fasting and meditation, Amedo knew what he must do.

Traveling alone into the jungle with nothing but an axe, some blessed oil and a torch Amedo found the largest tree in the nearby jungle. Setting the tree ablaze with oil and torch, he proceeded to lay about the nearby jungle with his axe, striking every plant, animal, insect or tree in the area. The burning of the natural world of course drew Siofra’s attention, and she rushed to see what was happening. No sooner had she entered the clearing then Amedo enacted his plan. The week of fasting, prayer and meditation, combined with the flames and the exertion of working with the axe had allowed him to enter an ecstatic state, enabling him to call down far more divine power than ever before. In a voice like an axe-stroke, Amedo called for his divine patron to miraculously rain down vengeance upon Siofra, making her forevermore nothing but another harmless beast of the jungle she so loved.

Unfortunately, a week without food and water, combined with smoke inhalation and over-exertion took their toll on Amedo, and he collapsed before he was able to complete his divine imprecation. As such, while the miracle occurred, it did not have quite the effects Amedo hoped for. Siofra was transformed into a tiny monkey, but she managed to retain her intelligence, as well as her druidic abilities. Angered at the temerity of this old human, Siofra commanded her dire lion companion to rend the cleric limb from limb. She then continued her campaign of terror on the colony of Progress until not a single human soul was left alive to send news back to the kingdom, and the jungle began to reclaim the lands cleared by the settlers.

Seven years passed quickly, and the current rulers of the human kingdom have once again set their sights on expansion into the jungle. Another group of colonists have been sent to Progress in the hopes of making a profitable settlement. Once again, the jungle has turned against the colonists, strange beasts attack from the cover of the fog, and the success of the settlement is in question.

*SETTING*
_Progress (Thorp)_: Conventional; AL LG; 40 gp limit; Assets 500 gp; Population 60; Isolated (Human 100%).
_Authority Figures_: Sterling Happ, Governor (LG male human, commoner 4); Domenic Skyler, Guard Captain (LG male human warrior 4)
_Important Characters_: Geoff Thackery (LG male human cleric 5)

Progress is nestled just inland from a major body of water. The countryside is a semi-tropical mix of rolling savannah grasslands that eventually give way to dense jungle. Local wildlife is abundant, with the grasslands offering antelope and big cats, as well as larger herd animals, and the jungles full of birds, and other small animals. The environment is a mix of warm forest, and warm plains,
This series of rough hewn timber buildings is home to approximately 60 humans. Their principle means of commerce are varied. There are several hunters who have been taking pelts when possible, sending the furs back to the kingdom. Additionally, timber has been harvested. Rare woods have been sent back whole, while more common trees have been rendered into spars (long wooden poles used for ship masts). To sustain themselves, the colonists are keeping small crops of beans, and squash, as well as raising a sizable herd of cattle. Additionally, a new hardy grain has been cultivated on the grasslands. This new strain of wheat, called Golden Mane is suitable for milling into very fine yellow flour. The fertile soil of the area, combined with a long growing season allows for several crops of this grain to be harvested each year, the proud stalks tumbling in the wind like a great golden mane. This Golden Mane wheat has become a staple in the colonists’ diet, making it an attractive target for Siofra’s attacks.

*SCALING THE ADVENTURE*
This adventure readily lends itself to scaling either up or down. To reduce the difficulty of the adventure, just drop Siofra’s druid levels to a level more appropriate for your group. The animal and vermin encounters can also be scaled back as needed. Moving Siofra’s animal companion from a Dire lion to a normal lion will also reduce the difficulty.
Conversely, raising the difficulty can be as simple as adding a few more levels of druid to Siofra. Her animal companion could be improved with templates, perhaps giving her a fiendish dire lion, or even moving up to a higher level animal such as a Tyrannosaurus Rex. Make sure to give Siofra time to enhance her animal companion with spells like Greater Magic Fang, and Animal Growth.
Siofra’s lair could also be enhanced by adding more traps and difficult challenges.
The “Fights in the Fog” encounter below also offers a method for the DM to scale his game. As the colony is under attack by the animal minions of the evil Siofra, the DM can include as many, or as few “Fights in the Fog” as he wishes.

*HOOKS*
The PC’s are agents of the empire sent to check on Progress and oversee it’s development. Recent reports have been disturbing, and the goods being sent back to the empire have been slowly diminishing. The PC’s must find out what is causing the colony to fail, and find a way to restore the colony to a profitable state.

PC’s already exploring undeveloped areas could be drawn into the conflict between Progress and Siofra when they stumble upon a group of vermin (8 advanced bombardier beetles 6HD, EL 9) attacking human colonists in their Golden Mane fields.  When the battle is concluded, the colonists will thank the PC’s. They then explain that such attacks have become commonplace. Offers of wealth could help to sway the PC’s to the cause of Progress. If necessary, Governor Happ can even offer the PC’s a share in the ventures profits.

DM’s who favor a more long-term, campaign style hook to this adventure, could also arrange to have the PC’s recruited as colonists. If adventures in a brave new world aren’t enough to inspire them to join the colony, use historical means such as religious persecution, the threat of debtor’s prison, or the promise of great riches to encourage the party to become settlers.

The party could also have been given ownership of the coloniy’s charter as a reward for past service to the empire. When the check on the status of their new investment, they will be advised of the recent attacks by Governor Happ. Be aware that this hook will drastically change the way the colonists will interact with the PC’s. As the charter holders for the colony, each of the NPC’s is essentially in a period of indentured servitude to the PC’s! The PC’s have full power to appoint a new governor, invoke new colony laws, etc.

*INFORMATION*
While little information about the original colony of Progress is available, there is some. Successful Knowledge History, or Bardic Knowledge tests can reveal the following information:

DC 20 - Seven years ago, there was another colony named Progress. That colony disappeared without a trace.

DC 25 - Every member of the original colony of Progress vanished, never to be heard from again.

DC 30 - The original Progress colony was accompanied by a powerful elder cleric named Amedo. He too was never heard from again.

Gather information tests can also reveal some crucial information

DC 20 - The cows always get spooked just before the fog starts rolling in. None of the cows will venture near the tree line

DC 25 - While the colony has been attacked by almost every other type of animal, it has never been attacked by monkeys. In fact, there are several monkeys that have taken to living almost within the town. These “mascots” also spook and flee before the fog rolls in.

DC 30 - The cows are all terrified of the monkeys.

DM Note – These monkeys serve as cover for Siofra to come and spy on the colony. If the PC’s examine the monkeys closely, a successful Spot test DC 30 will reveal that a tiny monkey with a mane of golden fur seems unnaturally inquisitive. This monkey is Siofra.

Finally, Successful Diplomacy/Intimidation/Bluff checks against a DC 25 can get some extra information from some of the more notable NPC’s

*Governor Happ* – Can reveal that the original colony was destroyed seven years ago by animal attacks identical to the current ones 
*Captain Skyle*r – Can reveal that while on a routine jungle patrol, he was confronted by large ape that chased him away from a waterfall deep in a jungle clearing. This clue can lead the PC’s to the Welcome to the Jungle encounter below.
*Brother Thackery* – Can reveal that he found the battered and weathered remains of Father Amedo’s diary near a large burned tree, while walking in the jungle just after the colonists first arrived. While the diary is badly weathered and damaged, a successful Decipher Script (DC 25) will reveal that final diary entry claims that the burned tree was to be the sight of a showdown between Amedo, and “nature run amok.” This clue can lead the PC’s to the Unmarked Grave encounter below.

*ENCOUNTERS*
The encounters in this adventure are not linear. The PC’s could encounter them in wildly different times, depending on how they conduct their investigation and research into the problem facing the colony of Progress.
*
Fights in the Fog (EL varies)*
The PC’s are likely to face these encounters early in the adventure, and could face them as often as the DM feels like including them. (See Scaling the Adventure above.)
Each of these encounters begins with an unnatural fog rolling into the colony from the jungle. This is Siofra, using her Fog Cloud spell to lend cover to the actions of her animal minions. Siofra will always cast this spell from maximum range, and only after first hiding herself in a suitable location, like a tall tree, or in dense jungle. As the fog rolls in, one of the following animal minion groups will begin an attack on the colony.
1.	12 Apes (EL 9)
2.	4 Giant Constrictor Snakes (EL 9)
3.	8 Dinosaur, Deinonychus (EL 9)
4.	3 Dinosaur, Megaraptor (EL 9)
5.	1 Dire Tiger (EL 8)
6.	6 Tigers (EL 9)
7.	1 Dinosaur, Tyrannosaurus (EL 8)
8.	6 Dire Lions (EL 10)
9.	1 War Elephant (EL 11) [22 HD Advanced Elephant]
10.	8 Rhinoceros (EL 10)

For an added challenge, the DM could also choose to have Siofra accompany these animal attacks with her Call Lightning, or Call Lightning Storm spells.

*Unmarked Grave (EL 5)*
The burned tree can be quite revealing to the party. Survival tests (DC 20) will reveal that this tree was purposely set aflame 5-10 years ago. Succeeding on a DC 25 Survival roll will also divulge the fact that this fire was clearly the work of human hands. The burn pattern is consistent with a man made fire, accelerated by oil. Also, the burned tree and several surrounding trees show signs of deep scarring with a man made implement.
Search tests (DC 22) will reveal the rusted and rotted remains of the axe Amedo used. A result of 25 indicates that the PC’s have actually uncovered the shallow, unmarked grave where Amedo was laid to rest.
Tenth level PC’s should have access to divine magic allowing them to converse with the dead. While Amedo’s corpse is badly damaged, the mouth is still intact enough to answer the PC’s questions.
Amedo’s corpse can point the PC’s directly towards Siofra, as well as tell them of her current form as a monkey. He is unaware that she retains her druidic powers however. If properly asked, Amedo can relate the entire story found in the Background portion of this adventure to the PC’s.
PC’s who treat the now deceased Amedo with respect and attempt to move his remains to hallowed ground, or at least mark them for proper burial should be rewarded with an Ad Hoc xp award of the DM’s discretion.
*
Welcome to the Jungle (EL 10)*
Whether the PC’s have been tipped off to the existence of the waterfall by talking to Captain Skyler, or they have come upon Siofra’s lair from their own investigation, sooner or later, the trail will lead them to this remote area.
A steep waterfall cascades 70 feet down a rough cliff face into a serene natural pool. Survival tests (DC 20) will notice obvious tracks at the water’s edge, where Tiny feet have entered and left the water. Attempts to Track these prints into the water will be impossible. It’s as if the footprints completely vanish at the edge of the pool. Tracking them from the pool through the jungle will eventually lead the PC’s back to Progress. The tracks are consistent with monkey feet.
Should the PC’s enter the pool and Search, a DC 24 test will reveal a small opening at the back of the waterfall that leads into a natural cavern. The opening into the cavern in quite snug and medium sized creatures will need to make a successful Tumble (DC 20) check to slip through the crack. Large creatures will be unable to pass through the crack at all.
Once through the crack, the PC’s face a difficult Climb (DC 25) test to reach the top of the grotto at the top of the climb, the PC’s will be confronted with yet another challenge to their dexterity. The grotto opens into a 50 foot wide chasm, falling back down 50 feet to the grotto entrance below. Anyone taking a fall from this height will take normal falling damage, plus an additional 2d8 damage from hitting the jagged rocks below. The only visible means of crossing the chasm is a series of long, fragile looking bamboo poles that have been wedged into rock outcroppings along the sides of the chasm. Crossing this tenuous footbridge is the final test of dexterity the PC must face. The poles are too fragile for any creature larger than Tiny size to stay on for more than a few seconds. Jumping onto the poles suddenly with a Jump test will cause the fragile poles to shatter and send the jumper falling to the rocks below. The safest (non magical) method of crossing is to tumble across the poles, moving your feet as quickly as possible. This is a DC 30 Tumble check. Failure will again send the PC tumbling into he chasm.
Once one member of the party has crossed, there are plenty of rock outcroppings were a rope could be secured for crossing. PC’s of this level certainly have access to levitation and flight magic, and are well within their rights to use such powers to reach the top of the grotto, and cross the chasm. However, Siofra has trained the Dire Bats that live in the grotto to attack anything flying in the area.

*Monkey See. Monkey Die! (EL 12 +)*
This encounter could come at the end of the dangerous climb in Welcome to the Jungle, or at anytime the PC’s choose to confront Siofra in her monkey form.
If this encounter results in combat, Siofra uses the following tactics.

If encountered in an open area where she can call her animal companion to her, she prepares for battle in the following manner:
Round 1: Call Vellen to her side, cast Freedom of Movement
Round 2: Cast Greater Magic Fang on Vellen
Round 3: Cast Spike Growth on any nearby vegetation
Round 4: Ready either Entangle if the PC’s are in range, or Dispel Magic to counter enemy spellcasters.

Once combat begins, Siofra will Wild Shape into a Dire Tiger and enter melee. With natural Spell, she will use Summon Nature’s Ally to call in help for the battle. The first ally she summons is always an elephant cow – the largest animal she can summon at her level. Vellen and any summoned beasts will move to provide flanking bonuses, and use their natural attacks to immobilize and disable as man foes as possible.

Another of Siofra’s favorite tactics is to take an aerial form and use Summon Nature’s Ally to literally drop creatures onto foes below her. Her favorite choices for this tactic are cows and war elephants. Cows can be treated as Bison, and as such are suitable choices for SNA3, while elephant is a valid choice for SNA6. DM’s should adjust damage for a dropped creature to a level they are comfortable with in their game. I recommend treating it in a manner similar to a rock thrown by a giant, 2d8 plus falling damage.

Note that negotiating with Siofra will be difficult. As a monkey, she cannot communicate verbally. PC could get around this limitation with clever use of magic, or even writing. Even then, cutting a deal with Siofra will be extremely tricky. She is violently opposed to any permanent settlement in what she perceives as her jungle. Whether or not a diplomatic solution can be arranged is a matter I leave to each individual DM.

*Siofra*, Female Elf, High Drd11: CR 11; Medium Humanoid (Elf)[changed into Tiny Animal]; HD 11d8(Druid) ; hp 53; Init +6; Spd 30 Climb 30; AC:12 (Flatfooted:10 Touch:12); Atk +4/-1 base melee, +10/5 base ranged; SQ: Immunity: Sleep Effects (Ex), Low-light Vision (Ex), +2 Saves vs. Enchantment Spells and Effects; AL NE; SV Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +10; STR 3, DEX 15, CON 10, INT 14, WIS 16, CHA 14.
Skills: Concentration +14, Handle Animal +16, Heal +17, Listen +5, Search +4, Spellcraft +16, Spot +5, Survival +19, Swim +10. 

Feats: Armor Proficiency: light, Armor Proficiency: medium, Eschew Materials, Fast Wild Shape, Improved Initiative, Natural Spell, Shield Proficiency.
Spells Prepared (Drd 6/6/5/5/3/2/1): 0 - Animal Trick x2, Cure Minor Wounds, Dawn, Detect Magic, Read Magic; 1st - Animate Wood, Charm Animal, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Goodberry; 2nd - Barkskin, Earthbind, Fog Cloud x2, Heat Metal; 3rd - Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Diminish Plants, Magic Fang, Greater, Spike Growth; 4th – Freedom of Movement, Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic; 5th - Animal Growth, Tree Stride; 6th -- Liveoak.

*Vellen *, Male Dire Animal, Lion : CR 5; Large Animal ; HD 8d8+24 ( Animal) ; hp 60; Init + 2; Spd 40; AC 15; Atk + 12 base melee, + 7 base ranged; +13/+7 ( 1d6+7, 2 Claw; 1d8+3, Bite ); SA: Pounce (Ex) , Improved Grab (Ex) , Rake (Ex) ; SQ: Scent (Ex), Low-light Vision (Ex); AL N; SV Fort + 5, Ref + 4, Will + 3; STR 25, DEX 15, CON 17, INT 2, WIS 12, CHA 10.
Skills: Hide +2, Jump +11, Listen +7, Move Silently +7, Spot +7. 
Feats: Alertness, Run, Weapon Focus: Claw.


*WRAPPING IT UP*
If a peaceful settlement can be reached with Siofra, the PC’s and Progress will have gained a valuable ally. With her divine magic, a druid could easily assist in growing crops, and keeping dangerous beasts away from the colony. If the PC’s are clever enough to find a cure for Siofra’s condition she will be grateful. Even suggesting that they would search for a cure may be enough to negotiate a cease fire between the forces of nature and the colony.
If the PC’s are forced to slay Siofra, then the adventure is just beginning. With the death of this powerful druid, a power vacuum has been created. Other creatures can more readily enter the jungle and wreak havoc with the environment. Possible new residents taking up Siofra’s place could be green or black dragons, evil humanoids, or even a rival colony.
Don’t forget that the colony still has a long way to go I they want to prove that they are an economical settlement that can be an asset to whoever holds their founding charter! Grain shipments, furs and spar production can all lead to further adventures set in the colony of Progress.

*INGREDIENT SUMMARY*

*Tiny Evil Overlord* – Siofra, the NE 11Th level druid miraculously transformed into a Tiny monkey by the cleric Amedo.  Somehow managing to retain her druidic magic, Siofra continues to rule the jungle as overlord. She uses the native creatures as her minions in a battle to halt the spread of civilization.

*Tumbling Golden Mane* – The golden mane of hair surrounding the druid’s evil dire lion animal companion. Additionally, the new “super-grain” being grown by the Progress colony is dubbed “Golden Mane”. Also, as an elf, Siofra was known for her mane of golden hair. Her monkey form as has a tufed mane of golden fur.

*Cow *– The strange behavior of local livestock gives clues to the evil druid’s whereabouts. The monkey druid can also use summoned cows as roadblocks/weapons/allies.

*Fog *– The druid summons fog to mask her movements, and to herald an attack on the village, causing panic in the colonists.

*Dexterity *– What the PC’s will need to exhibit to access the druid’s hidden lair. Secreted away in an area only a monkey could easily reach.

*Unmarked Grave* – The final resting place of Amedo, the cleric who changed Siofra into a monkey. Finding the unmarked grave at the burned tree can answer many questions the PC’s may have during this adventure.

S*pecial Tie-Breaking Ingredient: War Elephant* – The druid uses SNA 6 to summon a female elephant to aid her in her fights. The elephant in question is female, and would thus be considered a “cow” which would also fulfill the cow ingredient above.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 20, 2005)

*Finals, Match 1: Tinner vs. Stormborn*

As has happened more than once while judging this competition, the entry that stood out after my initial read-through was not the one that I thought strongest after subsequent readings. Was it Tinner or Stormborn's entry that stood out at first but faded upon contemplation? Well, letting you know that know would be giving things away, wouldn't it? You're just going to have to read on to find out.

This time, let's begin with a hybrid examination of both ingredients and playability. We'll go in the reverse order that the ingredients were listed in, because the biggest difference in usage lies at the very top of the list. First (or last, as the case may be) is the Unmarked Grave. Stormborn creates an environment littered with random holes - the result of the halfling tribe searching for the dismembered bits of some random dude. The digging, in this case, is what triggers the Tumbling of the Golden Mane, but other than that, it's not very interactive. Stormborn also claims that the halflings' Cave of Souls is unmarked, but it's the epicenter of this halfling tribe's funerary rites. That just doesn't feel very "unmarked" to me.

Tinner, on the other hand, creates a backstory in which the priest that guards the colony dies while trying to defend it. In his entry the Unmarked Grave hides the remains of said priest. Here, Tinner does a great thing, and embraces the powers that high-level characters have available to them. If the PCs want to find out about why the old colony disappeared, and who the antagonist is, they'll have to cast Speak With Dead. With this first ingredient, Tinner launches himself into the lead.

Next is Dexterity. I knew this one was going to be difficult to use well, and neither contestant proved me wrong. Stormborn tosses a number of traps that require reflex saves, and equips his antagonist with centipede-venom-tipped arrows. Tinner doesn't directly make use of the ingredient either, as he sets in the PCs path a number of challenges that will require tumble, balance, and other dex-based checks. Stormborn has a Tumbling inn as a big set piece, but Tinner creates a lair easily accessible only by a monkey. Neither use propels either contestant past the other.

Fog is next on our list, and here, both contestants use the ingredient equally. Stormborn's use is extremely atmospheric, while Tinner's is more active. Stormborn's fog hides a myriad of pitfalls, while Tinner's is used to cloak advancing enemies. Neither contestant gains any ground on the other with this one.

Cow is another ingredient that I figured would be difficult to make essential, and I was right, once again. Stormborn's herds of undead cows amuse me to no end, but they're not really presented as being that dangerous. Tinner's cows function as subtle clues, but they're also summoned by the druid for use in battle. Unfortunately, I can't take the idea of a druid dropping cows on her opponents from the air seriously. If he'd left the cows as the subtle clues, I'd say he gained ground. As is used, though, Stormborn manages to make up some of his lost distance.

Now we're up to the last (or first, depending on how you're counting) two ingredients, and here is where the two entries really diverge. Tinner uses the Tumbling Golden Mane in several places. First, it's a distinctive mark on the monkey-elf, which allows the PCs to distinguish her from the dozens of other monkeys roaming around. Second, it's a brand of wheat that the colonists have been dependant upon for food, and which has been the subject of attack by the druid. It ties in to the adventure directly and thematically in a nice and solid manner.

Stormborn, on the other hand, gives us an inn named the Golden Mane without any justification for it. The Lion Tribe of halflings sounds like it should tie in thematically, but their mascots are mountain lions, which certainly don't have the tumbling manes that African lions do. Now, it is true that the Golden Mane goes tumbling, in this case literally, but I've got some problems with that too.

Stormborn gives us the following mechanics: three reflex saves of increasing difficulty, with each failed save doing 2d6 points of damage. Worst-case, that's 36 points of damage. The average (for three failed saves) is 21 points, but that's still a big chunk of change. In fact, if I were to compare that with my current 6th-level group, that'd drop almost all of the PCs to half hit points. At this point, they should be stuck in the middle of the rubble. If one were to play this adventure logically, the halflings should come in and just kill all the PCs, since some are likely to be trapped and helpless, while others are going to be away from their swords, armor, and other gear that they can't sleep in without becoming fatigued.

But that's not what really bothers me. What bothers me is the assumption that the inn would even get to the point where it would tumble. Sleeping PCs do take a significant penalty on their listen checks, but a group of halflings doing enough digging (perhaps we should really call it excavation) to destabilize the inn should be making a bit of noise, which should rouse the PCs, which should lead to a dramatic encounter as the enemies duck and weave around the pylons holding up the building. The tumbling of the inn should really only occur as a last resort, if the PCs either fail every single listen check, or decide not to investigate the very suspicious activities going on outside. As written, though, this encounter subjects them to something they really should be able to prevent, and then wimps out when it comes to the consequences.

Last, we have the Tiny Evil Overlord. Here, Tinner gives us an evil-ish druid who has been polymorphed into a monkey. Is she Tiny? Yep. Is she Evil? Enough to kill off a bunch of colonists. Is she an Overlord? Well - she's got control over a bunch of animals. It doesn't really fit the grandiose connotations of the word.

Her usage, otherwise, seems fairly solid. She's interesting as a character, has an interesting lair, and has a solid motivation. She's definitely powerful enough to challenge the party, and her tactics are clearly outlined. Though communication could prove difficult, she's not completely irrational, and therefore could be reasoned with if the party chose to go that route. All in all, she seems like a credible and interesting threat. The only mechanical difficultly that I see is the vermin under her control. SNA doesn't normally allow for vermin, and the effects he described aren't replicated by Summon Swarm. It's not a game-breaking discrepancy, since the vermin could easily be switched to an equivalent animal or beast, but I'd still like to know where they came from.

Unfortunately, Stormborn's grig necromancer doesn't get off as easily. While he is Tiny, Evil, and an Overlord, his abilities as a necromancer seem to be vastly overstated. Animate Dead, the spell, allows the caster to have under his control, 4HD per level. However, humanoid zombies are 2HD creatures, which means that, if he's of the same level as the PCs (6-8) he could only have 12 to 16 zombies animated at any given time. As Stormborn describes things, though, one gets the impression that he's got far more. Additionally, if he's at his limit of controlled undead, every cow he animates sets one or two useful zombies free. Once they're out of his control, then they're threats not only to him, but to the living halflings as well.

Unlike Tinner's summoned vermin, this is a game-breaking misuse of the antagonist's powers. Reducing the number of undead under his control changes the character of the adventure and makes him less credible as a villain. Heck, if he keeps losing control of undead, the halfling tribe might realize that he's not as big of a threat as he claims, and take him down themselves. Does the necromancer have a nice epic feel with all those undead under his control? Yes. Can it work, mechanically? No.

It's worth looking at Tinner's use of the tie-breaking ingredient. There's not much to say, other than, he'd better hope it doesn't come down to a tie. Its use is almost completely irrelevant, as simply one of the creatures that his evil druid summons. It's a cursory use, and I'd wager that nearly any other use could potentially beat it.

That aside, at this point, it's fairly clear who has won. <spoiler: highlight to read>



Spoiler



Tinner's hooks are stronger, his mechanics more sound, his ingredient use better, and his adventure more interesting. Stormborn gave it a good try, but some of his other entries have been stronger. Stormborn will take Wulf on in the next match, while Tinner will wait until the third match.


</spoiler>


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 20, 2005)

Would the loser of match 1 and Wulf confirm that sometime tomorrow would be ok to get ingredients (I'm looking at evening-ish)?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 20, 2005)

Tomorrow evening is fine for me.

But, wouldn't it be faster to match me up with the winner? If I lose to the winner there's no need for a third round.

Or are we drawing it out for suspense (and maximum entries)?


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 20, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Or are we drawing it out for suspense (and maximum entries)?




That's it, exactly .


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 20, 2005)

OK, What time?


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 20, 2005)

Stormborn said:
			
		

> OK, What time?




Could you grab the ingredients about 7-ish?


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 20, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> Could you grab the ingredients about 7-ish?





As long as we are sticking with the 24 hour posting time then having them up tonight around 7 is not a problem.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 20, 2005)

Stormborn said:
			
		

> As long as we are sticking with the 24 hour posting time then having them up tonight around 7 is not a problem.




Excellent. The ingredients for Match 2: Stormborn vs. Wulf Ratbane will be posted at 7:00 EDT tonight.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 20, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> Excellent. The ingredients for Match 2: Stormborn vs. Wulf Ratbane will be posted at 7:00 EDT tonight.




Which means we should see Stormborn's entry by... oh, 7:45 or so.


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 20, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Which means we should see Stormborn's entry by... oh, 7:45 or so.





Hey, it takes me at least 2-3 hours to write 5000 words 

Que Shamless Self Promotion:

I am very good with deadlines.  So, anyone out there needing some RPG writing done should contact me.


----------



## reveal (Jun 20, 2005)

Stormborn said:
			
		

> Hey, it takes me at least 2-3 hours to write 5000 words
> 
> Que Shamless Self Promotion:
> 
> I am very good with deadlines.  So, anyone out there needing some RPG writing done should contact me.




Check out the Open Calls Forum at http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=68

Dog Soul Publishing is looking for writers.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 20, 2005)

*Finals, Match 2: Stormborn vs. Wulf Ratbane*

*Ingredients*

Ill Tempered Saint
Rainbow Pennant
Horse
Snow
Constitution
Crooked River

*Special Tie-Breaking Ingredient:* War Elephant

Remember, contestants:

You have 24 hours from the timestamp on this post to submit your entries. If the boards are inaccessible when your entry is due, you can send a copy to garrettdm AT ameritech DOT net.
Do not read your opponent's entry until you have submitted yours.
Once your entry has been submitted, NO EDITING!
You have a suggested limit of 5000 words.
Please include a summary of ingredients at the end of your entry. See some of the recent competitions for examples.
You must use the special tie-breaking ingredient in at least one of your entries.
Above all, have fun.


----------



## Tinner (Jun 20, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> *Special Tie-Breaking Ingredient:* War Elephant
> 
> [*]You must use the special tie-breaking ingredient in at least one of your entries.





Just so I'm aware of the rules, and don't do something stupid later on. I understand that the Tie-Breaker ingredient MUST be used at least once in the finals.
But is it acceptable to use it in BOTH finals matches?
I know my use of it in match one was mediocre, and kind of hope I can have a chance to redeem the ingredient in Match 3.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 21, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> Just so I'm aware of the rules, and don't do something stupid later on. I understand that the Tie-Breaker ingredient MUST be used at least once in the finals.
> But is it acceptable to use it in BOTH finals matches?
> I know my use of it in match one was mediocre, and kind of hope I can have a chance to redeem the ingredient in Match 3.




Well, in my instructions at the very beginning of the tournament, I specified that the tie-breaking ingredient be used in only one of the final matches, but I see that, in the instructions included with the ingredients, I've said "at least one."

So I understand your confusion. Traditionally (the two times we've run the tournament with 12 contestants), the tie-breaking ingredient has only been used in one match, so I'm going to rule that my initial set of instructions stands.

Although, if either of the other contestants has a strong opinion to the contrary, let me know.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 21, 2005)

Tough ingredients. 

Looks like I lost the monks for a repeat of winter...


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 21, 2005)

Out of Crookdale

A scalable adventure for lower level characters.

Winter has fallen hard on the people of Crookdale, a tiny thorpe deep in the mountains.  Snows and marauding orcs have made the mountain passes hazardous at best, and on many days completely impassible.  The Meltwash has frozen solid, and wild beasts that would normally give a human settlement a wide berth have been seen at the edge of the wood.  The entire populous has dug in and prepares to wait out the long nights ahead.  No one would stir by choice, but now they may have no choice.  The village priest has seen a vision and fears that if some one does not act the realms of men will be awash in blood.

Crookdale:

Crookdale can be located in any cold mountainous region.  The village sits in a densely forested mountain valley where a trader’s road fords the river. Feed by a thousand tiny streams of run off in the spring, the river, the Meltwash, is wide but only a few feet deep near the village.  This winter it has frozen solid.  The trader’s road runs roughly north and south, connecting the hot and humid lands of the southern costal region with the kingdoms of the central temperate plains.

Crookdale itself is dominated by a central building.  A long, low, heavy timbered building, it serves as the center of all life in the community.  It is a storehouse, an assembly hall, a temple, and a refugee.  Currently most of the population has gathered there to wait out the winter with shared heat and companion ship.  Sharing a rear wall with this building are the stables, little more than a large lean-to open on two sides.  Crookdale does not keep many animals, what the ones they do are here to share the heat of the main structure and add their own.  Of particular note are four horses, both the means of trading with other villages and the towns further down the mountain and the only fast way to call for aid in times of crisis.  The horses represent the wealth of Crookdale.  Smaller animals, goats and dogs mostly, have been moved in side with the villagers.

The central building is surrounded by a scattering of nearly two dozen log homes, most housing several generations, and a few additional out buildings used for storing and tanning hides.  A wooden palisade protects the village in a semicircle ending at the river, which is open.  Beyond the walls there is a small expanse of land used for vegetable gardens in the mountains’ brief spring and summer.

Crookdale has a population of about 75 adults; some of the elderly and weak have already died from the cold this winter.  There is no formal government, with most decisions being made by a gathering of all available adults when needed.  Berg Valher, a tall burly man covered in thick red hair, is considered the “head man” and speaks for the village in dealing with outsiders.  Chern Vog is Crookdale’s spiritual leader, an old man past his prime.  Chern represents a wide pantheon of wilderness gods and exalted ancestors, interpreting the signs to determine where and when to hunt, marry, or procreate.


The Mountains

The valley where Crookdale is in the Cold range, 40 to 0 degrees F. Unprotected creatures, those without cold weather gear, magical protection, or an appropriate feat, must make a Fortitude save each hour (DC 15, +1 per previous check) or suffer 1d6 points of nonlethal damage.  Winds are calm and broken by evergreen forest that covers the valley, which also keeps the temperature from dropping a full category at night. It is snowing, and has reached a depth of about 6 inches, with deeper drifts.  Small creatures move at half speed. Deeper drifts are over a foot deep, small creatures move and ¼ speed and medium creatures at ½ speed.

For all weather related conditions note the use of the Survival skill on Fortitude saves and other weather hazards.

Preparing to run the adventure:

Players and Dungeon Masters will want to have access to Frostburn or another source dealing with cold weather hazards.  At the very least the PCs will want to have cold weather gear and other preparations before the adventure begins.  If they are natives of Crookdale or the region they may already possess these items, if they are sent to the region they a patron or other advisor will have encouraged them to take the necessary precautions.

Involving the Players:

-	Players may be natives of Crookdale. If this is the case the adventure may be used as a 1st level adventure with the changes noted below, or the PCs may have already faced some small adventures in the region and be of 2nd or 3rd level.

-	Players traveling through the mountains late in the year may have met an unexpected snowstorm that drove them to Crookdale to seek shelter.  Now they have little choice but to wait until a thaw to resume their journey.  If this is the case challenges below can be increased for a higher-level party, up to 6th level.

-	 The party may have been sent into the mountains to check on the inhabitants of Crookdale or retrieve spell ingredients gathered in the valley for a patron.  In this case they may only be waiting for a break in the weather to return to their normal lives. 

DMs will also wish to have access to the Monster Manual II for the Warbeast template.

Guarding the Horses in the Hour of the Wolf

Regardless of how they got there, the PCs will be required to take their turn guarding the thorpe’s horses.  The villagers know from past experience that the weather will drive wild animals and worse out of the mountains, and with the river frozen over beast may enter the compound seeking an easy meal.  The horses, if unprotected, are that easy meal.  There have already been three attacks in the last few weeks, including one that resulted in the death of a villager.  Someone has to stay with the horses, and one night it will be the PCs.

The stable is little more than a sloping roof shelter leaning against the main building.  Normally open on both ends, wood has been piled on one side as a make shift wall while the other end is covered with a curtain of skins.  A hole protected by a flap of leather serves as a chimney for the low fire, burning horse dung, kept in a bronze brazier in the middle of the stable.

The PCs job is simple:  keep the fire lit, keep the horses safe, and drive off or kill any beasts that enter the compound.

After midnight the PCs get a visitor.  The beast or beasts has crossed the frozen river and entered the compound.  Moving silently and sticking to the shadows the creature(s) stalk any one out in the open, such as a PC who is on patrol or has gone to relieve himself, eventually converging on the stable.

The number and nature of the threat depends on the level of the PCs.  A number of wolves or dire wolves whose EL is roughly equal to the party’s level is appropriate.  If it is an individual animal the creature is likely to be driven by hunger and will fight to the death.  A pack of animals is equally desperate, but will flee if more than half their number or killed or severely injured.

Meanwhile the horses have caught the scent of the wolves and are beginning to panic.  They are only tethered with a thin rope and can easily break free of the stables, possible knocking over the brazier in the process.  At least one PC will be needed to keep the animals calm until the predators have been driven away, other wise the PCs will face the additional challenge of rounding up the frightened horses in the dead of night.

The Morning of Vision

Whether the PCs killed or drove off the intruders of the night before, as long as the horses are safe, they will be hailed as heroes.  Just in time too, for while the PCs were fighting for their lives and those of the horses, Chern has had what he believes to be a prophetic dream.  One that calls for heroes.

In the dream Chern saw all the lands of men as if from a great distance.  A rainbow arched over all of them and everything was warm and bright.  He then saw each of the various lands, and the rainbow had grown smaller and moved through the skies of each in turn.  He then saw the rainbow settle on a great gray hill and this hill seemed to move with other hills and came to these very mountains.  Then there was thunder and smoke and a jumble of images like a great battle, but one he could not clearly make out though the smoke.  He saw the rainbow curl up and be swallowed by one of the hills.  The hill began to bleed, and the flow of its blood became a stream.  The stream became a river and the river a flood.  He then again saw the lands of men spread out before him but now they were washed in the blood and the skies were dark.

A long debate ensues over the details of the dream, its meaning and legitimacy, and what should be done about it.  All the adults of the village take part, and the PCs are welcome to do so as well.  Eventually some one will suggest that the dream be told to the Old Man of the Mountain, who is known for his wisdom but also his temper.  This seems like a good idea to most of the people.

Shortly thereafter the heroes of the night, the PCs, are nominated for the task.

PCs may initially be reluctant to go, but there are several ways to deal with this.

-	PCs native to the village will have familial obligations to follow the wishes of the meeting.  This is an awkward year for the village; many of the men of fighting age were lost a few years ago in a skirmish with snow goblins.  Many of those who remain are either too old, too young, infirm, or burdened with providing for families, their own and those of dead kin.  The PCs are young and strong and likely have no truly pressing obligations beyond duty to their extended family.

-	PCs from the village or from elsewhere may have heard the legend of the Old Man (see below) and wish to meet him.  This can appeal to any PC of a martial nature, or any with strong religious ties.

-	Villagers will play to the PCs sense of obligation and duty for the aid they have been provided already, as well as their obligation to the larger kingdom or kingdoms.  If the PCs are not human Chern and Berg can point out that the destruction the dream suggests might not be limited to the human empires seen in the vision.

-	Villagers may include attractive members of the preferred sex who, already enamored with one of the PCs for being an outsider and the heroics of the previous night, asks a PC to do it as a “special favor” for him or her.

-	Chern can add that he feels that there is a chance for great reward or great burden depending on the actions of the PCs.

Traveling the Crooked River

Traveling to the Cave of the Old Man will take about a day of walking.  The easiest and recommend path is simply to follow the Meltwash and then cutting through the forest to the cliffs.

While frozen over, the river still has some thin patches of ice.  PCs using the river as a means of travel can encounter these thin patches if they are not careful, Medium creatures have a 50% chance of breaking thin ice.  Creatures who fall through the ice risk hypothermia.  Moving on ice reduces speed by ½, a DC 10 balance check is needed to run or charge on a sheet of ice.

A small band of snow goblins, driven from their hunting grounds by the rocs, are now roaming the woods.  They have been watching the river in hopes of catching some game that might come down to drink from the ice, but when they see the PCs they will attempt to lay a trap for them.  The frequent bends of the river, and the forest that grows close to its banks, makes the river an ideal place for an ambush.

Falling snow reduces visibility by half, imposing a –4 penalty on Spot and Search checks as well as ranged attacks.

The wilderness is filled with dangers.  DMs should either plan additional encounters or use random encounter tables for Cold Forest, Hills, and Mountains.  There are no individual creatures in the valley with a CR greater than 8.

The Cave of the Old Man

The Mountain Cave of the Old Man is about 5000 feet above the valley floor.  The thick ever green forest gives ends at a step cliff, a narrow rock ledge curves up the side of the cliff, at times obviously widened by intelligent effort, until it reaches a small crack in the rock. 

The weather on the cliff face is in the Severe Cold range, 0 to –20 degrees F.  Characters must be wearing a cold weather outfit and have an addition form of protection (fur clothing, a feat, or magical resistance) or must make a Fortitude save every 10 minutes (DC 15, +1 per previous save) or take 1d6 points of nonlethal damage on each failed save.  Characters who are only partially protected take half damage on a failed save. Winds outside the cave are Strong, resulting in a –2 penalty to ranged attacks.  Occasionally the winds gust to Severe (roll d% once every 6 rounds of combat, on a result of 15 or less the wind has gusted), resulting in a –4 penalty to ranged attacks and requiring a DC 15 Fort save.  On a failed save tiny creatures are blown away, small creatures are knocked down, possibly falling off the cliff, and medium creatures cannot move forward against the wind (which typically blows from the east, the direction the PCs must go to reach the cave.)  Spell casters must make a DC 10 Concentration check when facing the effects of Severe wind gusts.  Visibility is reduced during wind gusts to 5 feet, as if in fog.  The winds keep any significantly large quantities of snow from building up on path to the cave. 

The Old Man is an Exalted Aesthetic Monk from the southlands.  A great adventurer in his day, he dedicated his life to destroying an evil cult that had taken over his city.  He faced many trials, including public torture, but was eventually successful.  For a time the people honored him, and his supporters petitioned the representatives of the local pantheon to declare him a saint, a request that was granted gladly.

He, however, only wanted to return to his life of contemplation.  He moved over the years to more and more remote locations.  In spite of his best efforts a small group of acolytes followed him.  They attempt to keep the unworthy from bothering their august master, who wants little to do with them much less anyone else.

All of this information is available with a bardic knowledge check.  A Knowledge(local) will reveal that the Old Man came from the south, followers came after him, and that while he is said to be very wise he also does not see visitors.  Any one of his acolytes is more than happy to go into great details about the man’s life as well, elaborating on his saintly qualities in detail.

When the PCs reach the Cave of the Old Man they are met by a monk or monks, depending on the party level.  These all sit in the mouth of the cave meditating around a small fire.   They immediately snap to the alert at the PCs approach and ask what business they have here.

The monks are fanatical.  While outwardly friendly they are hostile to anyone who wishes to disturb the Old Man.  They consider it their duty to prevent, by any means necessary, such an occurrence.  It is possible that an exceptionally charismatic PC might persuade them that their cause warrants such a disturbance, and PCs who desire to do so should be allowed to attempt change their Hostile attitude to Helpful.  Such a change however, is unlikely.  If the PCs insist on entering combat will result.

The monks fight to incapacitate, not kill.  They want to drive the PCs away, not truly harm them.  However, once engaged they do not give up, and will fight to the last man if need be.

Should the monks be defeated or befriended the way is open to the inner caves where the Old Man resides.

“Old Man” seems to be a misnomer.  The figure sitting in a cave, which is open to the sky, naked and covered in snow could be but a few years older than the PCs.  He sits cross-legged with his eyes open and staring straight ahead.  He refuses to react to the PCs unless one of them attempts to touch him.  If they are foolish enough to engage him in combat (he is a 20th level Monk with a high Dex, Improved Initiative, and a large number of Aesthetic and Exalted feats) he will grapple one of them quickly and demand that the others surrender, but he will not permanently harm any of them.  Hurting them, as a means to teach them a lesson, on the other hand, he will gladly do if need be.

The Old Man does not like being disturbed.  He has grown tired of the world and simply wants to fade away.  To this end, when forced into conversation, he adopts a very belligerent attitude.  He points out the PCs obvious weaknesses, as well as making fun of the village.

He is, however, deserving of his reputation as a saint and will aid them in their quest, if for no other reason than to get them out of his cave.

He explains that the rainbow is the fabled Rainbow Pennant of the Alliance, a symbol of the unity of seven human kingdoms.  The Pennant was made over 50 years ago in celebration of the defeat of a common enemy, using one color to represent each kingdom. For seven years it is flown from the capitol of one of the nations at the end of which time it is removed and transported by an honor guard to the next capitol in rotation.  The treaty that prevents war from breaking out between the very different cultures of the alliance is tied to the symbol of the Pennant.  The gray hills of the dream sound like the War Elephants of his homeland in the south.  If it is time to move the Pennant, and if the honor guard tried to cross the mountains in winter, they probably ran into trouble in the Mountain Pass to the south of the valley.  If the pennant does not reach the next capitol by spring, one nation will accuse the other of having broken the treaty.  This will likely lead to war, which in turn would cover the kingdoms of men with blood and darkness.

“Now,” he adds, “get out and take those worthless hangers on at my doorstep with you!”

At this point the PCs may head directly to the pass or back to the village for guidance.  If they do reach the village, Chern will send them to the pass as soon as possible.

The Mountain Pass

The Mountain Pass suffers much the same weather conditions as the Cave of the Old Man, noted above.  Within the pass the winds have deposited thick drifts of snow reaching three feet deep or more.  In these drifts (which usually are no more than 15 feet across) Small creatures must succeed at a DC5 Strength or Balance check to move, and may only move at ¼ speed.  Medium and larger creatures may move at ¼ speed.  Although large creatures have moved through here recently, the wind and other hazards have renewed the drifts.  

This winter the pass has become the hunting ground of a tribe of orcs lead by a snow shaman.  They have trapped the pass, including setting up avalanche triggers and other hazards. 

Just this morning they ambushed the honor guard carrying the Rainbow Pennant and some of their number are still there slaughtering the elephants and looting the bodies.

The ambush occurred in a wide place in the pass, with steep cliffs on either side, but several false paths leading to dead end branching off from it.  The honor guard fought well, but surprised, suffering from the elements, and in terrain that limited the advantage of their mounts, they were eventually slaughtered.  The path is now littered with the bodies of six massive war elephants, a dozen bronze skin men in exotic armors and bright colored robes, as well as a considerable number of orcs.  In fact, the orcs did not do very well in the encounter, and as a tribe are unlikely to survive.  That does not mean, however, that they are willing to give up their prey to the PCs.

The number and class of the orcs are variable, but the total EL should be roughly equal to the party’s level +1.   These orcs have had time to rest and recover some since the battle, or were not actually part of it, and so are at their fighting best.

During the fight with the orcs, and there after, the PCs hear a loud trumpeting noise coming from one of the side paths.

If the PCs investigate the noise they discover a massive War Elephant still on its feet, but confused and lost in a dead end.  This is an elephant, nearly insane with pain and cold, with the Warbeast template applied.  Normally this would put the CR of the elephant at 8, however the beast has been injured by the battle with the orcs.  It has been blinded, reducing its effectiveness in combat.  Calculate the party’s level +2 subtract from 7.  Remove a Hit Dies worth of hp from the creature for the difference.  If the party is particularly effective in melee combat against such a foe less hp can be removed at the DMs discretion. If the party is 6th level or higher, remove no hp.   

Even if the party does not investigate the trumpeting, the noise of battle will likely cause the creature to charge toward the sound.

Combat is not the only way to deal with the maddened War Elephant, but it is the most expedient.  Nature oriented PCs may attempt magic or handle animal checks to calm the creature.  Depending on their level this may indeed work, but unless they also plan on healing the animal it would be best to put it out of its misery.

Once its all over the PCs can search the carnage.  While here are many valuable goods on the elephants, including fine weapons and armor and some potions, the Pennant itself is nowhere to be found.  That is because as the battle was being lost, the holder of the Pennant found himself wounded next to his dead mount.  To prevent the Pennant from being taken by the orcs, he widened a wound the elephant’s belly, moved some of the internal organs, and placed the Pennant, wrapped and sealed in a leather pouch, in side.

Clues at the battle sight can lead a careful PC to the correct beast, it being the one that has the most elaborate barding, and there they can find the dead guard, his arms covered in blood and his back against the belly of the war elephant.  Getting it out will not be a problem.

The Rainbow Pennant of the Alliance is a Magic Item that grants the effects of Heroism as cast by a 6th level Wizard to all allied forces within 30 feet, or line of sight, of the bearer 3 times per day.  The effect ends if the bearer takes any other action besides moving.

Follow Up

The PCs can return to the village with the Pennant.  Most likely the PCs will then be charged to take it out of the valley, either to the nearest city, where it can be sent on to the proper authorities, or all the way to the capitol.  They may even be granted use of the precious horses to do so.  This can take as much or little time as the DM wishes.  It can serve as the springboard for other adventures en route or can become the basis for a larger campaign if the PCs learn that the orcs were hired to stop the Pennant from reaching its destination.

Ingredients 
·	Ill Tempered Saint:  The Old Man of the Mountain, hailed as a saint in his homeland who now wishes to be left alone.  There are several ways the PCs can become aware of his status as a saint, the ill tempered part should be obvious.
·	Rainbow Pennant: A magical banner representing an alliance of seven human kingdoms and the symbol of the treaty that prevents war.  Its loss would greatly damage the relationship of the various kingdoms.
·	Horse: The attraction of the wolves to the village, the total of Crookdale’s wealth.  If the PCs are not careful they will have to chase them down after fighting the wolves.
·	Snow: prevalent throughout the adventure, representative of the cold and extreme conditions. 
·	Constitution: Fort checks made against cold; occasional Concentration checks needed to cast spells in wind, Fort saves for smaller creatures needed in strong winds.
·	Crooked River: Frozen solid, allows the wolves to cross into the village, also the seen of the snow goblin ambush.

Special Tie-Breaking Ingredient: War Elephant:  Elephant with the Warbeast template, blinded and reduced in hit points by the orc raiders, also the hiding place of the Rainbow Pennant.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 21, 2005)

Chasing the Rainbow
An adventure for 8th-10th level PCs.

*Background*
From above, the region known as the Drakeskills looks as if the land itself were seized in an enormous talon, crumpled, and dropped carelessly back to the earth. The Drake river runs crookedly through this hilly country, fed by countless smaller creeks that wind through the hills, joining in the raucous rumble of the Drake until it is finally free of the hills to tumble into the sea.

It is fertile land, and numerous small villages have sprouted haphazardly along the banks of the Drake’s many tributaries. But the hills and creeks make travel from village to village difficult, and defense of the area more difficult still. Now, the villages have banded together under a single Constitution to provide for their common defense. From Warden’s Kill in the north to Draketon in the south, the territory is united under a single Lord Protector, who rides under the Rainbow Pennant, representing the many villages and diverse peoples of the Drakeskills.

But it was not always so.

The Lord Protector is chosen by an archaic ritual, now enshrined in their Constitution, that dates back to the very first Lord Protector, Bellux of Heironeous. When the Drakeskills faced a fleet of invaders from the sea, and the call went out for help, it was Bellux who rode from the northernmost village to the southernmost village—in record time—rallying and inspiring the people along the way. Bellux’ small warband boasted dozens of colorful banners from all the villages, but it was as a single united army that they pushed the invaders back into the sea. The people urged Bellux to stay on as their protector, and the ritual by which the people choose their new leader is an homage to Bellux’ inspiring ride.

To prove their worth, the contenders for the position must race from the northernmost village to the southernmost village, stopping in each to gather a token of goodwill from the villagers. Magic is forbidden, though each contestant is permitted to call upon his _special mount_ as needed. (If the paladin has no mount, a horse is provided.) It is a difficult race, lasting several days, and requiring the entrants to cross the crooked river dozens of times in order to visit every village. The villagers may offer the token only to the first contender to arrive; some offer a token to each contender to arrive; and their Constitution stipulates that any village is free to devise such noble tests as they see fit before awarding the token. In many villages, the tests are performed on the bridge into town, and the contestants will find the bridges closed until they can pass the test—making the completion of certain tests doubly important: not only to collect the token, but also to cross the bridge and continue the race. The first contender to arrive in the southernmost village of Draketon with more than half of the village tokens wins the protectorship and the Prize.

The “Prize” is the blade _Bellux Sanctorum_, an intelligent weapon forged from the sainted soul of Bellux himself. Over the intervening years, the weapon has been forged and reforged countless times, as a sword, spear, axe, polearm, lance, etc.—its blade, hilt, or haft marked with a shining lightning bolt in honor of Heironeous. The blade has been reforged so many times, it has become almost unsuitable for war, but it remains an invaluable source of counsel for the Lord Protector. The weapon grants its wielder the ability to _discern lies_ and _detect thoughts_, and its special purpose is to slay deceivers. It is said that the weapon can communicate telepathically, not only with its wielder, but also with those in its presence. 

_Bellux Sanctorum_ is an ill-tempered advisor—he does not abide fools, flatterers, nor deceivers; nor in fact does the weapon seem to abide any Lord Protector who does not rule to the letter of the paladin’s code. When a Lord Protector’s time has come, the blade shatters; a race is held to determine who will wield it next, and the blade is reforged according to the winner’s needs. 

*The Conflict*
The blade has been broken and the time has come to choose a new Lord Protector. 

This time, however, there is an odd wrinkle: Among the contestants is a half-orc paladin named Half-heart (ex-Bbn 2/Pal10), and there are powerful forces who want to ensure that Half-heart does not win.

The Witch: A powerful druid—in fact, the human mother of the half-orc paladin—is determined to see her scion fail. If she cannot turn Half-heart away from the light and back to “his own people,” she will just as happily see him dead. In addition to a few villagers she has paid off to spread rumors and malcontent, she has a small tribe of orcs and beasts at her command to frustrate Half-heart’s attempt to win the race.

*Involving the PCs*

1)	The Unlikely Approach: It’s possible, though unlikely, that one of the PCs may be a paladin vying for the Rainbow Pennant himself. In this setup, the DM can create an interesting dilemma for the PC: If the PC comes across the half-orc at a crucial moment, he may be forced to choose between helping a fellow paladin or continuing on to win the race.

2)	Neutral (or Bad) PCs: The PCs may be hired by the druid herself to intercept Half-heart and frustrate his bid for the Prize. In this case, perhaps, the PCs may be “successful” only in enraging the half-orc and turning him back to his chaotic roots; his paladinhood thus stripped, he becomes a dangerous recurring adversary.

3)	Good PCs: Most likely, the PCs will be hired by the retiring Lord Protector with ensuring that the race is fair. The current Lord Protector does not have the benefit of _Bellux Sanctorum_ to sift through the rumors and lies, but he is not completely without wits; he knows that something is amiss and suspects that the race is crooked or, worse, that some of the contestants may be in real danger.  He has heard rumors that a half-orc named Half-heart is entering the race, but he suspects that the half-orc may not be a real paladin, and that the race is awash in magic and deception. He fears that he alone cannot keep abreast of the situation through his own devices. In this vulnerable period until the blade is tempered and reforged, the Lord Protector is reluctantly forced to rely on outside forces for additional counsel and support. 

Unlike the contestants, the PCs are under no restriction from using teleportation magic or flight to hurry themselves from one area of the race to another. The Lord Protector will ask them to try to find out what’s going on, to witness the start of the race, and to ensure that the race is subsequently run as fairly as possible. They should not interfere with the contestants in any way that would jeopardize their eligibility, but they are free to “interact” with anyone who might unlawfully interact with the race itself.

*Sidebars*
The nature of the competition provides ample opportunity for the DM to introduce additional “side quests” while the competition plays out. The PCs should have an opportunity to talk with the villagers as well as the half-dozen or so other competitors, to ‘pace’ the competitors, and to observe or even play a role in some of the “tests” required along the way. For example, one or two of the PCs might be “randomly” selected from the crowd to do mock battle with the competitors as they attempt to cross the bridge into the village. (In some cases these tests are as much a test of mercy as they are a test of might.)

*The Race Begins*
The PCs will surely note Half-heart when the race begins. Not only is he the only half-orc, he is the only contestant without a horse. He begins the race on foot! With the legacy of his barbaric _fast movement_ and his _Endurance_ feat, he keeps up surprisingly well against the heavy warhorses of the other competitors.

*Half-Heart’s Edge*
The mysterious competitor Half-heart starts the race on foot to hide his “edge” as long as possible: _His special mount is not the typical horse, but a war elephant named Gnesh._ Where other competitors must cross the bridges and subject themselves to the tests of the villagers, Half-heart plans to take his Gnesh right across the water, easily fording currents that are too swift or too deep for the horses. The elephant is an excellent, powerful, and nearly untiring swimmer. In addition, Gnesh has a decided edge when it comes to the frequent Constitution checks necessary to keep up a running pace. It is an almost perfect, classic “slow and steady wins the race” edge for Half-Heart.

*The Witch’s First Treachery*
In the form of a raven that shadows the race’s progress, the witch keeps an eye on Half-heart. Unfortunately, she knows almost as little about her son as do the other competitors in the race. She will watch, patiently, as he falls further and further behind the other competitors, preparing an ambush of orc berserkers to intercept Half-heart on the second day. (It is her hope that a show of “rageful” force will remind Half-heart of what he has given up in pursuit of his paladinhood.)

If the PCs are swept up in this ambush, they will not only have to contend with the orcs themselves, but also with Half-heart, who will stubbornly shoo them away and refuse any help, lest the PCs spoil his bid at the Prize. 

*The Witch’s Second Treachery*
The Witch is likely to be equally aware of the PCs involvement soon after the race begins. Rather than focus her attention on Half-heart, her next gambit is to try to lure the PCs away (and kill them, if possible). The PCs should get word by friendly _sending_ that an _insect plague_, _creeping doom_, or rampage of giant animals is underway at a village farther along the race. 

*The Witch’s Final Treachery*
Her final, desperate trick is as unsubtle as the rest: As the competitors near the final village, the Witch will cast _control weather_ to cause the spring (or autumn) weather to turn unseasonably cold. It is an obviously magical effect, and within 10 minutes the temperature will begin to drop and snow will begin to fall on Half-heart, Gnesh, and everyone else within a 3-mile radius. (Throughout the adventure, you should allow the Witch the use of a feat to allow her to cast spells subtly, while in wildshape form.)

The snow will be difficult on all competitors in the area (reducing speed by at least ½) but it is especially harsh on Gnesh (particularly if he was wet when the temperature began to fall). Half-heart will be forced to dismiss Gnesh until the snow stops or he leaves the area. If the race is tight at this point, so close to the finish, Half-heart will surely lose.

Nevertheless, Half-heart will refuse any attempts by the PCs to directly aid him or his mount using magic, but the PCs may help by driving off the druid-raven (before the spell is cast) or countering or dispelling the effect afterwards.

The unseasonable snowfall will tell Half-heart everything he needs to know about who is interfering in the race, and why. He will obviously be concerned that his involvement is endangering the other competitors, the villagers, and even the PCs. Unless the PCs can convince him that they can take care of the Witch so that he can finish the race, Half-heart will be forced to withdraw from the race to settle the matter with his mother himself.

On the other hand, if the PCs volunteer to tackle the Witch once and for all, Half-heart will provide such assistance as he can, including directions to her cave redoubt (if the raven flees) or offering to use himself as bait to draw her out.

If the PCs fight the Witch now, it will be a vicious battle—she will use the weather and altitude to her advantage, summoning air elementals to blind flying PCs with snow, and attacking them with swarms of flying insects, vultures, or ravens (with _animal growth_). PCs on the ground (including her son, who may still be trying to finish the race!) will be harassed in a ‘running battle’ with bugs, beasts, plants, and a horde of horse-mounted orc barbarians who will arrive in short order.

*The Lord Protector*
Regardless of the results of the race, both the new and the retiring Lord Protector will express their gratitude to the PCs for what help they were able to provide in making certain that a fair race was run. The PCs should have an opportunity to meet with the new Lord Protector as well as to interact with _Bellux Sanctorum_ (which could be an interesting encounter indeed if Half-heart has won the Prize and the blade is reforged into an orc double-axe with a split personality…)

Ingredients 
·	Ill Tempered Saint – the sword, _Bellux Sanctorum_; broken and reforged into a new weapon as a badge of office (and advisor) for the Lord Protector. 
·	Rainbow Pennant – the race for the Rainbow Pennant, the banner of the Lord Protector and symbol of the unified Villages
·	Horse – Paladins' warhorses, typically used to run the race
·	Snow – the Witch's final desperate attempt to stop Half-heart
·	Constitution – needed to win the race, of course; but more literally the unifying document of the Villages
·	Crooked River – the river that runs between and separates the many Villages

· Special Tie-Breaking Ingredient: War Elephant– Half-heart's special mount


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 23, 2005)

*Finals, Match 2: Stormborn vs. Wulf Ratbane*

Wulf Ratbane is a damn good writer - there's just no two ways about it. His prose is always polished, he exhibits great skill at self-editing (a skill that some others in this tournament need to practice), and the man can set a scene like few others. Here, he graces us with a tale that has a cinematic quality; upon reading it, I was immediately drawn in, eager to see how the tale of Half-heart, the underdog paladin, would unfold.

Stormborn, while not quite as polished a writer as Wulf, has shown consistent improvement throughout the tournament. This entry is, quite frankly, his best yet. He starts off strong, with an isolated town where the few horses (the only method of transportation) are more valuable than the people, gets a bit muddled in the middle when the PCs are sent to investigate the meaning of a vision, and then finishes strong with a desperate battle amongst a scene of terrible carnage.

Let's begin this judgment with an examination of the ingredients. Wulf begins his entry with an elaborate background where he ties various elements of his adventure together. The heroic paladin makes a mad dash from the northernmost village to the southernmost village, uniting the people of the land in a common defense. Said heroic paladin ends up becoming the Ill Tempered Saint in the form of a magical weapon; the uniting aspect of his ride is represented in both the Constitution of the collected villages, and the Rainbow Pennant; and the Horse ingredient is represented by the horses used by the contestants in the race.

All of these ingredients expertly combine to form a compelling background and setting. Unfortunately, that's all they combine to form. While they serve to set up the competition, the PCs don't interact with them at all. The Horses are mounts for NPCs, the Pennant is a prize that the PCs aren't competing for, the Constitution is something the PCs aren't likely to have ever read, and the Ill Tempered Saint is broken until the dénouement. Even the Crooked River is mostly window dressing. The contestants have to interact with it, but the PCs aren't contestants (unless they seize on the hook that Wulf considers the least likely).

Snow is the one ingredient that the PCs are likely to actually interact with, when the Witch casts control weather. There's a slight problem, though. You can't actually make it snow with that spell (at least as it's described in the 3.5 rules) unless it's already winter, but Wulf has set the adventure in spring or autumn. You can make it sleet, or make the weather cold, but you can't make it snow. Let's assume you can make it snow, though. Wulf doesn't describe a raging blizzard – just normal snow, which is something that I'm sure these people have seen before. It doesn't really seem like it's terribly threatening, though I suppose that if one of the paladins were riding around in his skivvies, he might get a bit cold.

Remember how I said at the beginning of the judgment that I was eager to see how the tale of Half-heart played out? Well, that's the problem with Wulf's entry. He's created an adventure for Half-heart, and not the PCs. Let me say that I love simulation-type scenarios, where the scene is set, the plot is put in motion, and the PCs are encouraged to come in and muck things up in the way that only PCs can do. At first glance, this seems like it fits these criteria. The key, though, to those types of adventures, is that the actions of the PCs have to have a discernable (if not dramatic) effect.

Here, the half-orc seems pretty capable of looking out for himself: he shoos the PCs away from the barbarian ambush, and he seems confident that he can "settle" the matter with his mother on his own. Let's assume, though, that he does get distracted by his mother. Who cares? There is nothing to guarantee that he'd win in the first place. There's no indication that any particular contestant's victory would either benefit or harm the Drakeskills. Would outside interference directed against one contestant somehow cast the victor as illegitimate? If so, shouldn't the newly reforged holy blade just shatter again, forcing everyone to re-run the race? Other than injuring the PCs sense of fair-play, we're given no consequences for inaction.

Let's turn to Wulf's opponent. Stormborn endeavors to make every single one of his ingredients interactive, but does so at the cost of tight integration. His snow ingredient sets the scene, but unlike Wulf's scenery, this one has a direct effect: the winter environment saps the energy of those who wander around in it. Constitution manifests in Fortitude saves and Concentration checks brought on by the cold weather, and Fortitude saves to avoid the effects of gusts of wind. Horses are a commodity so valuable that they need to be guarded (and perhaps chased and calmed) by the PCs. Even the Crooked River is described as the ideal place for an ambush by goblins.

The first act of Stormborn's entry is great – the isolation, the suspense of waiting for the inevitable wolf attack, the dangerous weather – all make for a memorable encounter. Starting with the second act, though, things get a bit muddled. All of a sudden, we've got a mysterious vision that can only be interpreted by an NPC who seems to be alternately regarded as a font of wisdom, and someone who nobody ever gets to see. The trek to his cave is straightforward, but then we're greeted with a bunch of monks whose only purpose seems to be to fight the PCs. Huh?

At any rate, the Saint is Ill Tempered, though he seems to be so in a more childish way than I would have expected. He interprets the vision, understands that if the Rainbow Pennant isn't returned, then war will come to the world, and then, because he deserves his status as saint, does nothing. Huh? He sends the PCs on the way and goes back to contemplation, but he deserves to be a saint. Huh? I know that it's a challenge to keep NPCs, especially high-level ones, from stealing the spotlight from the PCs – in fact I just criticized Wulf's entry for that very reason – but this just falls flat. He's not old and decrepit, he's not busy with some more important challenge, he's not bound by some sort of blood oath not to interfere in the world of men – he's sitting in a cave, and it's not like the cave is going anywhere.

At any rate, things pick back up when the PCs go to find out the fate of honor guard. Didn't they learn anything from Hannibal? Elephants and mountains just don't mix. In this case, the guard was ambushed in a terrain that they were woefully unprepared for, and the PCs have to go clean up the mess. This third act works fairly well, except for the inclusion of the rampaging war elephant that's plopped in there just for the PCs to kill. At the end, the PCs find the MacGuffin of this particular adventure, the Rainbow Pennant.

Stormborn's ingredient use isn't as tightly integrated as Wulf's, but he gives us far more to work with. Wulf's adventure hums along nicely, but it does so pretty much with or without the PCs. Stormborn's adventure nearly tanks in the middle, but starts and finishes strongly. <spoiler: highlight to read>



Spoiler



While I value tight integration of the ingredients above creative use, the playability factor tips this contest definitively in the favor of Stormborn. This means that Tinner has the advantage going into the thrid match. If he wins, he takes it all. If he loses, then the final round is a tie, and I'll break the tie using the War Elephant ingredient. At the very least, it should be an interesting round.


</spoiler>


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 23, 2005)

Wulf and Tinner - would tomorrow evening (Thursday) be a good time to get the final match ingredients?


----------



## Tinner (Jun 23, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> Wulf and Tinner - would tomorrow evening (Thursday) be a good time to get the final match ingredients?




Thursday evening should be fine.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 23, 2005)

Good judgement, CD. You spotted exactly where I knew I was struggling; I've made almost exactly the same criticism/judgement in the past. After reading Stormborn's entry, I thought it could have tipped either way for almost the same reasons. 

I'm getting Iron DM fatigue!

Thursday evening isn't great for me. I'd actually rather have the ingredients this morning for a Friday morning deadline-- but if that doesn't work for Tinner, I can do Thursday evening.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 23, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Thursday evening isn't great for me. I'd actually rather have the ingredients this morning for a Friday morning deadline-- but if that doesn't work for Tinner, I can do Thursday evening.




Tinner - if this works for you, I'd be happy to post the ingredients this morning.


----------



## Tinner (Jun 23, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Good judgement, CD. You spotted exactly where I knew I was struggling; I've made almost exactly the same criticism/judgement in the past. After reading Stormborn's entry, I thought it could have tipped either way for almost the same reasons.
> 
> I'm getting Iron DM fatigue!
> 
> Thursday evening isn't great for me. I'd actually rather have the ingredients this morning for a Friday morning deadline-- but if that doesn't work for Tinner, I can do Thursday evening.




I'm good with this morning as well. My home PC is operational again, so whatever works for Wulf works for me.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 23, 2005)

*Finals, Match 3: Wulf Ratbane vs. Tinner*

*Ingredients*

Unsuccessful Bounty Hunter
Masterwork Wagon Wheel
Lamb
Rain
Strength
Thatched Hut

*Special Tie-Breaking Ingredient:* War Elephant

Remember, contestants:

You have 24 hours from the timestamp on this post to submit your entries. If the boards are inaccessible when your entry is due, you can send a copy to garrettdm AT ameritech DOT net.
Do not read your opponent's entry until you have submitted yours.
Once your entry has been submitted, NO EDITING!
You have a suggested limit of 5000 words.
Please include a summary of ingredients at the end of your entry. See some of the recent competitions for examples.
You must use the special tie-breaking ingredient in at least one of your entries.
Above all, have fun.


----------



## Berandor (Jun 23, 2005)

Good luck! 

I really like the three-way finale. Has there ever been a tie before?


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 23, 2005)

Possible Spoiler:


Wow! I beat the previous champ!  I can die happy.  Well, maybe not that.  Good luck to both Tinner and Wulf, but forgive me if  now, since I can't do anything about the outcome, am pulling for Wulf.  I am kind of hoping it does come down to a tie, since thats the only hope I have now of pulling out an overall victory.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 23, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> I really like the three-way finale. Has there ever been a tie before?




Sort-of. There have been two previous competitions that have ended in round-robin finals, and I've been in both of them, oddly enough.

The first one, in Winter 2004, saw Enkhidu, Zenld, and me as finalists. The first match I lost to Enkidu, and the second, against Zenld, I won. Unfortunatly, Zenld never turned in an entry for the third match against Enkhidu. Since Enkhidu was a very sporting guy, and didn't want to win via a forfeit, he asked that Nemmerle, who was judging at the time, consider the round a tie, and decide the contest that way.

His use of the tie-breaking ingredient, Celestial Wrestler, beat mine hands down. So, while the contest was sort-of a tie, he won in the normal fashion as well.

The second contest to use this feature was in Summer 2004, and the finals consisted of Radiating Gnome, Piratecat, and me. I beat Radiating Gnome in the first match (or the second, I don't remember), and then PC in the third match to win. I don't remember whether Piratecat had beat RG or not in the other match. If anyone recalls, please let me know.

So, at this point, there still hasn't been a legitimate three-way-tie.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 23, 2005)

Stormborn said:
			
		

> Wow! I beat the previous champ!  I can die happy.




I told ya, just don't stumble. (And then I stumbled.)



> I am kind of hoping it does come down to a tie, since thats the only hope I have now of pulling out an overall victory.




... Only if your use of the War Elephant was the best of the three of us...


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 23, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> ... Only if your use of the War Elephant was the best of the three of us...




Right, but it still makes it my, or yours at this point, only hope of beating Tinner.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 24, 2005)

Blind Rage, Blind Justice
An adventure for 2nd-4thth level PCs.

*Background*
Life is slow and lazy in the small village of Bostwick. Some two dozen folk live within the confines of the ‘town’ proper, and several dozen more work the farms for miles around. They are ostensibly ruled by Lord William de Marc, but if he has ever done anything with the peoples’ taxes to improve their lives or provide for their defense, it certainly doesn’t show. His manor house is fine enough, but the nearby fort lies unfinished and unmanned. Folk say it is a testament to de Marc’s miserly ways that he never even bothered to hire a tax collector; he always just sent his son instead.

Almost a year ago, just around tax time, a child went missing from the fields near Bostwick. There was no proper constable, only a largely honorary (and unpaid) position elected by the people themselves. As it was, the child’s disappearance was never solved; that is, never solved beyond a half-hearted suggestion that some wild animal must have grabbed the child, and a general consensus grudgingly achieved. Folks grumbled again, but what could they do?

When the next child went missing, just a few months ago, folks grumbled louder—but what could they do?

A third child went missing, just two weeks ago. When the child was found later—and it was clear that no wild animal could be responsible for what had been done—the people shouted to shake the walls of de Marc’s manor. They refused to pay their taxes, pooling their money instead to post a 250 gp bounty for those responsible.

Finally, de Marc has stepped up, matching the bounty with 250 gp of his own if the culprit can be captured and brought to justice. Notices have been sent to the nearby towns, and already adventurers, fortune seekers, and bounty hunters have started to arrive…



> *Heroes Needed!*
> _Whether ye seek fortune, fame, or justice, read on!
> 
> 500 gold piece reward for the capture of person or persons responsible for the death and defilement of the children of Bostwick. Justice must be served! A rich reward awaits those of true heart and stout arm.
> ...




*Hooks*
The DM is provided with two of the strongest hooks, particularly for low-level adventurers: money and justice. If the PCs balk, events will move along without them, increasing the potential reward as detailed in _Development_, below.

*de Marc’s Problem*
Unfortunately, de Marc has a problem. He already knows that the culprit is his own son. He hopes, of course, that some unscrupulous bounty hunters will turn up someone (probably dead…) on whom he can hang the blame—and no one will be any the wiser. Still, he’s made sure to draft the reward to encourage capture, not killing; he figures he’ll either be able to save his son, or save himself some coin.

*Johnn Wainwright*
Johnn’s been feeling strange lately. Where once he was content to simply be the best at his craft, supplying wagons for all the nearby villages, for the last few weeks he’s felt a stronger sense of justice and duty tugging at his breast. Whether or not the PCs arrive in Bostwick in search of the bounty, Johnn’s decided to go after it himself—though it’s not so much the money he’s after, as seeing the right thing done. In the back of his shop, he’s put together a masterfully constructed wagon of wood and iron—strong yet  silent—to hold his quarry, wherever he may catch him, and carry him back to justice, wherever that may be. 

The PCs have no real reason to seek Johnn out, but if they cross his path, there’s no missing him. Johnn’s a bull of a man; he looks like he could pull his wagons himself (and he often does, when he’s delivering to a customer in town!) Johnn’s big hands clench and his hairy knuckles crack when he thinks or talks about catching the culprit.

Johnn also knows who the culprit is. It was Johnn who found the last victim, and although he couldn’t say why, he knows that de Marc’s son is guilty. It’s as if he can… _smell_ it on him.

*Fred Shepherd*
The PCs may seek out or stumble across Fred, particularly if they ask about the countryside around the village or go exploring. Fred can guide them to where the last victim was found (just a couple of miles away, about halfway between Bostwick and the lord’s manor in the hills) as well as tell them about the local wildlife. Fred “was never convinced that a wild animal had grabbed them kids; been shepherdin’ around here for years and never had to run off nothin’.” If pressed on the matter, Fred might admit to seeing a black bear once—but that was years ago.

Fred is a good friend of Johnn Wainwright; Johnn often passes through Fred’s fields, either leaving town on a delivery or coming back. Several times Johnn’s made use of one of Fred’s small, thatched huts that dot the countryside. They’re not much to look at—not even furnished—but it’s better than sleeping in the rain.

Fred can attest to Johnn’s gentle nature. “Johnn’s not real smart—good with his hands, mostly—and he can sure lose his temper. But ain’t no way Johnn’s gonna hurt a child. He’s got a kind heart, Johnn does.”

*Constable Buldin*
Constable Buldin is an older gentleman. He’d be useless as a constable even if he wasn’t taking money from de Marc to keep quiet. 

He'll admit to the PCs that, "...unlike the first two, which I figure was a wolf or a bear... well, I suppose a bear didn't do _this_, no..."

Buldin is adamant that the perpetrator be taken alive and brought to justice in town. 

Ostensibly, de Marc just wants Buldin to ‘keep the peace.’ Buldin’s feeling guilty, though, for his silence a year ago; if he can be persuaded that he’s not to blame, he might be willing to talk.

*Development*
The PCs aren’t meant to find de Marc’s son—and they won’t. Instead, while they get the feel of the town, Johnn Wainwright heads out after the killer, de Marc’s son. On a dark night, in the pouring rain, Johnn tracks the killer down. He subdues him easily, placing him securely in his traveling prison-cart.

But something goes wrong. Johnn is spectacularly unsuccessful as a bounty hunter, because just before he gets back into Bostwick, he _kills_ de Marc’s son, leaving him on the road: strangled, his back broken almost in half. As the rain continues to pour down on the road, a crowd gathers around the grisly scene. Lord de Marc himself arrives in short order.

The ante is upped for the PCs now. Lord de Marc doubles the bounty to 1000 gp. “My son… he left here last night, sure he knew who the killer was. I guess… I guess he thought he could save me the price of the bounty if he could bring him in himself…” de Marc will find the PCs and personally ask them to bring “the killer” to justice before he kills again.

From the time that Johnn first set out on his course, until the PCs conclude with the Shodwdown, the rain falls relentlessly from the overcast sky. The days are grey and the nights are pitch black.

*Tracking the Big Man*
There are a few clues the PCs can use to track Johnn down.

1)	It would take someone of unusual strength to have perpetrated this ‘crime’: de Marc’s son is bent over backwards and broken nearly in half. If they are very observant, they may also notice a strange bruise that runs down the side of his face, his arm, and his side; an intelligent PC may deduce that he was held very forcefully against the bars of a cage.

2)	The next morning, Fred Shepherd will sneak into Johnn’s kitchen, to prepare a meal for his friend on the lam. If the PCs search Johnn’s shop, they may notice a lingering smell of minted lamb from his adjoining house. The PCs might be able to make the connection between the lamb and Fred, and surmise that Fred is somehow helping Johnn. Fred will eventually admit that Johnn is holed up in one of his thatched huts; if the PCs can coerce Fred into leading them to him, Johnn will be gone before they get there. “Guess he ain’t here…” Fred will insist. It may seem as if Fred is lying, but an astude PC may sense that Fred is surprised to find Johnn missing.

3)	If the PCs search around the hut, they may be able to spot the unique tread of Johnn’s masterwork wagon wheel. It is not an easy Track check, but they should be able to follow the unique tread of this wagon wheel to another hut for a showdown with Johnn.

4)	If the PCs cannot find Johnn, eventually Fred will come to them to suggest that he’s concerned that his friend Johnn is now planning to go after de Marc himself—and in this case, the PCs can catch Johnn as he approaches the manor house.

*The Showdown*
When the PCs finally confront Johnn (either near one of Fred’s thatched huts or near the manor house), the rain will finally relent. The clouds will part, and the full moon will illuminate _many_ things.

Johnn will step out from behind his masterwork wagon for a final showdown with the PCs.

If the PCs give him an opportunity for a soliloquy, Johnn will explain what happened—and if not, he’ll clue them in as much as possible in short bursts while combat rages.

“I knew it was de Marc’s son… I knew it. I could smell him on the child… And the dead child on him! All those children… Lambs to the slaughter… I meant to bring him to justice… I meant to… but he would not stop… laughing… mocking… didn’t matter how good my cage was, he said… His father would set him free. He would go free. I knew he was right and… I wanted justice. I was so angry… So angry! I will not hang for this! You will not stand in the way of justice!”

If he has not already, Johnn will begin to _rage_ now; and one round after he begins his rage, he will transform into a hybrid _werebear_, and one round after that, he will assume bear form. 

Along with his commoner levels, Johnn is a Bbn1 with the werebear template (about CR6). Part of Johnn’s problem is the stress brought about from transforming from chaotic good to lawful good; he wants to do good, he means to do good, he’s just having a little trouble controlling his temper—and his strength. Fortunately for Johnn, if he is ever able to control the transformation, he’ll become fully lawful good (and subsequently lose his ability to rage).

However, he is currently enraged, and if the PCs press the attack, he will give them no quarter. If the PCs relent, he will try to flee.

Johnn should have _scent_ instead of Run; and (if you are feeling kind) _Improved Bull Rush_ instead of Multiattack (which he will use to try to escape).

*The Loose Ends*
1)	The PCs will have to decide how best to serve true justice. If they know anything of werebears, they will know that, even if Johnn isn’t good, _he will be_. Even without that knowledge, one hopes that PCs will have the wits to know the truth when they hear it and let Johnn go. Good-aligned PCs shouldn’t be held accountable for ignorance in this case, but keep a careful watch on PCs who place a premium on “the law” as opposed to “good” or “justice.” At any rate it will be very difficult for the PCs to actually kill Johnn; they’ll have to _really_ be trying to kill him, and so should pay the consequences of such an action.

2)	It will be almost impossible to prove that Lord de Marc knew that his son was responsible; it will be almost as difficult to convince him to pay any kind of reward. In fact, if the PCs do not turn Johnn over to de Marc, they may bear the brunt of de Marc’s wrath as well. Fortunately, de Marc’s political reach is rather limited. Still, who is to say how willing he will be to open his coffers, and put a price on the PCs, with the vengeance of his own son on the line?

3)	If Johnn survives, he’ll “retire” from bounty hunting and offer his masterwork bounty huntin’ wagon to the PCs. (It might just be the D&D equivalent of the Batmobile…)

4)	Urged on largely by Fred Shepherd, the people of Bostwick will pony up their 250 gp reward, no matter what de Marc decides (assuming they have a chance to deliver the reward to the PCs).


·	Unsuccessful Bounty Hunter – Johnn Wainwright
·	Masterwork Wagon Wheel – a clue leading to Johnn
·	Lamb – a clue that connects Fred to Johnn and thus to Johnn’s hiding place
·	Rain – erases clues, makes tracking more difficult, and hides the moon until the right time
·	Strength – a clue that points to Johnn; his major attribute (raging werebear)
·	Thatched Hut – one of Fred Shepherd’s huts, Johnn’s hiding place


----------



## Tinner (Jun 24, 2005)

Round 3, Match 3 Entry

*BAA, BAA, BLACKSHEEP*
A “mid-level” adventure for four PC’s of approximately 10th level. 

*NOTE*
This adventure makes substantial use of “non-core” books. The DM may find it handy to have the following books available when running this adventure, in addition to the three core rulebooks.
Book of Vile Darkness _(Strength Sapping Weapon Special Ability p. 112)_
The Tome of Horrors _(Ram, Sheep and Lamb stats p. 288)_
Complete Warrior _(Variant Ranger p. 13, Justiciar Prestige Class p.47)_
Unearthed Arcana _(Cleric Variant: Cloistered Cleric p. 50)_
Arms & Equipment Guide _(Controlling vehicles p. 44, Masterwork Controls i.e. wheels p. 49, Wagon stat block p.57)_

*SUMMARY*
A simple job escorting a shepherd’s wagon reveals an insidious cult at work. The PC’s are caught between the cult leader and his relentless foe.

*BACKGROUND*
Bandits have been a plague on the capital city for over 20 years. Brigands and outlaws have disrupted local shipping time and again, stealing rare books, supplies and goods with impunity. No matter where the goods are shipped to or from, it seems as if the thieves are always able to locate precisely the items they seek, and steal them away. After twenty years, it has almost become accepted. The local rulers and magistrates have given up making more than a token effort to stop these thefts, looking at the matter as simply a cost of doing business.
But this was not always their attitude.

When the problem first began those twenty years ago the local rulers took the matter very seriously. In fact, as the thefts continued, they went so far as to decree a bounty on bandits. Each bandit taken during a raid was worth a tidy sum to the bounty hunter that brought him in. It was hoped that with a little luck, and a few captures, these captured bandits would lead the forces of justice back to the leader of this crime ring. Sadly, not a single bandit was captured alive in the first five years of the bounty program. In fact only a single bandit was ever held alive for any amount of time.

Ten years ago, Haraldur Eysteinner, a dwarven bounty hunter managed to interrogate a mortally wounded bandit after one particularly brutal raid on a trade wagon. Plying his tools of intimidation, all Haraldur managed to get from the dying man was the phrase “We are all the Maimed Lord’s Lambs” Haraldur doggedly pursued this meager clue, and after two years of searching, he was convinced that the bandits were no common thieves, but rather an insidious cult worshipping some dark and secretive master. This opinion made him the laughingstock of the bounty hunter community, as well as amongst the rulers of the city.
Undaunted Haraldur continued, unsuccessfully, to try and prove his theory, and redeem his good name. For the last eight years, Haraldur has neglected everything he once held dear, in the thus far vain hope that he would one day expose this cult, and prove his theories. That day may well be nigh. Now known as “Filthy Haraldur” for his lapse in hygiene, this bounty hunter thinks he may finally have a clue as to the whereabouts of these Lambs.

Haraldur’s tip leads him correctly enough to the town of Lambswheel. There, a cloistered cleric of Vecna known as Glynn Sawyl has established a secret cult which has been responsible for the thefts over the years. Sawyl has used his magical wagons and wagon wheels to aid in his thefts, and passes notes and instructions to his cronies in other town through specially tattooed lambs. Sawyl possesses a magical tattooing kit that allows him to tattoo the lambs’ skin, through their fleece. When the cult receives a lamb, they can sheer it and receive their instructions from their leader. The cult, known as The Maimed Lord’s Lambs has few members, and they are scattered throughout the countryside between the capital and Lambswheel. Only Sawyl knows the exact location of each member.

The PC’s are drawn into this web of lies and secrets when they have a chance encounter along the road to Lambswheel.

*SETTING*
This adventure can be easily set into any setting that has two major features. A large capital city and a smaller town set far enough away from the capital that regular wagon traffic occurs between the two. The smaller town should ideally be in a remote, mountainous or hilly area with plenty of hiding spots for bandits, as well as rough roads full of ruts and rocks just waiting to shatter a wagon wheel.  Lambswheel is considered a temperate mountain environment (alpine meadow).

Lambswheel’s primary industry is sheep, and each spring they hold a festival when the new lambs are born. Prizes are awarded to the most skillful shepherds, as well as the finest sheep. The only other businesses of note in town are Sawyl’s Wheelwright Shop, and the a medium sized coaching inn known as “The Lamb’s Rest”

*Lambswheel *(_Thorp_): Conventional/Monstrous; AL NG/NE; 40 gp limit; Assets 114 gp; Population 57; Isolated (Human 95%, Halfling 1%, Dwarf 2% Elf 1%, Gnome 1%).
Authority Figures: Nesta Tegan, Mayor (NG female human, commoner 4); Iefan Iwan,  Guard Captain (NG male gnome warrior 4), Glynn Sawyl (NE male human cleric 11)

*SCALING THE ADVENTURE*
While the main encounters in this adventure are designed with 10th level PC’s in mind, the adventure could easily be scaled back for weaker parties. Simply drop the class levels of all appropriate parties (the bounty hunter and the wheelwright) by enough levels to make them a suitable challenge for the party. Altering the number of henchmen accompanying Filthy Haraldur can also help scale the adventure down.

To increase the difficulty of the adventure, just reverse the process, adding levels to both Haraldur and Glynn. Additionally, it would be a simple matter to substitute standard Cleric levels for Glynn’s Cloistered Cleric levels if you want to make him more of a stand-up fighter. Adding levels of either will also increase the number of wagon wheels he can animate in the Wagons Ho! Encounter below. Likewise, f you want to make Haraldur more dangerous magically, consider swapping his variant Ranger levels with standard Ranger levels. An appropriate animal companion can also add to his threat.

The DM has a lot of flexibility in the trip from the capital to Lambswheel. If the party is quite strong, or above 10th level, the DM can add a variety of random encounters along the way to increase the challenge of the adventure as well. The Temperate Hills and Temperate Mountains tables from p. 97 of the DMG provide many encounters that could challenge the party before the face the “*None Shall Pass*!” encounter below.

*HOOKS*
If the PC’s are currently acting as traveling merchants, then no hook is needed for this adventure. Just make Lambswheel the next stop on their travels, and proceed directly to the *"None Shall Pass!"* Encounter.

The standard “Hired to defend the caravan” technique would work well with this adventure. With the history of bandit raids, most merchants traveling between the capital and Lambswheel will often hire at least some bodyguards, at least as a deterrent, if not assurance of safety. A merchant carrying a load of rare books might approach the adventurers and ask for their protection as he travels. This will lead to the *"None Shall Pass!"* encounter.

If your PC’s are the traveling types, they might book passage through the area with a traveling caravan. If so, this will conveniently be the caravan confronted by Filthy Haraldur in the *"None Shall Pass!"* encounter below.

If your PC’s are wandering the wilderness, consider having them stumble upon the scene at the beginning of the None Shall Pass encounter. A merchant wagon being shaken down by a gang of armored thugs should motivate your PC’s to at least stop and observe the situation. You guessed it, head straight to the *"None Shall Pass!"* encounter.

A group of evil PC’s might be seeking for the Maimed Lord’s Lambs for their own nefarious purposes. If the party contains a follower of Vecna, they might well be interested in learning the identity of the Lamb’s leader. It’s also conceivable that an evil group may have heard rumors of the easy pickings the bandits have along the trade routes to Lambswheel. In that case, allow them to ambush a merchant wagon just before beginning the *"None Shall Pass!"* encounter below. If Haraldur catches the PC's looting a merchant wagon, it will be impossible to negotiate with him. He will fight until all his enemies are dead/incapacitated, or he dies.

Lastly, sooner or later most adventuring companies find themselves in need of a wagon. Whether it is for transporting loot, or just simple transportation, the party may have heard that an excellent wheelwright plies his trade in Lambswheel, and his wagons are reported to be of the finest quality and very competitively priced. This hook works even better if you run this adventure immediately following a dungeon crawl where much of the loot consists of large works of art, heavy tapestries, and other bulky, hard to transport goods. Move on to the *"None Shall Pass!"* encounter.

*INFORMATION*
Gather Information and Bardic Knowledge checks about Lambswheel reveal the following information.\
DC 10 - Lambswheel is renowned for its fine wool and mutton, as well as its top-of-the-line wagons and wheels. The trade routes between the capital and Lambswheel are known to be full of bandits, brigands, thieves and murderers.
DC 15 – Lambswheel is home to a master wheelwright named Glynn Sawyl. His wagons and wheels are known for their high quality, as well as affordability.
DC 20 – Most of the merchants that travel between the capital and Lambswheel either purchased their wagons from Sawyl, or have them serviced there regularly.

*ENCOUNTERS*

*None Shall Pass!*
The trek from the capital to Lambswheel covers some fairly dangerous terrain. Rocky hills and treacherous low mountain passes offer numerous ambush sites for random encounters, as mentioned above in the “Scaling the Adventure” section. The roads are pitted with ruts, and many rocks. The road is treacherous, counting as a Hill Road. Should the driver wish to move at more than half speed, he will need to make a DC 10 Handle Animal check for each hour of travel. (See Arms & Equipment Guide p 44). 

Approximately midway through the trip, at sundown, it will begin to rain, and the weather will continue to be wet for the remainder of the encounter, and until the following day. Rain reduces visibility by half, and imposes a -4 penalty on all Spot and Search checks. Additionally, the wet weather will reduce the rough road to slippery treacherous mire. Raising the Handle Animal DC to 20, or 10 if proceeding at half speed. The muddy conditions of the road increase the likelihood of the wagon becoming stuck. In addition to the effects shown on p. 44 of A&EG, change results 2 and 5 on table 3-6 Failed Control Check 5+ points to read “Vehicle has become mired in mud, and cannot move until a DC 20 Strength check is made.” While the wagon is pulled by two Heavy horses, even their 16 strength is likely to require a little pushing on the part of the PC’s to get the wagon moving again. The rain and wind will also douse unshielded lights (50% chance) and imposes a -4 penalty to all Listen Checks as well as any ranged attacks. (See DMG pp. 94-95)

After the PC’s have suffered for a while, or as soon as the wagon becomes damaged or otherwise hopelessly stuck, Filthy Haraldur makes his move.

*"Filthy" Haraldur Eysteinn*         (CR 11, HD 2d6+5d8+4d10+22) 
Dwarf (Hill) Rog2/RgrCw5/Just4
LN Medium Humanoid (Dwarf) 
Init +7 Spd 20 
Senses Darkvision (Ex): 60 ft., Listen +4, Spot -1 

AC 18 (FF 15, Touch 13) 
hp 86 (Disabled -2/Dying -14/Injury 14) 
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +11, Will +4
+2 Saves vs. Poison; +2 Saves vs. Spells and Spell-like Effects; Evasion; 

Atk +12/+7 base melee, +13/+8 base ranged; Grapple +12; +9/+4 Melee (+1 Warhammer 1d8+3/crit 20/x3) and +9 Melee (Manacles, Masterwork 1d8+1/crit 20/x2) 
SQ: +1 Attack vs. Orcs and Goblinoids, +2 Appraise (Stone and Metal Items), +2 Craft (Stone and Metal Items), +4 Dodge Bonus to AC vs. Giants, Stability (Ex), Stonecunning (Ex), Weapon Familiarity (Ex) 
Rogue Features: Sneak Attack +1d6, Traps, Evasion; Ranger (CW) Features: Favored Enemies (2), Track, Wild Empathy (5+Cha.Mod), Ranger Combat Style, Endurance, Animal Companion, Spells, Two-Weapon Combat, Two-Weapon Fighting, Favored Enemy: Humanoid (Human) (+4), Favored Enemy: Undead (+2); Justiciar Features: Bring`em Back Alive (Ex), Nonlethal Strike +2d6 (Ex), Crippling Strike (Ex), Improved Grapple, Street Savvy +2 (Ex), Exotic Weapon Proficiency (manacles); 

Abilities: STR 15, DEX 16, CON 14, INT 13, WIS 8, CHA 8
Feats: Armor Proficiency: light, Armor Proficiency: medium, Endurance, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Skill Focus: Gather Information, Track, Two-Weapon Defense, Two-Weapon Fighting.
Skills: Climb +7, Craft (Armorsmithing) +1, Craft (Blacksmithing) +1, Craft (Stonemasonry) +1, Craft (Weaponsmithing) +1, Decipher Script +6, Diplomacy +4, Disable Device +4, Forgery +6, Gather Information +16, Handle Animal +4, Heal +4, Hide +8, Intimidate +10, Jump -4, Listen +4, Move Silently +8, Open Lock +6, Profession (Miner) +1, Ride +8, Search +6, Survival +11. 

Weapons: +1 Warhammer: Strength Sapping; Manacles, Masterwork. Armor: +2 Studded leather. (Spell Failure 15%). Goods: Manacles, Masterwork.
Note: Haraldur has not called an animal companion

Haraldur and his henchmen will stealthily move to surround the wagon. Haraldur is normally accompanied by three 8th level Rogues, or as many as the DM needs to ad to make the encounter challenging for his party. Haraldur suspects that this wagon is somehow connected to the cult he is seeking. Clearly his attempt to catch the cultists he seeks will be unsuccessful when encountering the wagon bearing the PC’s However, Haraldur has become so obsessed with proving his theory, he is more than willing to shoot first and ask questions later.

Haraldur starts the encounter Hostile to the PC’s, but quick thinking PC’s may be able to improve his attitude and avoid conflict. Should battle erupt, keep in mind that the rain is still falling, hindering missile fire, as well as visibility. Additionally, with everything soaking wet, movement through the area will be difficult, adding a +2 penalty to any Balance or Tumble checks.

Haraldur’s henchmen do not share his obsession with finding the cult. They are simply hired muscle. If the battle starts to go against them, they are very likely to simply flee. Haraldur himself will not flee under any circumstance. He is completely convinced that this wagon holds the key to unraveling the mystery of this bandit cult of the Maimed Lord’s Lambs.

_Troubleshooting_
If the PC’s are defeated by Haraldur and his group, they will be taken directly to Lambswheel to be turned over to Iefan Iwan the captain of the guard. Iefan will immediately recognize the driver of the wagon, and release the entire group, apologizing for Haraldur’s foolish mistake. In any case, the PC’s will realize that their wagon is in need to repairs, and any townsfolk can direct them to Sawyl’s Wheelwright shop. Proceed to “The Wright Stuff” encounter.

If the party should capture Haraldur, they will likely interrogate him. Not that interrogation will prove difficult. Haraldur’s obsession will ensure that he rants and raves about exposing the PC’s as the Maimed Lord’s Lambs. Even while raving such lines as “Admit it! It was you what done it! I knows it was you!”  (I recommend playing Haraldur with the personality of Ernest T. Bass from the Andy Griffith show.) Haraldur will still manage to convey the background that led to his attack on the PC’s merchant wagon. .Leave it up to the PC’s as to if they believe him, but both magic and Sense Motive tests reveal that he is telling the truth as he knows it. Whatever the PC’s decide to do with Haraldur, they will have been tipped off hat strange things are afoot in the Lambswheel area. Again, the party will eventually find a need to continue to Lambswheel, and head to Sawyl’s shop either to purchase a new wagon, or repair an old one. Proceed to “The Wright Stuff” encounter.

Should the PC’s actually kill Haraldur, the DM can either allow one of the henchmen to pass along the story of the cult to the PC’s, or the PC’s could use Speak with Dead to get the story from Haraldur himself. Once again, all roads lead to Lambswheel, and *“The Wright Stuff”* encounter.

*The Wright Stuff*
A DC 10 Gather Information check will reveal that Glynn is known about the town as a shrewd businessman who minds his own business, and provides excellent wares at great prices. Scoring a 15 on the check reveals that Glynn Sawyl has served Lambswheel as a wheelwright for the past 22 years. He also raises prize winning lambs. A 20 on the check will reveal that in addition to his skill as a wheelwright, Glynn is incredibly well educated, and almost fanatical about protecting his sheep, selling the lambs only to a few select buyers, no matter what others offer.

Glynn runs a wheelwright’s shop, which is the largest business in Lambswheel. The area is composed of four buildings. The main building is the wheelwright’s shop itself. The grounds surrounding this long low building are littered with a wide assortment of wagon parts, especially wheels. An Appraisal test DC 15 will reveal that the wheels seen here are masterwork wagon wheels. A pair of these would give any wagon a +2 bonus on all Handle Animal checks to keep control of the vehicle.

The other three buildings are a trio of small thatched huts, which are literally surrounded by a flock of 150 black sheep – 10 rams, 90 ewes, and 50 small lambs. These huts clearly serve as sheep folds for Sawyl’s flock. Should a PC’s take the time to examine these huts, a Spot check DC 20 will allow them to notice that the middle hut is never entered by any sheep. A Handle Animal or Appraise test DC 15 will reveal that the black sheep all have thick full fleece, and would fetch a fine price if sold. A result of 25 on the test reveals that there is something odd about the lambs’ fleece. Detect Magic reveals that the lambs radiate faint Transmutation magic. This magic is from the magical tattoos Sawyl has placed on these lambs.

Should anyone enter the fenced in sheepfold and approach the huts, the rams will attack.

*Ram          *(CR 1/4, HD 3d8+3) 
N Medium Animal 
Init +1 Spd 40 
Senses Low-light Vision (Ex) | Listen +0, Spot +0 

AC 13 (FF 12, Touch 11)
hp 16 (Disabled -1/Dying -12/Injury 12) 
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1

Atk +3 base melee, +3 base ranged; Grapple +3; +3 Melee (Butt 1d6+1/crit 20/x2) or -2 Melee (Bite 1d4/crit 20/x2); 

Abilities STR 12, DEX 13, CON 12, INT 1, WIS 11, CHA 4 
Skills: Listen + 5, Spot +5

Disturbing the sheep in any way will bring an angry Sawyl running with a harsh word for the perpetrator. While Sawyl’s attitude is normally Indifferent to visitors to his shop, he will be Unfriendly toward anyone who disturbs his sheep.
 Should a PC actually enter the middle hut, proceed directly to the “Hut One. Hut Two. Hut Three. Fight!” encounter below.

Assuming the PC’s do not upset Sawyl he greets them professionally, and they can begin haggling over any needed goods or services that might pertain to a wagon. Sawyl can outfit the PC’s with a pair of Masterwork Wagon Wheels at the bargain price of 75 gp. He also carries a few magical wagon accessories, such as Speedy Wheels (A&EG p. 50) for 100gp, and can even provide them with a Self Propelled Wagon (A&EG p. 50) at the ridiculously low price of 100,000 gp.

Sawyl can provide such items at such low prices because the items are enchanted to serve in his crimes committed in Vecna’s name. Any vehicle fitted with any of Sawyl’s wheels can be called to him from a distance of 5 miles. Additionally, the Self Propelled Wagons can animate as a huge animated object and attack their occupants upon Sawyl’s command, again at a range of 5 miles. The combination of bad roads and great prices means that nearly every merchant traveling through the town has at one time or another been outfitted by Sawyl’s Wheelwright Shop.

Give the PC’s plenty of time to interact with Sawyl. If asked about the thefts, he is non-committal, but a successful Sense Motive test will reveal that he is not telling all he knows. If the PC’s make comments about a secret cult, or question his wares, Sawyl becomes angry, moving one step closer to Hostile. If the PC’s accuse Sawyl of being involved, try to magically examine his wares, or annoy him to the point he becomes Hostile, Sawyl will maneuver himself into the doorway, and then launch his attack.

*Glynn Sawyl *        (CR 12, HD 12d6) 
Human CloClr12
NE Medium Humanoid 
Init +3 Spd 30 
Listen +5, Spot +5 

AC 15 (FF 15, Touch 10) 
hp 57 (Disabled 0/Dying -11/Injury 11) 
Saves: Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +13

Atk +4/-1 base melee, +5/+0 base ranged; Grapple +4; 
        +5/+0 Melee (+1 Dagger 1d4-1/crit 19-20/x2) 
        +6/+1 Ranged (+1 Dagger 1d4-1/crit 19-20/x2) 
Cleric, Cloistered Features: Lore (+11), Domain Access (Knowledge Domain) (3), Turn or rebuke undead (3+Cha.Mod/day), Spontaneous casting, Knowledge Domain domain power (All Knowledge skills are class skills), Evil domain power (You cast evil spells at +1 caster level), Magic domain power (Use magic devices as a wizard). 

Abilities: STR 7, DEX 9, CON 11, INT 15, WIS 21, CHA 14
Feats: Armor Proficiency: light, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Quicken Spell, Improved Initiative, Eschew Materials, Diligent, Run, Improved Turning
Skills: Concentration +15, Craft (Wheelwright) +17, Decipher Script +10, Diplomacy +11, Heal +20, Knowledge (Arcana) +17, Knowledge (History) +17, Knowledge (Religion) +17, Knowledge (Undead) +17, Spellcraft +17. 

Cleric, Cloistered Spells Prepared (6/7+1/5+1/5+1/4+1/4+1/2+1): .

Weapons: +1 Dagger: Ghost Touch. Armor: +1 Mithral Chain shirt. (Spell Failure 10%). Magic: Darkskull; Periapt of Wisdom +2; Ring of Protection +1, Magic Tattoo Kit (This kit allows the user to inscribe a tattoo on a subject through any hair or fur the subject might have. The image sinks through the fur directly to mark the skin. The hair or fur is dyed black in the process.)

Sawyl's initial action will be to cast Animate Objects on the Wagons and Masterwork Wagon Wheels in the area. As a 12th level caster, he can animate one wagon, which will fight as a Huge Animated Object (hp 84, MM p. 14), and 4 wheels, which will fight as small animated objects (hp 15, MM p. 13).
As soon as the PC’s are busy fighting the wagon and wheels, Sawyl will make a run for the middle thatched hut, where his Darkskull is. If the PC’s follow him, proceed to the *“Hut One. Hut Two. Hut Three. Fight!”* encounter below.

*Hut One. Hut Two. Hut Three. Fight!*
The center hut has been built to serve as Sawyl’s unholy shrine to his divine patron Vecna. The presence of the Darkskull makes the area unhallowed. Depending on how much time Sawyl has to prepare, he will cast a Quickened Desecrate, followed by an Antilife Shell. If he was injured in the previous encounter, he will cast healing spells to restore himself as much as possible. Whether Sawyl has actually been found out or he merely assumes he has, he intends to make his last stand here. He will be aided by two Greater Shadows (hp 58, MM p. 221) that serve him as guardians of this shrine.

In combat, the shadows target the strongest looking opponent with their Strength Damage attacks. Sawyl will add in a Bestow Curse to apply a -6 penalty to the Strength of anyone hit by the shadows. Sawyl’s other spells have been left open to the DM’s judgment, so that he can be tailored to the party.

The only way the party can negotiate with Sawyl at this point is to offer him the chance to leave in one of his self propelled wagons, with his Darkskull, and without pursuit. Even offering that will require some masterful Diplomacy skill, as well as a level or moral flexibility that would allow a multiple murderer and worshipper of a dark god to flee the scene.

*WRAPPING IT UP*
This adventure is perfect for a DM wishing to begin a campaign against a widespread cult. Even if Sawyl is destroyed, the rest of the Maimed Lord’s Lambs are still out there, and a new leader will arise.

Additionally, should the DM want to add more adventures in Lambswheel, there are several options. First, it’s a simple matter to say that the thatched hut that contained Sawyl’s shrine to Vecna also contained the entrance to an underground dungeon headquarters. As a 12th level caster, Sawyl had over 20 years to stock this dungeon with traps and undead. The sixth level spell Create Undead would have allowed him to populate this dungeon with ghouls, ghasts, mummies and mohrgs.

The other possibility is that as a servant of the Master of All That is Secret and Hidden, Sawyl could have left behind some nasty surprises for the town of Lambswheel. For starters, all those wagons and wheels could now become fatal dangers. Who’s to say that Sawyl didn’t plan ahead, and leave a failsafe device behind that will sicken and corrupt the local flocks? Poisoning the sheep and killing all the lambs for years to come?

*INGREDIENT SUMMARY*

*Unsuccessful Bounty Hunter* – "Filthy" Haraldur Eysteinn is an ill-tempered, odious brute. He is a Bounty Hunter obsessed with proving that his encounter with a bandit years ago was proof of the existence of a secret cult preying upon the merchants traveling between the capital and Lambswheel. He has been seeking the ringleader of the local cell of the Cult of Vecna for some time, in pursuit of a bounty, but has been completely unsuccessful thus far. Haraldur has received a tip that a recent shipment being sent to the remote village, might contain clues to the identity of the ringleader. Haraldur intends to intercept that shipment, placing him in conflict with the PC’s.

*Masterwork Wagon Wheel* – These are the excellent craftsmanship wheels created by Glynn Sawyl. While the wheels are well made and affordable, they hold a terrible power to lead wagons into the clutches of the cult of Vecna known as the Maimed Lord’s Lambs.

*Lamb *– Sheep, i.e. lambs are the principal economy in Lambswheel. Additionally, the village holds a lambing festival each year. The cult of Vecna calls itself “The Maimed Lord’s Lambs”. Glynn Sawyl’s lambs are the method the cult uses to deliver messages from the leader to other cult members. As a minor use, Lambswheel's only inn is called "The Lamb’s Rest"

*Rain *– The PC’s first encounter with “Filthy Haraldur” will take place during a rainstorm. The rain will impede movement, vision, and sound. The battle will be greatly complicated by the rain, as will any travel.

*Strength *– Used to free wagons that have become stuck in the mud. Strength is sapped by Haraldur’s warhammer. Haraldur’s Crippling Strike ability also damages Strength. Strength is the target of both the attacks of the Greater Shadows, as well as the curse Sawyl will bestow in the final battle.

*Thatched Hut* – Two thatched huts serve as sheep pens on Sawyl’s property, while the third is the site of Sawyl's shrine to Vecna. That hut is likely to be the site of the final encounter in this adventure.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 26, 2005)

*Finals, Match 3 - Wulf Ratbane vs. Tinner*

Well folks, it's the final match of the final round. If Tinner wins, then he takes the tournament and is crowned the newest Iron DM. If Wulf wins, then we're forced into a tie-breaker, and any of the three contestants could win. If you want to ruin the suspense, feel free to scroll down to the bottom. Otherwise, read on.

I'll proceed much as I have with the other two final match judgments: with a hybrid examination of ingredients and playability. The very first item on the list is the Unsuccessful Bounty Hunter. Wulf gives us a werebear wainwright who ends up taking the law into his own hands. Tinner gives us an obsessed dwarf who will stop at nothing to track down a mysterious cult.

Which fits the part better? Well, Tinner's dwarf has been chasing this particular bounty for a number of years without success, and he interacts with the party in a big way, during the first encounter. His weapon saps Strength (all the better to keep his quarry from fighting back), and he's a source of information on the mysterious cult of Vecna that's been hanging around.

Wulf's wainwright has spent most of his life as nothing more than an artisan. Only recently has he felt the need to dispense justice, so he's more of a vigilante than a professional bounty hunter, and, as Wulf mentions, the PCs have little need, if any, to interact with him until the very end of the adventure. Additionally, the circumstances that lead to him becoming unsuccessful feel a bit too scripted to me. Wulf has the wainwright capture and kill the mayor's son without giving the PCs any opportunity to track him down themselves. After the mayor's son is found dead, some subtle clues may lead them to track Johnn down, but they still won't know what has gone on until he launches into a soliloquy in the final confrontation.

The Masterwork Wagon Wheel is the next ingredient, and here, both contestants have expanded the scope of the ingredient to the entire wagon. Wulf's wainwright builds the equivalent of a medieval paddy wagon to toss the mayor's son into. As with the wainwright himself, the PCs don't have much of a chance to interact with this ingredient. It serves as a partial clue, and they may potentially track the wagon thanks to its distinctive track, but mostly it's employed by the NPC.

Tinner's adventure, on the other hand, revolves around this ingredient. The poor quality of the roads between the capitol and Lambswheel necessitate that most of the merchants in the area visit the shop of Tinner's main antagonist. This allows the cultist-wheelwright to establish a network of magically controlled and enhanced wagons, which contributed to the growth and success of his cult. The PCs may actually end up buying some of the enhanced wagon-parts to fix their own wagon, which could then potentially put them in peril when control of the wagon switches back over to the antagonist.

Lamb is the next ingredient. Wulf's Lamb, while it sounds tasty, is almost entirely represented by a clue that the PCs could easily miss. Tinner, on the other hand, employs some distinctive black sheep as the vehicle for hidden messages. It's clever, but the PCs aren't likely to intercept a tattooed lamb. They might realize that there's something fishy about the sheep once they start poking around, and they might meet the wrong end of a ram's horns, but they're only slightly more interactive than Wulf's.

Next is Rain. The first encounter in Tinner's adventure takes place during a rainstorm, and he takes great pains to mention what sorts of environmental effects the rain will have. It's a nice use of the ingredient, and should provide for a very atmospheric fight. Wulf uses the rain as "cover" for his werebear wainwright so that he can have a big "reveal" at the end when the rain stops and the clouds part, letting the moon shine through. It's more tightly integrated into the story than Tinner's use, but it's less interactive. In fact, it's the Lack of Rain that's really used as an ingredient here.

Strength is the next ingredient on the list. Wulf grants his wainwright NPC prodigious Strength, both naturally and from his transformation as a werebear. The murder of the mayor's son could only have been perpetrated by someone with great Strength, which means that Johnn is the obvious suspect. While it ties in neatly, it's not interacted with, other than in the form of a clue. It is possible that the PCs could fight Johnn in the final scene, and interact with it that way, but even Wulf thinks that unlikely.

Tinner uses Strength in a number of places - the Unsuccessful Bounty Hunter's weapon does Strength damage, the shadows that fight alongside the cult leader drain Strength, and the muddy roads will require a number of Strength checks to free stuck carts. While none of these uses is as flavorful or dramatic as the super-strong wainwright, they each provide an opportunity for interaction that Wulf's doesn't.

The very last ingredient on the list is the Thatched Hut. Tinner places several thatched huts at the wheelwright's abode. Honestly, they could have been any sort of structure and served the same purpose. Wulf, on the other hand, dots the fields with a number of Thatched Huts - structures that makes sense as small impromptu shelters.

This judgment is shorter than the other two final match judgments because there really isn't a contest between the two entries. <spoiler: highlight to read>



Spoiler



Wulf once again manages to tightly integrate the six ingredients, but at the expense of interactivity. He has a compelling NPC, but the PCs never find out that he's compelling until the very end of the scenario. As I mentioned at the beginning of the entry, the events of the adventure seems quite scripted, and we're offered no advice on how to handle things should the PCs go off script. The whole thing feels like the lead up to a soliloquy, which would be unsatisfying to me, as a player.

Tinner's scenario is also quite linear, but the momentum of the adventure is produced by the PCs, not the antagonists. Additionally, he offers a number of "troubleshooting" tips for when the PCs go off course. If there is criticism to offer here, it's that there are not enough clues to push the PCs toward considering the wheelwright as the main suspect. I suppose that he's the only person in town worth investigating, but there's not much buildup to the final fight - no impending sense of doom, or slow, creeping realization that they're talking to an evil cultist.

Ultimately, though, as the potential DM running these adventures, I would find it easier to fix the deficiencies in Tinner's scenario than in Wulf's. It's a lot easier for me to prod the PCs back on track than to rewrite the adventure to allow for their participation. Therefore, I am awarding this round to Tinner, which, combined with his defeat of Stormborn in the first round, means that he is the Spring 2005 Iron DM!


</spoiler>


----------



## shilsen (Jun 27, 2005)

Congrats, Tinner! And thanks to all the competitors and the judge for taking the time to give us a lot of entertainment. As well as lots of material to stea... er, be inspired by


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 27, 2005)

Spoiler:

Congratulations Tinner!  I'm happy just to have made it to the finals on my first try at Iron DM.  You deserve the people's fame and ovation forever.  Or at least until the next time.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 27, 2005)

That was unexpected...


----------



## pogre (Jun 27, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> That was unexpected...




Solid post-match exposition Wulf


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 27, 2005)

For those that are interested, Roger has started a home-game version of Iron DM called Tinfoil DM over in this thread. Anyone who feels inspired to write up an entry based on any of the sets of ingredients presented during the tournament can post it over there, and I'll provide some amount of constructive commentary for it.


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

Congrats Tinner! Let's hope your victory gets up on the front page soon.


----------



## Berandor (Jun 27, 2005)

Congrats! Who'd have thunk Wolf would not howl over your carcasses?

Nice going, there!


----------



## Tinner (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow! Who'd have thunk it?
This was a great competition. I agonized over each and every match. Every time a new list of ingredients was posted I would think "There's no way to build a coherent adventure out of this mess!" Every time new entries were posted, I'd read my opponent's and think, "Well, it was fun while it lasted."
Congrats to everyone who took part. I learned a lot from each entry, and even more from each judgement.
Thanks most of all to Wulf. I think he really gave the farm away with the tips he posted early in the contest. I took them to heart, and they served me well.
I'm anxiously awaiting the next Iron DM!


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jun 27, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> Wow! Who'd have thunk it?




Honestly?  I did, after round 1.  

I thought your adventures were pretty top notch each time you posted one.  This is not to say that you didn't have to work for your victories - your opponents did a good job of keeping you on your toes! - but each time I read one of your entries, I thought, "Yeah - I could use that!"

Congratulations on a well-done set of entries!

To all the other contestants:  Excellent job, all of you!  It was immensely entertaining seeing the different directions everyone took the same basic inputs.  If ENWorld were a pub, I'd buy you all a beer.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 27, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> Wow! Who'd have thunk it?




Not me, that's for sure.   



> Thanks most of all to Wulf. I think he really gave the farm away with the tips he posted early in the contest. I took them to heart, and they served me well.
> I'm anxiously awaiting the next Iron DM!




Have fun defending!


----------



## Roger (Jun 27, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> Thanks most of all to Wulf. I think he really gave the farm away with the tips he posted early in the contest. I took them to heart, and they served me well.




Could you (or someone) please post a link to this post?




Thanks,
Roger


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

Roger said:
			
		

> Could you (or someone) please post a link to this post?
> 
> Thanks,
> Roger




http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2306934&postcount=182


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 27, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Don't try to include statblocks or DCs. They don't add enough to the strength of your entry to warrant the extra time.




... Obfuscation of a weak entry notwithstanding, of course.

As in poker, sometimes a bold bluff works.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 28, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> ... Obfuscation of a weak entry notwithstanding, of course.
> 
> As in poker, sometimes a bold bluff works.




Don't let Wulf fool you - Iron DM judges are extremely hard to bluff.  

Now that the contest is over, I can give the following analysis and advice: I paid almost no attention to the stat blocks that were included. The only match in which I gave them more than a cursory glance was the last match of the first round, in which I combed through Mark's stat block for the lich character because I couldn't find the use of one of the ingredients anywhere else.

For future entries, I'd recommend sticking with Wulf's initial advice and leaving them out completely. Any statistics that are important to note, like race, class, or special abilities, can be noted within the text of the entry.

I did like to see DCs for skill checks or saves included, though. To the keen eye, they provide a quick reference of how challenging a particular task should be. I wouldn't suggest spending much time meticulously calculating a DC - an approximation is appropriate based upon the amount of time available in the contest.

Lists of DCs (for knowledge checks and the like) can be useful, too. Often times, it's the easiest way to note what knowledge PCs can glean in a particular area. If a list of DCs repeats what's already in the text, though, then they're just redundant. Additionally, if the knowledge represented in the list isn't relevent to the goal of the adventure, then the list should be cut.

Try to make sure that everything that you include in your adventure is relevent to the actions of the PCs or is helpful in guiding the DM. Everything else just serves to pad out the word count .


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Jun 28, 2005)

News posted.  Congrats to all of the contestants and especially the winners!


----------



## Tinner (Jun 28, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> For future entries, I'd recommend sticking with Wulf's initial advice and leaving them out completely. Any statistics that are important to note, like race, class, or special abilities, can be noted within the text of the entry.




The only reasons I bothered with them at all, are: A - They help me get a feel for how the character will act in the scenario, and B - I use e-Tools, so it takes literally no time to generate these stat blocks.

That said, in your judgement, do they detract from the adventure, or just not add to it?
If they don't add any weight to the judgement, I'd still use them, just for their simplicity of use, and how much they help me stay focussed. However, if they actively hurt the judgement, I certainly wouldn't want to post them again.


----------



## incognito (Jun 28, 2005)

*Stopped in to congradulate the winner, and ask a Q*

Hello All,

It's me, the Iron DM judge of 2002/2003.  I was, uhh...stuck in a _maze_ spell for a while, and so was absent from these boards for 2+ years now, but a little bird told me an Iron DM had started up again, and I wanted to pop back and see how nemmerle...err...El-remmen's excellent contest was fairing these days.

Turns out it's doing better than ever!

*Tinner:* Congradulations!  Wulf/Stormborn are worthy adversaries. It took me a while to read through all the entries, but after all was said and done I was amazed by the quality of your submissions.  Your style actually reminds me of an old poster here (seasong), except he was always focused on out-clevering himself with twists at the end of a given scenario. 

*Wulf:* My question is for you.  If you remember, and archive these things, you wrote an Iron DM entry, that is perhaps the best I have ever read; concening a field of poppies, a witch, and some adventurers who are to go and fetch ingredients for some potion, or elixir. Might you remember/have a copy of this piece?  I would like nothing better than to see that again.  

Oh and *carpe david* Not that you need it, but excellent judging, man.  Tough, but fair - you do the job of Iron DM judge very well (even if you are kinda soft on people)


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 28, 2005)

incognito said:
			
		

> *Wulf:* My question is for you.  If you remember, and archive these things, you wrote an Iron DM entry, that is perhaps the best I have ever read; concening a field of poppies, a witch, and some adventurers who are to go and fetch ingredients for some potion, or elixir. Might you remember/have a copy of this piece?  I would like nothing better than to see that again.




I haven't found it yet, but this link is a good start:

http://www.aquerra.com/IRON_DM/by_entry.htm

If I find it, I will edit this post.

It's not in the link above because it was untilted... in hindsight I'd happily title it "Memento."

http://www.aquerra.com/IRON_DM/spring2002/R1M3.htm


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jun 28, 2005)

Some great matches and nice reads. Congrats to Tinner and good work to all those that participated. Also, thanks to carpedavid for judging and making this possible. Iron DM is always great for getting me thinking about adventure writing again and getting lots of ideas from these enteries. I'm not ashamed to say I've stolen a few things from Iron DMs in the past, and I intend to keep up the tradition.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 28, 2005)

Carpedavid and other competators 
You have my thanks as well, I certainly didn't agree with every comment, or even some of the decisions, but it has been a fun read.  The critcisms have certainly exposed weaknesses in my adventure design, and hopefully I can shore those up before the next contest.


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 28, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> That said, in your judgement, do they detract from the adventure, or just not add to it?




I just ignored them, mostly. They neither hurt nor helped anybody's entries. Other judges may have a different take, but that's mine. I guess what's important is that they don't fill in as a substitute for actual "adventure."


----------



## Imhotepthewise (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank you for bringing IRON DM back to EN World, where it belongs.


----------

